# Ask the person below a funny or creepy question



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The game's simple, just ask a creepy (or funny) question to the person below you in the attempts to make them creeped out or scratch their heads in confusion. I'll start:

Do you think you'll sleep well tonight?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

yes. yes i do.

what are you wearing?


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes,
Do you see ghosts.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I Don't, no 

Do you want to make me some toast?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have a toaster or I would 

What do your feet smell like?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Only with a tissue.

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

11.

How would you feel about me rubbing your shoulders randomly in the street?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd jump into traffic because I always wanted to go out on a high note.

Can I smell your hair?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry, I'm bald.

Would you let me give you a piggy-back ride through the busy streets?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

No

Do you like your eggs scrambled or fertilized?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

scrambled with a spraying of fertilization.

Will you lick fruit loops?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

sure, i dont see why not (i assume you mean the cereal )

can i have this dance?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

It's all yours. peece! *walks away*

Can I sleep with you on your bed tonight? I don't like sleeping alone and I lost my teddy. :blush


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure, whatever floats MY boat!

What do you taste like?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cranberries 

What do you do with your toe nails when you cut them?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Put them in a baggie and mail them to Norway.

What is that on your face?!?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

an exact replica of mt. everest, if you must know. 
how many mL of concentrated camel piss do you drink daily?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

between 12 and 15 usually, any more than that and it gives me the hump

have you ever laughed so hard a little bit of wee came out?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually yes. I've never heard anyone use the word "wee" before, only on TV. Very cool!

Do you pee in the shower?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, but only because it's in self-defense: the shower is essentially peeing on me.

Can I breathe down your neck?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Only if it's minty fresh breath.

How many grapefruits do you have in your pillowcase right now?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

8 and a half.... but my hamster ate 5 

What's up your nose?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

jhanniffy said:


> 8 and a half.... but my hamster ate 5
> 
> What's up your nose?


It was salty, whatever it was.

when you go home and watch yourself, do you... touch it?
extra points if you get the super obscure reference


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ozkr said:


> It was salty, whatever it was.
> 
> when you go home and watch yourself, do you... touch it?
> extra points if you get the super obscure reference


Mmm no, I'm pretty hot and all, but I'm not my type.

Your skin looks soft, may I rub my face against it?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Only if you promise it won't hurt and that you won't take advantage.

The guy who wants to wear your skin has you at the bottom of a deep hole. He will lower one book to you in the bucket. What do you want to read?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

How to Get Out of a Deep Hole. Or Harry Potter. Whichever he is more willing to give.

Who is the last person you dreamed about?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

My dentist.

I just dismemberd my little sisters favorite doll. What do I do with it now?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Burn it in front of her. That will teach her.

How old is your sister?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

24

Are you a ginger?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Nope

Wanna smell my finger?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would, except I already purchased some from Goodwill. They're authentic granny pants! 

So if it puts the lotion in the basket, what else does it put in the basket?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

lots and lots of low-budget straight to dvd movies, and a 3 week old grilled cheese sandwich that you had in the fridge and forgot about.

will you wipe the dried blood from underneath my nose? please?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I'll have my wet nurse do it.

What sort of objects have you stuck in your ears?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

cotton swabs, fingers, a ******, ****, and ****s.

Do you find the word banana funny?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

About as funny as the monkeys that eat them.

Do you eat ice cream with ketchup, salt and pepper and scrambled eggs mixed through??


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

no only with tabasco do you shave under your arms


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

No, I'm against animal cruelty.

If you fell in love with someone, and suddenly they turned into a dog, and they'd only become human again if you had sex with them, would you **** a dog?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I would. Anything for love, right?

Would you give me a massage with your feet?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I would do anything for love... but I won't do that!

What are you wearing?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I would do anything for love... but I won't do that!
> 
> What are you wearing?


what you wanna webcam me? not happening

Do you count sheep before hitting the hay?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah, I watch TV til I can't stay up.


Do you ever smell yourself to see if you are smelling clean?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I take little wiffs under the arms every now and then.

Voices keep telling me to kill you, should I listen to them?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Wait a while okay!

Whats the beat way to start a fire?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

with a nuclear weapon 
will you start a small buisness with me?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I would, even pimping.

Do you like sleeping alone or with a teddy bear?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I am a teddy bear technically, so both!

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

neither, lol

have you ever peed on yourself ?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

As anyone with a penis can attest, they are unpredictable and have a tendency to spray everywhere.  So yes, yes I have.

What's one thing I could do to make you uncomfortable?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Probably pee on me. Sounds like the kind of thing you like to do.

If you found the love of your life, but realised that their genitals had some form of moss growing on them, would you still have sex with them?

My god my questions are just perverse.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

i would probably just kill myself lol. btw kirby you have 666 posts..... awesome \m/
why is there fecal matter in my cream of potato soup?!?!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry, I thought that's how you liked it.

Which hand do you use to brush your teeth?


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

right

do you want to b an alien


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure. That'd be pretty sweet indeed. I'mma fly off to my home planet now.

Do you like to dance when you're naked?


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

cant say i ever tryed :lol

If you had a pet llama what would you name it?


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

mr humps.

have you ever wanted to streak


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No.

Have you looked up your favorite actor/actress to see them naked?


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

yes i have lol 

are you paranoid of the goverment


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Depends what you consider an "actress" 

Can you daydream at night?


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes... no... wait... :eyes

Will you turn the light on so I can see you better through my binoculars?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Grandma only leaves her light on for yoga night.

What's your shoe size?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A solid 5 and 1/2 I guess.

What's that behind you?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

my bed.

Have you ever been teabagged?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When I was practicing with my How to be like LL Cool J Lip Licking DVD.

Have you ever eaten something still alive?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm always alive when I eat things

Have you ever tasted someone else's blood?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Taste? No. But my line of work is actually based around obtaining human blood. I've had it sprayed on me twice...definetley not fun! 


Have you ever picked your poo apart with a stick while it was in the toilet because you wanted to see what was in there?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah, but i have admired it from afar.

Have you ever given someone the Heimlich maneuver?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

No, but I had it performed on me, true story.

Is it okay if, I copy & paste pictures of you from your facebook 
to my pc folder entitled "BFF album"?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

if i had a facebook, yes
when was your last herpes outbreak?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

can't remember, I think I was with my granddad

Tell me, have you ever made love to a penguin?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No, I got caught up on the barb wire fence around their enclosure.

Hey so ... what will you be wearing as you sleep tonight, my love?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Everything I own

whats that in your food


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

The first two seasons of Seinfeld on DVD..... i wonder how they got there?
How are babies made?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Like this:










Has anyone ever told you how beautiful you are?

**** Graphic depictions of making babies will not be tolerated ****


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, my mother.

How does your wiping procedure work?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I go sideways, then diagonally, then criss-cross, it's more inefficient that way.

If something were to bite your toe, what would it be?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Kristin Kreuk.

Can we have a tickle fight?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Kristin Kreuk.
> 
> Can we have a tickle fight?


hehe you win. 

Wanna exchange clothes? and I mean, aaallllllllll our clothes 

(holy crap... I WON THE THREAD!!!) :banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sure why not :b
How do you milk a cat?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Anything with nipples!

Do you think The prince of nowhere won the thread?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

obviously not lol

If you had to have an STD, which one would it be?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The once which doesn't involve sex

What is that crawling in your hair?


----------



## Peddler (Dec 8, 2010)

That IS my hair...
To what question can you never answer "yes"?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

"What color are your eyes?"

What is love? Baby don't hurt me, baby don't hurt me no more!


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

a four letter word.
who's your daddy?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bob.... I think.


What country was your underwear made in?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

China.

What music do you listen to when you work out?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Polka

What time are you going to bed tonight?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably around 6am. No typo. Just a messed up sleep schedule.

How old is your oldest pair of underwear?


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I never wear underwear. jk. Prob 3 years.


If I licked you, what would you taste like?


----------



## Mistical (Dec 10, 2010)

Dove shower gel

If your uncle Jack helped you off an elephant, would you help your uncle Jack off an elephant?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I would help uncle Jack off anything!

Do you find hairy dudes sexy?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

MMM....yummy.

Is that a gun in your pants?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> MMM....yummy.
> 
> Is that a gun in your pants?


No it is just a benign pants tent. A rather flattering pants tent I might add.




-I got a tent!
-It's a big one.

Has it gotten to the point where you are having to trim your nasal hair?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No, and I hope it never gets to that point.

Do you have a name for any parts of your body?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No

Do _you _have a name for any parts of your body?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Not anymore

What is your favorite junkfood to gorge on?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Twizzlers, or potato chips (crisps)

How long do you take showers for?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

45 minutes, no more no less.

what were you doing at the time this reply was posted?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking up how to spell hula hoop.

When was the last time you cried uncontrollably?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sometime last tuesday
What are you thinking right now?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I should be in bed reading right now not answering silly questions

Which of your hands is colder?


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

The left one, because I tied a really tight string around my arm and its starting to turn purple.

If I where to walk into your house, and accidentally break a prized possession, would you except a bag of pubic hair for reimbursement?






Guess that was too creepy, and I guess no one likes borat...:um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm going to have to say no to that one. :no

You look tense. Would you you like me to give you a rubdown? (already massaging shoulders)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Yeah I'm going to have to say no to that one. :no
> 
> You look tense. Would you you like me to give you a rubdown? (already massaging shoulders)


No thanks Sara. My mum told me to never accept massages from people in tyvek overalls:









*My question to the next poster*: What do you think of foot massages? Are they really relaxing or creepy?

(Get off my foot Sara!!)

(a few hours later.. a person described as having a "peachy ... femine ... and American" gait in white coveralls is seen wheeling a barrel out of m_g's place:







)


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

I love FOOT MASSAGES !!
Have you ever kissed a dog on its mouth ??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

mind_games said:


> No thanks Sara. My mum told me to never accept massages from people in tyvek overalls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please disregard this message from Mind_Games. The barrel on my patio is quite simply filled with toys to donate to the local children's hospital. It is! Stop looking at me like that!



monkeymagic86 said:


> I love FOOT MASSAGES !!
> Have you ever kissed a dog on its mouth ??


Yeah, but it was a long time ago and I don't want to talk about it.

What color was the stuff in your tissue after you blew your nose earlier today and what did you do with the tissue?


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

'What color was the stuff in your tissue after you blew your nose earlier today and what did you do with the tissue?'

I haven't blown my nose yet this morning, but it's so cold in here that my hands are turning a nice shade of blue. Does that count??

What's the last hateful thought that's gone through your mind, and who was it directed at?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

kiasockmonkey said:


> 'What color was the stuff in your tissue after you blew your nose earlier today and what did you do with the tissue?'
> 
> I haven't blown my nose yet this morning, but it's so cold in here that my hands are turning a nice shade of blue. Does that count??
> 
> What's the last hateful thought that's gone through your mind, and who was it directed at?


Blue hands? Sure, why not? Go get yourself something warm to put on those frigid hands of yours. 

What do you wear to bed?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> ..
> 
> What do you wear to bed?


I'm in a barrel!

Do you have tan lines on your body?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

lol in the summer i do..

do you own a sex toy


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

No, I have a cat.....



....




....




have you ever tried microwaving your underwear before you wear it?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Kiirby beat me too it.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

who hasn't :b
What did you do with that thing I sent you in the mail?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

lol. I keep it under my pillow and take it out for special occasions. (as if that's not creepy enough)

So... how was the civet coffee today?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Delicious...but a little nutty.

Will you take my pet duck for a walk?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

just name the time and place
why didn't you answer the door?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

because I was wearing a dress

can you pick up pennies with your toes?


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Only when they're heads-up.

What's the nastiest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

soy yogurt

you wanna get married? :b


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

YES OMG OMG YES <3

whos the father ?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

my mate bill, don't know how it happened, but it did..

how does one break into your house ?


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

I missed it..  I thought it was the next night..

How long will a corpse sit in the trunk of a car before the smell is noticeable at red lights?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as you shovel in plenty of ice around the corpse and spray plenty of RAID around the corpse to prevent maggots from umm sprouting it can stay for quite a long while. In fact just the other day I ..

Ahem, anyway, do you want to go on a romantic drive to an isolated part of the country side with me? In fact just the other day I cleaned my car too -with bleach in fact- so it's it won't be like a typical guy's smelly car


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Nah I don't know - I can pass . You can bleach that car all you want !! But I am guy-a-phobic. But I guess I could get over the fear .. one question though ..

Where is the last place you had an itch?????


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

My finger.. Which was triggered by your post, because it started itching me as soon as I read it.. hmm..

Do you stand up or remain sitting/lift 1 side while wiping your bum?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't wipe. :um 

Are you home alone?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes and yes

do you have a fourth nipple?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I don't wipe. :um
> 
> Are you home alone?


I am home alone- I feel like im gonna cry ... going to take a bath .. that reminds me ...

Can you cry under water?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes.

Do you sleep naked?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you sleep naked?


Oh of course I do ..... Who can afford pj's ?? Money does not grow on trees !! Or does it ....

If money does not grow on trees then why do banks have branches?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know...I'm _stumped_ (gawd that answer belongs in the lame jokes thread)

if i stalked you would you call the cops on me


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Probably...but only after I get over the fact that there is a sexy lady wearing a trench coat peering through my window.

What do you think of the word "moist"?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It makes my mind wander. 

Do you enjoy bubble baths?


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Only when I'm in Bath

Do you pick your nose, and if so when you get a nugget what do you do with it?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

eat it of course 

There is not a lot of room under here, may I come out from under your be now?


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Only if you promise to clean out those dust bunnies first...

What is your superpower?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I can read minds :sus

can I have one of your shoes?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No ya cant. I've only got two.

Can we swap socks and then run around the garden wearing huge green hats while singing The Hokey Pokey tune?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yes!! :boogie

can i borrow your pet?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aye. Ya can have Seamus fer one week, so long as ya look after the wee bugger. 

Can ya make me some pancakes with maple syrup? (cant get them ANYWHERE in ireland)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yes here you go 










can i keep Seamus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you lick you elbows?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

whatcha wearin? :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just showered and changed into pjs since I'm not going anywhere today. 

Can I have one of your socks?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yes 

can i smell you?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

christ~in~me said:


> Can you lick you elbows?


Oh boy, can I! 
(nobody answered... how rude!)



rawrguy said:


> yes
> 
> can i smell you?


Go right ahead!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> yes
> 
> can i smell you?


Ey smell me and your noise will break and will never smell again!

Do you have noise hairs ?


----------



## farq (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes i do, would you like to touch them?

What color is your nipple?


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Pink, like my dink!

If I was to touch your bum.....how would you react?!?!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i'd probably scream...or slap you...or both

do you have any fetishes?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't call them fetishes :um

Have you ever felt an uncontrollable need to smell a stranger's hair?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Stilla said:


> I wouldn't call them fetishes :um
> 
> Have you ever felt an uncontrollable need to smell a stranger's hair?


yes, but only when you are not looking.

have you ever had to trim your nasal hair?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

mind_games said:


> yes, but only when you are not looking.
> 
> have you ever had to trim your nasal hair?


No. I dread that day.

If you've forgotten to have a shower for a few days, do you ever think that you smell really sexy?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No, not at all.


What is one thing that you enjoy the smell of but are embarrassed to admit it?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Tuna

If I would ask you to come live with me in my bunker would you accept?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aye, fer sure. Can ya cook?

Emmm, What age were you when ya first started fancying that Dub16 fella?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

When I was in the womb.









Can I oke you?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha, aye, fer sure 

Do ya hang yer toilet-roll with the bit hanging doon faceing ya, or away from ya?

Does that make any bloody sense like?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bloody sense it does make. I grew up with the toilet paper facing away, but learned from my old SAS forum crush to face it toward me. I followed her rule to this day to hope she notices.

Does yr dad's skin taste like aftershave?


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Aftershave and rainbows yes.

Do you sleep on your stomach, side, back, upside down, in a coffin, or in a ton-ton? <insert green eggs and ham reference/joke here>


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

none of the above...i don't sleep :sus

if you were the opposite sex for one day what would you do?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Menstruate.

Do you see a blade pressed to the throat of your reflected image?


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

yes i do, pls put me out of my misery.

i can enter in your dreams while your sleeping, what do i find there?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

you don't want to know :um

wanna be my valentine? :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, I already have a Valentine.

It's 10pm. Do you know where your wiener is?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:no 

can i borrow your house?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Not right now, my house has the flu. haha get it? Me neither.

Know any good porn websites? My, uhh, friend wants to know.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No...

define "friend"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

friend (fr







nd)
_n._*
1. * A person whom one knows, likes, and trusts.
*2. * A person whom one knows; an acquaintance.
*3. * A person with whom one is allied in a struggle or cause; a comrade.
*4. * One who supports, sympathizes with, or patronizes a group, cause, or movement: friends of the clean air movement.
*5. * *Friend* A member of the Society of Friends; a Quaker.

define "syncopation"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

syn·co·pa·tion
   /ˌsɪŋkəˈpeɪʃən, ˌsɪn-/ Show Spelled[sing-kuh-pey-shuhn, sin-] Show IPA
-noun
1.
Music . a shifting of the normal accent, usually by stressing the normally unaccented beats.
2.
something, as a rhythm or a passage of music, that is syncopated.
3.
Also called counterpoint, counterpoint rhythm. Prosody . the use of rhetorical stress at variance with the metrical stress of a line of verse, as the stress on and and of in Come praise Colonus' horses and come praise/The wine-dark of the wood's intricacies.
4.
Grammar . syncope.

Define "define"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

de·fine (d







-f







n







)
_v._ *de·fined*, *de·fin·ing*, *de·fines* 
_v.__tr._*
1. **a. * To state the precise meaning of (a word or sense of a word, for example).
*b. * To describe the nature or basic qualities of; explain: define the properties of a new drug; a study that defines people according to their median incomes.

*2. **a. * To delineate the outline or form of: gentle hills that were defined against the sky.
*b. * To specify distinctly: define the weapons to be used in limited warfare.

*3. * To give form or meaning to: "For him, a life is defined by action" (Jay Parini).

_v.__intr._ To make or write a definition.

Define "Electromud"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

it's the only dance there is
you'll be judged when you're through
this is a dance contest
this is a marathon
do the electromud
you've got no choice
sensitize your body


define koonaklaster


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Now I, the Great Koonaklaster shall speak literally. 

Announcement: 

1. Not to denigrate metaphor et al...and 
2. There is a prolegomena to this section written by "John Fahey", which may or may not appear later depending upon whether "he" writes it well enough or not. 

Announcement: 

This is what I did. People had forgotten me, the Great Koonaklaster. Great Pan was not dead. Some drunken sailors started this rumor and it was repeated by every bad poet from Parecelcius through William Burroughs. 


Define "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Mary Poppins song

define aloysius


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius \a-loy- sius\ as a boy's name is pronounced al-oo-ISH-us. It is of Old German origin, and the meaning of Aloysius is "famous warrior". Latin version of Luigi or Louis, also related to Clovis and Ludwig. The name was rather common in Italy in the Middle Ages, and was by made popular by the 16th-century Italian saint Aloysius, patron saint of students. Sixteen kings of France bore the French form of this name, Louis. Aloysius has 14 variant forms: Ahlois, Aloess, Alois, Aloisio, Aloisius, Aloisio, Aloj, Alojzy, Aloys, Lewis, Louis, Ludwick, Ludwig and Lutwick.

Define "dontworrybehappy"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

dontworrybehappy: some weird girl on SAS :b


Wanna trade cats?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Only if your cat can haz cheezburgers

Do you drink wine?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No.

May I borrow your sheep?


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

Ofcourse you can, my sheep is your sheep. 

How many hours did you sleep last night?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

10 hours

Have you ever watched/filmed yourself during self-pleasure?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> 10 hours
> 
> Have you ever watched/filmed yourself during self-pleasure?


:b

Have you ever dreamed of riding a unicorn?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Aw come on, you can't post in this thread without a definite answer 


I've dreamed of riding a unicorn but not in the traditional sense.

What's the oldest piece of clothing you own that you still wear?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I have an addiction :b

Have you ever farted and blamed someone else for it?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

No. I really have not.

Have you ever owned a pink duffel bag and prenatal multivitamins, and if so would you like to go out?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

No, I've never owned a pink duffel bag or prenatal multivitamins, and yes, I would like to go out with you.

Do you miss 1999?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> No, I've never owned a pink duffel bag or prenatal multivitamins, and yes, I would like to go out with you.
> 
> Do you miss 1999?


No, I don't miss everyone acting like dickheads because they thought the world was going to end.

What was Satan's last name?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it was Satan Badguy. Although I heard he went all NFL and wanted to change his jersey to SeisSeisSeis.

Have you ever had *ex in a tent?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Never needed the tent...we had the river :b

Ever farted on an airplane?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope.

Do you wash your feet before you go to bed?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I shower at night, and scrub thee toes. and soles.

Why do you kill me?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You have two of each. That is too many.

Whats your name?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Julian

How many times a day do you pass gas?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

at least 1200. I work is a warehouse with lots of trucks and cows.

Do your undies match your eye color?


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

no, cause im not wearing any undies right now 

do you stalk people in SA?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

South America? Seems like a long way to go to stalk someone. I am usually too lazy to make the effort to stalk someone.

Have you seen my pastrami?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought SAS was the South American Support forum... also you ain't that good at creepy questions.

Does it worry you if your pee starts to get unhealthily orange?


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

No I just drink more water. Who do you think would win in a fight, chewbacca from star wars or the bigfoot from harry and the hendersons?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Obviously Chewbacca. 
Do you smell your floss after you use it?


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I thought SAS was the South American Support forum... also you ain't that good at creepy questions.
> 
> Does it worry you if your pee starts to get unhealthily orange?


hehe yeah i mean SAS.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hellofromthegutter said:


> Obviously Chewbacca.
> Do you smell your floss after you use it?


Yes. it smells minty fresh.

Will you shave my pet raccoon?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, if you fondle my porcupine.

Does it bother you when I stand outside your window?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

No, you would freeze to death eventually. 

How do you get rid of herpes?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

It's kind of like a chain letter. You have to pass it on to at least 10 other people or you're stuck with bad luck (aka herpes) forever.

What's the most ticklish part on your body?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

The bottom of my foot.

Are you legal?

(wow. massively creepy!)


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

in some ways......
Have you ever looked at your grandfathers toenails?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm, not consciously. I would be relieved that he's wearing shoes so that I can't see them.

While waiting in a queue in a shopping centre, would you tap the side of your mouth to make that popping noise??

This sort of explains the sound I'm talking about.....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, it makes it harder to save them to add to my collection.

Will you wax my shoulders for me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

It would be my pleasure :um 

Can I have a lock of your hair?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure, but my supply of hair is diminishing as I get older so grab some while you still can. 

Would you clean my ears out for me??


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Sure, if you help me out with my toejam.

Hypothetically speaking, if I were to tell you I wanted to make a woman suit out of you, you would say...?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm not sure if you mean that you want to give a sex change to my corpse and wear it over your skin or if you want to sew up my hide and wear it like a hilary clinton pantsuit, but yes in either situation.

have you ever gotten a pimple on your a**?


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I remember getting one years ago and it hurt like hell. But it's not like anyone even saw my buttocks so it was no big deal.

Do you like the smell of Condoms?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't believe I've had the pleasure of smelling one.

Are you wearing Chanel no. 5 and if so, are you in a naked photoshoot?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No to the first question, yes to the second :wink

Will you open the door already? I've been standing here since December. :fall


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I want pics lol 
The door is open, come in.

What did the last text message on your phone say?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

"brb goin to the southside to suck d*ck for crack. btw i forgot to pick up the bread"

have you ever pretended you were handicapped to get to the front of the line at six flags.?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

A: Yes, I believe they also departed this world together. lol

Q: Do you like blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

naa, just ordinary pancakes with jam and cream. Delish!!!

Would you put salt and pepper on your breakfast cereal instead of sugar??


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

hehe no, never.


Have you ever eaten caviar (fish eggs)? If so, did you like it?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I have and yes :um

Do you sleep naked?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, problem being people around here have a tendancy to not knock before opening the door.

Would you hang onto the back of a moving car while on a skateboard??


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I put them in my nose.

Was it good for you?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had better.
Why didn'y you tell me?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes I wake up, get a drink of water, then go back to sleep.

Can I see your nose hair collection?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry, I don't collect my nose hairs. (I trim them and offer them as gifts to relatives)

Have you ever eaten cow stomach?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Not that I know of, no

Where the **** does tht crap under my fingernails come from?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats what i'd like to know, if you rub your fingers together rather harshly all the dirt from the cracks comes to the surface too, its not only in the finger nails. Haha, uccky.

Do you stay in your pj's all day?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Only when I'm going out :b

Can I watch you sleep?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No! :b

Have you ever felt yourself up while imagining you were someone else?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. no further comment.

What are you building down there?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

It's a...fort...yeah a fort :um

Have you checked the children?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I don't have any children.

Would you let me cut your hair??


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you know what you're doing. 

Why aren't you answering your phone?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Cause phones are for schmucks.
Can you open your curtains please? These binoculars dont have X-ray vision.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay but I may be pleasuring myself.

Which is worse? Projectile vomiting or explosive diarrhrea?


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Explosive diarrhea. I think.

Will you scratch my back?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Only if you rub mine. 

How did it taste?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tasted fine to me.:stu

Did I just eat what I thought I ate??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh no you didnt

do you like to hold little girls?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Not if they bite.

Do you always wear skinny jeans?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, cos I ain't skinny. 

Do you have three breasts??


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Just to clarify skinny jeans 




Carry on


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Colhad75 said:


> No, cos I ain't skinny.
> 
> Do you have three breasts??


if you count that big tumor as another breast then yes.

what's the worst thing you've ever used when you ran out of toilet paper?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Guess I'd have to resort to using my finger. 

Would you date an old lady to only find out later that she was really an old man??


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a hermaphrodite.










Wanna eat my diarrhea?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

No thanks. I'm on a diet.

Have you watched porn today?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, I'm as pure as the driven snow :yes

Want to finish the rest of my burrito?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

theandrew said:


> Nothing wrong with a hermaphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole post made my day. :haha



huh said:


> No, I'm as pure as the driven snow :yes
> 
> Want to finish the rest of my burrito?


Yes!!!! Thanks for sharing.

Want to pet my cat?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

yes i do :evil

do you like to hold little girls?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

(Off topic) I see, a hermaphrodite. Used Google to find an explanation. Also known as "Intersex".

http://www.mahalo.com/hermaphrodite-images

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex

I always have to find things out but it's interesting topic, the thing to remember is that we are all human beings. Regardless of race, gender, we all deserve to be treated as humans equally.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

HardRock said:


> yes i do :evil
> 
> do you like to hold little girls?


No. I like to hold little boys. :um

Do you like to touch yourself?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yes, all the time


Do you shampoo and condition your pubic hair?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, yes, these are the kinds of questions I like :twisted But the answer's no.

Have you ever seriously doubted your sexual orientation?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

No, I've always liked the hole not the pole.

Can you open up your blinds a little more? I can't get a good photograph of you from my van outside.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> No, I've always liked the hole not the pole.
> 
> Can you open up your blinds a little more? I can't get a good photograph of you from my van outside.


Good luck and have fun, lights in my room are 100 out, 4:07 AM right now. =]

What was the most embarrassing thing you have ever done publicly that triggered immense SA?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Well...one of my room mates was taking a nap, and I walked in and starting to talking to myself for about 5 whole minutes before he raised up from under his covers....biggest heart attack of my life :mum

Have you gone down on anyone today?:b


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Do you own a kinky leather outfit?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, but Drella does.

Did you see me there, with the video camera?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How could I miss you?

Can you mail me the tape from the camera I put in your bedroom?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Why would I need to mail it, when you're at my front door? :stu

Can I watch you sleep?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

As long as you're quiet and don't wake me up.

Can I borrow your blankey?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No :afr

Whats the most disgusting thing you ever did?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Um bite my toenails...lol

would you watch a homemade porn featuring two members from SAS?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No lol.

Can I draw a cat on your face?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes.

Can I give you a mustache?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Ew. 

Would you have sex with Barrack Obama?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Only if he promises to get tested first.

Would you join me and Barrack in a 3-way?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

No way, he's not my type.

Would you consider being Jay z's and Beyonce surrogate mother?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes! yes! Omg yes!!

Would you consider being Justin Bieber's surrogate mother?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. 

Would you join me, BetaBoy and Obama in a foursome?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe, if I could have you to myself. whoa that is too fwd...haha

Would you ever get a pychic reading?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I would

Will you give me my Psychic reading?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I foresee no psychic readings of you, by me, in your future.

Is it ok if I sing you a song?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Only if it's a love song









Can I borrow your toothbrush?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

umm sure, just don't bother returning it..lol

Can you remember if you dreamdt of me last night?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, I dreamt of Bob Barker for some reason. 

Can I borrow a dollar?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

How rude :sus lol & no you can't.

Did you ever think Christina Aguilera would ever fall from grace, and do a "Britney" on us?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Never thought about it.
> 
> May I squeeze your neck?


No, that would kill me. ._.

Would you cry if someone teased you to your face and they were
blocking your only exit or WOULD U BE PREPARED TO FIGHT!?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i would fight, but fight dirty; a kick to the nuts or a headbutt

when's the last time you **** your pants?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Never.

Do you like it hard?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, problem being when I see a picture of Madonna I have no choice, it just happens. 

Would you wear pants with a hole cut in the ***??


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Only if I could put a little sign in there saying "Your Ad Here."

Did you know that I thought about what you were thinking of that time, a few months ago?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I also thought about what you were thinking of that time, a few months ago.

When was the last time you got a feeling someone was following you?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

On my last coke binge *sniffs*

Have you ever run into a closed door? (Haha watch no one answer this) :lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've run into many things, but surprisingly not a door.

Have you stolen anything in the last year?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Other than music... no.

Can I borrow a feeling? Could you lend me a jar love?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry all ran out. 

Can you feed me popcorn thru the internet?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes. opcorn

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

508 :b

Can I paint your nails?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, please do!

Could you send me hot pics of your pancreas?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have a very hot pancrea. I'll try to put some lipstick on it and send you a blurry pic of it though. 

What are you going to do with all that @$$? all that @$$ inside them jeans?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

"Ima make,make,make make you scream,make you scream, make you scream"

Annie are you Ok, Are you ok, Are you ok Annie?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No Im not okay :cry

would you lose your virginity with your sibling, if that is the only chance you'd have in your whole lifetime to lose your virginity?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

I only have a half-brother who's gay. :no



If I said I want your body now 
Would you hold it against me?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I would hold it against you till you rubbed me the wrong way.

Wanna play Twister with me?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Depends, gotta research if you are male or female first.

Have you ever had impure thoughts while lounging under a palm tree?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think I've ever lounged under a palm tree.

Have you ever inhaled dust on purpose?



BrokenStars said:


> Yes. opcorn
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


"Let's find out: a one, a two-HOO! A three...*crunch* a three." <---That would have been my answer. :teeth


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

No! LOL

I inhaled baby powder once on accident though. x.X


If you could change one thing about yourself that is not SA related, what would it be? Personality wise or appearance.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The ability to actually grow facial hair would be nice.

Do you mind if I stroke your chest hair?


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Be my guest! 


Would you run out and get me some tampons?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:no

Do you mind if I sleep in your closet tonight?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, I think there's some space in there next to the dead body. Just ignore the smell :yes

Want to go for a ride in my ice cream truck?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

If I can eat all the ice-cream I want and you let me ring the bell :b

Can I keep you as a pet in my basement?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes 

What size is your bed?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Only if you feed me, walk me and give me lots of attention. Oh and pick up my crap.

So how much would it cost to see your bare feet?

.................EDIT

It's a double.

How much would it cost?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd show them to you for free 

Who do you fantasize about at night?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Two bits. I'm cheap .

Momma said people shouldn't touch me there. Is she right?

Edit:Woops. I fantasize about my doggies.

Is that weird?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmm, in an attempt to avoid embarrassment I will imply that you maybe fanatasizing about taking your doggies for a walk. I will say that's something that most people would see as being common behaviour for people who own dogs. 

So I will so no, you're not weird based on my explanation. 

Would you drink granny's denture water??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No uke

have you ever raped someone?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

If you have ever seen The Fifth Element there is a point in the movie where she says "not without my permission" in her ancient tongue. This is the code that I follow .

Do you only wear tighty whiteys?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

nope, I only wear boxers

Would you ever let a partner dress you up in their dead spouses clothes and have "special evenings" where you eat their favorite meals and slow dance to all of their special songs?


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

......No.


Do you have an innie or an outie? (Bellybutton.)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have an innie and I get's full of lint. 

Would you eat fried snails??


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll try anything once. :banana

Can I oke you?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Try it.

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Better not be anything rude!! For your sake you'd be doing a thumbs up. 

Would you scratch your grandpa's back for him??


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

That sounds like a lot of work, I mean, I gotta dig 6 feet down to do it.

How do you know my Grandpa wants his back scratched?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

He always does on Thursdays.

Did you know your cat is in the river?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

last I check my dead cat's grave was undisturbed :sus

What were you doing at the pet cemetery?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I was reviving my cat

why did you steal money from your parents when you were 14?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

So I could give it to you.

What did you do with the money?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

baah, too slow. Can't think of anything now, so onto next person.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I bought a worm farm because I have the entrepreneurial spirit.

Why don't you take your mask off?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't wear masks.. :I

Why haven't you accomplished anything today?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

because I'm a bum.

Would you mind hiding my pet squirrel in your pants?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

No coz he said he dont want to 2 die soon. 
can you show me sitting on ya head?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Paris23 said:


> Because i'm at home! :s
> can you show me sitting on your head?


I could but how? lololol

What is most embarrassing you did publicly?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ran after someone I thought I knew only to realise it wasn't who I thought it was.

Would you let grandad fix that sore on your bum??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No, but i'll let granny fix it 

how many people do you stalk a day?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Zero. I respect other people's privacy and otherwise don't really care to stalk anyone, but even if I did, I would be too afraid to have someone find out I was stalking them, because if they did, I would be ruined. 

Forever. 

Maybe.



Do you dig for treasure in your nose while driving?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn, I keep trying to swat that bug 

My nose is not for picking.

Do you collect nail clippings??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No, i eat them

have you ever done something that would be worthy of being posted on failblog? :yay


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope not. :S


Are you on the right track baby, were you Born This Way?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Never! lol, maybe an esthetician though...

Would you ever use mustard on someone elses' body to make sweet sweet love....????


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

If I was completly drunk, I wouldn't clean up after and plus I dont even like mustard much :b

I would rarther prefer something more sticky like strawberry jam or even peanut butter mmmm :boogie

What is your record for number of poops in one day? My one currently stands at 8 (it was on Monday)


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

2

Do you have a hairy chest?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No

Do you have a lot of pubic hair?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes

would you ever experiment with the same sex?


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes all the time..with myself I am the same sex as myself:haha

What do you keep under your bed?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Already have and my minds been made up. Men win! lol

Have you ever made a sex toy from random household items and duct tape?

EDIT... I must take too long to write my posts.

My human slave, and some socks.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, my vibra-a-tong-duct-born-thing-that-long thimble tosser.

How do you like the feel of my foot in your ***?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd get off on that. Angry Mercurochrome feet are sexy.

Who was the last person who broke your trust?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

My brother, he cant keep a secret and has used it against me before when i have told him things

Do you ever put on socks before pants?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Socks without pants. Oh my god that is hot... +_+ 

Would you like to use my bathroom? :um


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em....I really don't remember

Will you write a poem about me?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Em....I really don't remember
> 
> Will you write a poem about me?


Yes, I will.

If I wrote a poem about you, would you put it in a frame and hang it on your wall?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The frame is waiting to be filled

Will you scratch my hair?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I would save it in a shoe box. =/ 

Will you bring your pony next time? :um


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Only of you buy me one....

Whats the lemon for?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

It is for my pits they are kinda smelly :afr

May I borrow another dime so that I can play another song on the jukebox baby!?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

NO :wife

Can i use your toothbrush to wipe my a**?


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Well ok... You can keep it, even.

What does your dandruff taste like?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Like pink skittles.

Will you name your first born child after me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes of course

What did you do with that thing I sent you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

oh, I did a lot of things 

why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

To cuss the other chicken out who was street walker also, because she was taking all her customers, like really?..lol


Do you want to make love to the man on the moon?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes!! Is he available? 

What is the name of your monkey?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, it tastes pretty bad, and yet I've done it more than once....

Have you taken a bowel movement today?


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

No, but I have given one...haha

If you were a worm, how long would you be?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

10 inches long

Would you say that jizz is a suitable substitute for hair gel?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Idk, just ask Cameron Diaz.

Did you view those things I recommended to you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes and I regret it

Can I smell your hair?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes you can.

Will you marry me?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

No

What are those two things?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

No, but my stepfather took his fake eye out and put it down a girls blouse one time.

Have you gone blind using that thing yet?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

No :sus

What do you think is the meaning of the bumping together of fists that Ross does here?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

They're about to bump uglies? It also looks like he's playing pocket pool with one guy on each side.

Can I lick the side of your kneecap?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Not right now.

Can you eat spaghetti and watch a surgery show on tv at the same time?


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I have actually haha. 

Do wasps make honey?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

According to Google, yes.

Would you mind replacing the batteries in the hidden camera I put in your room?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, sure, no problem man. AAs?

Would you kill a kitten for 1 million dollars?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

yea!...lol sorry kitty (no I wouldnt just said that for dramtic effect)

would you "do" him in an "Urk Mobile"?


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

I would buy one.

How many days have you gone without changing your underwear?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You're supposed to change them? :stu

Will you rub my head for good luck?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

if you mean the one in your pants... then, um, how exactly would I get 'lucky'?

Where do you hide all your boogers?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah maybe I'll get some feeling back

Can I kiss your cat?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't have a cat :b.

May I borrow your cat?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My dog maybe.

Have you ever kissed a rabbit between the ears?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who hasn't?

Can I borrow your grandma's dentures?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, but we'll have to dig out the coffin first.

What were you doing down there?? :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You don't wanna know :um

What was that I found in your attic?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Probably some dusty clothes from the 70's.

What were you doing in my attic?


----------



## Tiffanythepirate (Feb 13, 2011)

Wouldnt you like to know...

Can i have your used Kleenex?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, let my blow dry them from out of the toilet first.

Can I borrow your jockstrap for tonight's game?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, you can borrow my dress and wig too.

What are all those farm animals doing in your house?


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

They are my "friends"

Do you like your salad tossed?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

in the air...

how many times do you chew your food?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woah there, let's keep that sort of deep stuff for the second date shall we.

What shall we name the 3 kids we will be having [together]?


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

I cuddle my cat and pretend its you.


Wanna go to a club where people wee on each other?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Only if I get to do the weeing...oh wait I have stage fright. :doh

Do you feel your nipples often?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Every chance I get! No seriously I do:um...lol

Can you hold my hand while I pee?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I will and we can go at the same time :teeth

Where do babies come from?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A magical cabbage patch.

Do you wanna spoon on my couch? 'Cause I do. :|


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hellz yeah, I'll be right over.

If I had no arms and legs, would you still love me?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh yesh, you'd be like a comfy pillow person.

What does my finger smell like to you?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Smells like vinegar. How dangerous is your monster side?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Apparently there is good fungi to eat and bad fungi to eat. I'm thinking this is one of the bad ones . So, no.

Can I deliver your baby?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure, it might get quite messy though because I don't have any of the relevant body parts

Will you eat the placenta?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if it's fried in Canola Oil.

May I take this dance?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, you've made me the happiest girl in the world.

Can I put my cigarette butts out on you?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah, it hurts so good!

Can I put a maggot under one of your eyelids?


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Suuuuuure.

Would you like to stroke my beard?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, please.

Would you like to stroke my............................................dog?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks like you have the ever popular spitting breed. I'm allergic to that breed.

Would you like some cookies and milk?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sure.

Do you like watching friends when they are changing and naked?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

You bet chya. The more (brown) eyes the merrier.

Is it hot in here or is it just me?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm sweating. 

Can you cook well?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, careful though, I think I might have too many demons in my life.



Would you swap your life with mine? Heads up; my life sucks ***.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry, I want to remain female.

If Chris Brown payed you $500,000 to be his best friend would you do it?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes.

Can I squeeze that for you?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Keep the questions PG-13 or the thread will be removed.*


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Yes.
> 
> Can I squeeze that for you?


Sorry, I already squeezed my oranges into juice just now. lol

How did you get way up there!? D;


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

<waves> I love flying. The higher the better.

Do you have enough points on your Subway card to get me a free cookie?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

No. But I'll buy you one anyway!

What's the largest thing that you have in your pocket?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My Wallet

What can you make with a leather strap, horse hair and some feathers?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

One of those strange hair extensions that you see int he mall.

Can I offer you a gummy bear? It's been in my pocket and it's warm and soft. (yeah it's original *shifty eyes*)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

em.. sure! I am fond of candy.

Will you appear on Oprah to feature your sextuplets and possibly gay spouse??


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

No..I have a contract with Jerry, and I can't go anywhere else but on his show.

Do you think your mum is "hot"?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

haha depends where your fancy is')


what time of the day do you blink the most?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometime mid-day when I'm staring at a computer screen.

Want to swap pants?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, I like these pants.

Can I massage your thighs?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure thing sweet cheeks :yes

Does this dress make me look fat?


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

No...yes)....lol


May I please borrow your converter box so that I can watch American Idol tonight?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, but only because I don't have one.

Will you sing me a bedtime song?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Of course....which one?

Will you take my socks off?


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes and then I will turn them inside out so you can wear them again tomorrow. Good as new and no need for washing.

Do you like to Scratch and Sniff?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes!
Will you marry me?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

anytime

will you scratch my head please


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

After you wash the grease out.

Will you wax my back?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. What's so weird about that question?

Do you want your underwear back?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't wear any :stu

Can I borrow some bubblewrap, 2 cans of whip cream, and a box of crayons? Oh, and what time is your grandma usually home?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes you may...and she's never gone.

What are you going to use all of that stuff for?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I use whips and chains for obedience class.

Are you really going to eat that moldy thing?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I already bit it but I'll spit it back out if you want it.

Can I put a camera in your bedroom?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

As long as you keep it running when things get messy.

Do you pop other people's pimples on a regular basis?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure just let me have it dry-cleaned first

Why did you dig that big hole in your backyard?


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

eh? sorry i don't understand your question


do you like to poop?

(i find it relaxing)


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

No, but it's a necessary function.

Will you clip my toenails?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure, mind if I use a chainsaw.

You wouldn't mind if I use my finger to test your food before you eat it would you?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No, go ahead, one less thing to eat. =)

Have you ever played dead to scare your parents?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> No, go ahead, one less thing to eat. =)
> 
> Have you ever played dead to scare your parents?


No, but good idea :idea

Have you ever spat in your food and then ate it?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

No, I'm not in the habit of making myself sick. 

Would you cut hair off your scalp and stick it on your chin with glue to make a beard??


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't need to go to such extremes, I can grow a beard. I'd gladly make a beard for someone else though. Which brings me to my question.

Does anyone want a beard made of my scalp and body hair?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

of course!

Would you crack my knuckles?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure thing. Just put your hands out and close your eyes...this wont hurt a bit :twisted

Will you go polka dancing with me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Just name the time and place. :wink

Can I borrow your bathing suit?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

HiImJason said:


> I don't use a bathing suit.
> 
> Can you scratch my back with your toes?


Sure .

Will you go to the store and buy me some oreos?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, but I can't guarantee they will survive the trip back from the store :um

Can I have a lock of your hair?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Because it's you, huh, I'll cut you a lock of my hair. :]

What's your favorite food to binge on?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chips and queso.

Will you shave my legs for me?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

nahh, it's still cold here and i need all the warmth i can get. 

do you pick your scabs?!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have none to pick at :/

What do you smell like?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Turtles

do you like to read or listen to music when taking a dump?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes. Read the newspaper or a book.

Does it rub the lotion on itself ?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, I don't think it does :con

How many sheep did you shave last year?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

OVER 9000!! couldn't reisist DBZ joke 

Do you watch your poop go down the toilet?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nope, i usually close the lid after i'm done 

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

A lot? :stu

Where's the money you owe me? :bat


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Since you are at my front door, come in and find it.

Why did you eat so many of those curly fries?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cause they're so friggin awesome 

What do you plan on doing with that?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, wouldn't you like to know... :evil

Can I borrow a feeling?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

No, but I can lend you a jar of love.

What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

Glow in the dark:yes

What do you fear most?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

NoodleLover said:


> Glow in the dark:yes
> 
> What do you fear most?


My memories.

Have you ever measured it?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't say that I have

You gonna finish that?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No

What are you going to do with that?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Heck no. 
Do you ever sing in your dreams?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

No, I don't think so. 

Does this outfit make me look fat?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes it does :evil

have you ever slept till past 3 pm?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope, came very close though

Can I sleep with your teddy bear tonight?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No, I dont allow him to sleep with creeps :afr

have you ever peed on your hand and not washed it?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Hey! :twak :b 

No

Do you like pina colodas and getting caught in the rain?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes

Do you like the feel of the ocean and taste of champagne?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes...and no :b

Do you like making love at midnight in the dunes of the cape?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

who doesn't :lol

Will you meet me at a bar called O'Malleys where we will plan our escape?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Of course! 

Don't we have to cut through all of that red tape first?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

We will do that tomorrow at O'Malleys 

Can you meet me tomorrow by noon?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Haha, sure. 

Wait...you have half a brain right? :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I still might have half of it :b

You are not into yoga, right?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Of course not, who's into that? :b

Are you tired of your lady?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think about my lady

Have you fallen into the same old dull routine?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah :sigh :b

Did you take out a personal ad?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes I wrote the paper and took out an ad. Though I am nobody's poet, I thought it wasn't half bad.

Didn't you take out a personal ad too? :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep! :b

Aren't you not supposed to know that until we meet at noon?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I never knew you were my lovely lady :stu:mushy

Have we used all the verses to this song yet?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I think so lol

Should we stop singing now?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes we should since you hit the post limt and I am about too:b

Who wants to take this thread over now?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Only on Sundays

Can I put my hands in your back pocket....they are cold


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

i guess so but only for a few seconds

Can i call you honey?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

only if I can call you sugar plum

can I put my finger in your belly button?


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope, sorry. 

Hey, wanna pull my finger?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No, that's okay

How can I save 15% or more on my car insurance?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

By driving safely?

when was the last time you pooped in your food and then ate it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, about 3 da...uhhh, I mean I've never done that.

Why does your Grandma keep looking at me like that? :um


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

She wants to get in your pants

has your mother kissed you on a place besides your cheek?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yes...my head

Can you babysit my grandma tomorrow?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If you remember to pack her diapers.

Can I pluck your nose hairs?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure, why not?

My cat won't sleep in my bed with me, can I sleep with yours tonight?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

As long as you promise to not wet it

Can you please tell me the time and then multiply by 3, my Teddy likes the number 3 ;3


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Its 2 oclock, but I have a 24 hour clock, so multiplied by 3 that would make it 42 oclock, hope that makes your teddy happy 

Can I make you a hoover-fluff milkshake?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, can u ? 

Can i ask a mod to sabotage your posts and change them to their will ? :twisted


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, sure. My posts would probably be a lot more entertaining that way. 

Do you wake up in the morning feelin' like P-diddy?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, right before I brush my teeth with a bottle of jack

Wanna have an ants in your pants contest and see who lasts longest?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea, if we are both wearing JUST pants and the temp is -10 degrees C. I bet I win.

Can u open a coconut by smashing it against your head ? :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Please don't

Whats that long thing?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

its my mums, she wanted me to get some more batteries for it

whats that in your pocket??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A linty sourball.

Want a taste?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

absolutely not! I only like linty milk duds
hey... wanna smell something weird?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

always!, *sniff* wow, that is pretty weird..

wanna skip hand in hand with me through a meadow full of butterflies?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

sounds cool :yes

Can i let my bulldog specially trained for battle to sniff u ?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not hiding any drugs or raw meat for that matter, so sure.

Would you mind it if I inject this needle into your arm and took a vial of blood?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes but you know you will get tiger blood!

Can i use your hairshirt for this warm weather we are having?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, right after I figure out what a hairshirt is.

Want me to teach you some awesome ninja skills?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

It would be useless, I taught you everything you know.

If you try to fail and succeed, which have you done?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have to say you have failed.

If i make a sound but you cant hear it , did i make that sound?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

What am I? a tree?!


What's the most you ever lost on a cointoss?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

My 5000 sq ft house, 100k, and my mercedes-benz.

All I find are wines that go with fish and red meat, What type of wine goes complimentary with brains?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

iuseings said:


> My 5000 sq ft house, 100k, and my mercedes-benz.
> 
> All I find are wines that go with fish and red meat, What type of wine goes complimentary with brains?


I think you should go with a nice dry white wine. You really don't want the wine to overpower your dish.

What day of the week do you put out your garbage?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

on a wednesday , recyclables this week!

Do you know of anyone who aspired to clear peoples rubbish
as a childhood dream?


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes actually I did, one of my brothers friends, he dreamed one day he would be a garbo. True story.

Do you sniff your fingers after you touch something gross?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah. I sniff my fingers too much. I wish I were kidding.

Which band/artist do you listen to and love but hate to admit it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Walt Groller

Mind if I smell your socks?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

go for it

would you eat bear sh*t mixed with the liquid from a camels hump to save 10 puppies lives?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Depends on if there was no other way to save them and me and the puppies we're the last ones on earth.

Do you like the taste of a wet peppermint patty after i's fallen on the floor? (for added affect licks lips)


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, its exciting because you just never know what kind of extra flavours it may have picked up

What would you rather have to ride around on, a bumble bee the size of a sheep, or a spider the size of a horse?


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Bee, spiders scare me.

If you had to choose between being trapped in a closet, trapped in an elevator, or trapped at the drive-thru, which would you go with?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

trapped in a drive thru, i wont go hungry for a while.

would you be smeared in picalilly and walk through your neighbourhood
if you were guaranteed 12 hours of euphoria like you have never experienced?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

No because I can find Euphoria in another way I don't need that to give me Europhia.

Can I smell and rub the bunions between your feet (moans and slithers on the floor) looks at you with white paint on my face with black lips and Raccoon eyes) yes there now that's a creepy question lol


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Omygoodness that is a creepy question lol ^.^ haha I would let you if I had bunions but sadly I don't haha

Would you pick up your cell phone if it fell in the toilet right after you went to the restroom before you flushed?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, I would have to

have you ever peed in your bed in the past 10 years?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Not that I can remember.

Could you ask your Grandma to stop poking me like that? :um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Grandma, STOP THAT!!! :O

That lollypop looks good, can I have a lick?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

You certainly can Mon Cheri oh yes you can lol.

With a yellow face purple eye make up and green lipstick I slide up and down on the wall so tell me have you ever counted the ketchup covered butt hairs of a smelly Troll in the middle of a swamp?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, I'm not that buddy buddy with any trolls.

Would you like to use my QTip? You have something in your ears.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No. I will not support the Q-tip industry. They are way too powerful.

Which animals turn you on sexually?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Apes  :b

What's in the bag?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

half a dozen cauliflowers for grandma

what is your favorite kind of balls?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

a meatball marinari , nice.

if you were a termite and were allergic to splinters would you be pissed?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Heck yeah! Even worse I probably would be dead.

Hey good lookin', whatcha got cookin'?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nothing...I can't cook :cry

Have you ever tasted a urinal cake?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No, but I've been strongly tempted. I love urinal cakes.

Do you put moisturizer on your feet?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no just butter so i can slide into my shoes easier.

Do you mind if i stroke your bunions?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

only if you are gentle, because they are a little tender

Do you hum while you pee?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

No, I sing "tinkle, tinkle little star, OH how I..." everytime. 

Have you ever used the washroom while eating, and if so, was it pudding?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

actually it was jello, or maybe applesauce, i cant remember 

how much money would you have to be payed to shave robin williams clean and then use all of the hair as your pillow stuffing?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

eh.. maybe 3 million. 

Have you ever gone on a drunken rampage yelling obscenities and flashing the police only to stop to vomit and pass out?


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes and I was quite embarrassed too. I'm a huge fan of Sting!

Do you have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I do, but I think it's expired.

Can I borrow your dog for half an hour or so?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes if you provide your own poop scoop.

would you like to ingest a magic mushroom from my omelette?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah sure, why not

Will you leave your window open tonight?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

No, i'll get cold.

Will you paint me a picture of a unicorn?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure, as long as you stop creepin behind me like that :b

What did you hide in your closet?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, if you'll notice my location, I'm right behind you. :b

Would you play hopscotch with a rhino in the dark?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Probably not.... that sounds fatal. 

Could you ask your grandpa to stop winking at me like that?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay, but neither one of my grandpas are alive anymore :um

Are you gonna finish that?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, you can have the rest of my deep-fried grasshoppers.

What are you wearing to bed tonight?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

absoloutely nothing, its far too hot.

Do you ever stick your tongue out to taste the temperature
of rain?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Can you taste temperature? I thought that was a feeling. 
Lemme try... hm, well so you can, the temperature where I am right now tastes about 18 degrees celcius. 

Where did all the love go?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Up and around the corner.

Would you like to hire me as your personal assistant?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

oh yes that would be very satisfactory

Do you like to feel the air whistling through your hair 
whilst stuck in a wind tunnel?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why yes, I do. 

How do you feel about attaining a personal stalker?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i wouldn't mind, but it'd be hard for them.

as asked just now on a tv show, _do you think the queen has ever given oral sex_?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I think about it all the time. *barf*

What's keeping you from licking my feet?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Your shoes and your socks.

What's that...over there...behind those bushes?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A virus with shoes from Wisconsin.

Who's that with him?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

John Stamos

Have you had an uncontrollable urge to lick your tv?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, it makes lots of pretty rainbow colours 

can I rub lavender oil into your earlobes?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. I've been dying to cover up this weird smell from my ears.

Are you high on a dangerous cocktail of life and Charlie Sheen?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I would be dead.

Do you prefer brown or yellow stains?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Brown. They are probably easier to get out...umm, I think.

Woah :shock When was the last time you did that with a spoon? :um


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

This is actually my first time. I saw someone do it on youtube and I thought I'd give it a try.

Would you rather wipe an old mans a** or motorboat a thoroughly oiled John Goodman?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no to the first and not sure who or what the second is?:idea

if john goodman was wiping an old guys axx would you lend a hand?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, someone else's :b

Can I April Fools you?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

No! :twak :b

Can I rub your head for goodluck?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

You can rub me anywhere, baby..  :lol :blush

Where is the remote control?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blush :cuddle

It was under my couch cushion :mum

Have you ever danced around your house naked?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes... only for you, baby.  :haha :blush

What color post-it notes do you like?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Yes... only for you, baby.  :haha :blush
> 
> What color post-it notes do you like?


transparent ones.

Do you post here cause you're curious what the person below you is gonna say ?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

No, I just enjoy creating disgusting, perverted questions and shocking someone, I'm a freak.


How do you like your fetus: with or without pepper?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

with pepper. although pepper's a little gross sometimes. 

Do you ever scare children by showing them your glass eye and missing tooth?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

No, I scare children by opening my trenchcoat.

Would you remove one eye if someone gave you 1 million for it? no bargaining?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

nah , its only money :yes

do you know anyone who enjoys collecting welks?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know what a welk is, I even tried wikipedia so you cant say I didn't try.

Who is your favorite sas member named mrbojangles?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Who's he? :stu

Will you tickle my toes?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Erm sure but only with gloves :eek

Would u like to drink ur cup of pee with milk or with yogurt?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ummm...yogurt, it will hide the taste better.

Can I borrow your underwear?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Dont think you would wanna wear boxers? :con lol

Have you ever had a bikini wax?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Of course, every bathing suit season.

Speaking of which...it's almost that time of the year again. Mind helping me with my bikini wax?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Not at all, I'll buy the wax for you and you can do the rest :b

Can I have your children?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure, I dont want them anyway :b :lol

Can I stalk you outside your window?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Umm...sure why not 

Can I borrow your blanky?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure! Hope you like the band Kiss.

Lights on or lights off? :cuddle


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

lights off with candles, ohhh how romantic

do you prefer to lick marmite or marmelade off your loved one?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Marmelade

Has anyone ever walked in on you when you were, you know. 'doing your thing'?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes and they aked if they could join in:yes

do you enjoy walking in the rain whilst humming phil collins?


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope 

Anyone want to go skinny dipping in broad daylight?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there something unusual about that :stu 

You have beautiful flawless toes... may I stroke them?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Only if you use your tongue!

Tickle your ear with a feather?


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

You had me at stagnant.

I seem to have misplaced my underwear... Can I borrow yours?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

if you have plenty to fill them out you will be fine

Would you like to climb a mountain to escape from people?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why not? 
Would you prefer if I stared at you with or without your knowledge?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Without please

"Can I get your number baby?"


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok as long as theres no phone calls :hide :afr lol

Can I please creep on you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure, why not 

Can you sing me a lullaby?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No, you're a creep :afr

Have you ever wanted to make out with your cousin?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no my cousins all died in a horrific accident

jellyfish are 97% water if you gave them a drink would they be 100%?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sparky10 said:


> yes and they aked if they could join in:yes
> 
> do you enjoy walking in the rain whilst humming phil collins?


:spit


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sparky10 said:


> no my cousins all died in a horrific accident
> 
> yellifish are 97% water if you gave them a drink would they be 100%?


Me no ¿Comprende? question. I guess it depends on how much you let them drank.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

He reported the wrong percentage and hit "y" instead of "j". What he means:
"Jellyfish are composed of more than 90% water; most of their umbrella mass is a gelatinous material - the jelly - called mesoglea which is surrounded by two layers of epithelial cells which form the umbrella (top surface) and subumbrella (bottom surface) of the bell, or body."

Now to perserve the thread... question!

It looks like something blue/black got smeared over the back of my index finger, what is it? Did a yellyfish put it there?


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

No, an octopus did!

Would you like to purchase a bonsai kitty?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

They give me heartburn no bueno my friend

Have you ever stared at ur poop after pooping?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yup.

Wouldn't it be nice to just lay naked in the sand on a not so hot day?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

it sure would just make sure you dont get sand all over my car seats

do your pets ever watch you when you engage in sexual tomfoolery?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Tomfoolery watches though

Have you ever cried yourself to sleep? If so when?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes I have. A few times last year.

Would you mind opening your curtains please? These binoculars don't give me x-ray vision...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

USE INFARED CAMERAS YOU NOOB MY PACKAGE IS THE RED HOT 12 INCH LONG THING YOU SEE LET YOUR IMAGINATION DO THE REST

would you ever pee on someone for a free carton of cigarettes?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I would pee on someone for free.


Did you ever have a dream where you were a peeping tom? lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah and she was a tom boy

if a drunk falls over in the woods does he still want a lamb kebab?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Goddammit dont talk about my husband like that, and yes i think he would

Do you find yourself repulsive? If so, Have i met you before? If not, would you like to go out? If you say yes, are we an item?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

it depends...

are you my grade 8 italian teacher?

wuuuuuuuuttttttttt i got way too into character


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

no i'm not your 8th grade italian teacher, but i shouldve been

Would you rather breast feed a bunch of babies without a break for 24 hours(even if you're a guy) or wear an extremly filthy retainer for 30 minutes?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Filthy retainer, much less painful.

Would you like to meet my friend, his name is Marcus Sadism. He's really nice.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

hmm depends..why is his last name Sadism?


Would you pplllleeeaaaassee floss me???


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

only if you clean your teeth first.

If i say i love you will you join me for a foxtrot?


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Only if we went fox hunting, watched some FOX and did the foxtrot... oh wait you said that one...

Will you marry me in a horse costume?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this ur idea of a proposal, dear god *lowers standards* yes, yes i will

Will you leave your bedroom lights on at night? I get a better view from the bushes that way, please and thank you.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah most certainly , anything to give you a better view of me dancing
naked at night:b

Do you mind if i whisper sweet nothings in your ear?


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

Depends. Are they kinky? :whip

Can you tell me if this is infected? *drops pants*


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

*inspects closely* No, it's isn't suppose to be there. 

What do you wear to bed?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

either nothing, or a tank top and underwear.

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

just interested

who's hiding in your bedroom?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish no one. (Spooky)

Are you afraid of dark?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Alittle bit :hide lol

Crack: Great drug or the greatest drug? :lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

greatest drug (say no, will melt your neurons as it has with my sis)

Do you catch yourself gibbering or acting out what you'r thinking when nobody is around?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes... yes... :um :tiptoe

How old are your favorite shoes?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol I have a pair from H.S. Sandle, gold.. all worn out. But just can't find one like em. 

Would you rather be old and wise, or young and restless?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

young and restless 

what position do you sleep in?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

if no fork, then spoon

what do you think is more painful, giving birth or being kicked in the testicles?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Being kicked in the testicles, although i wont experience the other


Would you join me for a meal if i caught a little fishy when the boat comes in?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:rofl Sure! I'll prep rice! 8)

Have you ever gotten bikini wax?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't say I have.

What's the most illegal-est thing you've ever done?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Speeding. 

What would YOU do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

not much.

so, what are you wearing? :boogie


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Some old, defective headphones that are killing my ears 

Has milk done your body good?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm lactose intolerant! :cry Does me too much

Have you ever had cyber sex? (whoa I am feeling bold today or what?! - lol)


----------



## escortadelaide (Apr 19, 2011)

oh yes i had. tons of it! LOL. I even met some in person. 

Lisa here and here's my question: Do you think guys can wear bra? After all, they still have boobs.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

don't worry, we are not gonna steal your fundamental right

Have you ever been to jail? Or spent at least one day in jail?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

never, im a good boy

Would you lie in a bed of roses if all the thorns were plucked?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

YES but what about the stems? 

Would you be the last one standing or would you be the first to leave?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Last one standing.

Have you ever...you know?


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

Slept with a goat? Not yet.

Have you ever kicked a mascot before?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

No, but I've kicked a penguin before.

How do you wipe your ***?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I like to use a spatula

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> How do you wipe your ***?


_(haha, i was going to ask that as a joke)_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^ Three... hundred and twenty five thousand times.

How do you feel about starches and starchy foods?


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel they should have the same rights as everyone else! 

Do you like the cushioned toilet seats or the hard ones better?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Need I say!? Cushioned!!! 

Can you watch bugs/insects on TV while you eat dinner and not gag? lol


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I always like to tell a gag while watching insects on the telly:b


Would you pick a pocket if a pocket was worth picking?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

No, cause I'm not good at it.

Would you ever eat dog food ?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Possibly, if it was the last thing left to eat and I was starving.

Would you go water my garden in this dress I picked out while I sit over here and watch you with my binoculars?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont mind watering the garden in a dress but im definetely not having you watch with binoculars

Will you wax lyrical for your love of my garden Gnome?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

"So dear I love him that with him, all deaths I could endure. Without him, live no life."

Do you know who that quote was from?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

havent got a clue:blank

If you were in a parallel universe would you befriend your identical you ?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

naa, the dog'll have it.

here, you can have my smelly socks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks, I will add it to my collection of used underwear. 

So - did you eat your Easter peeps or draw faces on them and set them up in little scenarios, such as lap dancing for Easter bunnies?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son and I did Peep jousting... you stick toothpicks in them and put them in front of each other in the microwave and turn it on... the first one to get impaled loses.

Have you ever eaten spray whipped cream straight from the spray can into your mouth? Yes, I'm keeping it tame ;o)


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes,it gave me quite a tummy ache!

Anyone else hate random hairs in their shower?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Very... and GROSSSSS... I first read it as ATE... instead of Hate.

Does anyone here like to eat mayonnaise one their veggies?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no not really chilli sauce or mint sauce nomnom


Does anyone want to join me for a royal wedding?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

But its over already :rain

Why did you eated my cheezeburger?? :wife


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

cause i thought i'd piss you off  yummmmm jelous?

what do you do with your cut toe-nails?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I frame them, running out of frames


Why dont you just switch off the telly and do something less boring instead?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Baseball's not boring.

Will you help me dry clean my cat?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't worry already put him in the dryer.

How many wookies have you dated?


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Hamtown said:


> Don't worry already put him in the dryer.
> 
> How many wookies have you dated?


Zero.

Have you ever had an erection in public and have had someone notice?
It might be hard for a girl to answer unless.....
JUST SAYING


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Jcoj613 said:


> It might be hard for a girl to answer unless.....
> JUST SAYING


Nipples :b

I hope not, i admit the pant shift isn't exactly the most subtle move lol.

Would you punch a gremlin?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

no, but give me a tree branch to :twak

why do you have a gremlin locked up in your closet?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Because he wont out himself


Would you have sa on the moon?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

no, just depression.

Your last sex related dream?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mmm that must of been awhile ago :con, I barely ever remeber my dreams :lol

Favorite part on the human body?


----------



## simeon (May 3, 2011)

the brain...the sexiest, most complex, most pained, tormented, loved, misunderstood, underrated and devalued part of the human body.

when did you last feel happy?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Last wednesday , it doesnt hapen very often:roll


Will you watch the sunset with me while i gaze into your eyes?


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Of course i will, that would be lovely!!! Plus your lucky im a girl ha!!

Do you like when on a warm you feel 'hot?!!'


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't like feeling hot but steamy!!

If earth is a giant spaceship and your the pilot where would you fly too?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd keep it right here...

Do you have a fetish?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, a hamburger one.

Would you like to eat a quail stuffed into a chicken stuffed into a walrus stuffed into an elephant?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

nope, I'm already stuffed as it is.

Would you tickle my hairy armpits??


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mmmmmmm, No thank you. :teeth

Name a part of your body that you like or would like to be massaged ?.

Trooper


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd love to take turns giving massages to our backs while sitting comfortably watching a movie while sharing marshmallows  

Would you want to cuddle and take baths together? (bathing suits!)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, With or without bathing suits, I'm not fussed.

Do you like spooning ?, If so which, You > partner or partner > you ?.

Trooper


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Yes  I like being the little spoon 


After not being able to use the bathroom for a long time, do you smile when you finally get to pee??? lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, I also give out a loud sigh of relief too. :teeth Ok TMI.

Where on your body would/do you like to be kissed ?.

Trooper


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

My mouth (that's really an honest answer by the way)

Do you like peeing in the showers?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

...yes

What's the strangest type of porn that you've looked at?


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

sherbert said:


> ...yes
> 
> What's the strangest type of porn that you've looked at?


Two girls in a cup, [if that would be considered porn] lol.

What's the strangest thing you've done in the shower before?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Took a shower with my ex once. We washed each others hair. :um

Have you ever had a booger so bad that you just picked your nose anyway with people around?


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

:no

Do you ever doubt the existence of others than you?


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Today yes, everyday to be honest. I don't fear most people anymore since I don't believe they're real besides the ones I'm close to at the time. Only when I think of the ones I don't like or see them.. they will be there.

Do you want a hug from me?


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Sure I'll take a hug 

Have you ever laughed so hard a fart came out? lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

no, lol.

have you ever used the bathroom without washing your hands?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes.

IS THIS SPARTA?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope. 
Do you still save those stupid free phonebooks?


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

No.

Is this real life?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, It is all in our heads.

Would you prefer to be eaten by piranhas or tapeworms ?.

Trooper


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure why not :b

Have you ever walked around the house naked?


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

lol yes! 

What do you do when you get angry?


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I ring clothes stores asking for a sausage pizza. 

Why does X stand for a kiss?


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Uhh two pointy lips poking each other o-O?

Have you ever stared or followed someone that you were interested in, in a creepy way?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

no......

whats the square root of minus one.....


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

makavelithedon said:


> no......
> 
> whats the square root of minus one.....


I think it's "i"

Have you ever made snow sculptures of naked people?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no , unless i was sleep sculpting


Do you ever go days without brushing your teeth?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

nope, even if i loose my brush i fingerbrush :lol

Have you ever peed outdoors?, if so where?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, while camping.
Do you lick stuff off of your plate?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

nah , i might mop something up with my finger then lick it


Will you run with me through a field of flowers humming to chariots
of fire?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

That sounds indescribably awesome! Of course!

Why are you the way that you are? Why...?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I was born this way, baby. 

Do ya wanna see my troll collection? :troll


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I iz zcared of your troll collection :afr :hide jk:b lol

Can I poke you? oke oke oke


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

only if it is not facebook related.

have you ever pretended to be Buffalo Bill in 'Silence of the Lambs?'

hey, you said creepy...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, many times. What's creepy about that? :um

Will you be so kind as to bring me a fish from that tank over there? Thanks.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Never!! :wife :b

Do you want some free candy??


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Always.

Would you pretend to be someone else at a HS reunion?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

If someone paid me, sure.

Would you blow a known @$$holes head off for a million dollars? 

Oh ****, rephrase: Would you KILL a person (who is a known @$$hole) for a million dollars?


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

And ruin my clothing? As if. :lol

Will you talk nerdy to me?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

sure, do you speak L337?

Ever gone commando? :b


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

I have no idea what you're talking about, sir. :sus

Do you sexually fantasize about elderly people?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

With the exception of you, no, I don't.

Is it true that the declining number of pirates causes global warming?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No, but global warming is actually causing a decline in pirate numbers....

Will you dance with the tinkers daughter.......


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

tits, or gtfo

do you know when you were little and you shared a bath with your brother, or your sister..... or your mate....?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, As it would have probably been classed as illegal/immoral because of the big age gap > 10 years.

Would you adjust my undercarriage for me please, As I'm a little uncomfortable. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure!

Have you ever walked in on your parents doing it?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks ^. :teeth

Yes, My mum and her partner, But they were covered up thankfully. Noise was pretty cringe worth though. :eek

I think i have a spot on my bum, Could you be a dear and have a look and tell me how bad it is ?.

Trooper


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Only if I get to touch it.


Can I look at your boobs and tell you about how much I enjoy the taste of old man residue?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe if I'm in a really good mood that day.

If you had a gun to your head and HAD to choose between watching scat-porn or beastiality porn or you die which would you choose? Neither isn't a choice. You are in a situation where you are forced to watch. [Don't I ask the best questions? :teeth]


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes you do. :eek

I guess it would have to be bestiality (I had to look up what scat porn was, Eww).

Which would you prefer if you had to choose, Doggy, Top or missionary ?.

Trooper


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Missionary, I'm old fashioned. 

Wanna go skydiving naked?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

sure, why not.

Have you ever streaked in public?, if not how much $$$ would it cost for you to do it? :b


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

No I have never streaked in public. I'd probably do it for free if I had other naked pplz to keep me company and stop me from feeling like the odd one out.

Does it rub the lotion on its skin or does it get the hose? It means you.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Question is a bit confusing (strange), But i guess I'll have to answer to keep this thread moving, As it seems to have stopped in it's tracks.

Hose.

Best part of sex, Foreplay or intercourse ?.

Trooper


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Trooper said:


> Question is a bit confusing (strange)


I guess you never watched the silence of the lambs.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

heroin said:


> I guess you never watched the silence of the lambs.


Yeah, Once, About 17 years ago. It was a bloody great movie and loved Jodie Foster , But can't remember much about it, As it was so long ago.

Anyway, Back on topic. 

Trooper


----------



## MothWingedPierrot (Apr 26, 2011)

If different sorts of sunlight/moonlight had different flavors, what would a breakfast, lunch, and dinner of light taste like?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

MothWingedPierrot said:


> If different sorts of sunlight/moonlight had different flavors, what would a breakfast, lunch, and dinner of light taste like?


You forgot to answer my question up there ^. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, depends. But sunshine would be bright and refreshing much like an orange. The other would be cool and creamy and would taste a little naughty.

What's your favorite?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Moonlight.

@ sarafinanickelbocker, I liked how you described it too. 

Best part of sex, Foreplay or intercourse ?.

Trooper


----------



## MothWingedPierrot (Apr 26, 2011)

Trooper said:


> You forgot to answer my question up there ^. :teeth
> 
> Trooper


Eeep! I'm sorry, I got a bit confused with the structure of posts. I've never experienced either, so, I'll just guess and say foreplay?

If you could change the material that your hair was made out of, what would you want as hair?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess pasta but I would always be bald although never hungry. I'd say gold instead so I'd go back to being a natural blond and buy food with it instead.

If NASA decided to experiment with injecting dyes into the moon, what colour would you vote to have illuminated?


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue.

Have you ever been photographed naked?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Never.

Have you ever seen anyone's aura?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no but it would be so cool to be able to see:yes

Do you like the feel of wet grass under your feet?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, It feels quite yucky to me.

If you had to take a ride two miles up or down, Which would you prefer to take a ride in, Aeroplane or Deep Sea Submersible ?.

Trooper


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Assuming it's as safe- deep sea submarine would be awesome!

You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down. You look down and see a tortoise. It's crawling toward you. You reach down and you flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping. Why are you not helping? You are not helping. Why is that?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Choci Loni said:


> You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down. You look down and see a tortoise. It's crawling toward you. You reach down and you flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping. Why are you not helping? You are not helping. Why is that?


Cause I'm already on my way to get out of this hot hellhole. Screw the tortoise, I have more important things to deal with!

Does no mean yes and yes mean anal?


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Precisely, If A=B, and B=C, then A=C... Therefore, if no means yes, and yes means anal, then no means anal as well...




What would you rather have among these three choices?
1) cincinatti bowtie
2) strawberry shortcake
3) alabama hot pocket

Hint:There is no right choice


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

strawberry shortcake

would you ever take a didgeridoo into the toilet with you and have yourself a digeripoo?


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah why not!

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

America  I'd love to go to different parts if possible but especially want to go to New York

In what position do you usually fall asleep in?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

on my back 

Do you want to join me in some skipping?? :boogie


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

I've been dying to go skipping all week...

paper or plastic?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Paper.

Knickers or Thong / Boxers or Pants (Y-Fronts) ?.

Trooper


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Boxers

Who in the world would you most like to be? and who would you most like to wasp?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Who would I like to be? That's actually kind of hard. Someone rich, beautiful, and intelligent. I don't know. Actually I'd like to be Vladmir Nabokov where everything I write turns out beautiful. I would also like to be God for a day. But that might be a little too intense, so I don't know. Who would I like to wasp? I don't know what that means exactly. 

Be honest. Have you ever peed in the pool?


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Uh... hasn't everybody! -shifty eyes-

Hotdog, or banana?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd prefer the hotdog! not a fan of bananas.

Ever been caught with/or looking at porn?


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Erm...no..I dont indulge myself in watching porn.

Do you have school tmrw?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Nope

If you were a milkshake what flavour would you be?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Strawberry because I am pink, sweet and harmless.

Do you think you are capable of killing a person?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I've thought about this before and then I pulled the trigger . 

What is the best method for revenge on a stranger wearing a baseball cap?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whip his cap from him and run off


Would you ever morris dance to woo your crush?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure, but i don't think that would work. :b

Wanna have kids?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kids are scary :afr

Would you rather be a vampire or a zombie?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Coke!

Wanna hug my teddy bear? He doesn't bite! (most of the time :b)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure?

Whatcha wearin?


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Sweatshirt, black shorts, tshirt.

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Milk :boogie

Can I hide under your bed? :hide


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No, but you can hide in my bed.

Can I smell your eye?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

" your crotch smells like fish, wear pants"

Can i hug you and just cry using ur sleeve as tissue?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure. Everyone needs that. Cept I'll have to wash the boogies off. Oh well, as long as you feel better.

How long have you gone without showering? BE HONEST.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe a week or two tops? Can't really remember... maybe 3 weeks.

How long have _you_ gone without showering?


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

14 years... but that's cause we didn't own a shower so I had baths instead.

Can I live in your attic?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah sure, just mind the grizzly bears.

Whats the first thing you would do on the moon?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A successful dishwasher.. j/k I've no idea. I haven't grown. 

Can you envision the day when your children or perhaps future children will not know what Hammertime means?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I will be trying to show them dance moves.

Ever drink Baileys from a shoe?


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Well ya know, enough for a his house. He's got a family to support.


Can I pet you?! (o-o)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

(*forces him self in line) Yes you can :]

Can I give you a bath?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no, that would just be plain filthy

Would you allow me to spray you with air freshner just so i can experience the lightly scented aroma of woodland on an summers day?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

uhm...noo


If anyone offered you $10,000 would you start a one month job as a webcam entertainer?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sure as long as I get the money in advance and there are no strings attached and I have finite artistic power.

is there anything about yourself that bothers you but you have told no one?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes but im not tellin 

Would you like a flake with your cornetto?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes please!


Weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Hare soup...

Do you believe in the boogeyman..?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Im still afraid to look under my bed...

Have you ever kissed a frog?


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Yes, I have!

Have you ever taken a cup of milk, a spoon of coco and done cartwheels to make milkshake?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No, im far too nice......

How many people have you slept with....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just me, myself, and I.

I bet you have lovely ankles. Can I see them?


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Sure why not.

Can I have that gum that you threw in the garbage?


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

I think your imagining things cuz I dont chew gum, buddy!

Would you spontaneously marry me?
Cmon babe. Lets just go for it.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Totally. Let's do it. 8)

Can you send me nude pics of yourself?


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

I can but I won't.

Do you ever fart and blame it on someone else?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Not very. I'm really short.

Do you ever forget your own name?


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope, I can't say that I have.

Are you ever tempted to wash homeless people?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope
How about we exchange numbers?


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

TOTALLY BIG BOY!

I love you. 
Do you love me too?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure do, call me anytime: 262-924-1401

So...does your grandma always go outside wearing that? :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I haven't talked to my granma in awhile...

What did you have for breakfast this morning (if anything at all)


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

two pieces of toast with marmite and a brew

Will you ever take that chicken suit off?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey...that's not a suit :cry

Is it just me, or do my pants smell funny?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Your pants smell like victory.

Will you go on library adventures with me?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

No. The library smells like death.

Do you piss blood?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Nooooooo

Do you have hairy armpits?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes.

Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope


Do you want to have your feet licked by a dog ?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

sure

do you lurk on bodybuilding forum's misc section?


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

No lol.

Do you enjoy looking at yourself naked?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, sometimes. xD

Would you run naked down your street at night time for 1000 dollars?


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive done it for free. No joke.

Would watching me die turn you on?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

No, im not into that kinky stuff

Would you join me for a quick performance of the charleston dance?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

no


Would you like to take a bath in champagne ?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

sure, as long as you provide 

Why so serious?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've no idea. I cannot comprehend this "craziness" inherent in my mental faculty.

Would you rather be stuck a room with a giant spider or a giant rat?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Giant spider...:afr

Sir, I challenge you to a duel! Do you accept??


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Simpsons!!! Yes, I totally accept. Meet me at the place at 8pm.


Do you enjoy long walks on the beach?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes if i need the execise

why does your house smell like a farm?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Because it is one i love answering my own questions:teeth


Do you smell new magazines?


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes! It's an addiction of mine.

If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Baby oil is made by wringing out a baby as you would a towel... probably

Do you want to help me start a fan club for instant mashed potatoes?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

sure

am i alive?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

magic eight ball says"most definitely".

what food would you most like to bathe in?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Chocolate!

What did you do with that thing I mailed you?


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Fondled it.

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

no he's a jackass.

Would you accept the wildebeest I hunted down in Africa, I fought off several lions for it?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

What a kind offering, but I must opt to go hungry.

Would you tell me I smell like a dragon if I told you I loved you?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Most likely if you asked me to.

Have you ever ate dog food?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

No

Do you shave your pubic hair?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, but not everyday of course. Ouchies. 

(And for one of my creepy/gross questions) - If you stranded in some deserted area where there was no water, would you do a Bear Grylls and actually drink your own pee. Better yet, if you couldn't pee and had a person with you, would you be desperate enough to drink their pee?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmmm....I think I need to be in the situation to answer that but knowing that it is sterile helps....

What part of your body is most stiff??


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

My upper lip. HA, COUNTERED. 

If quizzes are quizical, what are tests?


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

A cheese sandwich.

What's your lung capacity?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

∞
Which hand do you use to wipe you a**?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Ladies dont pee or poop ever

U likah sum buklau in youur life? Likah sumboddeeeeeeeee


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Higgs Mechanism 

If the plural for goose is geese, what is the plural of moose?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

LOTSA MOOSEESE

When was the last time you stuck a body part(doesnt have to be yours) in a fan?


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

About three months ago. Arm in a ceiling fan.

Did you notice that shadow right behind you, on the wall? Don't look, though. It might not like that.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, I've been procrastinating sending this package for weeks now.

Have you ever had your pants pulled down in public?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, but I've pulled someone else's pants down in public.

-
Do you think feet are sexy?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually no. I think they look horribly strange and unappealing.

Do you think hands are sexy?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hands? eewww.... however if they were covered in chocolate mudcake then ...quite..possibly *looks up with finger on lip and ponders*..

what percentile (give or take) of any given day do you spend picking your nose?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

About 5 to 10%

Have you ever fantasized about sexually torturing someone, only to have them enjoy it just as much as you?


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Only in the most manly of confrontations. 

Is there another word for synonym?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A metonym is like a synonym..

-

What color underwear are you wearing right now?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

White

Have you ever tortured an insect?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you count burning ants, yes.

How often do you peek out your blinds/window? :um


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

only when im in the kitchen:blank


Do you want me to sing the song i've wrote especially for you?:sus


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

take it away

How many night are you staying?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

As long as you want me too :um


Do you like the smell of my rose garden planted on manure?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I smell nothing - the contrasting smells of the manure and the roses balance each other out and create no smell.

When was the last time you went to the bathroom?


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

This morning because my cat wouldn't approach me anymore because of the smell... 

Do you also think that is thread is stupid but fun ?


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I suppose, yes 

Do you mind me stealing your thunder?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no but i may insist on your lightning


Do you mind if i say your eyes are like limpid pools in the moonlight?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Not at all, I'd probaly say "ummmmm, wow, thanks" but that might be a bit..creepy

What did you wear to bed last night?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

sweatpants and shirt.

What do you like for dinner?


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Tesco Chicken and Bacon Pasta Bake (could eat em everyday, only the 640 calorie count stops me )

Would you rather own a castle for a week or a bouncy castle for a lifetime?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A proper castle because that's way more ballin'

whats the longest amount of time you've gone without showering?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

my whole life , i only have a bath 


If i take your SA away will you let me glamour you ?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

hmmm..

whats your address


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

1234 Iceberg Street, North Pole 

Did you ever spray a wasp nest with a water gun?


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Never had a water gun. At least, not the kind you mean.

Do you like the taste of your blood?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Not enough to want to self-harm, but yes I do.

Do you want to style the hair of all the trolls in my collection?(I have 33)


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Not really I am not to fond of hand cramps

If I were to kill you, chop you up into little pieces, and then put the remains in a shoe, would you prefer it to be your left shoe or your right shoe?


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

_left shoe I could never get off on the right foot...

I lost a toenail... do you want it? 
_


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Width, height, which toe? I mean, I am pretty specific when adding things to my dearest collection.

How often a day do you wash your hands?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

With soap or without soap? Got to be more specific :b

Have you ever been caught masturbating?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

nope, but there've been some close calls! ohhh no.

I have some chocolate left over from yesterday, do you want some?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

If it's milk chocolate, yes please! 

Have you ever drank a bottle of tequila?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

yes, i managed to finish the full bottle before the cashier saw me and demanded i pay for it. 

have you ever run away from an angry cashier while buzzed?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Umm... no.

Have you ever done any "hard" drugs?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

No.

Have you ever replied here and got stuck thinking of a funny or creepy question and refreshed only to see that someone else already beat you to it? :lol


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Nah.

Sitting outside your window I can see me in the reflection of your computer monitor, how cool! Now I'm waving at myself, ha ha ha. Do you see me _now_?


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

no

Do you have trouble thinking up questions?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Never...

Do you look at the toilet paper after you wipe?


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Always!

Spit or swallow?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Swallow.

Do you like it big or huge?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

In between. 

Who was the last person you had physical contact with?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

My cat

Do you enjoy lesbian porn?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes

Do you mute it when they talk or when there's music playing?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the voices
You interested in making sweet, passionate love all night long?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Depends on who it is with... 

Have you ever seen a family member naked?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yes, unfortunately lol

what do you do when you get an itchy bum in public?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Go to where no one is watching and itch it. 

have you ever streaked?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

not since I was 5 or so. 

Are your window blinds open as I've got a camera, a bucket of KFC here


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

They are closed. 

If you were to make a camp to help kids with ADHD focus better, would it be a concentration camp?


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Koopaatroopa said:


> They are closed.
> 
> If you were to make a camp to help kids with ADHD focus better, would it be a concentration camp?


With concertina wire!

Have you ever danced with the devil in moonlight?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, we go dancing every Friday night. 

Have you ever raised your arm, but then put it back down because the smell was too much?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

no but other people have recoiled in horror


Would you like me to make beans on toast for our special dinner?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Cos beans on toast is the most special dinner evar.

Can you move a bit to your right?Can't see you very well.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that better?

What language do deaf people think in?


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Poorly pronounced whatever-language-they-know. Seems like the most logical one...


I like crying and eating sandwiches in a dark room. Does this amuse you?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

It doesn't amuse me, but I sure as heck could use a sandwich right now.

Can you put ketchup, no mustard please?


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

That's my preferred way.

Could you eat another human being?


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

i'd prefer to eat myself actually

If you could pick one celebrity to crap on your face, which one?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

holy ****......... Nemo

if you had to chop off your scrotum/privates with a dull knife or spend life druged up in a mental institute being their rag doll, which one?

(lmao at the answer thats true lol.)


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm... tough one... one essentially would lead to the other... how ironic... both?

cat scratch fever or three dog night?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't know if you mean the song or the actual fever, I'll go with the fever as it sounds like an interesting experience.

Speak in an Irish accent or Wear a kilt - for the rest of your life?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

That would depend on the accent, the region in question. Definitely
not the kilt though, I dont have the legs for it and I am not Scottish.

Would you kill someone else to save your own skin


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably.


Get hit on by your math teacher (same sex) or get your arm stuck in the office printer (out in the open)?


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Although both sound rather amusing, I would pick the former and have the teacher hit on me.

Would you rather have to be caught having peed your pants in public or be caught masturbating in public? LOL.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The former because:

A) It's happened before (gimme a break, it was kindergarten)
B) Like Billy Madison said, you ain't cool unless you do it

Have all the people that you know that you were assaulted by a lawn gnome (with police reports being disclosed) or have habanero sauce drench everything you eat for the next week and a half?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

The lawn gnome everytime, it was very aggresive:yes

Will you kiss me goodnight and sing me a lullabye?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

depends if people are looking


Can u dress up as a unicorn and sing your national anthem ?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

not in front of a crowd


have you ever scratched your butt in public !?!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Psh, yeah.

Can I smell your shoes?


----------



## dollhouse (Aug 20, 2011)

NO!!!

Would you taste your own breast milk? make it your wifes/gfs breast milk if you're a guy answering!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

only if she asked me to


would you dress up n a clown outfit and break dance on the eifel tower?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Only if you'll come with me

Will you bite my toe?


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, how did you know I liked that? You haven't been though my browsing history have you?! (I hope this coutns as an answer and a creepy question :b)


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

every once and a while.....



would you ever eat a cochroache pie?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

AHH no, I'm terrified of them!!

Have you ever smelled your feet?


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, as a child when i ran out of nail to bite on my fingers, I would move onto my toes. I'm not as flexible now, so I use a combination of a vacuum cleaner, a straw and nail clippers, unfortunatley the smell doesn't carry so I have to wait for my dog to bring me my socks to get the smell.

_Have you ever_, _ever felt like this_, When _strange things happen_, _Are you going round the twist_?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

yes, i was living in a lighthouse at the time

have you ever experienced true evil


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

funny you shud ask-- my ex was true evil


would you wear nothing but wooden shoes and sing yankee doodle went to town?


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

In the leg, in case you changed your mind and wanted to live.

Would you rather lose your eyebrows or eyelashes?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Eyebrows, they're pretty bushy it'd probably be doing me a favor... lol.

Have you ever purposefully "checked out" someone of the same sex?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ive recognized handsome people if thats what you mean


Do you want to help me kill my boss?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Depends, is he a jerk?



Have you ever slept under your bed?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

If passing out is counted as sleep, then yes.

Would you exit your car, where you felt safest of all, if nothing seems right?


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*no...*

no, because that's when I would need to feel the safest...

Do you look at your own fecal matter before the toilet swallows it?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes just for reference purposes

Would you dress up as elmer thudd to escape a large uncomfortable fancy dress party?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, it's a fancy dress party :stu (I suspect I'm missing something here..)

----------------------------------------------------

Sometimes, when you are drying yourself off after a shower, do you realise that you have absolutely no recollection of washing a particular body part and that makes you suspect you completely forgot to wash it and so you step back in the shower to wash it just to be sure? Not that I did.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometimes said:


> No. OCD equals squeaky clean.
> 
> how old is your toothbrush


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure exactly, but it looks clean to me, at least. :stu

If there was a really hot homeless person who hadn't bathed in a while and they asked you out on a date, would you go out with him/her?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

No never, bugs have always freaked me out.

Do you have any wild conspiracy theories?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yes that SAS is run by government agencies 


If you had 15 minutes to live from reading this what would you do?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

play with myself until it happened, watching my favorite video, after setting up my entire collection on the floor for the finders of my body to see. that way i will become some kind of meme for future generations.

have you picked your nose ever? even if just once?


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*yeah*

yeah, who hasn't?

Will you take care of my puppies over the wekend? They may not eat, or move......or breathe, just brush their hair and ignore the smell.....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure thing. Mmmmm, fresh puppy smell...nomnomnom. 

Will you sing me a bedtime song?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes if you can stand my voice and the fact that a relatively random guy is in your room, at night, while you are trying to sleep, trying to put you to sleep.

-------------------------------------------

Is it weird/creepy to reveal that you fantasized about dancing with a SASer (without naming them ie just saying it was a SASer)? Not that _I_ did that. Just hypothetically speaking of course. :um :um :um :um :tiptoe


----------



## comfortablynumb1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't mind if you're in my room. Just make sure that you touch me. Do you mind that I'm naked?



mind_games said:


> Yes if you can stand my voice and the fact that a relatively random guy is in your room, at night, while you are trying to sleep, trying to put you to sleep.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Is it weird/creepy to reveal that you fantasized about dancing with a SASer (without naming them ie just saying it was a SASer)? Not that _I_ did that. Just hypothetically speaking of course. :um :um :um :um :tiptoe


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Of course not

Can I butter your muffin? *bites lip* :troll


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

...alright...reach into my trench coat pocket I keep a twelve inch kitchen knife for buttering muffins and cleaning my teeth.

If you were the bell ringer for the salvation army, and I put a cold slice of bacon in your can and wished you a merry christmas would you keep it?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cold Bacon?! Have you gone mad? Lady, our minimum acceptable donation is 2 slices of cold bacon, or 1 slice with an egg

can you burp the alphabet without puking?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I can't burp on command 

Ever had a dream about a SAS member?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever peed your pants in public?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of.

Would you rather look into my nose or my mouth?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was hoping ear canal, but mouth will do

hey kid, wanna see a dead body?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

only if the person is fully clothed and smiling

Will you butter my sandwich in exchange for a good shoe shine?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll butter your sandwich if you know what I mean.


Coffee: 3 cups or 17?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Three. Though I would prefer only one. 

What's with all these muffin sandwich buttering people? teehee.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't get me started. They brought me in without my knowledge.


Do you like your coffee like you like your women? Bitter? Sugary sweet with a lot of cream? From behind???


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I've never tasted a woman but I do like my coffee sugary sweet so I guess therein would lie my taste in women. :confuse

Will you brush my hair for me at night so that i might fall asleep easily???


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

if i had a good brush sure !!! 
can you dance with metal shoes on?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I tap-dance, you mean?No, no,I can't 

Does my presence bother you?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, but shouldn't you at least be wearing some pants? :um

Do you think my breath smells like soggy socks? :con


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, maybe you should take the socks out of your mouth.


What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ummmm,, E=mc^2



Do you eat new york city barbecue


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If you had some, I'd wrestle you for it. *hunghghgh* *



When's the last time you washed your sheets?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yesterday.

If you had a snail that could magically grant wishes, what would you name it?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i would name it snailthatcanmagicalygrantwishes


Do you have a hard time seeing ghosts?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I do they will never keep still

If i gave you one wish and one wish only what would it be?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Limitless riches..I'm shallow like that 

Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

shallowness amazes me in that way

Will you save me your last rolo?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, just hold on while I dig for it at the bottom of my backpack.

Do memories, specifically watercolor memories, light the corner of your mind of the way we were?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Watercolour memories are like the shadows of my mind


Would you slap my thigh whilst reminiscing on the time you were
happy sailing the seven seas?


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably not, I don't even have sailed the seven seas.

What would you do if you get stuck in the same elevator with me?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

That's an unlikely event,I don't use elevators, small spaces worry me.I would probably ignore you.

Boo!Do you get scared easily?


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

No, I don't usually get scared easily.

What kind of person you think I am?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

You are Dexter little sister.

Let's look for treasure?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

where would we start looking?


If I gave you guys my cell number would you text me on a daily basis so I can pretend like I have real friends?


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Ofcourse, then I can also pretend that I have friends.

What would you do if you saw that I'm hiding under your bed?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ask you name and consider dating.


Was my reply perverted?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I would! The girls here have lovely personalities.

Who scares you the most?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I think the last time I touched someone of the opposite sex for more than five seconds was being pressed against some random guy on the tube during rush hour :-S 
eeeew. Same answer for the same sex.

When was the last time you stepped in dog poo?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe 5 years ago.

When was the last time you pooped?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Zooey Deschanel. I want to have her babies and all that good stuff. I've had a crush on her for a few years now... 

Are you wearing socks?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Neither...

Which finger do you pick your nose with?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Right pointer finger and sometimes pinky. 

Can I take your picture and turn it into a meme?


----------



## Fiji07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*well*

I guess but what is a meme is it like a character drawing?

How many books do you think i could read before you notice me outside the window?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

_:: calls cops :::_

whats the longest you've went without a shower?


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Only when I try to work out.

If you could create a third gender what would you call it?


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

manwo

If someone were to murder you what be your last wish?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

lostinthemind said:


> manwo
> 
> If someone were to murder you what be your last wish?


I'd wish not to be murdered.

How old was the oldest person you had the hots for/masturbated to?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I was drunk and 15. It was very awkward but the boy was so cute.


What is your favourite cereal?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Baileys and coco-pops

What colour are your bed sheets?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

My sheets are white with Zebras on them.


What is your favorite flower?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread would be way funnier if we asked the person above :lol


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Daisy.

If you are to say something to your younger self, what would it be and to your future self, what woud it be?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

kill yourself before the age of 15 - it's not worth it in the long run.

are your mommy or daddy parts a darker color than the rest of your body? i ask because i have been looking into it for myself on the internet with no solid answer.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

^Well done. Both creepy and funny.

No. The answer is no.

Have you ever been caught jerking off?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Almost!!! lol

Have you ever caught anyone jerking off?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No, I'm always afraid of intruding...

do you have stanky feet?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> No, I'm always afraid of intruding...
> 
> do you have stanky feet?


Nope, I don't certainly have it! 

Which feels much better, to fart or to burp?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

burps. farts can sound too nasty sometimes. burp is better.

should dubstep me a new musical movement force against the already played out rap and hip hop?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I seriously hope not

Will you play my pool shot for me while i go to the bar for a jagermeister top up?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



sparky10 said:


> I seriously hope not
> 
> Will you play my pool shot for me while i go to the bar for a jagermeister top up?


sure!

Humorous or goodlooking?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Humorous 

If you had to lose one of these, what would you choose... a little finger, or a big toe?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I use my hands a lot so I'd rather lose a toe. Then I'd glue it onto my hand for an extra finger; double (opposable) opposable thumbs fyeah.

Would you rather see an old man OR an old woman naked?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



avoidobot3000 said:


> I use my hands a lot so I'd rather lose a toe. Then I'd glue it onto my hand for an extra finger; double (opposable) opposable thumbs fyeah.
> 
> Would you rather see an old man OR an old woman naked?


old woman 

What is your favorite expression?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

cassandraobrero said:


> old woman
> 
> What is your favorite expression?


This one:

:-O

What was the last wild animal you saw?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

An ostrich dancing round my backyard to beethovens 6th symphony


Will you share my bucket of marshmellow with me?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Knife said:


> This one:
> 
> :-O
> 
> What was the last wild animal you saw?


Tiger, when I went to Singapore last year.

What is more annoying, a pesky meat stuck between your teeth or a bugger you can't remove in public? (sorry if it grosses you out)


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

meat stuck in teeth. boogers can be picked out at a sink or something and washed away.

would you rather have one nipple larger or smaller than the other?


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> meat stuck in teeth. boogers can be picked out at a sink or something and washed away.
> 
> would you rather have one nipple larger or smaller than the other?


Can't have one without the other.

When you're home alone do you still close and lock the door to the bathroom when you use it?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

standing in the rain said:


> Can't have one without the other.
> 
> When you're home alone do you still close and lock the door to the bathroom when you use it?


Nope... oftentimes I leave it wide open!

what's your favourite kind of sausage?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The edible kind

what do you think about in the shower?


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

My balls.

Are you here alone?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Umm, yes.

Can I lick it?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

**



JGreenwood said:


> Umm, yes.
> 
> Can I lick it?


Your guess is as good as mine.

Do you pray?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Of course I pray. It helps.

Which is more fun?:

Having Lots of money, but nothing interesting to buy?

OR

Being out with friends at the mall, but no money to buy anything?


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Of course I pray. It helps.
> 
> Which is more fun?:
> 
> ...


Being out with friends at the mall, but no money to buy anything. Priceless.

Are you a peeping tom?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

cassandraobrero said:


> Being out with friends at the mall, but no money to buy anything. Priceless.
> 
> Are you a peeping tom?


Nooope! :tiptoe

What has been your most pleasurable dream?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm... those dreams where someone fancies me and falls in love and then I wake up.. still in love. haha, lol.

Can I meet you in dream land?


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure.
As long as we do something fun and exciting I'm down! 

Whats your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Walking up behind someone who I thought was my dad and giving them a hug. ><

What's the most embarrassing place you have ever been to?


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*even death gets depression*


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> Walking up behind someone who I thought was my dad and giving them a hug. ><
> 
> What's the most embarrassing place you have ever been to?


rhyl in wales.

Where do you like using the toliet most?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

At home of course!! 


When was the last time you did a cartwheel?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

3 years ago lol.. 

Have you ever been caught checking someone out?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> 3 years ago lol..
> 
> Have you ever been caught checking someone out?


umm I don't think so!

Have you ever caught anyone checking you out?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Good God NO, I would freak out .......*

*What is your worst memory?*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Almost getting ran over by a car across the street because I rode a dirtbike when I was 8 years old and forgot to put on the brakes. :afr

Have you ever visited a neighbor's house when you were little without your parents knowing?


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think so... o_o

*When was the last time you pleasured yourself? ahaha*


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

10 minutes ago!!1


Where is the rainbow?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

In the sky...

Do you make videos?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I have.

Do you really love the one you are with?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Im not with anyone at the moment*

*What was the name of your first pet?*


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Ju-Ju

How many cars do you own?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

None.

How many bottles of home made wine do you own?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

7.

I can't quite see you with my binoculars, could you clean up that mess in front of your window a bit?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*lol, NO I am shy.*
*Have you ever been to Italy for sex? (giggle)*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. I can't seem to remember. Perhaps. 

Are you a member of the mile-high club?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

No.

Have you ever had a rainbow kiss?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't know what that is so maybe.

Have you ever had sex outside?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep. Not that it's a relevant holiday to me being in the UK!

When was the last time you ate something that came from your own body? (snot, earwax, skin etc?)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Knife said:


> Yep. Not that it's a relevant holiday to me being in the UK!
> 
> When was the last time you ate something that came from your own body? (snot, earwax, skin etc?)


I ate the skin from my lip probably a few days ago! I have bad OCD when it comes to lip picking. 

Do you enjoy talking to yourself a lot?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*^ Yes, and the weird looks I get.....lol *

*Do you> pick your nose in your car when alone? lmao
*


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

No, only when with others.

Do you think you are cute?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm cuter than baby tigers

Do you ever stuff pillows in your shirt and pretend you're pregnant? If so, when was the last time you did this?


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I have done this, but I'm not sure when was the last time I did that. Maybe a few years ago.

How do you act when you have a crush on someone?


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

I have a hard time looking at them and get quite shy.

Do you ever make up characters and act them out by yourself?


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

nope

Do you like to rub vaseline all over your body and pretend your a snail? :boogie


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

every night.

What's the most you've ever lost on a coin toss?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know, I couldn't say.

Will you whisper softly into my ears?


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

*whisper* into you ears softly "who let the dogs out who who who"



Answer in full how do u feel about this forum ?


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I love this forum, it's nice to see that I'm not the only one weirdo on this planet

Who is the SASer you like the most?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Estival, only because i'm her fave too :boogie

Have you ever watched a neighbor through binoculars? :sus


----------



## couter68 (Oct 28, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> Cranberries
> 
> What do you do with your toe nails when you cut them?


 i like that band


----------



## couter68 (Oct 28, 2011)

guestion for the ladys, if you woke up in the woods with your pants down would you tell anybody. you want to go camping. ha ha ha.funnyist ice breaker i could ever come up with.


----------



## couter68 (Oct 28, 2011)

*hi from wisconsin*



secreta said:


> I love this forum, it's nice to see that I'm not the only one weirdo on this planet
> 
> Who is the SASer you like the most?


 the trick is to find that one person you want to be with, that lets you be a dork.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> No **** that.
> 
> Have you ever, ever felt like this? When strange things happen, are ya going round this twist?


No, I've never felt like that. When strange things happen, I do not feel the need to do the twist.

QUESTION: Ever driven by your ex's house, not to do anything, but just to see if they were home?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

No my anxiety would prohibit such actions.

Who in the world do you most trust?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i trust myself firstly then my mom n sister..

what will u do if u have fell in love with ur bestfriend whom u never felt like this..??


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> i trust myself firstly then my mom n sister..
> 
> what will u do if u have fell in love with ur bestfriend whom u never felt like this..??


It would never happen. I am a straight female and my best friend is also a girl, therefore I would NEVER EVER develop feelings of attraction for her.

Hmm....can't think of any particularly weird question so....

Would you rather eat rice or bakedpotatoes as a side starch?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope!!!

would u marry harry potter n make me jaelous huh??


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

No but I'd have a 4 way with Ron, Harry and Hermione.

What's the funniest joke you've heard all year?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i did dnt remember any joke...!!!!

what if u have to host a cookery show?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

It would be called "How to use a microwave" and it would just be me microwaving precooked meal

Do you smell nice? right now, do you smell nice?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah...no perfume but still have good one hhaa

do u cook noodles for urself


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I cook instant noodles for myself ^^

-do you like to take a picture of yourself?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No, I don't like 'posing'

Can I read your diary?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i havent wrote yet!!!

did u but a gift for me?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

No. But u can have a smile. It's free.

What was the last dream u had?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was heading to my cousin's marriage...

u like chocolates??


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I love chocolates.

If a chocolate bar has an orange wrapper, why is it not orange flavored?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Because orange is a colour  And only the wrapper is orange.

Is a fruit orange called "Orange" because of it's colour? or is the colour "Orange" called that because of the fruit!?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

orange lemon

whats ur zodaic sign


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Scorpio

If you could live on another planet, which would you choose?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Uranus

Do you ever sleep naked?


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

I have done so, but its not something i would usually do lol!!!!

Do you like to have/Have you ever had your ear nibbled?!!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

never have, but i'd like to experience...

what do you smell like?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Right now, like musty hair gel and not much else.

If you could awkwardly wish Merry Christmas to someone, to whom would you wish it?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i would like to call on my best friend here...i dnt have his number but i would really love to


Did u ever dump anybody??


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No

Have you ever been dumped by somebody?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

No

Do you ever had a weird experience when you sleep? For example lucid dream?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaaah..u caught me..i m almost alive in my dreams..today morning I had to go for my classes..i wake up n slept n guess what I attended the class in my dreams....


should I get a boyfriend??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nah.. Just use them for sex lol

are u ecstatic today?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

yessssssssssssssssssss 

can itouch your leg?!!?!!?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

no 

why dont you slip into something a little more....comfortable...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Go ahead make my day

Do u shave or wax?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wax..

do u get annoyed by creepy people


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i love them 

what type of body wash do u use?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i use soap

which hair conditioner is the best??


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Panteine?

what is the name of your first crush?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Prateek Dubey..Hindu Brahmin

who is ur latest crush??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

John O'neill (for years and years):heart

Have you found a soul mate?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope..i wish..

wht was the first song u heard in ur lifespan


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

the song at the start of Sesame Street

Did you play with My Little Ponies when you were little?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

they weren't invented.

how would you describe your hairstyle?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> they weren't invented.
> 
> how would you describe your hairstyle?


Thick
how would you describe your brain?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

humourless said:


> Thick
> how would you describe your brain?


Abnormal

How often do you clip your fingernails?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

messed up like a woollen ball

what abt ur hand?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> messed up like a woollen ball
> 
> what abt ur hand?


What about my hand?

Are you an ex-virgin?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep i am..

what abt u??


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes I'm an ex-Virgin Airlines user.

What would make you super duper happy right now?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

humourless said:


> Yes I'm an ex-Virgin Airlines user.
> 
> What would make you super duper happy right now?


A certain brunette to walk in the door and sit on my lap.

What is your goal for 2012?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nothing...

how much money did u spend last


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I blew almost 7 bucks at McD's. It's what happens when you stop giving a ****. 

How much toilet paper do you figure you go through in a day?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> nothing...
> 
> how much money did u spend last


$17.90 at the dollar store tonight.

Describe the smell of your shoes?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Describe the smell of your shoes?


My shoes does not smell!

Have you ever been stuck in the toilet seat?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nope. How does that even happen?


QUESTION:: How did you ring in the New Year? Where were you? What were you doing?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

at home, drinking chamomile tea, growing grey hairs from all the noise

have you ever been on a public toilet and forgot to lock the door?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, had someone walk in on me to, super embarrassing

After doing a number 2 do you ever look back and admire your work?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

hahha that's hilarious, but NO!

Do you ever pee in the shower?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but don't tell my roommates.

Do you ever use the same piece of tissue to wipe more than one orifice?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Not the first one.

Do you have ugly feet?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


> Not the first one.
> 
> Do you have ugly feet?


They are a bit hairy but I like my manly feet.

Do you have any birthmarks? Describe them in detail.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i dont have any birth marks...i have a beauty spot on my neck, it look like a...spot?

do you sometimes wave at someone and realise its not the right person??


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I did..some 4-5 times..it was stupid..??


did u propose anyone on Vallentine day..till now?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i proposed to my pet rat, but even he rejected me :|

do you have a favourite eyelash?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm yea, the one at the very end that is the longest and therefore prettiest.

Do you know Bob, you know, the kid who used to fly kites in the garbage dump?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no..!!

do u know how to cook pizza??


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

nope but i certainly know how to eat it lol

do u think shy people are more trustworthy


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i guess yes...not sure

hey what is ur DOB


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

17/09/1900 - thats right, i turn 112 this year!

did you ever pick your nose when you were little?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

dnt remember...

hey what is the name of red apple??


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Red Delicious? i love golden delicious myself.

have you ever laughed to yourself out loud in public?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yep..some people have even noticed me lol...

vote for me..m the most cutest gal..do u agree? will u support me??


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

oh ya u r really cute 

but beware everybody,the cutest kittens have the the sharpest claws


so when was the last time u really laughed


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

today, been very amused by various internet silliness

whats the answer to this question?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Penguins and sweetcorn

Where is the most funny place you have gotten a bruise?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

My funny bone


If i was up on a big wheel would you wait for me to come down?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe if you paid me.

What colour is your underwear?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

LainToWired said:


> Maybe if you paid me.
> 
> What colour is your underwear?


Blue green and yellow plaid.

How often do you shave.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Every day or every other day, depending how I feel.

Do you feel like you need to moisturize?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope...

who is the president of Indonesia??


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No idea, but I'm sure he's a pretty awesome and cool.

Would you ever wear deer urine scent to ward off potential attackers?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure, though it might end up attracting zoophiles.

How long can you go without a poop?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

A few hours Sometimes 8...

Have you ever measured how High you can jump?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, it was about 20cm high, that was years ago no idea what it could be now.

Do you think you could beat this ant in a fight?
Note:_(He/she is probably much smaller in real life)_


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh yeah. I could whip it. Whip it good. Now let's up the ANTe with this question. 

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hehe no..i quit...she win


why is ur neighbour's dog so sad lately?????????


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

My neighbour doesn't have a dog.

What's the time at the centre of Jupiter's red eye?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's "Timetoget'oclock" 

What do you smell like?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Old Spice Deodorant.

Do you wear a coat inside the house?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no...

what u r seeing??


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Myself in this 1x1 pixel mirror.

Can I wear your underwear?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sure why not?

do you like standing on your head?


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

yep, it makes me feel normal

did you pick your nose when you were little?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes.

Did you eat it after you picked your nose?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!yuck

why did u post this msg after me now??


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

bcoz ladies first thats y i allowed u to post before me

what is the one thing u look for in a friend


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

trust n honesty

haha u gave a smart answer lol....
why did jack n jill fall from a hill?????????


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

btw who r jacl and jill .ok u r talking abt guys in the nursery rhyme .i have no clue bcoz i was sleeping when teacher taught us that rhyme.

which came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

the egg of course

woould u rather jump from a plane (incl parachute)? or
go tandem hang gliding?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Jump from a plane

Can my mom give you a back massage?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure, yes please!

Can I give you a hot dog?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Is that slang for something dirty? I'm up for the kinky ****. 

I am going to repeat that question; what does it mean to give someone a hot dog?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

It could mean a lot of things, but maybe you'd like a sausage roll instead.

What is a garden gnome good for?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

LainToWired said:


> It could mean a lot of things, but maybe you'd like a sausage roll instead.
> 
> What is a garden gnome good for?


Keeping goblins away.

Would you rather be able to talk backwards or speak fluent Klingon?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Talking backwards is also known as Swedish--I think that would be more useful than Klingon in modern society.

What's the cruelest thing you've done?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Talking backwards is also known as Swedish--I think that would be more useful than Klingon in modern society.
> 
> What's the cruelest thing you've done?


I can't think of anything!!! 
I must have done something........

I killed a spider that some guy had caught and he got really upset about it. That was pretty cruel I guess, for the spider and the guy 
The only reason it stuck in my mind is because I think he got the most angry anyone has ever been towards me! Btw this was like a 25 year old man throwing a hissy fit over a spider... ANYWAY...

QUESTION:
In general terms - are you more likely to kill a spider in your house, escort it to safety, or just leave it where it is??


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Usually just leave it where it is, but if someone else is around and they want it out, I take it outside. I never kill.

Is your sister hot?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

:sus Awkward. The Guys in my high school seemed to think so, uhm all my sisters are beautiful I am their brother though so uhm no comment on the hot stuff 

Do you like Beef of your Taco? (only answer this if you know what I'm referring to) uhm beef on a taco yeah you'll have to think about that one but yeah.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I prefer putting my beef in the taco.

"Let me come up there and put my beef in your taco!"






What is/was your weirdest obsession?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Aliens

What is your weirdest bowel obstruction?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one. :no

Ever had a rat in your house?


----------



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeh in the roof for about a month, took that long to figure out wth it was.

any hairs on it?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Yes.

Describe your favorite socks in detail.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They have the loveliest 5% spandex material combined with a 90% blend of white cotton and polyester. The other 5% is dirt.

Who would win in a cagefight, Commander William Riker or Capt. Jean Luc Picard?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Picard, no contest. 

Where do babies come from?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This, I believe:










What would you do for a klondike bar?!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe get out of bed.


Will you move my wheelie bin as its blocking my getaway?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i can do it for u..haha..in good faith

wash my scooty pls..??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sure, I'll be there in 22 hours


Will you marry me?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry...

can u reply my post above ..??


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

No.

Do you hear voices in your head like me?


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Not too often.
Would you give someone a blumpkin for 50 000$?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

LMAO! Never.

Will you let me smell your hair?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes Christopher :yes

Have you ever drank too much...and woke up with someone you wish you had not?


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

This one time.. About 4 hours before I was a virgin :um

Ever danced your heart out in front of a mirror?


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Lmao everyday!
With a hairbrush ofc!

Ever fall for the salt shaker trick? If so how many people were watching?!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope, but I watched someone fall from it, although he mimed taking a pinch if salt with his fingers rather than using a shaker, not sure whether the joke was on him or them lol

have you ever worn the underwear of the opposite sex?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, because all of mine were in the laundry. 

Have you ever seen sparks from static electricity in your blanket in the dark?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, I have.

Have you ever commited a crime?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, not really.

What is the most disgusting thing you've ever had to do?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

was dressing like aboy in a dance competition...

any memorable nightmare???


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

one where i was running through a plain white hallway and a door opened and sucked me in and as i was trying to get out i realized there was something in there with me DDDD:

Paste whatever the last thing you copied was (on your computer)? <my attempt at making it a question xD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

^D'oh, beat me by a few seconds. 






Can I touch your eyeball?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, if you let me touch yours...

Will you let me licknsuckle your eyeball too?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

no..it hurts..

will u give the money in ur wallet??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, take it all! I'm not spending it anyway. 

Would you eat your own hair for $10?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yuck..no

answer the above post for me..


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes my hair is delicious... like strawberries

Would you ride a horse bareback on the beach naked?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ouch!? No, thanks, I'm not planning on having kids, but who knows. I might change my mind in the future. :yes

Can I have the keys to your house?


----------



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

dont have keys.

any hairs on it?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

No hairs..

Are you wearing a bra right now?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Yes my hair is delicious... like strawberries
> 
> Would you ride a horse bareback on the beach naked?


Hey DaisyDuke, how did you know??


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> Hey DaisyDuke, how did you know??


Isnt that what they do on sunshine coast?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Would like to - Freedom!!!

Ques remains: Are you wearing a bra right now? (haha funny, also to do with freedom, 

must be craving it u think? lol)


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes - a really boring one, actually.

Have you ever "gone commando"?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes... I do like my freedom :lol

Are you infatuated with smileys? :b


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:agree :yes :rofl 

Do you find any politicians attractive?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Would you mind if i secretly watched you sleeping?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

No, because I wouldn't know and what I don't know won't hurt me, right? :lol

Have you ever peed your pants?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

To my knowledge, no. But to others, maybe. 

If you had a nip slip, would you be embarrassed?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes

Do you like it rough?.......I couldn't think of anything better lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

When was the last time you showered?! :fall


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

*snif* *snif* ... no idea 

What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## richieUK (Jan 20, 2012)

bread.

whats your favourite ear?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My dog's. 

What are you most guilty about?


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guilty of being too nice with people,I'm gonna fix that soon...


What would you do if you were me ?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

belgium


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

On Facebook once ... or twice...

:door

When did you last kiss someone?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

3 months ago. 

What would you do if I winked at you from across the room?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Smile.

What are you most embarrassed about ever doing?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, very!

I'm gonna ask a creepy one now... What are you wearing?


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

a smile 

how does it look on me :b?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's not the smile I'm looking at *bow chicka wow wow*

What's your mom's name?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

maria

what's the worst thing you did for a dare?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Umm, can't remember anything bad I did for a dare...:lol

Can I stay at your house for a few days?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

yep you can share the kennel 

when were you too drunk last?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a heavyweight. Vodka, beer, tequila, wine and more and I've never gotten so much as tipsy.

What's your biggest insecurity?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

My whole face

What was the grossest thing you ever stepped in?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

.


----------



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

Dont eat candy.

any hairs on it?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol! Did you not ask this question before? I'll say yes, even though you did not specify. 

Can I lick your face?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd really prefer you didn't.

Do you wash behind your ears?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, I have exfoliating shower gloves in the shower that I use lol

if you could shrink any large animal or grow any small animal to the size of a dog and keep it as a pet what would you choose?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

A horse... of course

Would you ever go skinny dipping with a large group of drunk people?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure, why not. I'd have to be drunk as hell though.

What's the longest you've gone without a shower?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

immortal80 said:


> What's the longest you've gone without a shower?


 i think it was 1 week, i was on the hospital bed and only used a wet towel

Would u agree to lose a limb to be completely cured of sa ?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I have dismemberment insurance...$10,000 would help quite a bit. 

Would you eat a live cockroach to cure your SA?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

MsDaisy said:


> Yes, I have dismemberment insurance...$10,000 would help quite a bit.
> 
> Would you eat a live cockroach to cure your SA?


i'd sadly do it for much less. FEAR FACTOR STYLE.

have you ever peed in a pool?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:/ Yes. Hey sometimes you can't hold it in. 

What are you wearing?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

a pair of board shorts.

have you ever eaten your boogers haha


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah they aren't seasoned very well, too salty

if I invented some sweets that when eaten would make you pee in a fun range of colours and flavours, would you buy a packet?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

deeeefinitely! why has that not been invented yet?

what's the silliest thing you ever dressed up as for halloween?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I've never dressed up for Halloween; I'm scary enough as it is.  But seriously, we don't really celebrate Halloween down here.

Have you spied on your neighbour before?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope.


Would you for 3000 dollars go 3 days without eating ?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

As long as I can still drink 

Have you ever urinated on someone else's property(not toilets)?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

No, only in the woods!

Have you ever considered being a mail-order husband or bride?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No

ever peed in public?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If off of a moving boat counts as public...

Do you think this dress makes my butt look big?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think your butt makes the dress look big.


Have you ever puked on someone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only when they insisted on knowing what I had for lunch.

I have a bad cold, can I borrow something from you?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Um sure

Do you eat your weetbix soggy?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It all comes out brown.

Ever used a leaf blower indoors?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

nah. and i think they're stupid (like as if the wind isnt going to blow the leaves bak duh?)

ever gone naked on a beach for e.g.?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I've never been naked and on the beach simultaneously. I'd worry about getting sand in uncomfortable places!

Have you ever eaten something anyway, despite that it fell on the floor? (5 second rule)


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, a nut, and the carpet was clean.

Did u ever went into the sea naked ?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not yet.

Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

not anymore. 

Ever thought of showing up in public with a mask and no shirt?


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, im still waiting for the opportunity .

Would you wear your Underwear outside your pants for 1 year for 1 year without SA?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My anxiety wouldn't allow such a thing in the first place :lol

What should I do tomorrow that doesn't involve leaving the house, or sleeping, or electricity, or energy, or reading, or daydreaming, or other living creatures of any kind?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Um... go number 2? lol either that or go search for coke and hookers.

If you could have a chocolate cake that contained a surprise in the middle, what would that surprise be?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Weed

Have you ever put a snotty tissue in you pocket?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Always, it's a habit plus it's reusable.. like a modern-day handkerchief

Do you mind if I play 'super bass' out loud and ask you if you can hear that super bass without getting slapped?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

What?? I see your lips moving but I can't hear what your saying!

have you ever did "it" in the back seat of a moving vehicle?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope

Did you eat your Wheaties this morning?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

No

Do you like your Cornflakes soft or crispy?


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

nonesovile said:


> No
> 
> Do you like your Cornflakes soft or crispy?


I like my cornflakes to be bacon.

How many nipples do you have?


----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

Two.

Have you ever fantasied about a fictional character?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

All the time.

Are you ticklish?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, usually

Do you shave? :/


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes!

What is your favorite dirty magazine?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't really read dirty magazines so I guess I will go with Cosmo hah! 

Do you sleep nude?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I would if I could.

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't sing anywhere :no

Will you marry me?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If you(r parents) pay for the wedding, yes. 

Do you like pain?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

NO!

Can I smell you?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

verily.

if you could wear anyone's skin, whose skin would you wear?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

fingertips said:


> verily.
> 
> if you could wear anyone's skin, whose skin would you wear?


My own.

Do you pee in the shower?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes sometimes. It all goes down in the drain.

Do you walk around naked?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No.

Do you look in the toilet before flushing?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Every time.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, only to check I haven't dropped my car keys in there.

Where do you hide things?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

In my secret hiding place.

Again... How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

328 for me

Do bugers ever look tasty to you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope! 

Have you ever spoken to a homeless person before??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes. Even helped them a little.

Prefer clothes, or rather your birthday suit?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Depends what mood I'm in.

Have you ever gone skydiving?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, but would like to.

Do you bit your nails?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, I bite my toenails.

Wanna go frolic in my garden?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Sure! 

Will you marry me?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, we'll get e-hitched and maybe have e-babies in the future! lol

If you had to drink warm/hot soda for five years to get rid of SA, would you?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No.

Would you ever cuddle with me?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

For money! Or if you are an attractive female. :b

Would you have sex for money, if it meant that you never had to work again?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh hell yeah. If it was just with one person of course. 

What medications are you on?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Prozac and other stuff

When's the last you had sex?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hahaha. :b

Are you aware of me stalking you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope.

If my shirt said free hugs would you give me a hug??


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Edit: YES. I would give you a bear hug.

Will you lick my lollipop?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to think so, but probably wouldn't. :b

^:rofl, that was to fallen18, I swear. 

There are several products in your refrigerator that need throwing out. Why haven't you done so yet?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

my dad told me not to take candy from strangers. 


Would you lick my foot if I paid you over a billion dollars?

(Lol whoops my bad that was for fruitcake)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Aww 

Because I know that best before dates are a conspiracy!

What is your favourite pair of underwear (that you own)?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

@fallen18 Yes, and I really hate feet too. I would've done it for a 1000 dollars if a simple lick would've sufficed. :b

@Fruitcake The ones I'm wearing right now. I just have several of these boxers, they're just differently coloured. I prefer my black ones, though. 

Do you pick your scabs?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol. This is a mess.

I would lick your foot for just a few bucks if it was pre-washed, so yes.

What's the easiest way to get into your bedroom from the road without a key?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I refuse to answer on the grounds that I pick my scabs.

Have you ever tried nude body painting?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pfthaha i know this is so out of order x) but Nope. 

If there was a random dude sleeping on your lawn what would you do?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hose him off of my property.

What colour are the socks you're wearing?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

naked feet  

your place or mine?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Your place!

How much money do you make? :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

None I'm broke 

Have you ever went through a drive thru without a car?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, I was stranded and my phone had no credit. I was near a 24hr McDonald's, so I asked the guy at the window if he could be kind enough to call me a taxi. He looked anxious and said no, so I asked if I could at least get a Big Mac, and he said I needed a car. What about a taxi? I asked. He said yes that would work. I asked him to call me a taxi, he promptly closed the window in my face.

Have you ever been mistaken for a homeless person?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably, when we had a day to dress up in clothes appropriate for our future career in the last year of high school I dressed as a hobo and went into town afterwards in a baggy, holey jumper and bare feet.

Have you ever talked dirty to yourself in the mirror?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes! :lol

Allow me to examine your hands?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol sure? 


Have you ever read one of those cheesy romance novels?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I read the first couple of pages of a Mills and Boone aloud with a friend in a library once. As a joke. I would like to make that clear.

Edit: I just remembered that I have finished one myself. I found it in the library of a retirement village and my favourite part was the bath tub scene. I was about ten. It makes me wonder how many of the senior citizens have enjoyed that scene. I didn't want to wonder that. :c

Have you ever FINISHED one of those cheesy romance novels?


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

im planning on writing one, with me as the hero!

what would the title of your Autobiography be?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

no but i tried to read a few pages out loud to my friend without losing my sh*t x) 


If I offered you tons of money would you hop in my van?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> Probably, when we we had a day to dress up in clothes appropriate for our future career in the last year of high school I dressed as a hobo and went into town afterwards in a baggy, holey jumper and bare feet.
> 
> Have you ever talked dirty to yourself in the mirror?


omgosh I did this on the last day of HS. I was so convincing too, blacked some of my teeth out and everything. I can't believe I didn't get in the yearbook and those jerks in the coconut bikinis did.

Hells yes. Money and a free van-ride--what's the catch?

Have you ever done something to someone, while they were sleeping?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sort of...but nothing extreme. 

Do you like naming your body parts?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No. Not one single part of my body has a name. :b

Look outside your window. Do you see a grey car parked outside?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

yep *opens window* heyy Tentative!!

have you ever gone comando?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, it wasn't very enjoyable. :blank

Could you refrain from looking under your bed tomorrow from 4pm-11pm?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm yes? Lol

Would you sing me to sleep?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure.
♫ Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of furrr. Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr purr purrr. ♪

Can I have a lock of your hair for a voodoo ritual?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Rock-a-bye baby...


Bah! Too slow again...

Yes, you may  I will lose my powers like Samson, though.

Would you eat Shredded Wheat?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Omg that's my favorite song! How did you know?
I'm going to have to say no on that one lol

would you ever order pizza while in the middle of class?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No because everyone would want a slice.

Do you have favourite/lucky underwear?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep my favorite pair has a smiley face on it!

Have you ever used the bathroom outside?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, tons of times while camping. Oh, and a couple of times when I got stuck on a bus for three days in Nepal because there were violent protests going on. We were in the middle of nowhere and I was sure every person on the bus was watching me as I went and hid in the bushes. And then my mum was going "Hurry! Hurry up!!" the whole time because she was scared some wild bushman was going to come and attack us or something.

Have you ever gone to the toilet somewhere weirder than in the bushes?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, but only for number one.

Have you ever done a number two outside?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol That I haven't done.

Have you ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sort of. 

Can I smell your bed sheets?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:no

Do you ever go to the toilet without washing your hands after?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Aww! 

No. Always wash my hands, always.

What'd your name be if you were of the opposite sex?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

My dad was gonna name me Mike

Did you have a crush on a high school teacher?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Maybe a teeny tiny bit.

Did you ever eat a dog biscuit?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No. :b

If you die, can I feed you to my cats?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sure, it's for a good cause.

Can I borrow your toothbrush?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, you can have it. I have extras.

Do you have stink feet?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Sure, it's for a good cause.
> 
> Can I borrow your toothbrush?


@sarafinanickelbocker: you can KEEP IT.

@MsDaisy: sometimes. sometimes most definitely.

you ever gotten freaky in a theater?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

got talcum?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

immortal80 said:


> @sarafinanickelbocker: you can KEEP IT.
> 
> @MsDaisy: sometimes. sometimes most definitely.
> 
> you ever gotten freaky in a theater?


Nope!

Will you marry me?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

leonardess said:


> got talcum?


Yes 

@fallen18. A guy will be along for you shortly


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Will you marry me?


I'd be interested. But are you willing to go for a man 6 years older?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, I'm not interested in men at all. :b

What do your hands smell like?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly the smell on my laptop keyboard.

Could you please help me in dressing me up?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Oh my! :blush It would be an honour! 

Would you hold my hand and never let it go?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

hm i dont know about never letting go. But sure i'll hold your hand!


what would you do if some random guy knocked on the door and asked to have your cat/dog/pet?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd reply "leave me alone".

hold this cheese whilst I buy some preparation H?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

sure.


but can I eat the cheese?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if the cheese is melted.

Have you ever had something in your body that wasn't supposed to be in there?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

nope! 


can you brush my hair?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, as long as you don't mind me smelling it. 

Are you in love with Batman?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

me and batman are married so I would hope so 


do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

All the time! 

How long is your pinky?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

10 inches

will you keep the curtains open? I can't see into your bedroom window.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't have curtains. 

What kind of nose do you have?


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

A big one haha do you want to dance with me? Haha


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes!  Though, you will have to show me your skills on the dance-floor first!

Can I smear cream cheese all over your face?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Only if its strawberry flavored

Can I dump a bowl of cold spaghetti on your headd?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sure, only if I can eat it too..


Reykjavic is the capital of Iceland..... Who was taller; Napoleon or Tom Cruise?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll say Napoleon.

Would you eat en entire loaf/brick of fruitcake to get rid of SA?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

probably not d:

Lights on or off ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Off, baby. Bow chick wow wow! 

What colour are your underwear?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

blue, black, white (boxers)

what type of underwear do you wear?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

granny panties 

:teeth

Have you ever accidentally worn your underwear inside out?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

yup, but i usually figure it out pretty quickly (p.s. granny panties wooo! haha :clap)

you ever farted real loud in class or around a lot of people?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

No.

Creepy question: do u consider yourself creepy ?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep! Total creeper here 


Whats your shampoo smell like?


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

Green apple. Have you showered yet?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Not for a few days.

Are you a spiritual person, satanic worshipper or anything similar??


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

No, not really a spiritual or religious person even though I'm Catholic.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Over 9000.

Have you ever kissed a representation of a person, like a doll/poster/photo on your computer screen?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

.....maybeeeee


What are you wearing right now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

T-shirt and shorts.

What's the weirdest smell you've ever smelt? (Smelled? I don't know...)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably a concoction I made when I was younger by mixing all 30 or so of my lip glosses together to make the ultimate lip gloss. It turns out that lip glosses shouldn't be mixed but I kept using it till it was gone because I was so proud. It was bright blue.

Where on your body could I tickle you that would incapacitate you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Anywhere I'm really ticklish


Have you ever really jammed out in your car where people look at you when drive by??


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I love to sing "Someone like You" really loud.

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good song and all the time! 


Have you ever played ding dong ditch?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, back when I was a kid. We didn't have laptops to keep us busy. 

Have you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

heck yea lol


do you still watch any kid shows?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yup....Sponge Bob is my favorite. 

Do you like sponge bob?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep


Where do you hide things?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not really. Closest I've come to that is when I study people who walk past my house. :b

Let's Eskimo kiss?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Black sweatpants and a grey t-shirt. :b

I'm outside your house right now. Would you open the door, please?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry, you took too long, so I left. :b Lazy clothes for ze win.

-----

If you can transform into a spider, then yes. :lol 

Will you let me sacrifice you to Satan?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

White, red, black and a tiny hint of yellow. 

Buy me some edible underwear? :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure.


What flavor? X)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Peaches and cream.

Have you ever farted in a library?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol nope 


What did you last eat?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hamburgers last night.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

No clue lol


Quick what are you thinking right.......................................NOW?!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

My mind is empty. :b

What is the filthiest item you own?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

A bad banana with a greasy black peel!

Do you still ride your bike with training wheels?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No, but I still wear a training bra...

Do you like it when I lay in my bed kissing my cat and thinking of you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol huge turn on. 


What's the craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bubbles.

Can I lick your eyes?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Go ahead...hope you like vanilla

Can I have one of your baby teeth? I lost seven of mine, they taste so nice.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nope

Do you like cheese?


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

I....see..._dead people._ 

Have you ever pooped...a balloon?


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, a few times, actually. 
Depends on how much I breathed. The more I breathed, the bigger balloon. Quite uncomfy D:

Look to your right and locate the nearest item near you. What's the kinkiest thing you could do with it?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

My phone....I could dial a random person and then go poopie with them on the phone


Can I collect strands of your hair to make a doll that I named after you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure! 


Can I lick your face??


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No, I don't like it when people lick my face, only my cat can do that.

If we were related, like cousins, would you date me?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Darn and nope can't say I would 


Can I pet your cat??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if you pet the other ones too.

How many birthmarks do you have?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

One on my back shoulder blade.

If you was really hungry and there was no more food, would you eat a cat?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

NOOOOOO....

May I keep your fingernail clippings as mementos of the relationship I have for you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

W.e floats your boat.


Smell my foot for 30 dollars??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

As long as I don't have to touch it.  Does it smell really bad? 

Can I float your boat?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope they're squeaky clean! And sure 


Can I steal some of your food?


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

No that's my food get your own. 


Do you peer out your window at night looking for creepers?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

nope I'm the creeper looking in the windows at night >


Have you ever stalked someone??


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well no. I used to crush hard on a guy and see him at walmart anytime I got when he worked. But we knew each other and would talk and yea... I don't think I ever creeply stalked though. 

Ever skinny dipped?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol well thats normal andddd Yep! 



Ever gone walking on the beach at night??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever contemplated cooking and tasting your own flesh?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No...:/

Danced in your underwear?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

All the time. :b Was that question too creepy for you? :lol

Piggy-back ride?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what these questions are for creepiness.

Those were fun. Sure.

Thought violent thoughts about someone?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing extreme, but yes.

Where do you want to die?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Somewhere beautiful and relaxing. 

ever would streak?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have went streaking once, about 20 years ago. I wouldn't think of it now.

Have you ever drank so much that you blackout?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think I blacked out cause I don't think I did anything where I don't remember stuff. I have passed out many times...I just don't consider it blacking out for me.

Have watched dirty movies?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

....maybeeeee.I'm jk nope. 


Have you ever been in the 'adults store'??


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope.

Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just escaped yesterday but keep it on the DL. 


Have you ever eaten somthing that wasn't edible??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. :b Paper, mostly.

Got milk?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No, I'm lactose intolerant


Favorite kind of wings?


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Fairy.

What kind of fabric jacket is this? *feels, slowly*


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

moose-hair

are you funny or creepy??


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Genuine yeti fur.

Oopsy. ^ I'm creepy.

Will you make me a sammich?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'll answer with a question...what will you do for me?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Give you a foot rub so good you'll go into withdrawal when it finishes.

I'm going to remove one of your body parts; which will it be?


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Thumbnail.

Would you like to see my pokemans?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm, sure. (btw...thanks for the footrub Fruitcake. I am going through withdrawals.  ) 

Can I tell you a secret?


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Another dual answer/question: Are your secrets boring or interesting?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

boring most likely.

Can I touch/feel your avatar?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, my avatar particularly likes being tickled.

Do you have ear hair?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. 

Do you pick your nose?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, or else the boogers will collect and form a solid green noseplug and I won't be able to breathe.

If I was a loser, would you kick me down some more or lift me up and hold my hand?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I couldn't lift you up very high because I'm weak, but I would try. I think I could manage a couple of seconds before collapsing. I'd certainly hold your hand and give you many snuggles though!

Where do you keep your outside spare key?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't have one of those, but if I ever do I'll be sure to let you know. :b

Describe the smell of your underwear.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Smells like new fabric and eco-friendly washing powder.

Can I have the blueprints to your house?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, give me your address and I will mail them to you. :yes

Do you have your funeral planned out?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes it involves balaclavas and a ten gun salute...

Would you like a hang sangwich


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes I would love one

Can you stand on your head?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah in Australia maybe

Can I melt some cheese on your body?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if you are a hot woman.

How often do you step in dog poo?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Once every 7 years.


What colour underwear are you wearing right now?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Um...blue! 


Hold my minature pet frog for a second?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ew no! I'd rather eat it.


If you had a pet snail, what would you name it?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gary or bob 


Can you hold my hand?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

If you're willing to hold the hand of a 6 year older man.

You're too sexy for your shirt?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sexy, it hurts.

Do you do your little turn on the catwalk?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol sure

To sexy for new York or Japan??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Too sexy by far.

Too sexy for this song?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

My sexiness knows no limits

how do they get the figs into the fig-rolls


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

The figs are properly figulated within the doughy pastry (figulated is a word).

Do you enjoy manscaping?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No, but I do what must be done :wink

Do you ever go commando?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

When the mood strikes me, sure.

Have you been a good boy lately?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I'm a girl, but not, I've been naughty :wink

Can crop circles be square?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you must lol


Help me do a B&E latter on?


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Sure! I'll get the butter, you get the eggs. This cake is gonna be awesome!

Why couldn't you just put the bunny back in the box?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

It deserved it's freedom. I know it hurt you really bad, and I'm sorry, but you'll have to understand. 

What's the weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

The hind-leg of a salmon

If you had the capacity to actually curse someone, is there anybody you hate enough to actually do it?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Akili said:


> Sure! I'll get the butter, you get the eggs. This cake is gonna be awesome!
> 
> Lol it stands for breaking and entering but screw that idea your is way better! :clap
> I do hate something that I wouldn't mind cursing. *evil laughter*
> ...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It can be a dog if you wish.

Are you the great Cornholio?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I am the great Cornholio. I need TP for my bunghole. Nnnnnnicaragua.

Are you threatening me?!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes. Hand over the shineys!

What is your Zombie apocalypse weapon of choice?


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Shotgun or electric saw. What I don't like about electric saws is that I'd be required to be in close range, but no weapon is perfect, and it'd probably come in handy.

How do your feet smell?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

They don't. :b

How's your stool?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't remember :con they look about the same everyday. 

Do you get happy hearing on the news about all the crazy people in the world?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Crazy ? I dunno what u mean, but if it's about ppl with bigger problems than me, meaning starving to death or dying due to curable diseases in some african villages, yes, I feel a little better cause it makes my problems seem not that big.

Did u ever stared someone in the eyes to the point that u became annoying ? :b


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Not yet.

:shock:shock:shock:shock:shock:shock

...

Are you creeped out/annoyed yet?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a little creepy....


What color is your bed sheets??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

White


Would you sell me your hair if I offered a lot of money for it?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

It depends how much of it I would have to cut off o.o 


Can you hold my egg baby?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah sure.

Why don't you change at the window anymore?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I still do. 

Want to take a shower with me?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

if your in a bathing suit  


Can I tell you a secret??


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> if your in a bathing suit
> 
> Can I tell you a secret??


only if u post right after me

so....can u tell me that damn secret ? :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes.....O.O I love you.



Did I creep you out???


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope! 

If you had to pick between losing your genitals, one of your arms or one of your legs, which part would you pick to be removed?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Uh one of my arms duh! Lol 


Do you see me??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pfft, how would I know? You may need them to play the guitar/piano or something. :b

Nope, not yet! :twisted

What's underneath your bed?


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Pfft, how would I know? You may need them to play the guitar/piano or something. :b
> 
> Nope, not yet! :twisted
> 
> What's underneath your bed?


God only knows whats under there.. haha

What is the closest thing next to you, other than your computer


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so amazing I could play with one arm  and I would rather be able to walk thank you! Lol
My precious. 

What color socks are you wearing??


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

quietmusicman said:


> God only knows whats under there.. haha
> 
> What is the closest thing next to you, other than your computer


My iPod! 

Whats your deepest darkest secret??


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

....Ill pm it k. Shhh, don't tell anyone. 

Are you afraid of clowns?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay secrets! And yes a little bit lol


Where do you put your food??


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on the situation...
Did she really wear an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polkadot bikini?


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

oh gosh i did it again damn I post too slow giggles


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you put bread in the fridge it stays fresher longer... I leaned that from my mom


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes I did! Lol


Where are you right now?? *flash light to the face*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol, in my room at my parents' place. 

Where do you keep your stash of condoms?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't have any condoms
Do you like to smell your armpits.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Only when I can't remember if I put on deodorant. 

Who's the sexiest sesame street character?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

The count. 

Who is the sexiest muppet.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Miss Piggy, of course :0

How many fingers am I holding up? lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

11. 


What color is your underwear??


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

omg how did you know?? lol. What underwear? 

how much wood would peter piper pick to sell at the seashore?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow that was hard to read! Lol erm not much.. being a pipe player he would have wood-cutting tools or expertise. :b



Princess143 said:


> Did she really wear an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polkadot bikini?


:lol:lol For some reason I laughed so hard at this!

So...what do you do for fun?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

.....stuff.


Do you own a yeti??


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah he lives in my armpit

What do you think about feet?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pfthaha to much information guy. x) but I think you use them to walk.


What do you think about hands?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I find them sexy, especially after I name each finger after a certain porn star then go into my bathroom with a bottle of lotion to do .....anyways.

Whats your favorite brand of tissue paper?


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

All of them. What's not to love about tissue paper?


When was the last time you clipped your toe nails?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Uhhh idk like a couple of days ago? Lol



Can I give you a random hug??


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes please! 

When's the last time you threw-up?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I was probably very little when I did.

Have your every yelled for no reason?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep! Fun time


Can I borrow your car??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What car? :teeth

Describe your teeth?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dammit! um there white and I use them to eat? Lol


Can I borrow your bike??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

If I had a bike... No


You have vowels in your name?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

A couple of e's.

Will you take me to the zoo?


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Only if you help me smuggle out a couple sloths.

If I ask you no questions, will you tell me no lies?


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

no, nothing is a lie

how long is your tongue?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Unfortunately no measuring device is near :stu

Will you pay for a plane ticket to America for me that I'll probably never use and just end up selling Ebay for a couple dollars at best?


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

if i had the money yeah  :stu 
So Whats Inside ur closet?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just some dirty undies and a dead body or two. 

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

In my basement.


If you could be any insect which one would you be and why?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

a garden argiope, because they're pretty cool and they live in gardens.


why is your face blushing?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

because I feel shy or nervous

why you always looking at your classmates/ workmates?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Because I wish I could have as much fun as them. 



Do you still sleep with a Teddy bear??


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

yes he keep the pirates away they like to steal my gold hoop earrings and my rum when iam sleep ya know.




i burnt my thighs on a hot pretzel today  would you like to apply the healing cream for me?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

To the pretzel? Hell yeah! I'll make sure the pretzel gets the healing it needs.

Will you please throw a TV at me?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sure. :duck

Have you ever accidentally eaten a fly?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Not that I know of. :b

What's inside your drawers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My penis.

Who's your daddy?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

His name is Bob.

Do you think a pink shirt would look good on me?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

You say pink shirt and all I can think of is this. I'm so sorry.

Is it okay if I marry you for your money? After I do marry you I then realize that I love you and not your money. But then it turns out you're planning to kill me because you want my money. And then the rest of the story plays out in a fashion similar to that of Mr & Miss Smith, wherein it turns out we're both assassins and we are assigned to kill each other. I never wanted to marry you for your money I was an assassin all along and you never wanted to kill me for my money you just wanted to kill me. Then we buy a cat and everything okay and we live happily ever after. Does that sound fun to you?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't do that becuase I don't have any money.
but it sounds romantic

Can I reject you after you flirt with me, and then kiss you and weird you out, then stalk you ?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I would totally love that. I warn you though, I´m a bisexual about turn completely lesbian, so I wouldn´t mind it at all.


During sex, would you prefer your toes or fingers to be sucked?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fingers...Yuck, toes. :b

What's the secret ingredient?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Gun powder ofc.

Why are u listening to that kind of music ?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

B/c it's my drug. 


Why are you at my backdoor??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Open the door and you'll find out. :b

What's the most narrow space you've ever been in?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Between a rock and a hard place.


Do you have what it takes?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

DUH

The % of waxed skin on your body out of all body hair.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

wow, like 1% probably (only my lip and eyebrows). Anything else would be a lot and painful. 

Is he climbing in your windows, snatching yo people up and...??


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, damn fool. Gonna put some serious hurt on him.

If Allen Iverson was The Answer, what was The Question?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Which player would you ask to play a match with you?

What would your reaction/question be if your friends want to match you on a date with someone?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know, but if I wanted to go there I would build a make-shift raft as seen on the movie castaway, and equip it with an inflatable ball with facial annotations to keep me company, I would then dust off my world map sailing charter and proceed to point ambitiously to the wrong direction...

THATTSSS SOME NICE HAIIRRRRR YOU'VVEEE GOT THERREEEE.....CAN I SMELLL ITT?
(creeper voice)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

O_O......hmm I'm going to play it safe and say no on that one. 


Have you ever been stalked by a person before??


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No.


Do you have any funky socks.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes.Yes I do have some funky socks 


I like the outfit your wearing  Where did you get it??


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walmart


Do you like the smell of fish?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Eww nooo

Any unusual food combinations you like?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Deviled ham and sweet pickles


What kind of snake is that behind you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ahhhh spider! Oh, the snake is just a small garden snake.

On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the least and 10 highest, how bad do you want to rip your own hair out?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1? 

Describe your armpit?


----------



## JAW (Feb 4, 2012)

Soft, some hair, nice to smell.

How many pairs of underwear do you wear at once?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

One of course.

May I comb your mustache?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No you may not 

Can I knock on your door and raid your fridge?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

sure, but tell me the time so I can go buy some cakes first to put in the fringe ~~

What will you do if someone you don't know is crying at your side?


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

Turn my head the other way and pretend it is not happening.

Do you like eggplant?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah!

What would you do if some curvaceous half-naked beauty knocked on your door?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I would rape her for sure.

What is under your fingernails?


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

My fingers . And also a little bit of dirt i'm sure

Smell my finger? Please??


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay.

Is it alright if we sleep in the bathroom tonight?


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure,only if i can get the right side of the bath.

What's up with you and all that farting?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Shrimp salad didn't agree with me.


Do you own a sex toy?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. (Not really, maybe).

Have you ever had an enema?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not really, laxative yes.

Will you be ready for the zombiepocalypse of 2012?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

yep, armed to the teeth.

Do you yawn in your sleep?


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have no clue,I'm never awake to find out

do like to dance in a bathrobe while eating peanut butter from the jar?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

now there's an idea... I'll try it next time I'm home alone

Do you currently smell?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably one, it's jam-packed with stuff

Who is the person you currently want to kill more than anyone else?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

How many hairs are on your head?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

26,543

What's your favorite time to use the bathroom?


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

right after a good cup o' joe morning time

Could you beat the crap out of a zombie?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Braaaaaains...

What's underneath you?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

A couch

Have you ever kissed someone of the same sex?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fortunately, no. :b

How much sugar do you want in your tea?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

None, I don't like tea 

Tpbm sleeps with their socks on


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm getting my threads mixed up lol

Do u sleep with your socks on


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Haha. :b

Nope! That's very rare for me...They'd have to be very clean socks and it'd have to be freezing cold.

Let me borrow your hand for a second?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

For what? xD

Can I eat all the food at your house? D;


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

To hit myself over the head...?  

You can, but you may not!

What's that bottle behind you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A bottle to smash over people's heads? Hm...

On a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being highest 10 being lowest, how much do you want to gorge on chocolate and pizza?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

2.

Would you send me some of your nail clippings please?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Sure, just gimme your address and i send them to you.

If you should marry someone from SAS who would it be?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't really know many here, yet. So I guess I'll just go polygamist and say everyone. Mormon orgy...Morgy! [Except for minors] Sorry, young lady, wouldn't be _that_ kind of Mormon polygamy.

Uh... Are you ticklish? (Can't tell if funny or creepy, coming from that joke I just stated above.)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Very  lol

Are you afraid of the number 3??  -starts acting like a crazy lady... To kinda make it creepy lol-


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Not really lol 


Can you hold my hand?? 0.o


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure thing *removes hand from Al Bundy position*

I'm scared...hold me? :afr


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

sorry bro

^ hold him?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG E.T dude I thought you went home!?! *holds*


Can youuuuu clip my nails??


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Do it yourself.

Clip *my* nails?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

They're not thatttt repulsive ;p and sure if you pay me and I can wear gloves.



Scratch my back???


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, okay










Lick my foot?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

-_- no. 


Eat the food Tina!!?


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

You must think I'm a joke. I ain't gonna be part of this system, man


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol it's from the movie napoleon dynamite x)


Quick Please can I hide in your house!?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.

Have you ever seen Uranus?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

No it's to far away 


Can I have a ride home??


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure. Might take me a while to get there though. :blank

Ever had a pimple on your butt?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't regularly look at my butt. It's possible that I have had one unknowingly.

Which freckle is your favorite?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

The freckle on my shoulder 

Are these your feety pajamas?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes! *grabs adult onesie*

At what age did you learn to bathe yourself?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm supposed to know that by now?? 

Do you still play with toys in the bath tub?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

What can I call a toy? Nevermind. *ahem* No.

Are you a sloppy eater?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> What can I call a toy? Nevermind. *ahem* No.
> 
> Are you a sloppy eater?


XD LMAO!!!!!!!!!! epic :,)

I'm only a sloppy eater when it's a full moon out and I turn into a were-pig, raiding trash cans everywhere ewe.

Can I have a piggy back ride???


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Dannie said:


> XD LMAO!!!!!!!!!! epic :,)
> 
> I'm only a sloppy eater when it's a full moon out and I turn into a were-pig, raiding trash cans everywhere ewe.
> 
> Can I have a piggy back ride???





Dannie said:


> XD LMAO!!!!!!!!!! epic :,)
> 
> I'm only a sloppy eater when it's a full moon out and I turn into a were-pig, raiding trash cans everywhere ewe.
> 
> Can I have a piggy back ride???


No . . . but you can ride in my windowless van [muahhh ah ah!]

A friend actually asked me this. She and I were arguing about the difference between a guy and a girl:

Do you take a bath or shower everyday? (wtf?)


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Nope only once a month , I am afraid of the troll thats in my tub.*
*Do you like the monster under your bed???*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Theres a monster under my bed??? 

Can you check my room at night for monsters?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Im sorry but they just moved there from underneath my bed 

Can I have some cake?!??!


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Dannie said:


> Im sorry but they just moved there from underneath my bed
> 
> Can I have some cake?!??!


Oh honey . . . you really need to watch your weight. Just a small, teeny, bitty slice, okay? [kidding]

Opened an account at Chase Bank some time ago. Personal Banker there asked me this:

Do you have a girlfriend? Wait what?!
(If you're a girl, change it to: do you have a boyfriend)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes  been together for almost 2 and a half years 

Are you wearing socks?


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Dannie said:


> Yes  been together for almost 2 and a half years
> 
> Are you wearing socks?


Yes, but not on my feet.

What color is your armpit hair?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh purple  I like to braid it!

What are you wearing??? Lol


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Dannie said:


> Oh purple  I like to braid it!
> 
> What are you wearing??? Lol


Socks

What is your opinion on salamanders?


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

Im wearing my silly pajama with bears on it and also a purple hoodie. 

What would you do right now that is considered illegal?


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol too late


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

Salamanders are awesome <3


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

To your question, I would run around the neighborhood screaming and firing a gun up in the air. Also... Im going to open everybody's mail!!!! Federal offenses are the perfect crime!!!!! xD

How many super powers do you have?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1, X-ray vision. I can see through clothing, though I have no real need to.

If you had to wear coke-bottle glasses to see into the future, would you?


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

No,because the future scares me. I prefer not know it.

Have you ever or do you have a certain preference for evil rather than good?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

When it comes to certain things, I suppose I could say yes 

Did you just wake up?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Im about to sleep actually.

is their an exception to the rule their is an exception to every rule?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I do not know.

Did you know the 'their' you used was wrong and was in the possessive form as in ' that is _their_ car'?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, I noticed that. Creep.

Can I lick your hair?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Good hell, NO!

What's that smell?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I need a shower...:teeth

What's that on your nose?


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

A burn from smelling you. Go take a shower. 

Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Because you need a shower too.

Who are you?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm the sun and the moon.

Wanna share a hamburger?


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm good, thanks though!

Does this look contagious to you?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Ewww, yes, get that AWAY from me!

What's wrong with you?


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know - the tests came back negative.

Is that supposed to hang down like that?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, it's normal. But you could be too hot, though. Try wearing shorts more, it is spring.

Is that your happy trail or is that a major case of belly button lint?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Want to pet it?

Let's watch tv all day tomorrow together?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I could, but I need to study. Though, I'll probably procrastinate a lot. 

Shower with me?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry, my boyfriend would murder me. Unless its in swim suits? :b

Can you please rub my back? It hurts from sitting at this computer too much.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Only if you rub my feet. 

When did you last scratch your butt?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I reckon it was last week.
When did you last view porn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday

Have you ever had sexual thoughts about a teacher?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Uh, yeah! ;P

If zombies were taking over, would you help me or save yourself?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends if you've already been infected or not, but strength in numbers!

Will you grate this cheese for me while I watch you?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure.

Let's be best friends forever?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, we have to get matching purses though and carry small dogs in them.

Would you sleep with a hairy beast for a thousand dollars?


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Sure, we have to get matching purses though and carry small dogs in them.
> 
> Would you sleep with a hairy beast for a thousand dollars?


sick, what kind of a question is that? Of course I would!

I know we don't know each other, but will you marry me?


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

sure who wouldnt wanna marry a complete proabably older stranger!
Why do we press the start button to turn off the computer?


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

I press the power button.

Can I clip your toe nails?


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

nikki1995 said:


> sure who wouldnt wanna marry a complete proabably older stranger!


I know! Call me when you're 18! *creeps away*



No Real Help said:


> Can I clip your toe nails?


no, I don't want to add to your toenail collection.

Can you scratch this itch please? I can't reach it!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

no, I'd rather not 

Have you ever had a sexual relationship with your parents? lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell NOOOOOOOOO!!! :no

Does this smell funny to you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, I'd eat it!

If you had an identical clone of yourself, would you have sex with it?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No.

Want to come over. I'm bored. Let's do coloring books together then you can help me do my laundry.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Why is my floor always dirty?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Edit: oops, wrong question. 
Maybe cuz you never clean them fast enough. 

Would you eat this spoonful of mayo and vegemite for 10 bucks?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ummm no I don't like mayo.

Will you bury me?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Under what grounds? *ba dum tscha* ah haha.. :/

Can you please humor me?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Edit: Woops. I'll try!... I failed!

Lick my wounds?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Your puppy perhaps.. Wait, aren't you married?

Marry Kim K. for 1 million dollars?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sure, as long as I get to divorce her shortly afterwards. 

Change my diaper?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If I were a boy, totally. But since I'm a girl, it'd be weird.

How is babby formed, please show diagrams.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

8==D ~~ >-|-o
Sorry, it's the best I could do.

Have you ever eaten something that was in the trash?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe.

(excellent diagram btw)

Do you like to lick your own body?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> 8==D ~~ >-|-o
> Sorry, it's the best I could do.
> 
> Have you ever eaten something that was in the trash?


nice :lol

I have. Something that was already in the trash? No, but I once dropped a burrito in one and took it out because I paid 3 bucks for it.

Have you ever taken a poop that wasn't normally colored?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Not that I can remember

Ever been proud of a proper smelly fart?


----------



## pua (Mar 29, 2012)

Since im a guy i have been proud of a few smelly farts haha,
whats the weirdest song u listen too?


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

the cheese song.

would you lick my foot?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ack, not into feet! Apologies..

Can I lick your face? (haha, very creepy)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


Most embarassing place you've farted?


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

in my class in 3rd grade 

do you like having your tummy tickled?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No
Do you like your big toe sucked ?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

No. That sounds unpleasing..

Would you let me cook you until you're golden brown?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if you marinate me in a mixture of onions and garlic first. Oh, and I want to be breaded. So you could use some eggs, flour and breadcrumbs too. Maybe throw some pepper in there. Enjoy.

Let me suck your blood?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Please do. I have a thing for vampires haha


Could you be the fallen angel to save me from falling down?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Ummmm.... Yes? 

Have you ever eaten cat food?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Negative.

Have you tried to light one of your farts on fire?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

No but i've thought about it

Have you ever felt attracted to a friend's mum or dad?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

Do you like being poked in the ear with a sharp stick? oke


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I like to hear. :b

Be my human toilet?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

No wayy...
have you flush :flush my toilet after you used it?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, just for you.

Would you like to create a cult with me?


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

(0_____0") Yes!!!

------------------

Do you have ANY ice cream in your freezer?!!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I dont think so :cry

Do you want to see what's in my freezer?


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

SURE!!! (0_____0")

--------

Can I PLEASE have your house pet?!? PLEASE?!?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have one anymore, so yeah, you can have it. Here ya go...


Can I kiss you on the lips?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Uh, sure...maybe?

When was the last time you left the house without wearing underwear?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never
when was the last time you farted ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was tootin' like a windbag this morning for some reason. :blank

Do you have wild rabbits in your yard?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes
Do you grow your own weed ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooooo

Do you have chickens?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No chickens.
Do you clean your toilet ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah. Probably not as often as I should though. :um

Did you ever find Waldo?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, where is he ?
Do you put manure on your garden ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. The neighbors do though.

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought so, but later I found out it was a flying saucer.
Do you floss your teeth ?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

When I feel like it xD
Can I has a Popsicle?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure! *hands popsicle* 

Hugggg meeeee? O___o


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yesh of course! 

Do you clean your ears?


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

no,don't need to.

can i visit you ?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry but I'm going to say no :b

Whoops dropped my tampon out of my bag can you hand it to me??? O__o


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, so that's what women call it now...a bag? :con

Have you ever tried wearing your pants backwards?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

huh said:


> Oh, so that's what women call it now...a bag? :con


No I'm just different than other women ;p


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

huh said:


> Have you ever tried wearing your pants backwards?


Yes.

Where in the world is Carmen Electra?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In my bed.
Would you cut my toe nails ?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if you pay me enough.

Kiss me, handsome?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Stole my line -_- and my hat. My lovely green hat. Wanna sing a System of a Down duet with me in Karaoke?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if the song's Chop Suey!

Do you pee in the water when you go swimming?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely not. 
How many times a day do you use the toilet ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Too many

If you were alone on an island, and starving half to death, which would you eat first:
A large bug, or your own snot?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neither
If you were a cleaner and you had to clean public toilets,and were given a choice, would you clean female toilets or male toilets


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Female. I'd have to have all kinds of shots after leaving the mens room.

Who would you want as a big sister, Lindsay Lohan, or Britney Spears?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Britney Spears
Who would you prefer as your cousin Megan Fox or Amanda Seyfried ?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

big blue...

who would you rather have gay sex with.. justin beiber or tim allen?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neither
If you were starving hungry, would you eat mouldy bread or rotting meat ?


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Both no doubt. They're both going to make me sick anyway

If you were neck deep in pool full of piss and someone came over and was about to dump a bucket full of crap over top of you, what do you do? Do you stand there and take the crap, or do you submerge entirely under the piss?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

What was your new year's resolution?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Live healthier.. (oops already forgot some of my long list new years resolutions)
what is your hobbies?


----------



## Oneire (Apr 18, 2012)

Reading technical manuals. :idea

Do you consider boogers a nutritional replacement for sugary snacks?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

no. 

DO YOU OWN RUBBER UNDERWEAR??


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If only. 

Do you have a latex fetish?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm allergic... haha, no not really.

Do you have a foot fetish?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No. The complete opposite, in fact.

Do you still suck your thumb?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

No

Have you ever praised somebody like a shoe?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I only praise his noodliness, The Flying Spaghetti Monster

What time is it?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

my time

WHat side do you sleep on?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Whichever side's closer to the wall. In my apartment that's on the left, but back at my parent's place it's on the right.

What's the safeword?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Rosebud

Take me to the candy shop, plz?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Only if you get the lollipop

How's your day?


----------



## Spare Change (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty fine. Thanks for asking.

Is it ok if I touch your ear?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure you can

May i give you a hug?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't mind me cupping your genitals.

Have you ever tasted your own semen/vaginal fluids?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yikes, let's not discuss this at the dinner table!

Speaking of which, what did you have for dinner today?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

A hamburger.

Would you shave my legs for me? Theyre getting prickly. :troll


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd revel in the experience

Have you ever stalked/followed someone out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Never, but I do have someone that I'm curious about..
What is your voice sounded like?


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Smooth, velvety butter. 

What movie rating would you give your life this past week?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. There's a movie in there somewhere, just not a very good one. :b

What's your mother like?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

in pain and a pain

Would you go out with someone without knowing their name first?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on the reason I don't know their name, and on how sexy they are.

Would you let me date your mother?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't own my mother, she can do whatever she likes.

How often do you consider your own mortality?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Not often at all. I dont worry about it much.

If I showed up at your house and requested a pair of your dirty underwear, would you give it to me?


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Only if you paid me first! :b

Have you ever wondered what it would be like to... KILL A MAN? :O


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Probably more than most. I've thought about how the lingering guilt would slowly destroy me and eventually lead to my own death.

Would you rape you father to save your mothers life?

too far? lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Too far. :rofl I'm trying to imagine a situation in which that would apply. :b

Clean my toilet for me?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

erm no thx

Does your keyboard have really old crumbs in it?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

It might. I try not to eat over my computer though.

What do you like that nobody else around you likes?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I like da *****es homes. Do ya like speaking jamacian man? Jamacian me crazy! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH! (Insert howard Dean impression here)


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^^^^ That clown with the Kiss Me hat is a weirdo.

Will you Kiss me <3?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell, no.

What is the frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1054 kz
Would you kiss a toad ?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If it were a psychedelic toad, yes.

Do you have any warts?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No way hose.
would you eat a pigs brain ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Do you pee in the shower?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have done but only once.
Would you take a crap behind a tree ?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Only if it was absolutely necessary.

Do you smell your armpits if you think no ones looking?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes
Do you pick your nose ?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Only with tissue wrapped around my finger

When was the last time you vomited?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Not very often, 2 years ago maybe. My cat vomited on my bed like half an hour ago, if that counts.

Do you ever sun bathe, nude?


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

I did once on top of my building. Was found by a couple of friends. 

Do you take covert pics of strangers with your phone?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope.

What's under your bed?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nothing at all.
whats in your closet ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Depends on the closet. Bedroom? Books. Lots of'em. And a suit, some button ups and a box of high school graduation stuff (diploma).

What's in your trunk?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shopping bags and a milk crate
Do you have a cellar, if yes what's down their ?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I do not.

Were you breast fed? Haha!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No
Do you like big men ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

:sus ...no. So I guess I like'em small. :lol

Do you bet money on the cock fights you go to?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

naaah...

I know u have got crush on EVo??isnt it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's cute but no
would you drink your own urine ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

If I was thirsty and anyone with me was out of urine, then yes, I'd then drink my own. 

Do you have an abundance of bleach in your garage?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bleach in the Laundry yes, bleach in garage no.
Are you anal ?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

No,

Would you like to get drunk with me and tell bad jokes all night?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure.

Can I crash on your couch?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure,

Anyone want to give me 5 Billion Dollars?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why not, after all its only money.
Would you run round your neighbour hood in your panties ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cant. Im Not a girl...yet

Have you ever heard a word that made absolutely no sense to you, but everyone else understood it?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Cant. Im Not a girl...yet
> 
> Have you ever heard a word that made absolutely no sense to you, but everyone else understood it?


no

do you like to s--t in your hands and clap?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I love the sensation of warm, delicate excrement between clasped hands, especially if isn't my own. I think exploring the produce of ones friends' bowels strengthens bonds. 

Have you ever masturbated in a public place?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep. Stall in a men's bathroom. When nature calls you gotta answer 

What was your most embarrassing fart you've had?


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I once farted into a Bunsen burner with a leaking propane tank suspended above it. KIlled 3 people that day, boy was my face red. 

Have you ever been aroused at the sight/sound of a sibling/parent having sex?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, can't say that I have or ever will be.. And I hope to never hear it as well. 

Has someone or something tickled your funny bone lately?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The three wolf moon reviews. I could not stop laughing. :teeth

What body part do you wash in the shower first?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Penis and scrotum [Yes, I'm serious :um ]

Have you ever had BO so bad you could smell yourself?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. it would be highly embarrassing to admit, so no comment. 

Have you ever drunk dialed someone and professed your love to them?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont drink soo nope 


Have you ever farted just because you like the smell of it?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes. Yes I have!

Have you accidentally sharted in class before?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't know what that is Kermit 

Hey there...... wanna get a hotel room with me ?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah sure ..why not..lets hang out and party =P 

Can I come over to your place??


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You don't want to, believe me.

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

panties.

Spongebob or Cookie Monster?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Spongebob

Krabby Patty, or Crappy Patties?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

crappy patties. nomnomnom

Could I bother you to take a look at an unusually colored abnormal growth on my lower back?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No find some one else to bother.

Have you ever walked face first into a wall in the morning?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, just let me get my, uh, Hazmat thingy first.
edit: Oops.. Answer, no I haven't.

Listen to Lady Gaga and Madonna for 10 hours for 100 bucks?


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

^ no thanks

given the opportunity to eat human flesh, would you do it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pass on that
Could you drink your own urine ?


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Never! Rather die thirsty...
What if you are an alien and that you are not aware of it ?


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Or what if humans are simply fodder to the earth.

*Hello,* is it me you're looking for?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i've been looking for you all me life.

Would you mind holding this for me?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I've already got my hands full.

Would you rather have sex with a zombie or a mummy?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

your mommy.

What do you find at the end of everything?

("g" rettel eht)


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Zombies

Do you ever pick the lint from your belly button?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Do you have any trees outside your window suitable for hiding in?


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Only if they have ice cream on them 

Have you met any famous people?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Depends on what you mean by famous.

Have you ever been chased by a dog?


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

yes it scarred me for life

can i have your home address?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Can I have all of your belongings?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You wouldn't want them... trust me.

Do you still pick your nose?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> No.
> 
> Do you have any trees outside your window suitable for hiding in?


Win. :clap


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Is anyone going to be at your house between 2 and 3 PM tomorrow?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I will be. 

May I have this dance, stranger?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Yes, I will be.
> 
> May I have this dance, stranger?


Yes.

Do you like to get freaky?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Freaky? No, not really. Frisky maybe. 

Would you like to be frisked by a purple dinosaur?


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

No.

Have you ever made out in the forest?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No
Do you find Sarah Palin attractive ?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very..jk
do you know a guy named Moe with a wart on his nose? If so punch him


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I know Joe. He's got hemorrhoids, but I don't know Moe.

Wanna see Joe's "afflictions"?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

No.

Have you ever messed with Major Tom?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No cause Major Tom is a junkie
Would you ask Satan for a loan ?


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, to find out what he looks like.

Blue pill or red pill?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

red pill thankyou
Would you keep God waiting ?


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes since I wouldn't believe anybody was waiting for me in the first place.

How many shrubberies do you own?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No.

Do you keep a key under the matt?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No
Would you like to try my pie ?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

No.

Do you want to lick my armpit?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, and then some!

What is the circumference of your ariolas?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

O Miss Daisy you have me blushing.. it's passed midnight here and i dont have a ruler handy u randy mamma, can i just say big? lol (Just thought, hey i may have the wrong word here, and i'm blushing once again doh!)

Do you have six fingers?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh it so good see you Kaaryn  Yes i have 8, and i have six toes on my left foot. lol!

Do you have a hairy back?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

thanx, nice to hear from u 2 

as for the hairy back, i had laser treatment thank goodness, all good now hehe

do you like your own smells?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Yes slightly hairy... not like a werewolf though more like a balding cat

Would you wanna keep me as a pet?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sure sounds like fun.. (feel free to answer my question that was skipped )

Have you ever worn underwear over your jeans/pants in public?


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

eh sorry i didn't refresh the page like i usually do before i post... um yes to the smells I guess (never really smelled myself intentionally) before, No to the underwear... 

Would you commit murder for money?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

no way, hozay (sorry for the spelling)

would you sell yourself for sex?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not for sex, but maybe sexual dominance.

You would travel several hundred miles just to see some historic or world record thing.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes..

would you like to hang out in a dark room full of random men? (lol)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Naah

do you own a unicorn?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

aah we answered above question at same time..
have to think about that last one..
Think i'll say no.

Do you own a unicorn?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, but he ran away, probably toward a rainbow. 

Does your hair resemble a poodle or a shetland sheep dog?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hair? HAIR! MY HAIR?!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Did you get that as a bold joke?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

N...no....? 

Just kidding. Took me a second. LOL some of us aren't the brightest bulb in the closet :blush

Do you scratch your bum in public?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, not in public. In private. ok, neither.

If you could have sex with a person of any nationality, which would it be?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Any nationality? Well, I'd be a fool to not choose Tuvalu. The nation of sex.

If you could nuke any country and claim that land as yours once everyone is dead, what country would you choose?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Antartica.

If you could lay claim to any planet in our solar system, it would be?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Best answer would be earth. The place has sooo much potential for life. I just have to rid of the exploitation of animals and ecosystems by humans.

What is your secret ingredient?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lard. Mmm....

If your ripped jeans, skin were showing, would you call me maybe?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sure lol??? Im guessing thats some song lyrics or something?

have you ever dropped something in the toilet and had to dig in to fetch it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes only once

Do you wear a thong ?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

nope, I wear granny panties, I'm much more comfortable in cotton. 
The time i come from thongs were whats called flip-flops now, so I assume your talking underwear. 

Do you have brain smarts, street smarts, or just a smart***?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

true

Do you have wet dreams ?


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Do you have wet dreams ?
No. I can't remember the last time i had one. I only make nightmares these days..
Can you love me?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

uh..sure

have you ever burped and farted at the same time?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Do you lock your windows at night?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

my doors yes. My windows don't open in my house.

Why am I so bored?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

because your lifes plan was for you to be bored at that specific moment in your life.

Do you want to go on a date with me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

Do you like hairy men ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hairy? Um. uh... :afr

Do you ever lick your fingers after eating something?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sometimes

Do you think you look buff in the nude ?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

lol no

do you fart on your hand and then sniff it? :shock


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ewww No

do you perv at the opposite sex ?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep

Ever shared a shower with someone else?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, but it's on my bucket list. Eventually, hopefully..

Is that dandruff on your shirt or just some snowflakes mid-summer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't talk to me about dandruff.

Does it burn when you urinate ?


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Nope. I drink lot of water everyday. Would you eat a snake?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If it was cooked and safe to eat, I would try it

Would you eat a stink bug ?


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

jesica24 said:


> Nope. I drink lot of water everyday. Would you eat a snake?


Yes. I would prefer to be the one doing the eating.

Would you let me hypnotize you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You couldn't if you tried

Would you eat a stink bug ?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

No

Have you ever thought of a friend who's the opposite sex to you in a sexual way?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes.
If you were starving, had nothing of interest in the fridge, and were flat broke, what would you conjure up to eat?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd probably take the train home to visit my family and profit off of that.  I could starve for a few days, though.

What do you do when a sexy prostitute offers you free sex?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

this:









What do you think of that picture?


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Cant see the picture but judging by the previous question.. Lo freaking L

Have you ever bent down and bitten your own toenails?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

no.

building's on fire who do you save, a sibling or 6 complete strangers?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know If I live in that building I might have to save my computer instead.

Some one breaks into your house what do you do?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Get naked and act freaky with them just to scare them away.

BB Gun, or Colt 45 bubble blower?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Kill 'em with bubbles.

If you had a shrimp company, what would you name it?


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Pimpin Shrimp

Do you cry during movies?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes

do you eat chips everyday


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

No. 

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

True, I am him.

Are you a witch ?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah.

Have you ever had sexual thoughts of animals?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No ewwwwwww

Have you thought you might be crazy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, plenty.

Have you ever spied on your neighbors then said to yourself "That one looks nice"?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope. I'm not a nosey person


How high must the $ number be before you reach a point where you'd literally do any and everything for said amount?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ooooooh, enough to make me an Octillionaire.

Would you rather know everything there is to know in this world, or enjoy life not knowing.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I would want to know everything!

Do you like playing with your phone while you poop?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No. My phone isn't fun enough for that; it's a piece of crap.

If you could be any other life form, what would you be?


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Tentative said:


> No. My phone isn't fun enough for that; it's a piece of crap.
> 
> If you could be any other life form, what would you be?


(oooh a pun!!!)

A cat - they have the easy life!!!

Have you ever had a someone pee on you?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

^Haha, actually there was no pun intended. I didn't even read it like that until you mentioned it. :b

No, no one has peed on me. YET. :um

What's inside your garbage can right now?


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Nothing. Emptied it before I left for work.

What will you be dreaming of tonight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sleep

Are you scared of the bogey man


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

No way, brah. The Bogey man and I are OGs from back in the day, yo.

Would you object to me caressing your neck with my nose?


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

I think my gf may disapprove. Lol

Would you wear the opposite gender's underwear (and nothing else) in public if your life depended on it?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes

Can I touch you're hair?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure

would you hold the hand of a terminally ill person.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It would depend on who it was

What's your address and during what times are you usually asleep?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5 liar crescent Knowheresville, I never sleep

Who really grosses you out


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Lollipop Avenue and I don't sleep ever. 

@ big blue, Disney channel actors
Are you naked right now?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No, I am wearing my special sock.

Would you like to see my special sock?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can I really ?

Who really grosses you out
__________________


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

You do..jk lol. 
Barnie the dinosaur

Do you still watch children tv shows?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Only Rainbow.... up above the streets and houses RAINBOOOWS CLIMBING HIGH da da da da da ada da da ad ad ad ad ad da da dadadadada dad ada THERES A WHOLE WORLD LIKE A RAINBOW

anyhoo moving on...

Would you like to smell my finger?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Do you keep your spare keys under the mat?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No, burglars wouldn't find them if they were under the mat.

Have you ever eaten a spider?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

No but I think I'll try one. 

If a bear and a shark had a fight, who would win?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The shark with laser beams.

how many cm long is the big toe on your right foot?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

idk... ummmm

does your belly button have an odd smell?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

About 6 cm long. 

*edit* @ Ventura, I don't know I can't stretch my neck that far. 
Do you have a third nipple?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ventura:* Is it weird if it smells like peach cobbler? :stu

*DontDoSadness:* Nope, but I do have 2 butts.

Would you mind feathering my arm pit hair for me?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lmao, huh! I think that is a good sign :tiptoe 

I'll feather your air pit hair with my parakeets feathers.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure do

Can you smell my feet


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

From here, they don't smell.

Do you like ice cream cones that are offered to Lt. Dan?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know who Lt. Dan is

Can you see into your own soul


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope.

How long are your legs in mm


----------



## dcgal (Jun 29, 2012)

Long enough to reach the floor! 
What would be on the world's greatest sundae?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Caramel, fudge, gold shavings, 10 cherries and whipped cream.

Would you eat said caramel fudge gold shavings sundae?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would slurp it up in no time, probably get a brainfreeze too lol

wheres your exact address?? Tell me now!!!(I promise I wont rob you)


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

the street corner - the kitchen appliance box on the right.

What is the average air speed velocity of a laden swallow?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

670 million miles per hour. 

Was that you streaking through my living room? :shock


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Guilty :tiptoe

Would you like to pet my poodle?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes I love doggies!!

Have you ever been chased by a dog?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think so *knocks on wood three times*

Would you like to see my third nipple?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah I would lol :wink

Would you marry me? Seriously, I'm not joking........


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Can you empty the litter box for me?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Anytime.

How many stuffed animals do you have ?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

*goes and counts* 4!

What did you last eat?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

a big tasty burrito :d

can you stick your tongue out and talk at the same time? :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Nope. 

Can you put your legs behind your head?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Not anymore 

Can you do a split?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

How many windows does your house have?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

16

Do you collect lint from your belly button ?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

no, my belly button is lint-free

are you a happy fapper?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Nahh men I schlick happily

Have you ever stepped on a bloody tampon in a dark public restroom?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Thankfully, no.

Do you have nice toes?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

One is bruised.

Would you eat wax if it tasted nice?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, I think I would. If it wasnt toxic.

When was the last time you were naked in front of someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

November last year

Do you get mega amounts of ear wax ?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Enough to make a candle lol

does your belly button smell funny?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

No, it probably smells great since I just took a shower.

Which is the easiest part of your house to break into?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The kitchen.

Where do you keep your most valuable possessions?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In my vault in the cellar

when was the last time you watched porn ?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Inside my hair.
*edit* @ BigBlue, never 
Can I borrow your toothbrush?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

Can I borrow some money


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

I can borrow some of your organs?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Sure :lol

Where did you hide the body?


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

In the white house. 

Are you attracted to shirtless aliens?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes










(almost shirtless lol)

Could you give me a massage?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i was in a hurry, hope you don't mind... next time i will go slower.

Would you like to see my furniture?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why would I want to see your boring couch collection? :blank

Want to see my collection of shirtless Mr. Rogers photos?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Hell yeah. 

Want to get a whiff of Pam Anderson's used tampon?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

No, ewwwww.

Stick ur finger in ur butt when jacking off for a better orgasm (never tried this but heard of it. Touching ur prostate or something I think)


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

hell no. haha

Would you rather be blind or deaf and mute?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Deaf

Can I show you my bedroom


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> Deaf
> 
> Can I show you my bedroom


Sure. We gonna trade Pokemon cards?

Will you caress my face.?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pass

can I pinch your arms


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pass.

Want to put on Morphsuits and run around the mall together?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes!

Can I give you a haircut?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

definitely actually I really need one my hairs getting too long!

can you gimme a hug?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

:squeeze

Don't you just hate captcha codes?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess.

Want to cuddle up and watch a movie?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pass

can you cut my toe nails


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure but I might stab you since I'm poorly coordinated.

Can you tell me a bedtime story?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Goldilocks and the three bears

Can you tuck me in ?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, sweetie. There you go. Now, if there is anything you need, you know where to find mommy. Goodnight, my little angel. :kiss

Would you eat someone's feces for 5 million dollars?


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

sssssssssssss


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes you cheated and I'mma answer one of your questions.
Yes, I'm greedy. I'm greedy about women. I want them all but that's not possible.

Do you love obese kissing vampire bats?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

No, I've never met one.

Would you like to braid my afro?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, I'd try to but I'd give you a bunch of corn rows in the process. :teeth

Are you from Tennessee?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, southern hemisphere

Are you a Yankee doodle dandy ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uhhh sure

Will you write a poem about death for me?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Death kills, as the clock's hands turn
Heaven's light shines, as the fiery hell burns
A baby is born, an old man fades away
No need to worry, the mystery of life is at play

Sing me a song?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Will you massage my feet ?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Uh, that would be a no.


Are the hairs sticking out of your nose clean?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't have any.

What's the creepiest thing you've ever said to someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not cheap I always shower people with compliments

Do you shave your legs


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Honest answer... no.

(now you know my deep dark secret :blush)

How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As much wood. As a woodchuck would,. if a woodchuck. could chuck wood.

Do you live alone ?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope.

Do you have an awesome neckbeard?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

yea I kinda do

Do you pick your nose?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I just did..lol

Do you like to smell your armpits?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

only if it's necessary to check odor levels.

What is your secret pen name?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maxwell Smart, but don't tell anyone.

How many times do you wear your underpants before you wash them ?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

just the once

do you have any super powers?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, I'm psychic and telepathic.

Can I give you a hug?


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes sure.

Would you like a victory armpit rub?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

I can I store some unspecified things In your attic?


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

SURE THING

I want to show you something is that ok


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fire away

Can you clean my toilet


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

crome said:


> Death kills, as the clock's hands turn
> Heaven's light shines, as the fiery hell burns
> A baby is born, an old man fades away
> No need to worry, the mystery of life is at play
> ...


ohh, nice :yes

No I will not clean your toilet

When did you last shave?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Last Friday. 

When did you last wash your hair?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometime around the start of June

Can you clean the floors?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely!

Can I barrow 10 bucks?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Can I borrow your identity?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure why not

can you trim my bush


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it depends what bush you're talking about man  but just to be safe no.

Can I lick your face!??? ^_^


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ack, icky! But yeah.. why not. 

Can I lick _your_ face? lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmmm.....did you brush your teeth????? if yes sure! >_< 


Can you shave my pits??


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, only if you have a reaally hard time reaching them. I guess.

So we're a royal couple, which one are you?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

The queen it's less work. ^_^



Can I have a piece of your hair for my voodoo doll :sus


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Sure!

Do you moonlight as an assassin?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah, I'm too lazy, but I could be a ninja.

Could you be a ninja assistant and quietly get me a soda? plz?


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh yes, I am a skilled ninja. *pops up beside you and gives you a coke

Is your refrigerator running?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep, I just chased it down and got something to eat. 

Have you ever skinny dipped in the rain?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Sure have.

Do you check out your naked booty in the mirror?


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

i sure do 
i fantasize about performing cannibalism on my booty btw

will u still love me even if u find out Im sitting in that car parked across the street from you?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! I don't even love you now.

Do you still stink after you've taken a bath?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Firstly I shower secondly I smell divine

Do you trim your bush


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i shave my pubes, yes.

do you use some form of shaving cream when shaving?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep occasionally 

Can I smell your hair??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

For $5

Can I burrow a shovel?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not paying to smell your hair :b but sure *hands shovel*


Do you mind if I sleep on your roof???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok but don't pull any shingles off.

Do you have any bags of fertilizer in the garage?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not getting how this is creepy x) but yeah 



Are you burying a body by any chance???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Something like that

Don't suppose any one has any Thermite I could borrow. I'f not I'll settle for chewing on your hair.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm.. I've got plutonium, go nuts.

Would you let me dress you in drag? meaning blonde wig and pink lipstick?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay for dress up! ^_^


Can I hide under your bed???


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but it wouldn't be a very good hiding place since I've got a high sleeper.

Uhm. I'm not good at creepy questions. Let's see. What's your darkest secret? That's probably a very cliche question, but you'll have to live with it.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That I have a deepest darkest secret ^_^


Can you eat this peanut butter??? O_O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No...

Can you put this blindfold and these earmuffs on?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Uhhh no?? Lol


you into S&M??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No. Those are just to stop them from realising they had volunteered for a study on the effects of a zombie attack.

Do you hear voices in your head?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No. Fortunately, I'm not that insane yet.

You monster! You like to torture!?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep and damn pride of it. Just got done torturing a pig in a blanket.

If we went under the bleachers, what would you do to me :wink


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

bugger all

would you still eat at McDonalds if you knew what they did to the burgers


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Most likely.

Shall we shag now. Or shag later?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

...Or let's not shag at all and just say we did. 

What's your favourite pair of underwear look like?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Loose fitting boxer shorts, a man has to breathe

Can I watch as you shower ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Trust me... you wont like what you see.

But... Can I watch as YOU shower?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

No just in case you might actually like what you see :afr

When was the last time you dropped it like it was hot?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Umm, never?

Not really a creepy question, but what do you think is the sexiest part of a woman?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Eyes, breast, intelligence in that order.

How many licks does it take you to crack a tootsie roll?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't eat them

Are you an uphill gardener ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Uh, what's an uphill garderner?

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me? Well, don'tcha?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I don't have a girlfriend so by default I have to say yes :stu

How would you feel if I took you to a place nice and quiet and there ain't no one there to interrupt?


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Uh, what's an uphill garderner?
> 
> An uphill gardener is a name given to gay men.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

earlgreytea said:


> Probably awkward? Yes, very socially awkward.
> 
> Can you lick your elbow? Or type your name with your elbows? Give it a go.


No. :sus

Do you shave your pubes?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes. Dont we all?

Do you have any strange birth marks?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Have you been to the STD clinic recently


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

nope.

do you like pumpkin pie? pumpkin bread? pumpkin ice cream?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes for the first two but pumkin ice cream I don't think so

Do you know what to do with a cucumber


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I have some idea. 

What's the point of this thread anyway?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Absolutely no point whatsoever, a bit like life really.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Absolutely no point whatsoever, a bit like life really.


Looks like we've got ourselves a nihilist here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Looks like we've got ourselves a nihilist here.


I would say a cynical realist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I have one of your kidneys?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^Only if you promise to give it back later!



bigblue38 said:


> I would say a cynical realist.


Potato, po-tah-to. :lol

Seriously, though, I fail to see how we can know with any certainty whether there is or isn't a meaning to life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What you gonna cook me for tea tonight


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Everybody has forgotten this thread, its starting to get rusty and unloved.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I have some of your blood some nail clippings and some lose hairs and maybe some flakes of skin?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on how much you're paying me for them.

Smell your underwear for me?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure.


Will you tentatively touch me?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

No 

What are you wearing?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sweat pants and pull over

What you gonna cook me for tea tonight ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is burnt water okay?

Which would you rather marry:
Someone who is very physically beautiful/handsome, but broke and in debt over their heads. Or someone who is filthy stinking rich, but is horridly ugly?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

@ BigBlue38...Cereal
@ GameGuy, the first one if he looked like Michael Fassbender, but generally a mix of the both.

Would you like to go on a date with my poodle?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

DontDoSadness said:


> @ BigBlue38...Cereal
> @ GameGuy, the first one if he looked like Michael Fassbender, but generally a mix of the both.
> 
> Would you like to go on a date with my poodle?


As tempting as that sounds, naw I'm good....

Can I smash?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No to whatever that means.

Can I blow in your ear


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, why not 

Can I borrow some money?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends on the amount. Well, rather not to be honest.

Are you a Mitt Romney supporter? (Now that's a creepy question.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats a no

Which side of the bed do you sleep ?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

im alllllll over it lol


does my squinting make you nervous?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

It depends; what are you squinting at?

Will you share your food with me?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

no! my food. P :l

are you stalked by aliens?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

No.

If I offer to share some of my food with you, will you eat it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure why not. I don't fear germs.

If you could be named after any food, what would you be named?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Big Mac

Do you mind If I pinch your cheeks ?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol now that would be creepy and id be embarrased but sure 

Do you like to sniff your armpits?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, but I will if I think It might whiff.

Do you mind if I watch while you shower ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes I do mind.

Have you ever seen a pink elephant?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only in my dreams

Want to share a slurpy ?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends. What flavor is it 


Do you enjoy the smell of your own cart?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Of course I do

Are you sleeping naked tonight?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Nope. And too late, too :\ I just bought new pajamas.

Can I sleep under your bed tonight?


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes 
Do you want to pull my finger


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sure it smells under there though.

Can I dress up as a clown and stand and the foot of your bed and watch you sleep?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you sing 'over the rainbow' in perfect pitch

Can I give you a rub down ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure I could use a massage. 

Can we go shopping together and try stuff on?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure why not, I'll be waiting for you in the park.

Fancy a cuddle ?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, that would be nice 

Do you want to watch the sun rise with me?


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

No

Would you like to know?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you check to see if there is anybody hiding in the back seat before you drive your car?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, actually. I get off work so late, and it's so dark that yeah I do have a tendency to check before I even get in.


Do you like bellybutton kisses?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know, but I'm game for a laugh.

How long since you last pleasured yourself ?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

lol about two days....... 


do your feet smell like doritos?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No but they do smell of vinegar sometimes.

Do you get scared when the phone rings, and the caller hangs up ?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, I do.. Seen way too many horror movies (Scream)..

Do you want to go to Disneyland with me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure but we go in the winter.

Do you want to stay at my house and watch a movie ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure but we go in the winter.

Do you want to stay at my house and watch a movie ?


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes but no chick flicks

What does tears taste like?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

salty water

How often do you go to the toilet ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

TOO often.

cotton, or wool?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Cotton.

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

about 30 Tostino's Pizza Rolls (2 boxes), a couple small bags of Nacho Doriotos, and a 12 oz can of Dr. Pepper.

Which do you prefer:
A Ferrari with 500,000+ miles on it, or an old beatup Mazda Protege with a brand new engine?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Ferrari with 500,000+ miles

Would you shag a sheep for $10 000


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Ferrari with 500,000+ miles

Would you shag a sheep for $10 000


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes.

Have you ever exposed yourself while driving?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No, I don't have a license 

Do you shave down there?


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I do. 

Do you ever sing along to the radio in the car?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No, I don't listen to the radio 

What were you doing yesterday at 11:41 pm?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

The same thing I always do at that hour...I toss and I turn.

What if I don't feel like asking a question?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

It's alright, I'll ask ^^

Do you tweet about picking your nose?


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

I have used Twitter and I've picked my nose, but to do both together is irresponsible!

Who's up for a SAW movie marathon?


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

No thanks, I'm working on something.

How many inches is your penis?


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

AwkBoy said:


> No thanks, I'm working on something.
> 
> How many inches is your penis?


Yeah, I bet no one is going to answer that. lol looks like I've single handedly destroyed this thread


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

AwkBoy said:


> No thanks, I'm working on something.
> 
> How many inches is your penis?


14 lol


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> 14 lol


That's very impressive. I bet all the women quake when they behold it lolololol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

AwkBoy said:


> That's very impressive. I bet all the women quake when they behold it lolololol


They sure do lol


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

"If you wake up
And the day feels
Ah broken
Just lean into the crack
(Just lean into the crack)
And it will tremble
Ever so nicely
Notice
How it sparkles
Down there"

~ Bjork - it's not up to you.

do you think she's referring to farts in a beautiful way?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe she was talking about pooping. 

Hello, is it me you're looking for?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Possibly. Do you have cookies? (Promise "cookies" is supposed to be innocent as all get out. :lol )

Does the full moon make you crazy, and will the supermoon tomorrow night make you frisky?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There's a supermoon? Holy crap! Oh yeah.. cookies, nope. Frisky, maybe.

Care for a milkshake, haha?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I had Carrot milkshake today morning. God I wouldn't like to imagine its colour again. Eww..think of the colour it results... carrot juice + milk.

Ever pulled a chair when a person getting onto it?

Oh I did it to my brother when we were young, he was holding hot tea with him. Hot tea spilled all over him, he chased me for a mile angrily and bumped as much as I deserved lol


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope I've never done that but I wish I had haha sounds fun :b but how cruel! 

Have you ever ate so much you couldn't move anymore? ;p


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

yea, when I was like 12 or 13. It was after a wedding meal, was damn tasty and ate a lot. Seriously thought I would die somehow at that moment, the volume of my stomach was in my eyes and felt like unconscious. 

Ever shaved your opposite-sex's body hair? (no matter where) lol


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, he trusted me THAT much, lmao! 

Would you like to have a threesome?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yea, may be 

Have you ever tried the pick-up tricks with an opposite-sex?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

No, was there a specific trick? I don't even know the pick up tricks! In fact, Mithun, trix are for kids!!!

Will you touch my face!?


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd love to touch your face ^.^

Do you find feet sexy?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.


Do my feet smell?


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

You tell me.

Would you ever do something with a person of the same sex?


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Hell no! 

If I were a gigolo, how much would you pay for me?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

$50, but you're not allowed to look me in the eyes

Would you like to lick grandma's pumice stone? it has a unique, rich cheesy aroma with subtle middle notes of walnut


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Uhhh no!

Would you ever take a picture with some random weird stranger if they asked you to?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ACTUALLY, I had this happen to me and I said No. I would still give them the same answer. 

Would you ever go up to a stranger and tell them they smell good?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes. I've done it before.

What color are is the hair downstairs?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

brown.

if you had to shave 6 hours off your lifespan to save me from dying right now, would you do it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

Can you clean the floors?


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

6 hours? sure, why not
if you could have everything you ever wanted but to have that you would have to be a really bad person-truly evil, would you be willing?


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

oops, screwed up, that post belonged to the question before last...sorry


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Nope
> 
> Can you clean the floors?


basstard


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

solagratia said:


> 6 hours? sure, why not
> if you could have everything you ever wanted but to have that you would have to be a really bad person-truly evil, would you be willing?


Nahhh, I already have some things I want and am a bad, evil person. Still the same.

Would you like to lick my foot considering you don't have a foot fetish? And if you happen to have that, then would you like to like my fingernail?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No..

Do you believe in another dimension?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No

Have you ever stalked anyone?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not physically. On cyberspace, maybe, just a little. 

Would you walk on stilts and dress up as Uncle Sam to promote a presidential candidate? Or if you're from another country, pick a prime minister/king/sultan?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Well anything for the sultan ofcourse...

Can I lock you in my basement for a week?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends if you have cable and beer.

Would you consider re-enacting your favorite Maggie Gyllenhaal role with me?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry, I don't really know any.

Would you rather fight: A horse sized duck, or 100 duck sized horses?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

100 duck-sized horses, of course. They'd be so cute!

Do you think you could teach a class while inebriated?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

don't know what inebriated means..

You've played "the crying game" before?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

nope

Could you pass a driving test inebriated? ._.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Probably not.

Can you sing your *** off in karaoke while inebriated?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Never been drunk.

Have you ever drank alcohol before you were of legal age?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes

Could you cut the toe nails of an old dear in a old peoples home ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, only my own

What was the last thing you licked?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ice cream

When was the last time you felt satisfied ?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Last night.

Do you wash behind your ears?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Only after sex.

Would you like to see what I keep in my drawers?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

_After._ Ahah maybe not then.

Do you wear goggles when swimming for leisure?


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah noo..

Do you think it's ok to not wash your back, because it never gets dirty?


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

No its not OK. You must always wash your back.

Would you let me rub your feet


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Not if you're dirty enough to need to always wash your back 

Would you drink a cup of toilet water for 100 000 dollars?


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

definitely, but make it 100,000 pounds it's worth more  that would sure change a lot of things!

does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

It's perfect. I also love how you positioned your furniture. 

Can I borrow your binoculars?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

If I had, yeah sure! 

Do you like to dance on tables and do the spongebob?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Lol, only if asked.

What about some bleach, can I borrow that?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Long as you don't drink it or use it inappropriately?

Can you make a homemade Big Mac and then deliver it to my door?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Making homemade burgers fastfood style is my specialty. I just might...

Can I hire you to be my own private investigator?


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Making homemade burgers fastfood style is my specialty. I just might...
> 
> Can I hire you to be my own private investigator?


 no ope. can i hire you and have you rape my enemies while im watching?:clap


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Little chance of that.

Peanut or regular M&M's?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

peanut, I'm just plain nutty.

Who would you rather have sex with Kim Kardashian or Madonna ?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Kim C;

How often do you change your socks?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Every day

How often do you change your underpants ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Every day of course. 

Have you ever been on a nudist beach?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No my modesty forbids me.

Do you look at women's breasts or their eyes when talking to them ?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Eyes!
How often do you fap??


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

everytime. How many times have you fapped?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol if I had a penis, I'd probably fap all day. Have you ever posted your naughty pics online? D:


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope xD

Do you sleep naked?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

yup.

want to see my butthole?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Only if it's blue.

Do you consider yourself a perv?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

What is the diameter of your thumb.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, never have...never would. 

So, wanna do some sledding (if you know what I mean )?


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Obviously because _you_ didn't invite me over.

Have you ever secretly spied on someone or watched them from afar?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I'm very wary of people. *does shifty eyes*

Have you ever peeped inside someone's window, particularly your crush's window?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Yes, I'm very wary of people. *does shifty eyes*
> 
> Have you ever peeped inside someone's window, particularly your crush's window?


No, I have not, but I've stalked her facebook.

Is there a picture of your genitalia somewhere on the internet, in any capacity?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No! I think this is not my kind of thread... But I'll attempt to come up with a creepy question. Uhm... Let's see. 

...

Have you ever physically collided with someone and pretended it was an accident? I feel this is a very weak question, but I can't think of anything better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you like chubby arms ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No

When did you last pick your nose?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

today

Do you like to squeeze chubby cheeks ?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I LOVE it *ω*

Did you ever ride a donkey?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No, but I certainly would fall of it.

Have you ever fallen for your HS teacher?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

Can I borrow some plastic garbage bags and a axe?


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

No

Has someone ever licked your cheek (human...preferably of the sex you are attracted to)?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Noo.

Has someone ever bitten your neck?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. :blank

When did you last poke someone with a stick?


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

never did that 

If you were in cemetery and there was a casket open, would you have a peek inside?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... Yes, I would. 

Do you know what ears taste like from the inside?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Tastes kinda like chicken.

Could you hold onto my pants while I go for a pee?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Um, aren't you a little too old for that? Here just stand there and aim..

Do you ever wish your parents forced piano or violin lessons on you during childhood?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure, probably not.

Have you ever been stalked ?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Im a guy, that should answer the question.

Have you ever answered the phone while you were fapping and the other person did not know.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No. Generally girls don't fap... Lol

Did you ever throw up over someone? :3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah, it was always directed towards the toilet.

Did you ever miss the toilet on any occasion of vomiting?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah,I did a lot of times ;-) 
did you ever get caught singing alone when noone's around?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

santosh680 said:


> Yeah,I did a lot of times ;-)
> did you ever get caught singing alone when noone's around?


I think I know what you mean, and yes -- once I was sitting in my living room without a shirt on, singing The Beatles, poorly, and someone came by unexpectedly. It gave me a shock because people used to come in through the back door and I was listening to the music so I didn't hear them enter. 

If the internet allows one to be anything they want, why do so many people (myself included) choose to be stupid?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Because they think they already know it all.

If you could change bodies with someone else, but never be able to change again... would you?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No I like being me 

Do you like to wear short shorts?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

What do you wear to sleep.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Boxers. 

Can I loan your cactus?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes. Yes you may.

Will you gently blow on my elbow?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah lol

You wanna ride the Prestonator?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Nah, I'm good

Can I bite your ear? ... :um

...I wont do it hard ...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ofc, Bite it with your NOSE!!!!!

Will you stroke my upper thigh?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe if you take me to dinner first.

Will you take my shoes off for me?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

You bet ya! lol

Can you clip my toenails?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Can I stand there and stare at you well you take a shower?


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep.
Can I wash your back for you?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Hell no.

Can I poke you?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Go ahead...

Can I lick your back? :um


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

sure, hope you don't mind all the hair

have you ever played poo poo play dough? its the smelliest most funnest thing ever


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

lol sorry, that was pretty damn gross, didn't mean to kill the thread haha

whats the worst thing you've done as a dare?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Made out with a girl in eigth grade! A friend peed in his pants though!

Will you suck on my left testicle?!?!?!?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

never ever 

have you ever been ****ted in by a bird?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope, but my mom once was XD

Have you ever been caught skipping class?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Nooope.

Have you ever kissed the reflection of yourself in the mirror?


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

ALL THE TIME!!
Do you like the smell of your own farts?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Always.

Would you like to talk about Jesus?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Not right now.

When did you first masturbate?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

When I was fifteen or sixteen.

When did _you_ first masturbate?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Creepy question indeed. I was 8 or 9 and I did it accidentally, haven't stopped since. :blank

What music would you play at an orgy?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Disco music/pornography music.

If you could peek into anyone's sex life, whose would it be?


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Justin Bieber's. I wanna see if he actually has one and whether it's really homosexual like I suspect.

Do you know what do your insides look like?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. 

If you we're on a plane , and it crashed on a mountain , and the only food you had left were the dead bodies of people, would you eat them ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I believe I would find something better around.

Ever acted like the opposite gender on the internet(a full time account)?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope.

Have you ever killed an animal just for fun? :sus


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Have you ever spanked a lawyer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Have you ever tried to push back the tide ?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No I don't think so...

Did you used to 'Vogue' when you were younger?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I was the boss.. (Im still not sure if I get your question right)

Ever been to a 'Gay Bar'?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

No and never will

do you collect ear wax and put it in a jar?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No!!

Do you have a thing for fat chicks?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm, not really, no.

What is your favourite organ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Oregon

Do you sell chocolate that you steal from the store to pay for that weird stuff u like to buy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope 

Can I pat you on the head?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Sure, why not?

do you or do you not watch your neighbours whilst they do target practice in their garden? With real guns by the way (yeah I don't know where they got their guns from either)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, no, and if you'd know my neighbours you'd be able to understand my amusement while trying to figure them practising with guns in their backyard.

Do you own any piece of clothing that was not originally designed for your gender?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Can the imaginary aliens in my closet abduct and probe you?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

There are so many things wrong with that question - No

How can she slap?


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe she uses the muscles in her arms to engage in a side swinging motion while leaving her hand in an open position. I could be wrong, I didn't pay attention in biology class.

If I burst into your house riding a chariot pulled by a hundred platypus and wearing nothing but a sombrero and 2 shaved weasels tied around my nether region with twizzlers, and then began yelling "help theres a taco from the future chasing me!" What would be your reaction? Would you even help me?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I would get my ivory katana, slay the taco, and devour it with some seaweed. After that, I would feed the platypuses some nectar and the weasels some autumn snow, get in my flying submarine, and call out: "To infinity and beyond!" leaving everyone in utter amazement. 

If I would release an animal in your bed while you're sleeping, would you prefer it to be a tarantula or a frog?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

A frog. Frogs are cute.

Do you taste like chicken or like lollipop?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Well well, I can't say I've ever tried, but maybe I'll have someone else give an opinion. har har. 

If you could have sex with any old Hollywood star, who would it be?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

None of them.

Can I hide In your closet?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, you wouldn't fit

When did you last pick your nose?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Right now 

Ever used fake eyelashes?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Haha, no.

I someone would lock you up with only a razor and a balloon, what would you do?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stab the balloon 

Are you tidy or a slob ?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

In the middle o.o

Can you do the Macarena?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Badly

TPBM likes Johnny Cash


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not my type much. 

TPBM still cant do the Gangnam Style Dance!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually, I can 

Have you ever eaten a bug? (When you were a child or something)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Not as far as I can remember.

Are you part of some kind of conspiracy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I moved the toxic waste site in Area 51 into your backyard and claim your home is haunted by the victims of extraterrestrial space suckers.

Where would you like me to accidentally leave you?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Anywhere that's not my job right now.

If I gave you a glass of strange liquid and told you it would give you superpowers, would you drink it?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Pft, of course. :roll Why would you get my hopes up like that if it weren't true?

There's a stranger hiding under my bed, can we switch rooms for the night?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

No

How do you smell right now clean or funky


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Clean

Can I scratch your back?


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

no. o.o

can you see me outside your window?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If that's you way down by the end of the field then yes, if not then no.

Can I sleep on your bedroom floor tonight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you want to wash my car ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No, but I'd like to take you car for a spin and never bring it back... with your permission of course.



You cant think of a question either, right?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No I can't not.

Gameguy, why aren't you worship me yet?


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Because he is worshiping me 

When was the last time you got turned on by a muffin ?


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

yesterday(;

what would you name your future kids?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Boys: Hunter Clyde and Darren James

Girl: Alynna Emmeline 

Have you licked another person's toe before?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

No, not a _toe._

Now, how far can you fit a cucumber up your butt?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know...you tell me XD

What color is the underwear you're wearing right now?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Black. 

What is the most disgusting thing you've ever swallowed?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm probably some piece of animal brain. (Sorry I gotta go, have to throw up now)

Ever felt like you are 9 years old?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

False

How many hairs do you have on your scalp ?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> False
> 
> How many hairs do you have on your scalp ?


Several.

Do you have any gray poupon?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

How many pairs of underwear do you own?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

41.

If you could make men ejaculate any substance, what would it be?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

...Honey. 

Did that question make you feel as weird as I did?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> ...Honey.
> 
> Did that question make you feel as weird as I did?


No, not at all.

If you were a porn star, what would your stage name be?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Likkin Nipps

Will you lick my nipples?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

If you could make one law every one is forced to follow what would it be?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tricky one, but I think to let them bring food to the altar I made for them. I'd be a new deity or something, but not a angry one. A Buddha like, calm, but vengeful when not satisfied. Dat food better be good. 

Who would you rescue if the world burned down? One person allowed, besides yourself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sure you can guess.

How many entrances does your place of dwelling have?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm, depends on whether or not you count the windows. You'd have to climb the drainpipe to reach them but theoretically you could use them. Otherwise there are two.

Would you allow me to have a look under your bed?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Go for it

Would you eat a bowl full of snails for $10 000 ?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Oh hell no. 

Would you ever do the Gangam style dance in the middle of a busy sidewalk for 10k?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Are you human?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Partly yes, other part (the dancing, reacting to some emotions, the humor) strongly resembles a robot.

Complete this question, sung by Lauryn Hill: "If I ruled the world.....?"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would forbid procreation. 

If Adolph Hitler was still alive would you say hello to him ?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would punch him in the face

What would you say to Jesus if you met him?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would ask him who his mother and father was.

Dalai Lama or Martin Luther King ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Watch out for Judas. He cannot be trusted.
Edit: I like the Dalai Lama. He seems like a cool person.

I'm currently out of questions. Does that bother you?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, yeah. Because questions are the only ones which cannot be out of stock.

If your grandfather signs up for twitter, what would his first tweet be?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm back from the dead.

Do you live on your own ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No.

Ever been hot for teacher?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No that's absolutely disgusting and revolting.

Ever dressed as a clown?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No that's absolutely disgusting and revolting.

Do you know Jiu Jitsu?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope

Do you have an unhealthy interest in the love life of a specific kind of animal?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No.

Can you dig it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, digging stuff is too much work.

Wanna do some sheep shaving?


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm all for an experience, but only if the person below me gives me their full name, address, and social security number?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope. Don't want you to steal my identity.

Would you eat an Unicorn?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As they don't exist it would be impossible

Can yo keep the rhythm ?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

kindle of a flame on scartched fabric

Why did you lick the frogs toes? Did you know he had athletes feet?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thought it would turn into a prince.

If you could write a terrible book, what would it be about?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vampires that sparkle.


Have you ever went about your neighborhood at odd hours?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Can you give me a rub down ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm, yes.

Can you bring me a doctor?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure.

Do you want a cuddle ?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes please.

Can I sneak into your bed?


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

I would love that 

If someone offered you £1,000,000,000 to saw off both of your legs, would you do it?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No.

Would you kiss a rat for 100$ ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Would you ride a horse through the Black Forest ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure what that's supposed to mean, but yes if that you are literally speaking.

Would you ride the tiger if you could see his stripes but know he's clean?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

haha, yes I would  *starts singing*

Have you ever spied on someone before for another person?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. 

How much time do you spend in front of a mirror each day?


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

Hours
Can i have 1 of your pubic hairs?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Who do you have a crush on ?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

woopie goldberg

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like fun 

R u a whiter shade of pale


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No more of a salmon pink.

Are you a tad pleased with yourself ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, sure.

Were you a BIG Twilight fan last year?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh no boy...

What is the weirdest place you've ever been singing?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Church

How many hot dogs can you eat before you throw up ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can only eat one. I like 'em but the taste wears off quickly.

Who do you have a crush on?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

So sad but I have no crush on anyone atm 
You can only say Yes or No. Have you talked to your parents that u'r pregnant


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No if I can only say y/n.

Are you big in Japan?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> No if I can only say y/n.
> 
> Are you big in Japan?


Hehe, u mean that u'r pregnant but u haven't talked to ur parents yet?
I'm small anw


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No. I wrote 'if I can only say yes or no' to show that I'm not pregnant so I have nothing to talk about. 

What does big in Japan actually mean?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It means bloated

Why are you so complicated ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I?

Are you satisfied with yourself?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL NOPE

Do you ever wish you could build a statue out of cheese


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Every day.

Have you ever accepted a bribe?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

True and proud of it

Have you ever loved somebody?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess I've had feelings for people in the fast. 

Are you frightened of dying?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am a little nervous that I might screw that up, too.

Do you like to swim in shark-infested waters?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

no

How do these ladybugs keep getting into my room?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, I let them in because I thought you'd think they were beautiful... 

Will you leave me alone!?!?!?!?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I won't leave you alone.

Which way do you want to die- by choking or by drowning?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Drowning.

Do you like to sing and/or dance when you're alone?


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

No
Do you like being naked?


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes.

(In a creepy voice) What are you wearing?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not much... 


of anything stylish. Just some leggings and sweater.

Do you think you could will yourself to disappear for one brief moment?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes

Would you like to be the opposite sex for a day ?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Probably. Just for a day though. 

Who do you support in the US presidential election?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Ron Paul

Who do you support in the next Canadian Prime ministerial elections?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't know, or care 

When is the last time you smelled somebody else's fart?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't remember.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No I clean it regularly.

R u mine?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Until death do us part...

Would you kill your boss's wife?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Give me a reason.

Your halloween costume is ready already? Or do you just find it unnecessary?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ready - I'm going as Chopper Majeure 

Do you wear short shorts?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha nice costume, yes I do.

Would you like to have a chin like this?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No not really, chin dimple is a bit extreme - I like mine already 

Would you like to have a chin like _this_?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

no!

are you alone right now?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, I think we're alone now...
 http://gifsoup.com/

Would you like fries with that?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would prefer custard.

Is it true that women can synchronize their periods?


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

On the dot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not half

Can you give my stall a thorough inspection ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. I am not gay.

Will you make me breakfast tomorrow? And it has too look like this


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god, that looks delicious, absolutely.

If Ron Jeremy offered you $500,000 for a night with you, would you take it?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

This man? No God no. You made me see lots of disgusting photos by the way!

What do you think of the urine-cooked egg meal in China?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I have never heard about it :afr










Would you drink that wine?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. 

What country is Chopper Majeure from?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

That's one of the best kept mysteries of this website, but my guess is Switzerland. It could theoretically be anything within CET though. 

Do you have a secret that, when revealed, would turn your life upside down?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, if my family members and friends knew I had an anxiety disorder, they would treat me differently (and more seriously) than just a shy kid

Do you have wet dreams a lot? ._.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mostly dry ones.

Can you read?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry what did you just ask? 

How often do you say, "If I had better looks, I'd be happier so I wouldnt have SA" ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never, probably cause I'm so handsome.

Would you like to spoon ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd like to fork... but I don't know what that means.

Would you ever climb a stairway to heaven or go on the highway to hell?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd rather go on runnin' with the devil.

Did you read Ulysses?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, in some high school English class.

Who's the weirdest celebrity you've imagined naked?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

does Winston Churchill count? I saw a picture of him in swim shorts that were so tight he might as well have been naked

if someone offered you a million pounds, dollars or whatever currency, with the condition that they would also give you the itchiest butt you have ever had, permanently, would you accept the offer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

definitely not.

Are you into happy clappy religion ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah but I'm into happy dappy orgies. Will you take the front if I take the back?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. 

Do you fantasize about 50 shades of gray?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah I just fantasize about Jamie Chung.

Do you spit or swallow?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haven't had the chance to do either but I'd probably spit

Have you ever walked in the room while your parents were getting it on?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank God that never happened. The experience would've probably made me more awkward than I am now. 

Does "this dress" indeed make most women look fat?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No.

Can I have your adress?


----------



## peppa (Nov 16, 2012)

no u might find me.

are you hairy


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, not really. I'm quite unhairy, really. 

If I wanted to have a look under your bed, would you allow me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ANytime.

But bring some weopans.

Will u invite me to your Dad's birthday?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In your dreams

Can you catch the Ginger bread man ?


----------



## AutumnBrochue (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh I can.

If you could, would you become a walrus for a day?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah why not I have the build

Do you have an itch that you just can't scratch ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No really

Why can't I go to your school with you?


----------



## AutumnBrochue (Dec 10, 2012)

Because I do not go to school, I take online classes.

Do you like to people watch?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if they can't see me

Do like to indulge in sweetness ?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I do, I have quite the sweet tooth. 

Do you lock your windows?


----------



## AutumnBrochue (Dec 10, 2012)

Goopus said:


> Yes I do, I have quite the sweet tooth.
> 
> Do you lock your windows?


No, I have to sleep with my windows open every night. The sound of nature outside..especially wind, calms me down and allows me to fall asleep easier.

If someone offered you a million dollars..pounds, whatever currency it is you use, to go to school/work naked for a day (with no legal punishment..like jail or getting put on the sex offender list), would you do it?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anytime.

Can I have your mom's cell number?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but you'll have to call the State Correctional Facility since I've forgotten it.

Have you ever tried to eat with you toes?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no but i shud try soon lol

whats your social security number and your number and your bank number


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

pastels said:


> no but i shud try soon lol
> 
> whats your social security number and your number and your bank number


Here you go! Promise not to steal my identity

















Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Like might be to stronger word but I can eat them

Have you ever used a fleshlight ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Meh. Don't need to. 

Will your true love give you anything on the first day of Christmas?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, I'll buy something quite extravagant for myself 

Do you look at what's on the toilet paper after you wipe?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always that's how I start my day with a smile

Have you got any piercings in private areas ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, I don't have any piercings anywhere

Have you pushed an old person out of the way before?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No.

Can you suck your own toes?


----------



## AndreAlcatraz (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes.
Will i be dating before Xmas? ( lol )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought so, so that would be no

Are you into anal probes ?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not particularly, but Master Jloobyron insists on them everytime we visit your planet. You'd think we'd have got enough info about your species via that method by now but it seems not.

How's your trout?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very tasty thankyou

How's your little pecker ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he went on vacation to the Galapagos. I'll ask when he gets back.


How long can you hold your breath before you pass out?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably just a few minutes, too many cigarettes.

Does this rag smell like chloroform?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

yeah.... I don't think so lol.

which floor number do you live in again?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why it's number 99

How close together are your eyes ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno.

U wanna come my house at midnight for a sleepover?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd feel like a pedo

Did you fart today?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure but probably.

Have you had your period this month ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope not now not ever.

Can I do unspecified horrific things to you in your sleep?


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

Sure, as long as you don't wake me up.

Would you wax your butt for $1000?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No my butt hair is just to precious

Would you shave your head for $500 ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably. I have always wanted to shave my head but fear I'd look like a goof.

What happens next if I belt you in the face with a snowball?


----------



## pudding (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd cry and then throw one at the back of your head when you're not looking.


Any ****ed up or creepy kinks?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only a good Spanking

Have you ever dropped the soap in the shower ?


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

I have indeed 

What do you fantasise about?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Red ice cream.

Who is your real father in law?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No one lol

Who on SAS would you give a b itch slap?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably anyone who b itch slapped me. O.O

If I told you that you had a great body would you hold it against me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope,coz I do look beautiful.Hahaha.

Can I take your grandma to a rock concert?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely 

Are you old enough ?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Old enough to partay.. *lame*

Have you ever had your butt licked by a fat man in a hot dog costume?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really.

Can I have your left shoe?


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Lars has no shoes und socks, but he has pants if you want them yah!

Will you marry me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ill pass.

Who is your date for tonight?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jill Handsley

How far apart are your eyes?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Exactly the right distance

Are you in love with your reflection ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps.

Can I take your x-box to the prom?I need a date.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry my X-box is very choosy when it comes to dates

Can I borrow your car for the weekend ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure, as I don't _have _one...

Do you think any of your cousins are hot?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Simple answer No

Are you wearing any underpants ?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. But the real question is _where_?

Have you ever almost accidentally murdered someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No , but give it time.

Are you into S&M ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If I ever have to decide that, that means I'm between them, I'd do something and make them eat themselves.









or


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

First one.

Have you held your hostage today?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, he started to ask awkward questions so I fed him to my rabbit.

What is the most unconventional thing you have ever touched with your tongue?


----------



## peppa (Nov 16, 2012)

well ive eaten crocodile before so i guees that counts

do u like to splash in puddles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, to dirty.

Do you like to stick your tongue in peoples ears ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I prefer a moist pinkie in the ear.

Have you ever been mistaken for another person that you think is a total idiot?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

No, but someone thought somebody else was me and they thought I was a total idiot 

When was the last time you had a picnic?


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

as far as i remember, never.
have you ever killed someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Unfortunately no

Have you ever thought what it would be like to be a snail ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

What is the radius of your urethra?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't have a clue

Are you thinning on top ?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope

How often do you fantasize about making out with me? Be honest.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Never.


Would you lick the toilet seat of your local interstate 7/11 for $2000?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Would you lick my foot foot for $500?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm... I'll get back to you on that.

Have you ever handled ectoplasm before?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not in this life

Have you ever seen a ghost ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope.

How often do you touch your weenis?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

not often (nice play of words )

Are you an exotic danser?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. I am neither exotic nor a dancer. 

What is the fastest route to insanity?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Prolonged sanity.

Will you be receiving a lump of coal for Christmas?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't tell.

Anyone want this coffee? I backwashed in it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well,perhaps I will have a taste.

Do U fantasize about your french teacher?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, I think I've had the worst looking French teachers all my life. 

Have you ever fantasized about any of your teachers?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

What's not to love about facial hair?!

Have you ever been slapped in the face with a wet fish?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

story of my life (lol nope )

Would you ever take a mint named Fisherman's Friend? :sus


----------



## Schemilix (Dec 15, 2012)

Indeedy, strong mints for the win bro


Would you ever Gangnam Style like Oppa down a street?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anytime.

Can I use your shaving gel?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if your cute

Can I pinch your cheeks ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope

What is the distance between the tips of your nipples and your back?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

7.5 inches.

Can I lick your belly button?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bro I'm down if you're down.

How often do you fantasize about me giving you a massage? Be honest.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not once... Until now. lol jk

Do you mind if i use your shower?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, I do.

Are you prepared to give up your genitalia for eternal happiness?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

No, why do you think they call it happy times?

What time are you going to bed tonight?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Some time on the morrow.

Would you trade one testical or overy for a lifetime supply of cake?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Why would I do that when I could rob a prestigious bank in down town New York City and become a Billionaire and buy a Swedish bakery which would provide me with more than enough delicious cake? 

Can you touch your eye? :eek


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny enough I always blink

Can you out stare a face in a portrait painting ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes

Can you smell this wet rag?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really.

Will U visit my grave?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

Are you turned on by transvestites ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh thank God, no. 

Guess who said "My Louis Vuitton is the only thing not fake about me, b*tch!"?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

U did.

Can we be bathroom buddies?

I cant wash my back.


----------



## Schemilix (Dec 15, 2012)

Only if you let me borrow your bath brush, and smellies...and kidnap your rubber ducky.



Can I shove you in my wardrobe?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, yes you can.

Can I wear your underoos?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure,lol.

Can I wear shirt?(after U wore it on a hot day).


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No.

Would you like to have a stalker?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Blah, I am not that interesting.

Do you mind if I use your name as an epithet to ridicule other people?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if I can torture you for a day

How long is a piece of string ?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Long.

Why would you do such a thing?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know.

Can i see how U look in a coffin?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I get my kicks on route 66

Does my bum look big in this ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really.

Does this watch make me look vicious enough?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You look like a giant teddy bear

Have you ever mastered the 3 point turn ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, but I won in court.

Can I brush your hair with my toothbrush?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No.

What do you taste like?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

recipestar.com tells me that I taste like 'roasted fish'.










What kind of animal are these?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's an opossum

How much do you weigh ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

50-55 kg, or 110 - 120 lbs.

Are you from another planet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That would explain a lot of things, including these freaking tentacles.

Have you ever engaged in unscrupulous activity that led to the end of the world as we know it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't say that I have

Do you believe in the second coming ?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I've never experienced it personally. I'm too sleepy afterwards.

Where did you buy that shower curtain? It looks great from the backyard.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad you think so, I bought it from five finger discounts store.

Are you alone tonight ?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

You can'sht be alone wif alco hol.

Can I rub sunscreen over your back?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

no.

why is the rum gone?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I saw that fly knock it down and it spilled all over!!! Luckily it was scourging hot so it all evaporated... hips


Why don't you open your shutters?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

They are open  and it's dark outside.

What do you smell like?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

kast said:


> They are open  and it's dark outside.
> 
> What do you smell like?


Addictive smelling :teeth
How many girls/boys have u cuddled :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Three girls, zero boys, as far as I can remember. Though really they were cuddling me, not the other way round.

Which is longer, your ring or index finger?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

They are the same size.

So... hypothetically speaking, where is the best place to bury a body so that it wouldn't be found?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Nobody ever looks under my floorboards so that must be a good spot.

Do you feel safe?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I've got a murderous bloodthirsty demon cat sleeping on my bed.

Do you like it when people stand over you and watch you sleep?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Like it? I pay people to do it.

Hey, want to make some quick cash?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah let me just grab my Speedo. :boogie

I see you've had your hair cut recently, may I have... :idea .. the hair?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry, I already glued it on my guitar.

Want to paint my fingernails with whiteout?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

What are you first thoughts at seeing the following picture:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

One on the right will win.

Open this box near my crotch.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My pet crab will open it. 

Are you well endowed ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't have a well, sorry. 

Want to build a pillow fort to make out in?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

As long as you bring the girls........................ to watch us

so how many people have you stalked?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Male, Houston TX., Age 22....ummmm none!

If I say 1..2, will you buckle my shoe?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If you close the ****ing door, it's cold in here.


What sort of present did you buy me for Christmas this year?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

A box of condoms.

Can you twist your tongue around?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No , my tongue refuses to do the twist.

Can you wiggle your ears ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Nope.

Can you piggy back a pig?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Of course you can piggy's love a piggy back.

Are you a truffle hunter ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know. I don't think so.

Are you a clam dancer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just ask the Clams who dance at the Clam chowder club.

Are you erect at the moment ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Not at the moment, at this conversation! I'm kidding.

Are you wearing a top hat and a tu tu?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I'm just wearing my top hat

Have you seen the other side ?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> No
> 
> What are you first thoughts at seeing the following picture:


Ape in Space

Do you own a fleshlight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How much is top hat worth ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shrugs

Have you ever read someone else's post and thought thank heavens I am not that screwed up?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I just did. 

How many golf balls can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Over 9000.

How many forearms can you manage?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

As many as I can HANDle!!! 

Was that wit or dimwit?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

dimwit

Do you get a sick pleasure at work when your having a dump in the staff toilet and someone walks in and you know when the smell hits their nose they'll experience at least 2 seconds of discomfort?


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I love it.

Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd take the giant duck and confuse him with my giant duck decoy. 

Do you think you should have the right to gun down Santa if he breaks into your
house?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Definitely blow the fat git away 

Are you into Kinky ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Most of it.

Anyone want to make out?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry brah I don't like guys in that way..

Have you ever had your toes sucked? Damn I hope it's a chick who replies next lol


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Unlucky it's a dude, anyway does my dog count?

Would you rather have a bird poop on your face one a day for the rest of your life, or eat a bag of poop once?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Hand me the bag.

What does "shock the monkey" mean?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anything you want my dear

Are you relate to the Hunchback of Notre Dame ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Honestly.. Yes.

What's the first thing you check when you take a look at a friend's phone?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

To see if they know you.

I hear fighterjets outside. Who wants to try and catch one?


----------



## himynameisshy (Dec 26, 2012)

well since im in America,a little bit of pee has..but not wee.
how many headless dolls are in your closet?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

None that I know of...

How many pairs of underpants do you have?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

8

Would you rather wake up naked and sore and without any memory of the night before, next to the Burger King telling you "You had it your way" or wake up naked next to Ronald McDonald telling you that "you were loving it"?


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

Probably burger king because of that face. You know what I am talking about.

You have to either sing a justin bieber song in front of a big crowd, or dance in front of your family, what do you choose?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Dance in front of the family. I'm not all that concerned what they think and I'd rather set myself on fire than sing Bieber.

Do you ever see your family as a bunch of idiots and wonder what that makes you?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.


What is the music of life?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Silence my brother

Can I lick your eye?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love nothing more.

Can I interest you in a cold hand?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, as a means to keep my beer cold.

Can I arrange a marriage for you?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sure but pick em good and rich!


loose a limb or eat 100 live spiders?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neither

Depressed or anxious ?


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Both.

How much time before you die?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Since I smoke a pipe probably in the next 40 years or so. 

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

The Joker has.

Want to rub another mans rubarb?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

No, but Bruce Wayne does.

Ever set your hair on fire?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Why do I always get the shopping cart with the bum wheel?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Because shopping carts just don't like you man. Sorry 

Would you consider the idea of using air freshener instead of deodorant/body spray?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No, it would be disgusting and unhealthy since air fresheners can include compunds as paradichlorobenzene.

What's the most embarrassing song in your mp3 player?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Either Exsultate Jubilate by Mozart or an unreleased Lady Gaga song, both oh so popular.

Have you ever had a dream?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, they are usually really weird.

Have you ever had a crush on a teacher?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, knowledge is sexy.

Should the toilet paper feed from the top or bottom of the roll?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bottom because that is the way I like it.

Ever pass gas in an elevator?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Nope, just sex.

Want to take turns arm wrestling the elderly?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

No, the elderly would pry beat me. 

Ever get caught watching something you shouldn't have?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup, not telling the rest.

Ever take a strand of hair and wipe it on the shower wall for the next person to find?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes but not for the next person to see was too lazy to throw it out

freaky or weird thing you do?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Constantly trying to think of something a female wouldn't forget if I got the chance to say something.

Ugh. Want to take turns punching me?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

of course, who wouldn't. Let me start with the face *PUNCH*

how long has it been since we broke up


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

You're breaking up with me!!!!!!!????????

Anyone want to chat?


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

No. 

Where are you now and can I come over?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm at home. Sorry, I have too much to do today.

Are you a connoisseur of cask wine?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't drink vino 

Are you a Rhinestone cowboy ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

No, a bedazzled cowgirl.

Wanna spell swears on my lite-brite?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

That would just be groovy Mr !

Do you wanna just hang ?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

No, I started wearing underwear again.

I'm going to bed...who's coming with me? Jan, thank you Jan.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Me.

Want to dress up like Martians and go shopping?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, I don't do dress ups

Want to watch me eat ?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am not really into sea-food.

Ever have a hard time coming up with a question?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes but I soon get over the problem

Are you a friend of Skippy ?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't know who that is. I like the peanut butter though.

Ever play Visual Novels or Dating Sims?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is Skippy

Can't say that I have

Have you ever bitten off more than you can chew ?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

So the Australian version of Flipper than. Pretty sad they use kangaroos to make peanut butter. 

Eating the pizza my dad makes is really difficult to chew. I need to take a nap after I am done.

Ever stub your toe in the shower?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Would you travel to the moon with me?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure, but only if you arrange the finances. I'm planning to buy an iPhone so I can't afford a rocket right now.

If I would turn you into a piece of fruit, would you prefer it to be an apple or an orange?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Apple - Oranges smell funny. 

Have you ever tripped upstairs?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not me I'm a good boy

Are you into big guys ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah...7 feet tall and above. 

Can I lock you up in my house while I go on vacation for a week?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I liked your moon plan better.

Can you do any funny things with your tongue?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, but I can wiggle it. 

Would you let me follow you around and observe you for a day?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

If you dare - and only if you give me a bag of cheetos.

Do mustaches turn you on?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Would you wear a wig made of cotton candy?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.

Would U wear a wig made out of dead human's hair?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Would you dress up as a clown and come with me for a walk?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure!

Will you film me doing strange things with my teddy?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

sure, as long as some pain is involved.

How many weapons you have on you right now?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

None unfortunately. 

Do you think we could build a giant Ark like Noah did and live in it till the world actually ends?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe we could, but honestly I wouldnt want to live in it. Some kind of 
claustrophobia.

Will you dance with me till the end of love?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure.

Want to storm a castle?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!

Let's go to the cemetery tonight and howl like wolves?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Only if I can wear my new winter hat with ear flaps.

Hey, want to eat apples with salt on them?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

only if we get the salt from your tears.

are your pets attractive?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, my fish Nero is sexy.

Can I run your nails down my chalkboard? Wink.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure!

Would you like to play tennis with me under the sea? The fish will keep score.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I would. 

Want to visit Robert Frost's house? It's close to here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!! Omg :clap 

Help me stalk the old lady next door?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, but she should be easy to stalk being old and next door. 

Can I wear her granny panties?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, as long as they're not tight for you 

Want to stand upside down and read a book together?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

As long as you don't drool on it. It's from the library.

Want to put mittens on our feet and wave at people?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

yes, after dark in the ghetto sounds good

whats the last thing you flipped off?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

A car today in the passenger seat cuz he cut my bro off i have passenger road range lol

embarrassing thing that happened recently


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I fell down the stairs when I came out of a shop and four guys saw me.  It was kinda funny actually and my brother wished he had a camera at that moment. 

I would like to invite you to make sandcastles with me in my living room. Do you accept?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes please LOL

Are you in the mood tonight ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes  Lol

May I please search your house for chocolate?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure go ahead you will find a scrumlicious selection.

Can I pinch your arms ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure.

Can I wear your socks on my head and pretend I'm a Martian?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you wash them after.

Would you like to spoon ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, why not.

Will you take a picture with my teddy so I can frame it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Of course it will my pleasure, "smile".

Want to go for a long drive in the country ?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Sure.

What's the weirdest sex dream you've ever had?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have plenty of weird dreams...but as far as sex dreams are concerned, I once dreamt about this really hot guy taking me to an abandoned house in the middle of nowhere and you know... 

Shall we have potato chips dipped in ice cream for dinner?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eh no babe.

Fancy a quick, you know.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Will you take me to your leader after that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am my leader problem solved

Want to go skinny dipping ?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Of course - In my local puddle

Can I watch you shower?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.

Will u film me digging a hole?


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Only if you put me in it

Have you ever been sexually attracted to an inanimate object?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny enough no

fancy a bit of rumpy pumpy ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

How often do you sing to cats?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

None, my cats sing to me. 

Ever write a dirty fanfiction?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, but I'd like to attempt one.

Will you bury me in sand and take a picture?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure why not

Have you ever got down on your knees and prayed ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes...twice I think.

Can I wear your pajamas tonight?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, but boxers only might be a little weird for you :um

Does this dress make my butt look big?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, but it looks great. Take a picture. 

Will you tell me a bedtime story and tuck me in bed?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Once upon a time there was a fox strolling through the woods.
He came upon a grape orchard. There he found a bunch of
beautiful grapes hanging from a high branch.

"Boy those sure would be tasty," he thought to himself.
He backed up and took a running start, and jumped.
He did not get high enough.

He went back to his starting spot and tried again.
He almost got high enough this time, but not quite.

He tried and tried, again and again, but just couldn't get high
enough to grab the grapes.

Finally, he gave up.

As he walked away, he put his nose in the air and said:
"I am sure those grapes are sour."

Moral
IT IS EASY TO SCORN WHAT YOU CANNOT GET.

*Tucks into bed* 

Will you strangle me with this children's skipping rope?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I will pass on that

Would you kiss Charles Manson ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe. 

Want to communicate in dog language? Arf arf woof?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, but I will communicate in cat. meow meow meow

Who turns you on more, Bert or Ernie?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bert because his uni-brow is just hot. 

Show me the money?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you show me the goods.

Can you whistle Dixie ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure.

Will you waltz with me on the roof of my house?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if your roof is flat and sturdy

Are you a fan of the Dark Waltz ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!

Can I watch you sleeping?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure.

Want to go for a walk down a shady lane ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!! But you'll have to hold my umbrella for me.

Want to try on my trousers?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure, I don't think they'll fit though.

Candle light supper for two ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, certainly.

Will you make me breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Sure I just hope you don't mind your food burned. 

Do my hips look big in these ski pants?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, not at all. It compliments your curves. 

Want to go to a movie theatre and laugh loudly at every trailer they show?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Sure. But we should do it throughout the entire film too!

Anyone wanna dine and dash?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if the meals stinks. 

Can you show me a good time ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sure 

would you smuggle illegal drugs for 1 mil?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes.

Want to clean my car 4 me?


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

No, unless you pay a lot 

What's the best strip club in L.A?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have no idea

Can you wax my back for me ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure. If you have a lot of hair, be prepared to scream.

Will you brush my hair for me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, I will do that for you my dear.

Want to canoe me up the river ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly. But since I don't know how to row a boat, we could get stuck in the middle of the river or maybe go down a waterfall. So bring lots of food, first aid and a tent :b

Could I please sleep in your refrigerator?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

There is just too much win in this thread.

I don't think you'll fit sorry.

Imagine your parents having sex. Did me asking you to imagine that creep you out?


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes.

If you could be any sexual position, which sexual position would you be?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh thats a tough one.... *chin stroke*

Can you clip my toe nails for me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not for all the tea in China.

Can you count to a 1 million whilst balancing a water melon on your head ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Please feed my ever hungry kitty tonight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure what does he like ?

Have you sailed the seven seas in a pea green boat ?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No but I did get married to cat and the vicar was a pig with a ring in his nose - or something like that, I can't remember, I was about 5 at the time, was forced into it. 

Would you kindly hold *this* for me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Uhh..yeah, sure :um

Do you have a nice bed?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

No I don't. My bed is from the pull out couch and the bars hurt like hell.

Did someone fart?!!


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Even if I said no I know you would. So sure

Have you ever wondered if the moon is lonely?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Not really,no.Interesting question though.
Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea. 2 of em as a matter of fact.

Have you ever mooned anybody?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no but i have been mooned lol 

whats a dirty thing you do?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sit around stinky after going to the gym instead of showering.

If you say your name spelled backwards, does evil stuff happen?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

No. But my mom throws holy water on me and chants "THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU"

I just heard that Santa doesn't exist. WTF is this true?!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, he certainly doesn't exist anymore.I've killed him 2 years ago, sorry.

Do you worship Satan?


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Yes I do, I've got a whole sanctuary dedicated to him here 


When you're short on time, do you wipe yourself properly?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes.

Do you collect fingernails of strangers and keep them in a mason jar?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Well yeah! Doesn't everybody?!


Why does GOD hate the Boston Celtics?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't tell u,otherwise U will marry me.

Will U be my bridesman?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure.

Want to split a pizza...with a battleaxe???!!! Wooohoo!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes!

Will U be my Spaceship buddy?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!! :clap

Give me a piggyback ride?


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

No.

What is your preferred method of lubrication for masturbating (if any at all)?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

miracle whip

Wanna be my rapping side-kick?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure! I don't know how to rap though.

Will you help me adopt a million cats so I can become the ultimate crazy cat lady?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no i cant let u do that to yourself!

can i pet your hair?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah sure. Brush it for me while you're at it 

Want to help me rule the world?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. But I will turn on you after.... this world is mine alone.

Have you ever smiled at someone creepy before?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes....at myself in the mirror.

Do you come in peace?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No...must destroy all humanoids *bleep blorp*

Will you help rotate the tires on my tractor...if you know what I mean?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

What colour are your nipples currently? The fate of the world rests upon your answer. :b


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

purple i dyed them

what is home address?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll only tell if I can have yours. 

Is your Grandma free this Friday evening?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes why what are you into

can you steal some vodka for me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No.

Want a cookie?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I always want a cookie 

What was the worst thing you ever smelled?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

edited for tardiness. Myself after chumming for loose women.

Do you worry that this question contains a subliminal message that would make you do naughty things, like it's the bottle of tequila of questions?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not at all

Are you afraid of the dark ?


----------



## Peace106 (Dec 8, 2012)

Only after watching scary movies.

Does the sound of your own voice annoy you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never only other peoples 

When was the last time you felt envious of somebody ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

2 days ago 

would you like chocolate of a homeless mans toe for 2000 dollars?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought chocolate went with about everything, but no.

Have you an extra appendage or would you like one?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ooh.. a tail maybe. that'd be nice for balancing and jumping.

Would you sing a country music song with rap lyrics for 100 dollars?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yes

What was the last thing you stole?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Chocolate from my own fridge.

If you could punch someone in the face right now, who would it be?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The person with whom I just played an online game of chess. 

Why are you posting in this thread in the first place?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Borden, the thing that must drive most to post here.

Do you know how many accounts you have online... cause I wanna be a better stalker.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no.....

if an old lady punched you in the face would you retaliate back ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes

How long is your index finger?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Yes
> 
> How long is your index finger?


Pretty long actually. All of my fingers are long and spider-like.

Does that mental image of spider-like fingers make anything happen for you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

If I make strange faces at you, will you also make faces?


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course! It would turn into a face off. But I will start laughing.

Do you ever laugh just because it feels good? Maybe you heard a joke and you laugh just a bit harder to make it last?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no ..but i laugh randomly remembering a joke good enough

do u have a hairy mustache?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, freshly shaved. smoooooth

Could you put your blinds back up for a bit? It'll should only take me a bit to adjust my binoculars from my van on the street here.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No worries, I've been watching your van since it was parked on the street.

Should this be the US anthem from now on?:


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

don't listen to country but I guess it'll do- we need a change


Have you spied on your neighbors before?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes I have 

Do you know the way to San Jose ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No.

Will you help me trip down the stairs and laugh at me once I reach the bottom?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well,if U really want me too........

Can I use your soda bottles?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

For sure, but why? :um

Ever made fake Facebook profiles then liked your own photos?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah, i use Facebook to talk to one person every few months or so.

Are you ready for zombie apocalypse?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think so.:no

Do you wanna go for a walk with me?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Of course you have an amazing furry belly.

You cant believe its already 2nd of January, right?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I can't believe it's not the 3rd! (awaiting things on the third)

So... can you sing me to sleep tonight?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure! ... 


'Soft kitty,
Warm kitty,
Little ball of fur.
Happy kitty,
Sleepy kitty,
Purr, purr, purr.'


Would you want to be a cat for a day?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes so i can escape people for a day and mess with humans!yay

would you eat something for the trash if it was the only thing left to eat and you were starving BUT it was i had a few bugs on it?


----------



## PapaJohn (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah the bugs would probably add extra nutrients. 


Do you hate cops?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

No I don't. I have quite a few in my family, and I'm proud of them and what they do.


Who wants to go streaking?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am going streaking!yay!I stil don't know what streaking is,but I'm going streaking! yay!

May I use your mail box?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I never use it.

Can you kiss away my pain?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, if you want.

Will you do some "kissy kissy" with my teddy while I film it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only if she's cute and cuddly, and doesn't play hard to get.

Can I have some of your DNA?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Have you ever been abducted and raped by aliens as some people claim to have been?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

What happens in outerspace, stays in outerspace.

Do you think I have a chance to be adopted by Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure if your an African orphan.

How much for a one way return ticket ?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

get in this dark room and find out 

how attracted are you to yourself?


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Very much.

Would you rather jump down the building or get hit by a truck?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

get hit by a truck, would be faster and I would live while the truck would be destroyed.

Would you sleep one night in prison with a guy named Destroyer form Down Under for a million dollars?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No I kind of like having my intestines intact and I highly doubt eating my intestines would save my friends life.

Would you rather be locked in a room for 24 hours with a lion or a elephant?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Caveman?

If you could slap any celebrity,who would it be?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bieber with my fist.

If you could eat anything in the world but would die immediately afterwards what would it be?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Black ice-cream.

Can I dance on your front yard,at 12.00 midnight?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

go ahead as I don't have one..

Do you have any funny phases you made up?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can I pinch your chuchy face ?

How about I take you for a ride in my black Limousine !


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

im up for that!

tickle your feet?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh dear me that tickles! 

Will you marry me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry same sex marriages are not my thing.

Will you hold my hand while I stare into the abyss ?


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

Sure.

Would you run around a store with me yelling "Penis" ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes,LOL.

Will u blow me one last kiss?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't want to spoil any important moments for you.

If you had to navigate a building blindfolded, would you thrust me on giving you direction?
(I don't know where that question came from. I hope it's not too weird. :S)


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes.

Do you wanna dance with me?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes you have an amazing furry belly.

Do you really wanna do what you wanna do? (I'm really sorry)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The second, because I can cut my hair immediately, right?

Do you know people whose breath smell all the time?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahahaha noo..

What kind of underwear do you wear?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Batman, black and lacy, or none at all.

If the apocalypse was upon us and you had exactly 10 seconds to grab any person in the world and kiss them right before you both died, who would you grab?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

10. uh uh uh 
9. my high school romance?
8. no NO what if shes with som...
7. ebody now....
6. my long time friend
5. but she has a BOYFRIEND 
4. F***
3. F***
2. SON OF A B**** THINK
1. MY MOM

was last night ok?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

walking because it could be fixed with surgery

lick an old lady's toe for charity?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll pass.

Run a marathon for charity ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Put on a blindfold and suck a hose for charity?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What kind of hose ?

Enter a pie eating competition ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes but first I should know which ingredients they used.

Can you count to ten in Korean?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Easy peasy !

Repeat after me I am your master, your wish is my command !


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Say the magic word.

Elbows or knees: which is sexier?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

none

swim in a pool filled with candy worms?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Swim in a pool filled with crocodiles?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ANytime,anywhere.

Will U scrath my ear with this piece of wood?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It would be the greatest honour. 

How's your mother been...since last night?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

She's great. You can see her tonight if you like.

Can I hit you on the head with a pillow?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you would like be to do the same back.

Want to catch a movies and sit in the back row ?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh babez I would love to 

Does this cloth smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes :eek

Will you go with me to the park and help me stalk people?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun to me. 

Your place or mine ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yours.

On the couch or on the bed?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

the bed.....

come live in my back yard?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

With pleasure!

Want a foot massage?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No not really XD


Do you drool in your sleep?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe 

How about a ride on my magic carpet?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds fun.

Want to stroke Mr Peepee ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, as long he doesn't bite. 

Can I watch you taking a shower?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure babe, whatever turns you on.

Shall we make out likes its the last day of our lives !


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Oh **** yeah 


When was the last time you soiled yourself?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Right now

Would you go and fetch me some clean pants?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure. 

Will you accept a threesome invite?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh baby you turn me on !

Wanna get high ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sure you supplying?

go skinny dipping with some horny old men?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol

No no no. Depends on how old they are. But if they're sexy old me, I'll do it. 

Can I draw a face on your back? :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah but it's going to look plain next to all the other faces I have drawn on my back...

Is you OK, Is you?!


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

^After getting that discussion out the way with you about religion and parents beating the sh* out of me. I would say yesh I iz okay

*I'll reply to that post after my work which brings me onto my question*

*What is a purpose of a washroom? List all the reasons in a formal response.*


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

Yes well.. There was once I couldn't help it and more than a little came out...

Have you ever randomly kissed someone you don't know on the street or bus?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No :sigh

Can I kiss you?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes!:cuddle

Can we go for icecream afterwards?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Doubt your lips will reach.

Will somebody please bury me up to my neck during low tide?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sure...

can we go riding pony's together?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

If you have pony's, I do not.

Want to go to walmart wearing sweatpants?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sure cuz i got sweatpants on right now...

would you like to make butter sculptures?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

No, wouldn't. Thanks though.

Want to make blockprints from sticks of butter?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, okay.

Can I smell your hair?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure, smells like a wool hat though.

Want to watch Death proof?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no

lets fly to france?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

They can't drive in France, too fast, absolutely ruthless, it's a death sentence, OK then. 

Adopt a child from Guatemala?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

only if you co- parent

go mud surfing?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes but replace surfing with wrestling and I'm there. 

Are you a fascist?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, not really. No.

Will you call me up and make strange noises on the phone so I can sleep?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

One mating call of the african swallow made to order.

Which is scarier: circus clown or hungry Oprah holding a fork?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hungry Oprah obviously.

Do you like when spiders crawl all over you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe. I mean...spiders, sure! Centipedes, no :afr

Can I ride in the boot of your car?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Get in 

Can you draw me like one of your French girls?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no..i dont draw french girls

throw poop at your enemy?


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

While watching An Idiot Abroad, sure 

If you had to work on only one project for the next year, what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sorting sand grains by size or write the great american novel

10 rounds in the ring with Manny Pacquiao or 10 rounds in the bedroom with Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

none

f an ole lady or Oprah?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oprah 

Will you take a picture of me posing on your bed?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes then i sell it for money 

are you being naughty today?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:evil is your answer.

Would you care to join me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure 

May I paint your nails green? Pretty please?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

tattoo to on my face cuz i would make it really small

strip for a living or clean animal **** for a living?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd strip but probably starve.

Do you think you've missed your chance to be the new Justin Bieber?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah. But it doesn't matter. 

Will you put on this clown suit for me and tap dance?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

only if your paying me alot if not no..

go skinny dipping...with your 2nd grade teacher?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pass

Go bare horseback riding in the nude ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd love to!

Will you paint a picture of me bare horseback riding in the nude? :teeth


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, why not. I guess it would be an out-of-the-box experience. 

What is the creepiest question you can think of?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Would you have sex with a dead person in a mortuary ?

You asked for creepy and Necrophilia is very very creepy !


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

i just thew up in my mouth hope that answers your question

have sex with a hot 50 year old?


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in your closet


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lmao^^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha.



pastels said:


> i just thew up in my mouth hope that answers your question
> have sex with a hot 50 year old?


Depends, probably not.

Would you date an alien (as in extraterrestrial)?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

no there heads are too big.

Can I walk behind you ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, but don't get any ideas.

Would you kill a puppy?


----------



## Immature or Insecure (May 23, 2011)

depends

If I gave you a nickle would you tickle my pickle?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

you wouldn't need to pay me for me to give you a hug

whats the nastiest thing you have ever witnessed?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Black Saturday bushfires

How many teeth does a walrus have ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

2?

Do you believe your destiny is to be a porn star?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Always have just never got my big break just couldn't come up with a creative porn star name.

(holding a meat cleaver) So if you had to choose would you rather lose the feet or the hands. Just curious.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Feet. 

Can we please switch lives for a day?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

sure. Just don't be surprise when we switch back and you're in jail.

Look out your window for just a sec. Can you see me?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless you're a lamp post.

Have you ever faked being pregnant to get out of gym class?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah that was my favourite excuse .

How many brain cells does George W Bush have ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I cant count that low sorry.

Would you rather eat mystery substance one or substance two?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

number 2 please 

would you marry a foreigner so they could get their visa?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Lick the floor in a public washroom or my feet?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww ,course you can baby, there there.

Shall we hit the tiles ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That is cruelty to building materials! :wife

Here put on this blindfold and eat this sandwich maybe?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No thank you, also you are so kind for a kidnapper.

Are you monotone or multitone(should I say polytone)?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Multitone for sue ! 

Do you want to trip the light fandango ?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I politely decline as my dancing skills are sub par.

How long is your...


hair?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I think it is about 16 centimetres. However, I discovered measuring your hair with a centimetre is no picnic.

When you look deep inside yourself, how much love do you see?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Zero


How much do you look yourself in the mirror naked?  (this is the creepiest question I came up with)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It isn't that creepy. xD Once in a while, rarely.

Do you try to hump everything you see?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No, because I am in a committed relationship with my right hand. 

How often do you masturbate in a week?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends on whether I have my weekly visitor or not.

If I had to have a drug test, would you hold my urine specimen cup for me? It is difficult to do two things at once.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no

would you lick the floor for 50 dollars?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If the floor is clean, sure. 

When you are naked and there's a mirror, what body part do you avoid looking at?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My hair. It just doesn't go right with my physique. 

Have you ever thought of selling some of your organs to give
yourself some extra spending money?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not in that way, but something similar, yes.

Have you ever fantasized about torturing someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, but killing definitely yes .

Would you eat a kangaroo burger ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes! I love it.

Do you have any fake accessories? (fake Louis Vuitton handbag etc.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I'm 100% genuine.

Are you the real deal ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

As real as anything I guess. I hate posers

Would you kiss a llama?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think not, though they are cute.

How many times have you considered the possibility that you are not alone ?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Depends how you mean by that. I mean literally, a few times I guess. If you mean it terms of aliens, then somewhere out there is probably aliens. 

If I told you that only you could save the world, would you believe me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Even if I did I probably wouldn't feel like saving it anyway. 

If you could be a giant cat would you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah im not a huge fan of cats ^_^ i'd be a giant dog tho  

If you could have 1 wish what would it be?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Only 1 ? To be (at least a little bit) happy or if that ain't possible to be dead. It's not about all or nothing, it's more about a little bit of something or nothing.

if someone impersonated you on this forum, what would you do ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Aw *hugs* 

If someone impersonated me on this forum I wouldnt know what to do. i'd probably pm them saying "hi?" lol XD

If you was the last person on earth what would you do?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Live my life, and enjoy it.

Would you live in Africa?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. 

If you were to die on holiday in Majorca, would you A) prefer to fall off a balcony whilst p*****, or B) die from alcohol poising.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope, I have an online friend who lives in africa and he says its VERY DANGEROUS. He never knows if any of his family is going to die or not. (hes from South africa) 

Edit oh ^Banned for posting before [email protected][email protected]! lol XD 

I'd choose B rather die from alcohol poisining. Falling off a balcony would be pretty scary :/ and could leave your head plit open which wouldnt be nice for funeral if u had an open coffin lol XD 

What would you phisically change about yourself?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't... honestly I think I'm pretty ugly but I rather just deal with it than change who I am, I don't know why I feel that way :/




Do you have hairy feet?


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes. 

Wanna do me?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Reminded me of old days..










Why this place smells so bad?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

chili cook-off?

Are you qualified to answer this question?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

never will i ever be

can i have your number?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure if you can decipher Morse code. 

Could you get me in the mood ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am more of a tease.

Do these jeans make my butt look big?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

you could attract an assmologists in them jeans.

Do you think all gerbils are evil like me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No gerbils are cute. 

Why aren't you getting ready for your greatest moment ?


----------



## lauraangara (Jan 10, 2013)

Because I haven't put more tap dance shoes on!

How do you like wearing your socks?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh You know shin high baby!

How about a roll in the hay ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Course I will if you make it $20. :lol

Could you do a Pornstar with the cameras rolling ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, I'm too shy 

Can I squeeze you? Pretty please?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Only if I can squeeze you back 


Do you like stroking the furry wall?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Do you have an imaginary friend as awesome as mine?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

My imaginary friend ran away a long time ago.

Does your shampoo/conditioner smell nice?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!!! You could smell my hair all day :lol

Come to my tea party?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm more of a coffee person but okay.

Can you please service my automobile?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure. But if nothing works, don't blame me :afr

Do the tango with me?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sure

will you go to Las Vegas with me and get crazy drunk and party and then we can regret it later?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

only if your paying  lol ^_^ 

Would you let someone cut off your finger for $1m?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Probably.



Would you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhh dno  u cant ask the same [email protected]@@@ lol XD 
Yeah I probably would depending on which finger. And aslong as its from my left hand. I dont use that much anyway lol  

If you could choose the future would it have flying cars, or teleporters?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

1 finger for 1 million dollar ? hmmm, sounds ok to me, I'd do it then i'ma go buy me some fake friends and gf

I heard that if you drinnk 10 liters of water, you can suffer side effects, like....death, can you put that to the test for me for 100 milion dollars ?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no cause if i die then whats the point

would you eat 100 live spiders to be in a world record book?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah spiders scare me ;( I wouldnt let 1 come anywhere near me lol XD

Would you rather eat a snake or eat a baby crocodile


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Snake.

Would you go skydiving?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

YEAH (theirs a good chance I would bottle it when im up their tho) 

Im kinda scared of hights lol ^_^ I'd try my best to do it tho  

If you could ban drugs would you? (it would stop ppl from taking drugs but also stop alot of medication since their drugs aswell) ^_^


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

HollowPrince : Do you like life?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> HollowPrince : Do you like life?


1. You must answer the question above
2. You can't ask a certain person the question, if you want to do that, that's what Private Message or Visitor Messages are all about.



FunkyMonkey said:


> YEAH (theirs a good chance I would bottle it when im up their tho)
> 
> Im kinda scared of hights lol ^_^ I'd try my best to do it tho
> 
> If you could ban drugs would you? (it would stop ppl from taking drugs but also stop alot of medication since their drugs aswell) ^_^


No. I like weed.









If you could smoke a joint with someone famous who would it be with ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ninja'd.



> If you could smoke a joint with someone famous who would it be with ?


Michael J. Fox.



Freesix88 said:


> HollowPrince : Do you like life?


Not as much when i was younger.

Would you hunt people (if no one ever found out about it)?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only 1 person  

If a super famous actor turned up at your door what would you say to them?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

What the f-word are you doing at my doorstep ? 

If you could travel in time, where would you travel ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably far into the future.I'm curious, after all.

Would you rather jump of a cliff, or be eaten by a wolf?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Jump off a cliff defintely lol. My worst fear is to be slowly eaten by a zombie so a wolf comes pretty close to that lol  

Would u rather freeze to death or burn to death

(Dam we keep talkin about death now) lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Aww, come on, zombies are fun!I'd love to live and see a zombie apocalypse, It would be fun. ^_^

Freeze to death, i hate heat.

Would you rather have sexual intercourse with a zombie (that doesn't try to eat you), or a dead body? XD It's after all, a creepy questions thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah I wna click away and let someone else answer lol XD 

I guess if the zombie or dead person was a long term partner id prob go with a dead zombie lol. XD 

How would u feel if u lost ur eye sight?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Miserable.


How often do you stare at women/men for a long time?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Not that often, but when i do I stare until she stares back...lol, then I move my sight

Do you like or dislike the person that will post below you ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know, I'm not THAT much psychic.I doubt I'd dislike her/him/it? (maybe there are aliens here...or something).

Do you believe in perverted invisible people?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im an alieeeen!  ^_^

I hope perverted invisible ppl arnt real ((( scared to go in the bath nowwww lol XD 

If you had to change ur name what would u change it to?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Uh-oh, you know they're watching you!

Todes.It just sounds good for some reason, to me.It means Death, but that's not why i like it.

Do you believe in afterlife?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes

pick either be a witch/warlock or batman?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Warlock, frak yeah.

Would you like to be new Baba Vanga?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No idea what baba vanga is but im gna say yehhhh!!! lol ^_^ 

If afterlive let you pick what to be what would u choose and why? (cant be a human)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_Vanga

Death (if it was something like in Dead Like Me TV show).Think of all the creative ways i could make people die xD Now that would be fun.

Do you believe you exist?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

No, I don't exist, I'm just a product of my own imagination. 

Would you have the courage to let a boa constrictor ''hug'' you, with paramedics around to save you if something happens ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:um I have never tried, to be honest.

Do you like the taste of your own blood? (What kind of question is that. I should stop posting in this thread. It's not my kind of thread. :no)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I find that it is tasteless.


Have you ever eaten your own boogers?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh! why do I always be the 1 that answers the worst things!!!! ;( lol

Yeahhh *hides* lol ^_^ 

If you could ressurect 1 person from death that wasnt a family member or any1 you knew personally who would it be?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Martin Luther King

Will you see yourself coming ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

Where's the beef?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In the stockyard.

Are you a believer in the after world ?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Believer of what? Religion wise No. 


What did you eat this morning ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hot buttered toast.

Can a bird fly backwards ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure...if it's drunk.

Squeeze me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like a trap :sus


Chew my toe nails?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No.

Hug me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay 

Are you your own grandpa?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I am not sure, what you mean by that, so no? 


How was your evening/day/morning until now?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

So tiring, I can't sleep.

Will you bake me a cake?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg I love baking cakes and buns!!!! but no too tired sorry  

Will u bake the above person a cake and pretend its from me?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No, because I am not that much selfless , if I make something the other must appreciate what I did


If someone of opposite sex, challenged you to a naked wrestling match, would you accept?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Doubtful.


Have you ever eaten your own earwax?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No


Have you eaten your own boogers ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

;( omg not again! ITS ALWAYS ME THAT ANSWERS THE WORST!!!!!!!

Yeah when I was younger ;( lol 

Do u always wash ur hands when u go to the toilet. (lets see how someone else likes it) lol ^_^

Edit: was answering the ear wax but same answer to the booger one aswell. 
-On a good note I always wash my hands after the toilet!!!- lol XD


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. 


Do you pee in the shower?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hell no.................once,long time ago.

Will u smell my dishwasher?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No


Have you ever tried humping your pillow ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nope didnt even know ppl did that? lol 

Have u ever drunk from a family members can of pop and it had a cigerette inside XD


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't have family................

Can I escort u to the kitchen?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

sure why not

have you ever been in a state of blood lust?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yes :X


Have you ever bitten your own toe nails?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Now how would one go about doing that?! Nope.

Anyway:


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really.I have all me friends here .

Will u be my friend in the afterlife?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm sorry but there is only the void 


Will you touch my forehead?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

only with a baseball bat  (only joking lol ) ^_^ *touches forehead* 

if you was starving would you get the only chocolate bar available or give it to a starving kid? ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Probably, although I don't see what good it will do in the long run, if it's the last food on earth that chocolate bar won't let that kid go much further.

This question is depressing lol


Erhm...




Have you ever fantasized about a relative?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop (and pretty sure every1 would say no even if they had) lol ^_^ 

If u could destroy the coca cola brand or pepsi brand which would u destroy?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Pepsi 



Do you have a feet fetish?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop  I have a hug fetish tho lol XD 

How would no internet access affect your life?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

That's improbable as I've made a deal with the Devil.

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Play League of Legends or other online games  

What would u change about yourself otherthan social Anxiety?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Play League of Legends or other online games
> 
> What would u change about yourself otherthan social Anxiety?


Remove spots (moles and achne)

Have you ever wanted some strange disaster to happen (i.e alein invasion, zombie apocolypse, computers/robots attack humanity) because normal life is so dull?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, all the time 

Will you help me kill the zombies when they attack?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

All except few.

If you had a choice, would you choose heaven or hell?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Heaven because I'm in hell already.

What do you wear to bed?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Underwear + a T Shirt.

Would you join me in a quest to enslave humans and rule the world?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I would, but I don't know how to play Yu-Gi-Oh! 

Would you like a cookie?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Depends on what type it is :0.
Do you want to go rob a store with me tonight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like a hoot.

Shall we or shan't we ?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Let's shall.

Is it safe?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Course it's safe, now hold this bomb detonator.

When was the last time you saw Lucy in the sky with diamonds?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

one month ago

Did you touch my clowns?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not on your Nelly !

How much do you know ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Too much -_-

Should I propose or no?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Deffo, in like Flyn !

Have you matured like a fine English cheddar ?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

nope, no where neare.

Do you love or hate facebook?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate it...


Is there a woman for me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

I can has burger? Pretty please?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You want fries with that ?

Can you juggle more than your life ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No, not really.

Arm wrestle with me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I must warn you I have strong wrists. 

So how long has it been ?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Several metres. 

When did you last vomit?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Last week :|

Can I feel your pulse?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have no pulse, for I have no heart.


What is your most shameful secret?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah I rly cant say sowwy  
#threadkiller lol 

2nd most shamefull secret (irl not on here) = I have SA 

If you could completely cure yourself of SA but pass it onto a stranger. Would you?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No.

What u doing tommorow, any plans.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Same as always staying in playing the computer. Watchng tv ^_^

Whats your favourite drink and why ^_^


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Water because it tastes good in a way. 

What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Chocolate.

Measure my size?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

K

Measure mine?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol uhhh I hope were talking about wasits and nothing else  XD if we are then sure! 

Would you like to be the voice of a character on simpsons?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> lol uhhh I hope were talking about wasits and nothing else  XD if we are then sure!
> 
> Would you like to be the voice of a character on simpsons?


Yh, i can do chief wigum

when is the last time u rhode a bike?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yesterday

What was the last song you listened to that brought tears into your eyes?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:cry now look what you've done to me!



Does your mother know about us?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

No. 

Does your Dad still talk about "that time" with me?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

What time?:shock

Do you think that Batman donated his sperm?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant answer that im bound by the confidentiality agreement XD 

Have you ever kicked or punched furniture out of frustration


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have in the past but can't remember how long its been since I did that.

How long can a little girl hold her breathe for?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends how long her hair is lol ^_^

Mcdonalds or burger king and why?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

McDonald's for the fries and I find Ronald McDonald creepier than that King dude.

Can I have your hair to make my dog a wig?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry. No, even thought it would be for a great cause. 

Who do you like more Batman or Flash?


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

BATMAN!

Do you want to move in with me?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure, why not?  

Guess, I'm your new room mate. 

Do you like vanilla ice cream?


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

Love it.

If we're room mates, what color should we paint the bathroom?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Grey.

If you had to choose, which race would you pick: 1) australoid; 2) capoid; 3) caucasoid; 4) *********; 5) *******?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

#3

Would you be uncomfortable if i feed your remains to my dogs (when you die)?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, sightly uncomfortable with the idea of getting my remains eating by dogs even if I passed away. 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Red, for some reason.

Do you believe in destiny?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

To some extent I believe in destiny.

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

No, i don't.

Would you join Church of Satan?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope, I'm agnostic and the Church of Satan is basically atheist. So their beliefs and mine won't go really well together. 

Which season do you like the most?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spring

Are you tall for your height ?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Not really. Unless, you consider 5'2/5'3 ish tall. 

If you can have any super power, what kind of super power would you want?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Spring
> 
> Are you tall for your height ?


no i'm exactly average for my height.

Whats your favourite poem?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ninja'd.Don't have one.

Do you view porn as something sick?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope.

Do you prefer the weather to be hot or cold?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cold

Are you into the Bible ?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

No

How many times have you posted on this thread:b


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Over 8 posts. 

If you could be any mythology creatures as in mermaids, werewolves, and etc. , which one would you want to be?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Oh the Illiad. So semi- (Greek) god lol? 

What is the best prank you played on someone?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm... 
-thinks back- 
My best prank would have to be throwing a fake spider at my friend and it was supposed to be fool proof, but it backfired. 

What's your eye vision?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can see normally. But I can't see in the dark like my cat can :|

Want to watch a movie and hit the pub tonight?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if your buying.

Can I watch you undress ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Only if you make a tape and release it to the internet.

Wanna make a baby?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

Only if I get to be on MTv's Teen Mom.

what is your opinion of mini-skirts?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The shorter the better. 

What do you see in the mirror ?


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

wish I knew, there is always this freaking good looking guy in the way.

are you a bootyologist or do you master in something else?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I master in bootytology and in fact have a practice dedicated to it.

Will you accept this rose?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly. Thank you 

How about a foot massage?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Queen of Spades said:


> Certainly. Thank you
> 
> How about a foot massage?


Would you like one or are you offering? :b

What is that behind you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh that's just my old cupboard in which I used to hide the bodies 

Shall I make you some tea my dear?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*in posh english voice*
Ah that would be quite spelnded. one would like 2 sugars please.  

If you could have any job in the world what would it be and why?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to be a filmmaker! I would mostly make documentaries about animals 

Could I spend the night with you? I promise I won't snoop around your stuff.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Musician - lov music. 

Jump around lik u don't care?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Oops. Sure.

Want the couch?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, thank you! 

Could you bring me my dinner to the couch?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Def.

What's 4 dinner?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm...Pizza? Oh I hope so!!! :clap

Want to make prank calls to kill boredom?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol. Yes.!

U write what to say. I get to do the talking.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If you insist lol :b

Help me take my cat for a walk?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that like walking the dog?

Can I rub you for good luck?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

Depends on where.

What s your favorite feature on a girl and why?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Eyes or smile  and because errr smiles make me smile and eyes tell alot about a person ^_^ 

Which celebrity would you marry


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh...Lizzie Brocheré (the girl from AHS second season).










Do you want to hunt whales with me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No.

Want to help me build some airtight chambers?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly  lol 

Would u rather punch me or high five me  lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Punch five you! 

Can you please do my laundry?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nah, but since you are gonna do it, you might as well do my landuary too. 

If you can wish for anything, what would you wish for? By the way, you can't wish for more wishes or more genies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd wish I could change something about me 

what would you wish for if u had 1 wish?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

If I had 1 wish, I would probably wish for something that can change the world and make it a better place. 

If you were stranded on an island, what is one thing you would bring?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

A girl. xD

Who would you rather listen to, Bieber or Gaga?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

what kind of question even is that! >< lady gaga all the way!

have you ever feared giant space craft gonna cover all your sky?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly I spend almost all my time in my room whats it matter to me? lol ^_^

How do you think your life would be if electric was never discovered


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

I think i'd die without electricity.

Worst pickup line?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

heres 20 cents, call your mum tell her your not coming home.

best pickup line?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

That's a toughie. 
Hmm... 
I guess I will go with, do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?

What's the funniest joke you have ever heard?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The driver says: "Ugh, thats the ugliest baby I've ever seen."

The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming She says to a man next to her: "The driver just insulted me." The man says: "You go up there and tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you." lol 

Whats the worst joke you've ever heard?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL, the baby must be pretty hairy. 

What did the apple say to the orange? Nothing, apples can't talk. 

What's your favorite color?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ORANGEEEE!!!! lol  

if you could invent a fast food chain to rival mcdonalds and burger king what would you call it? and what would be different / special about it? ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Something like..."Feast of the Queen" and it'd have everything from McDonald's and Burger King put together. 

Can I borrow your trousers?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

I have on a skirt

Would you lend me 1,000,000 dollars?


----------



## cdx (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes! but Zimbabwean dollars

Do you like mongooses (mongeese?)?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I will lend you One-hundred Trillion Dollars!









What is the grossest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

cdx said:


> Yes! but Zimbabwean dollars
> 
> Do you like mongooses (mongeese?)?


Lol, you beat me and said the exact same thing. 
Mongooses look like interesting animals so I guess.

What is the grossest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stale hot chips, I should have just binned them.

Can you take the heat ?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

i could beat miami by myself

What would you do if a bird landed on your boner?
(sorry if thats innappropriate i heard it the other day and new i had to ask it here)


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd be disturbed because I'm a girl... 

Favorite Singer?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Michael jackson

Do you have scissors 61?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No.

Want to look up strange things on the internet with me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I do that already. 

Want to jump off a cliff together ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, that is not my idea of fun, nor is it my ideal way to die

Have you licked someone else's toe before?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you offering ?

Lets end it together !


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No thanks.

Can I dance with your wet laundry?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

not unless ur gna rewash them ^_^ 

Whats the best thing you've ever bought?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm...Shampoo.

Have you ever misbehaved in public?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was younger me and some friends went into a huge store that sells clothes and toys and stuff and we picked up 1 of the footballs and started playing dodge ball until the security guard chased us out lol XD (if u mean that kinda misbehaving) 

What would u buy from ebay with £200? lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cool story bro :teeth

I'd probably buy a game for Xbox 

Please sign my autograph?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

get in the queue if theirs time sure  lol ^_^ 

Have you ever gave a homeless guy spare change?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No :blush I am always approached by them when I get out of the station but if I would give all of them spare change I'd end up homeless myself. 

Can you still count your missed opportunities?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No :|

Will you count the stars with me tonight?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure. I love stars.

Do you own any pink piece of clothing?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Alas no,

Have you ever experienced toe nail fungus?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ew no lol 

Have u ever broke a bone before?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No :|

Would you go outside in your underwear?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No

Have you ever been on a boat ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nop  

have u ever been to another country?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope :|

Can I draw you for fun?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

sure aslong as I dont have to be naked ^_^  

can you give me some free stuff?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> sure aslong as I dont have to be naked ^_^
> 
> can you give me some free stuff?


I have nothing for free 

If a dog had the hots for you, would you let him round your bases?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

lol, no.

What's that playing in your tv?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't have TV.

Would you ever put a book inside you wing?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

could i?

do you mind if we hold hands later??


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends if im getting paid for it 

would you like to live forever?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

No. I'd have to see everybody that I love die.

What is your plan for the zombie Apocalypse? (the more detail the better)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shoot to kill!mUahahahahaha!

Can I borrow ur gun?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

No. I don't own a gun. :/

top 3 biggest fears?


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

People hating me, Elevators, guns. 

How did you pick your username?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It was the result of perfect randomness.

If I'd tell you a secret, would you guard it with all your powers?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

If I tell a secret to someone, I can't watch that person 24/7 to see if he keeps it...

What is your fetish ?


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

I like to be cuddled. Is that a fetish? 

Do you ever wish you were an animal of some sort?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly  I always wondered how cool it would be to be someones pet dog tho. ^_^

Have u ever dreamed about being a super hero?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ya!

Will u show me to the nearest blood bank?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

*points to dracula's castle*

what do you sleep in?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A coffin.....................I'm not really sure these days.................

Whos your favourite serial killer?


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Mmm, bed? 


What color underwear are you wearing right now? Don't look.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

*ops, my reply is a lil late*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Blue, unless it has somehow changed (o_o)

Would you rather eat worms or slugs?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Worms

Can U be my hero for today?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, it could be fun.

Do you wanna make a band with me?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure. 

What should the band be called?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

TEA-N-biscuits!

Can I join?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, the more the merrier. 

-scratches head-
Now, what else do we need to do for the band?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Umm we need a new Logo for TEA-N-biscuits 

will you make a new logo for our band? ^_^


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

a kitty playing the piano

do you like the band they (or you) started?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, i do.

What kind of music (genre) should we play?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

Country music

Thing you couldn't survive without?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Food. 

Can you sing?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NOPE!!! lol XD  

Can you dance?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

No, I have horrible coordination. 

Can you play any instruments?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I can play a few tunes on the piano  (mostly nursery rhymes) lol  

Are u any good at desiging rockstar outfits for the new band?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

i think birthday suits is appropriate

are you my son?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope not.

Would you like to be a ghost?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe after I die. Im okay where I am for the moment  lol ^_^

if u were a ghost would u join our band?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.We would be frakking unique, and probably instantly famous 

Wanna go on a hike?


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Only if you don't rape me in the woods.

Would you drive a car with 3-wheels?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to be a passenger when I was a kid so sure why not.

How many monkeys in a tree ?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

6?

How many bunnies in the meadow?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How did you know ?

10 bunnies

Why do stars shine at night and not in the day ?


----------



## mnmolino (Jan 12, 2013)

they shine all the time, the sun is a star

do you have a song that fills you up with honey and warm cookies when you're sad?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not anymore.

Are you sad right now?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Buy me a bottle of coke to make me happy?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.

Wanna go and dance in the rain?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, I'd love to!!!

Can I borrow your clothes? Because I don't have another set to change into after dancing in the rain.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, take anything you like.

How about some music?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes please! Anything classical or rock 

Would you like to taste my soup?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Is that a trick question :sus

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

About a tonne.

Can you see my what not in this ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes :um

Do you think I should wear blue today?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

think you should go with what your heart feels 


Have you peaked into a stranger's window before?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only when there is no one at home. 

Have you stalked anyone recently ?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope lol

Wanna taste my rainbow?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only if your talking about skittles  

Could u go to mcdonalds and bring it back for me plz  im hungry


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Only if you go get me skittlez. 

Should I bang her or no?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes you should. :um

Can I watch?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ofc you can.

But do you really want to xD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe 

Do you think I should give my cat a hug right now?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No - he scratch you like he scratch me once ;_;

Can I take pictures of you wearing these yellow washing up gloves?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure! Just don't make me look too fat.

Could you stand on your head and recite Mark Antony's speech from "Julius Caesar"?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

no my head dont have feet lol  

Do u think I should make something to eat or go to the fish shop ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fish shop!!!

Want to try and catch the biggest catfish ever?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What's with you and cats?!  Not really, I'm busy today maybe next week (never)

Would you like to get married and then get divorced 48 hours later?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends if their rich  lol ^_^

Do u think becoming famous would change the way u are around your family and friends?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Shall we go skydiving?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.

If I told you that you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No Awww thank you

Will you place your leg inside the mouth of this poorly sedated alligator whilst I paint a portrait of you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

depends if you'll insure my leg for $25m 

If you was on a ship and it was sinking would u rush to the lifeboats first or would u help ppl get on them?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd rush to the lifeboats first. I'm a coward and I can't swim :afr

Squeeze my teddy?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Why not..........

Will U torture my foot?


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

YES! It's not my foot...

Would you try completing a Diet Coke and Mentos challange ... at a funeral?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nu uh they sometimes turn into torpeedos lol ^_^

how do u think the world would be if they was still a slave trade. (buying and selling slaves)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you think the slave trade is over?

TPBM has seen the Venus with a telescope.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop but ive seen the moon thro 1 with a cheap telescope  lol XD 

Do u think ppl will ever live on the moon?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Only if i help 'em.

Would you go on a trip to the Mars, if you knew you couldn't come back?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nope. 
Their already doing that  U can sign up now for it but their not sending ppl to mars until 2023. Once u go u cant come back ever. So most ppl that sign up now will av changed their minds by 2023 lol ^_^ 

Would you live on mars?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!

Will you go to Mars with me?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not worth it. Mars is one of the most boring planets in the solar system, why not deciding to go to the caramelized Jupiter or mint lollipop Neptun? 

Will you join my 'voyage dans la Saturn'?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.



FunkyMonkey said:


> Their already doing that  U can sign up now for it but their not sending ppl to mars until 2023. Once u go u cant come back ever. So most ppl that sign up now will av changed their minds by 2023 lol ^_^


Yep, i know.I'd sing up, if i knew i could pass all the tests & stuff xD

Wanna go watch a soccer game?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends if england is playing  lol ^_^

Could u build a new toilet in my bedroom quickly because my sis is in the shower and im bursting for a number 1 ^_^

P.S number 1 = A wee for any1 that doesnt know lol


----------



## trinitrish (Nov 26, 2012)

I not only build that toilet but pitch in a bidet!

Do you play with your bugga when you pick it out of your nose?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I just eat it straight away lol  joking ^_^ I blow my nose into toilet paper =]

Whose got your dream hair style?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Its commodious.









Who has the best eyebrows in your opinion?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mona Lisa! 









Can I have the keys to your garage?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

we dont have a garage  U can have the keys to our side gate tho if u wnt  

If I left the keys in my door would u carry on walking. Tell me ive left them or take them outta the door


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd get in, and rob your place *nods*.Nah, I'd probably take it and let you know you left it, or hide it somewhere (so no unwanted one can find it).

Wanna go deer hunting?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure if you buy the guns  

Can u hunt deers while riding a horse?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's find out xD

Would you cook 'em as well?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah but I wouldnt eat them - ew fussy eater remember  lol ^_^

Would u ride the horse over to the local shop and buy me a potato so I could eat that instead?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hehe 
Sure.But you'd have to eat it raw 

Can you give me back my 2 hours, I've wasted on talking about religion with my family?Please? *puppy eyes*


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes but u have to go to church every sunday for 45 minutes ^_^

Would u like to be a genie and grant ppl wishes?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, as long i can grant some wishes for me too.



> Yes but u have to go to church every sunday for 45 minutes ^_^


Better kill me dude, straight away. XD

Wanna go burn down the city?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh im not rly into starting fires  we can paint it instead?  lol 

Can u give me a coat im FREEZING! ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Then what will I wear? ;_;
OK - I will sacrifice my LIFE for another soul, but tell my family I died with dignity! Oh the shame!

Can I take you to dinner then ditch you without paying?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure I dont mind paying anyway I haz loads of money  lol XD 

Could u bake me an apple crumble and some chocolate custard if I pay u $15


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

15 dollars? Sorry I can't cook anyway lol

Where's your most ticklish spot?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

my belly / the sides of my belly  

When was the last time you sung in the bath/shower?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't remember. But I'll admit I danced in it a few days ago! lmao (Why am I saying this?) 

When was the last time you picked your nose? :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol  i've never danced in the bath / shower XD ive pretended to sing thro an invisible microphone tho lol  

last time I picked my nose was like a month ago I usually blow into toilet paper to clear my nose  

when was the last time you ate mcdonalds ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

My middle name is Lee and wow u never ate at mcdonalds before??? omg u dont know what ur missing!!!!  

what birth star/sign are u?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I'm a Libra.


Is there something that you are looking forward to for this year?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm...not sure yet, even tho I'm looking forward to some things, i don't want to do 'em even more, so...

What would you do if you were born in 17th century?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I would add to the wonderful literature that came into being back then! The Renaissance was in it's prime during that time. I would also try and meet Shakespeare and tell him how much I admire his work :clap 

Get in the chocolate filled tub with me?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Now that's fun, of course 

Watch some comedy show with me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure! How about "Two and a Half Men" ?

Want to go to the beach and bury me till my neck in sand?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why stop at the neck ? XD

Want to watch the tide coming in ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.

Wanna drown someone in that tide?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun.

Want to go for a swim in Loch Ness ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, i hope we find that famous monster.










How about some beer, to make it more fun?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Make mine a Boags Draught 

Have you tested yourself recently ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't tested myself for anything off late :|

Will you test me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure,
Can you take instructions ?


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, only they are well written though. 

Have any weird fetishes?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

To many to tell.

Have you got an itch that you just can't scratch ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes...my back.

Scratch my back for me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you say please !

Are you at home to Mrs rude ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe

Do you think cherries go well with coffee?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No as I hate cherries and I hate coffee 


Do you ever smell your own feet?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very seldom.

Do you have bio under your arms ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Show me the meaning of being lonely?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

"Howls to the moon".

Are you bouncy ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bouncy. Funky, crazy, u name it  lol ^_^ 

Do you ever wish your parents were richer?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

No.

Are you satisfied with the carpet in your home?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never!

Are you in a contest ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh  I couldn't win 1 even if I was the only contender :/ lol 

What are you most proud of?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My patience my enthusiasm for life, my creative genius and my ability to make things up XD.

Can I stroke your ears ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol XD

hmmmm u can pull them if u want not too sure about stoking them  lol 

if we had no forks do u think every1 would start and use chop stix/sticks


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I don't know about everyone but I would just start using my hands; less complicated lol.

Can you keep a package for me at your place for the week?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe.

Only if you drive me around for a day


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I aint driving you around for a day just cause ur keeping someone elses package. What do I get outta it?  

Would u bring the sun to england please?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, not sure how I'd do that, but sure, i can try.

Do you want to know when you will die?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No


Do you want to go with me in a dark alley at night ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

To play poker  sure 

Would u risk your life for $1m?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.

Do you want to learn a new language?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd love to learn chinese  [my fave country]

Would u help me learn chinese if you were able to speak it yourself?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, but since i dislike it, I'll probably never learn it 

Would you want to live in Sweden?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. If I may trust the Swedish crime series half of the population consists of murderous psychopaths, whereas the other half consists of depressed alcoholics. Plus it's too cold.

Can you get me a toe?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Sure but what colour and size do you want?

If i kill someone over international waters, is it still a crime?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Depends

Do u wear depends?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

what? have no idea what those are 

Will you go out with me? (hope you are girl)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No, I don't swing that way sorry.


Can I borrow you credit card to order some books?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

No, because you would not go out with me for a beer. 


Did you ever kiss a girl?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll have to wait for my kiss-and-tell book to come out, but all I'm saying for now is my lips should be bronzed.

I am getting ready for your execution. What do you want for your last meal?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

A big mac, a large pepperoni pizza, a big soda, some french fries and a big kebab. 



If someone said they would give you $10,000 to run naked in the mall would you do it ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your internal organs.
No because they wouldn't pay up.

I'm annexing your lawn do you have a pool in your bad yard? If not you can keep it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

That questions too canadian/american for me dont understand  lol + im dumb so that dont help  

Ill say sure tho ^_^ lol 

Could u feed me some bananas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure :banana

Do you think you could eat a whole Zebra?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Depends on what it tastes like might take a day or two and I probably wouldn't eat the eyes or organs.

Do you think you could eat 5 boxes of honeycomb cereal.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If I'm shut in a room forever and I'm bored to do death...maybe.

Do you think you can dance?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nop wna teach me? 

would you like a pet dog? ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG yes!!!! :clap 

Will you gift me a puppy for my Birthday?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

depends if you'll gift me £800 at the same time :lol 

would u like to share my dr pepper? ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah mate, you can have it all.I'd rather get some Coca Cola, so... 

How many TV Shows have you seen?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

would you like a pet snake ?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to pass. Lol


Open this banana???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus ok... *opens cautiously* 

Open this box?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

No I don't trust you 


Drink this colorful liquid??


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Umm delicious, "eyes water and then faints".

Can you smell something ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is that gas? >.>

Do you enjoy your life?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a blast !

Any skeletons in your closet ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhmmmmmmmmm,are U a cop?

Shall one help me dispose of these bodybags which btw is full?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

it depends. Their not real bodys inside riiiiiiiiite? and that blood coming from the top is just tomato juice? if so sure ill help u move them  

If I get arrested for helping take part is smiley the super freaks murder would u be my wittness?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Um sure.

Ima get paid! Right?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What are you a wise Guy ?

Ever been hit on before ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Once they set me free yeah ^_^ (unless they send me to jail, Then your not a good wittness so no money for uuuuuuuuu!)  

Edit: ah beaten  lol 
Yeah quite a few times when I was younger but I always said I had to go home so i've never actully been with anyone 

When u see a rainbow do u always think its amazing and wonder how it happens?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I already know, but i always admire the colours.

Can you see into the future ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop but I can see into my past  lol ^_^ 

Do u think we will ever be invaded by aliens?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Time will tell my friend. 

Do you know the way to Baker Street ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

no uh I know the way to a bakery tho  OM NOM NOM lol ^_^

Would u have a private mcdonalds restraunt in your house if it was possible?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!! :clap

Do you have a pet Gargoyle?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but don't tell anyone, they're officially illegal here. 

Why aren't you asleep?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because I'm nocturnal.

If you had X-ray vision, what would you look at first?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Because I only woke up 2 hours agooooooooooooooooooo lol ^_^

Edit: awh I always get beat. lol 

ermm I'd look to see if ive broke any bones in my body lol ^_^ 

Are u hungry? (if yes make me something to eat aswell)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Do you think it was the butler?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Monkey boy must eat when hungry! everybody is butler to monkey boy!  
(I hear talking but I still see no food)  

If u joined the army what would u be?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd like to be in the airforce.

Do you look younger than you are?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I look younger than I am.

Do you prefer your toilet paper rolls under or over?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ummmm Ill say over  (not sure what their under or over tho) MonkeyBoy has no brain  
lol ^_^ 

if you was a billionaire would u have a golden toilet? 
(I know their was 1 in saudi arabia but he got it melted down and sold then the gold price raise rocketed  EW? someones wearing jewellery that was once pooped on) :lol


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I already spent my life savings on one. Worth it.

Would you consider growing a Hitler mustache if I gave you $5?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nu uh but i'd like to be hitler for a day if u could arrange it?  *I DO AN AWSOME NAZI GERMAN WALK* I used to be a kickboxer so I can lift my legs rly high mwahaha :lol

If I told you I was hitlers son would u keep it a secret? ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure! We could plot things together 

Did you notice that I noticed that you noticed that I noticed this?


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

:haha No I don't.


Would you sleep next to a real life beaver?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe

Would you like some ants in your pants?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

not rly insects scare me  specially spiderrrrrs!!! 

could I put my freeeezing cold hands on your cheeks


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Knock yourself out.

Can I maybe borrow your electric chair?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

If i ever get one, you can have it.

What is the last thing you saw on TV?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Watching some lame quiz thing atm called perfection (cant be bothered to turn tv over) lol

What was the last thing u watched in the cinema?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm...nice question.I don't remember, since it was years ago (I prefer my PC).

What would you do, if i told you you have one more hour left, before you die?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd quit my job, eat like a pig and take one last look at the world from the tallest building in my area, awaiting my end. 

Can you beat the computer at chess?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I think i can (although haven't played for a while, so i don't remember).

Do you like playing computer games?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOVE playing them [email protected]@@@@  

whats your favourite boys and girls name


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boy...um...I don't know. Girl...Esther 

Will you scream like a girl if I caught you in the shower?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Probably. However the chance that is ever going to happen appears to be negligible.

Do you recognise this symbol?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ermmm no but the eye reminds me of Yu Gi Oh lol  

If I was the king of England would u treat me differently?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe.Not sure, if it happened, i guess we would found out.

Do you like Avril Lavigne?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

YEAH shes awsomeeeee ^_^ 

Have u ever had a ride on a horse?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I think i did once, when i was 5-6 years old.

Where do you see yourself, 5 years from now?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dead.

Do you think flying a kite during a storm is a good idea?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

:/

Nope.

Wanna do some randomly crazy things?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

sure. *swings keyboard around and hits hollowprince on head* :lol >: D
*hides behind sofa before you take revenge* lol ^_^ 

Do u think if zombies took over the world eventully they would become intelligent?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!! They'd probably even rename Subway as "Subway...eat flesh" 

Want to be a human cannonball?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> Yes!!! They'd probably even rename Subway as "Subway...eat flesh"
> 
> Want to be a human cannonball?


Eek, no way!

Where is the hairy-est place on your body excluding your head?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My ding dong area. 

Have you considered how unimportant you are in the general scheme of things ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep.

Do you think Aliens are among us?


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

No, but I'm sure they exist somewhere.

What is your mom's middle name?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I thought mine was "you're an idiot" for about the first twelve years of life. Hers I better keep secret since I I use such things as passwords, but it is relatively masculine for such a girly woman.

If you are what you eat, what are you mostly made up of?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sugar and fat.

Why don't Cactus's offer free water ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

because they are greedy


Do you like staying up late?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

meh. 

Are you a happy go lucky sort or a anxious depressive ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Prob the latter , iguess. 

Do you crack up reading some of these replies? (I do, :lol )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure do, laughter is a tonic. 

How tall is a Chinaman ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

As tall as my thumb.

Shall we ride ostriches into the sunset?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't c why not. 

Then what?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Then we could go and have some wine at my place 

If I was behind you right now, would you be afraid?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol. Yes.

Would u be afraid?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Could you be bribed with candy?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Omg. Lol. Yes.

What could bribe u?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats 

Do you believe pigs can fly?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No,

What's ur fav kind of cat.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love all kinds of kitties!!! But I like black cats a lot.

Do you think you could adopt a kitty?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. 

How come yr asking if someone believes pigs can fly?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Just curious ^_^

Do you like being interrogated?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Online sure. Irl nuuuuuu!! lol ^_^ 

If I was a MonkeyKing would u feed me bananas if the wages were good!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly! But please give me at least half a share of your bananas your majesty :b

Want to hear me croaking like a frog? Rrrrrribit


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Sure! Maybe you can use this website to transfer your frog-imitation. It's very useful for this kind of purposes. http://vocaroo.com/

Can you feel the cold outside?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG YEAH!! lol my jaw is shaking, my legs are shaking, my hands feel like their abouts to fall off. BRRRRRRR Englands SO COLD  *and my teeth and clashing* or chittering what ever u call it :lol 

If you could move all your family to spain right now to live forever. Would u do it?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Why?

Do you like answering questions with questions?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Who doesn't?

Do you prefer tongues or ears?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Was that a figurative expression of 'listening or talking'?

Have you taken any of the IQ tests on internet? If so, how much did you get?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Do I look like I am just going to tell you?

What is your favourite type of cereals?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate cereals, I tend to avoid them, nasty carbs they are.

WOuld you ride a dolphin's back if you could ? Above the waves.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!! I've always wanted to do that. This is weird.

Do you think this is weird?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah dolphines are cute i'd like to ride 1  well id prefer to ride a shark actully but something tells me its not a good idea  lol ^_^ 

Which do u thinks more dangerous A dolphin with a lazer beam attached to its head or a normal shark?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably the first, because dolphins are friendly, that means they will try to stay close to you. Also they like to push people with their heads. 

How many teeth you have?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

28. First time i've ever counted my teeth before lol does every1 have 28? 

How many hairs on your head do u have? :lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If you know what I mean...

Do you look in the mirror and say, 'that's it'?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol XD

and nop  I dont like to look in mirrors

If u could transform into a cartoon character who would u be and why?  
[U dont get any special powers]


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Misty from Pokemon as I look slick in yellow. 

Do your nipples harden in the cold?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Erm I dno I put my cold hand on it and didnt seem to change :lol 

Do you think u'd cope living on a farm making all ur own food and stuff?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably, as long i have internet.

When you die, do you want to be buried or cremated?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cremated  nobody would visit my gave anyway lol :/ 

Would u like to be a gunner in an apachi hellicopter


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

If my country was using it, yeah.

What do you think of world peace?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

It sounds nice, but it would never happen. 

Would you rather ugly and smart or good looking and stupid?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Any :lol better than being ugly and stupid  lol I'd rather be good looking and stupid tho ^_^

What do u mostly dream about? (something thats not rude!!) lol XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mostly violent dreams.Eh, i like 'em.

Do you think Scotty knows?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

-gasp- Of course. Scotty should know by now. After all, there was a song.  

Would you rather be loved for who you are not or hated for who you are?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd rather be loved for who I'm not.Everyone's got secrets that would make people love/like 'em less...

Do you like reading books?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometimes

Can I bury you in the backyard up to the middle of your chest and plant some poison ivy around you?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you don't mind being hit over the back of the head by a shovel.

Would you like to see the Milky Way ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes.

Want to see my collection?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You betcha!

Shall we cross the threshold ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not ready to yet


Has your best friend seen you naked?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The answer would be no.

Can you use a gun ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No man... I can't even remember to have ever seen a gun in real life. Though I'm going to visit the US next summer so that will probably change.

Can you tell me something about your father?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

His first name is Donald..

Tell me something about your mother.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is 5'4

Tell me something about yourself ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have 4 stuffed animals, one small cat pillow, normal sleeping pillow, and a stuffed Stan on my bed 24/7


Tell me something about your best friend.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I lost him 7 years ago when I moved to another city. I tried to contact him... (*goes into a corner and starts crying).

For how much money would you dress as a bunny and run down the street ? Remember, your face is visible.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Aw 

and uhhhh £2000 I hate attracting attension lol XD If I had my face covered i'd prob do it for £20  lol XD 

If u could have the power of gold touch. (everything u touch turns to gold) would u take it? 
(U could never turn it off so although u'd be very rich you wouldnt be able to do very much) lol ^_^


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nah, it would make life to difficult. If I wanted to eat a cookie, it would probably turn into gold, so that would suck big time. 

If you could have the power to read minds would you take it, even if you can't turn it off?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!! Omg. I especially want to get into the minds of some specific people :um

Would you want to be in a room filled with chocolate?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes!! That would be like chocolate heaven. 

Would you want to be in a room filled with cookies?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only if their freshly baked and still hot and soft  I dont like hard cookies  lol ^_^

Would you make me something to eat? all this talk of food is making me hungry lol


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep.  You get a freshly one of a kind baked cookie. -hands the cookie-

Do you eat cookies with milk?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes :clap

Do you possess the ability to fly?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, but shh... don't tell anyone or the government will take me away and use me for experiments. 

If there was a time machine, would you go back in time?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!! I want to see all my favourite historic periods.

If you woke up in the middle of nowhere one day, would you be scared?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not scared, rather curious about how the frak that happened.

Novak Djokovic.Rings any bells?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope.  
No bells ringing or any light bulbs turning on. 

If you were a teacher, what grade would you want to teach?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I am a teacher lol. I'm okay with primary school.

Could you climb a skyscraper from the outside?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

No, I probably couldn't I would get to scared to climb something so high up. :| I'm okay with fences, but skyscrapers is too much. 

Could you climb a tree?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure now, but i did when i was younger xD So probably.

Are you a Rammstein fan?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't say I'm a fan, but they're alright.

Want to by my eyelashes as they fall out?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ever eaten anything while it's heart was still beating?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

What did you dream about last night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm an eyebrow guy, I imagine a bug or two, and I dreamed I was going ice-climbing but I fell and broke my wretched neck.

If you were reincarnated as a piece of celery, would you be mad if I cut you up and put you in my salad?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep. :mum
I prefer to not be cut up into pieces, even if I were a celery.

Do you think plants have feelings?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. 

Who is your favourite dictator?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Mobutu Sese Seko Kuku Ngbendu wa Za Banga.










Seriously which dictator salutes the millions with a flower print costume?

Do you want to know whats going on in Playboy Mansion?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A bunch of hot women not giving me a second thought.


Have you ever put your hands over your ears and listened to yourself
think?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. My thoughts are deafening enough already.

If you'd want to kill me, what kind of weapon would you use?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

A knife.

Do you like snow?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yup. Snow reminds me of Christmas and when snow flakes fall down, it looks so magically. 

If you could have any animal as a pet, what animal would you choose?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A killer whale.

Do U find sharks attractive?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

No! I find them terrifying! :afr

Would you mind scratching that fricken itch I can't reach on my back?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Ehh... I have thought about it but no sorry 

What you doing tomorrow?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Same as I do everyday. Wake up go on comp watch tv eat go to bed. lol  

If u was a movie maker what kind of movie what u make?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

A Sci-Fi movie, with zombies in it as well. (I have an idea)

What is your favourite movie genre?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I like all movie genres as long as they are interesting and have a story line, but I guess mystery would have to be my favorite. 

Is there a movie that you want to watch that is coming out soon?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe.

Would anyone like to live in Australia ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hell no m8.

Will U name your kids after me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never gonna have any brats. 

Want to play with tiger snakes ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.

Will U help me tame them?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure, nothing like taming tiger snakes to relieve boredom. xD

When should we start taming the tiger snakes?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm....tomorrow at dawn.

How long do U sleep?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm... it depends when I go to sleep and when I decide to wake u, but I guess it ranges from 6-10 hours. ^_^

What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I never sleep.

What is your favorite method of torture?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

You never sleep? Must be a vampire... :b

Favorite method of torture? Hmm... I don't got one. 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Black, blue, purple, red and green.

I just wrote a children's play and I want you to play the lead. Will you accept?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm... sure? -scratches head-

What does the lead have to do?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You have to dress like a rabbit and hop around on all fours.

Want to do some Karaoke?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure, but my singing sounds horrible. 

What shall be the song we choose?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Celebrate good times.

Would you ever put exotic giraffe oil in your hair?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe, it depends. 

Would you ever use soap nuts to wash your clothes?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Errrrrrrrrrrr , no.

Would you take a bath in syrup?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure. Strawberry syrup preferably.

Will you build me a spaceship so I can go back home?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would, but I wouldn't trust my workmanship.

Have you thought about Moths lately ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. I have moths in my head.

What do you have in your basement?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No basement, my house is devoid of interesting places like that.

Do you like Gooseberries ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

This is the first time I heard of 'em.

Can you see the sky?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

who doesnt?

can i be your cat?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm more of a dog person but sure, why not.

Can I draw on your face with a sharpie?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure!

Can we just whistle while we work?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, it'll make working more fun. 

If you can live anywhere, where would you want to live?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sweden.

What time is it right now where you live?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4:52 pm 

Why are you so afraid?


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

I'M NOT AFRAID, OH OH

Do you like Gangnam Style?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!! I can do the horse move.

Will you do the Gangnam Style dance with me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes!

Can I pet your big toe?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure if you want to. 

Can I touch your hair?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay 

Come have dinner with me tonight?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure.

What are we having for dinner?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pizza :clap

Let's build a tree house?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

We should build a tree house. It could be our secret hide out. 

If we build a tree house, where should it be located?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

in a tree?  

Ok, the Pacific Northwest next to a place that delivers pizzas.

Which is the cooler SA- social anxiety or sexaholics anonymous?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

The sex thingy.

Ever hug a tree for real?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't think so. 


What's your worst nightmare?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess it's dying slowly, while surrounded by snakes.

Have you seen this?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

:lol since its only 11 seconds I watched it (cant usually watch vids) 

HES CRAZY :rofl (I think his hair style is pretty awsome aswell lol XD
If this was a banning thread i'd ban u for traumatizing me (woo big word for me) lol XD 

Do u think in the future they'll have adverts on tv where u can put ur hand into the screen to try a sample ? like with willy wonka and the chocolate factory


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> :lol since its only 11 seconds I watched it (cant usually watch vids)
> 
> HES CRAZY :rofl (I think his hair style is pretty awsome aswell lol XD
> If this was a banning thread i'd ban u for traumatizing me (woo big word for me) lol XD
> ...


Yes and when they do, I'm never going to switch off babe station.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh.. A question. Have you ever pissed in the sink?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Yep, I just wanted to try. 

What do you do while you're home alone?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Listen to music, watch TV/movies, and etc. 

What kind of music are you into?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mostly metal, although i listen to almost everything.

Is it raining?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No

Do you have an attached earlobe?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhhh I think so I dno lol XD I have normal ears ^_^ 

Do u have any peircings and where?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, my ears.

Would you get nipple piercings?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No.

U want 2 get matching tattoos?


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

No, I dislike tats

What do your farts smell like?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Like a pine forests

When were you out of nappies ?


----------



## payindews (Jan 19, 2013)

Just ran out, darn.

Can I borrow your car?


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

How long can a child hold his or her breath?


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

payindews said:


> Just ran out, darn.
> 
> Can I borrow your car?


Sure. But you'd have to walk here first.


----------



## payindews (Jan 19, 2013)

hellinnorway said:


> Sure. But you'd have to walk here first.


Okay, I'll start walking now, see you in a couple of years ...lol


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

payindews said:


> Okay, I'll start walking now, see you in a couple of years ...lol


LOL See ya way later man lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Where is the question Hellinnorway??

Are you lost in music?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm lost in general.


Can I borrow a dollar?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No because I'm broke 

Feel my muscles?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

They're bigger than mine! hmph..

Do you use a unicycle as your primary mode of transport?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

No, a turtle.

Want to grab a beer and watch "Funny games"?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!!! I love that movie.

How about a game of cards soon after?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes. 

Let's play turtle?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

ok
where do you live?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Upstairs

Would you rather cheat on someone and get away with it forever? Or have people think you have cheated on someone, but be innocent?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I rather people think I've cheated on someone, but be innocent because at least I know the truth. 

Would you rather be loved, but never loved or love and never loved back?


----------



## flal4 (Jan 8, 2013)

im not sure, ive never been loved or loved....

would you get naked rub vasaline all over your body and squirm around like a slug?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun.

Would you run to there and back, to see how far it is ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!

Want to pick strawberries with me? I'll give you a few.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds good to me. 

What do you like more apples or oranges?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Oranges.

Have you ever eaten a wild strawberry?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope. 

Would you ever eat Fugu(puffer fish)?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No as all Japanese food is puke.

Have you ever wished upon a star ?


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes.

Why do you keep popping up???


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Because I'm your friendly neighbourhood stalker.

Have you looked under your bed recently ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep my stash of explosives and ammunition is still there.


Have you checked you attic recently?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes and it is full of insulation foam.

Can I sidle up next to you ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, but I like my personal space


What TV game show do you want to be on?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Total blackout on syfy

Ever wondered why I think you are so hot?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ love that show but would never go on it! lol


No I never wondered


What do you see?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> ^ love that show but would never go on it! lol
> 
> No I never wondered
> 
> What do you see?


My puppy running around

Does jesus love u?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would say no since I'm an atheist 


What do you hear?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You snoring, now where's my ear muffs. 

Can I detect a slow wit ?


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

is sodium hydroxide best for dissolving body tissue into a coffee like liquid or would lime work just as well???


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know, you should ask Walt White he's your chemistry man.

Can you smell burning ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No?

Will you drive me to the bank and wait outside with the car turned on for me?


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Don't know, you should ask Walt White he's your chemistry man.
> 
> Can you smell burning ?


He's not answering my texts, that *******!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure. 

Then let's go to mcdonalds. And get a big Mac?


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> Sure.
> 
> Then let's go to mcdonalds. And get a big Mac?


Mmmmm, I'm in


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Forgot to ask a creepy question Becca, so mine is for you!

(As Becca) Wanna shave our heads and glue the hair on our faces?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not until this cold spell breaks.

If I took you on a safari, would you be my official food taster?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im a rly fussy eater :s, I'd taste frozen chips or chicken burgers or anything like that (aslong as their cooked) but I aint trying no zebra or strange stuff :lol ^_^ 

If we was on a saffari stood next to each other and a lion pounced on me what would u do XD


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I have no idea what I would do. I have horrible reflexes. I would probably mentally start freaking out, start panicking, and trying to figure out what to do. Hopefully, somehow I come up with this awesome amazing plan to lure the lion off of you, but it might be playful pounce from the lion. So you might be okay. ^_____^

If you could be any animal, what animal would you want to be?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
OMG!! thats a nice way of saying "I'd leave you and let the lion eat you" awh  lol XD 

If I could be any animal I think id be a dog :3 
(aslong as its a big family with loads of kids and none violent adults) lol ^_^

Do u think fleas / ant / other small creatures have feelings? and do u think their family cries when u crush a member of their family


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.

Do you wanna drink tea?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope.

You want to listen to music


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, yep since I'm already listening to music.

If you were a crayon, what color would you be? 



FunkyMonkey said:


> ^
> OMG!! thats a nice way of saying "I'd leave you and let the lion eat you" awh  lol XD


It's not. I wouldn't just throw you under the bus like that and let the lions eat you up.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to pick one from chemistry crayons,









Copper sulfate. 

Which one would you choose?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Tetrachloro- Copper Complex. 

If you could only eat one food for the rest of your life, what would it be? 
*
*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Pizza.One thing that i (probably) wouldn't get sick of.

Do you like watching soap opera TV shows?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

YEAH!!! 

Eastenders = best soap everrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! lol ^_^ 
you foreigners dont know what your missing!!  

Would you date a rly old billionaire if they were gna die in the next 5 years and leave everything to you?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Only soap operas i can stand are Los Serrano and Los Hombres De Paco.And that's because both have a lot of comedy in it 

Depends.If it was a female, and depends how old, etc...but probably.I'd survive five years xD

Wanna go visit the graveyard at night?


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

yes, this is just what i feel like right now, being in a dark, cool place with fresh air and the wind around me, being lonley, away from my problems.. 
graveyards in my city here are kinda used as park, the only problem might be creepy ppl who like to destroy things there at night, if not them.. i wouldnt be afraid of the dead

whats the first thing in your life you remeber, your very first memory


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Playing by myself.

Do you know your abcs ?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep. 

Do you know how to count to 10 in any language other than English?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure do.

Which way is it to tin can alley ?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

That way. -points to no particular direction- 

Does your closet teleport you to Narnia?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

no, it teleports me to Rupaul's Drag Race :teeth
-kidding of course-

I just did my laundry. Would you help fold my underwear?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll pass on that one. 

How much is too much ?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

30 shots

Can you touch this?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure, but hey I'll give it a shot.

Is 7 inches long enough ?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Not sure, but hey I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Is 7 inches long enough ?


no

would you rather fart in a butterflies face or high five a snake?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fart in a butterflies face, not a hard decision.

Can we just be friends ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, I could use a friend.

What was "our" song again, I can't remember?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wind beneath my wings, fancy you forgetting that.

Fancy a drive in my Porsche ?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Sure thing 

Where is the cocaine stashed to?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If I told you that I would have to kill you. 

Do you want to raise hell to the ground ?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

tannasg said:


> If I told you that I would have to kill you.
> 
> Do you want to raise hell to the ground ?


Not even if I had the puzzle box from Hellraiser! Pin head scares me :afr

Do you want to get chopped up into a million pieces?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No but thanks for asking 


Have you seen bigfoot recently?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

yea he's in my closet trying on my shoes

are you glad to be the sperm that made it?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess, only race I've ever won by the way hahahahahahah :lol

Do you arm pits ever smell like cheese?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope.

How many times have you done it ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I hav no idea.

Want to shoot some hoops?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, okay but I don't really play well

Would you prefer to paint a whole house or do a 5 min class presentation on the subject of yourself


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Def 5 min. Even though that's a little nightmare

Iv e done the painting stuff & it sucked.

Would u rather do a speech or wait tables?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Speech.

Want to draw funny faces on apples?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I prefer a banana any day hahaha 

Have you ever walked in dog sh.it in your bare feet?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope.

Is it true that you guard gates of Hell?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope, that's the Cerberus's job. 

Are you afraid of clowns?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah clowns are pretty cool :lol ^_^ 

Do u think circus's should have animals and stuff performing or do u think its animal cruelty? :d


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think circus's should have animals perform and I do think it's animal cruelty. The animals in the circus get treated really bad and inhumanely.

If you could change one thing about this world, what would it be?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I would run it, completely.

If you could do one thing and get away with it what would it be?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm... 
if I could do one thing and get away with it, it would be shutting making all the computers, cell phones, laptops, and etc. down world wide. I'm curious in how everyone would react. 

If you could stay the same age forever, which age would it be?


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Thirty-five? I could be just on the brink of cougardom foreeverrr.

Would you rather fight Spider-Man or Batman?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Batman, I guess. Spiders scare the wits out of me. Bats can be pretty cute.

If you were locked up in a room with only a saw, a mandarin, and a 5000-piece jigsaw puzzle, what would you do?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Take a nap.

Have you ever been attracted to any family member? DON'T LIE! It's not taboo unless you actually take the initiative.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

None their all very average.

Can you see the lights of Vegas ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only in my dreams :3 

can u look at my new profile I just finished creating :rofl 
(mwaha if I say this on all the threads im gna end up with millions of views!!!!)


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure. 
Trying to advertise, eh ? :b
Anyways, it looks really nice. 

If today was your last day, what would you do?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Can you spell your name in Greek ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop but I can spell it in english >: D Lol ^_^ 

Can u go make me something to eat [email protected]@ I'll pay!!! lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How about lambs brains with black pudding.

Would the next person also like a plate of ^ ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ew nevaaaa!! im the fussiest eater in the world :lol XD 

would u wash the queen daily for $500 per day? including baths and toilet! lol ^_^


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

For only 500 Dollars?! Well, you can say no to... I mean, sure!

Would you wash Prince Charles for 1000 a day?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhhh I dno maybe 1000 a day is alot of money XD rather wash the queen for 250 per day tho lol  

if you was a super hero would u be a good guy or a bad guy and why ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

WTF I am a super hero !

Can I watch you enter ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oo u changed ur pic lol  [if this was a banning thread id ban u for that!!!!] XD

ermmmm sure, not sure what im entering tho lol ^_^

How do you think your life would be if u was born 100 years ago


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If I was a 100 today, I'd quit *****ing about social anxiety and hit on anything in a skirt. No more wasting opportunities.

Would you like to get hit on by a 100 year old?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eww no. But I'm desperate so....I could change my mind.

Climb Mt. Everest with me?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure. I might die though so be prepared.

Would you ever preserve your cat and put it in your living room?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no, I would not want to see it that way :/


Do you want to fly to the moon?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

Will you or won't you ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I won't, i refuse.

Do you want some free air?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. In all five tyres please. 

If a pigeon randomly flew into your house one day, would you try and eat it?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah...I'd just get it out.

Do you wanna be a mod on SAS?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. Too much responsibility :no

Want to sit on my lap while I read you a story?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, sure.

What story?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Little Red Riding Hood  You'll wuv it!!! ^_^

Can I also tuck you in bed after story time?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I've actually read that as a kid.But who didn't.

Sure, if we can have pancakes for breakfast tomorrow xD

Have you heard of Dead Sara?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course! I'm having tea with her this evening.

Want to try and taste some dog food?


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

No but feel free to tell me.

If i pay you 55 pound sterling would you snort your own nail filings?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. I'm not going to fall for that again.

If I paid you in sugar cubes, will you paint my cat's box for me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ooo yeah I love painting ^_^ I dont want no sugar cubes tho lol XD

would u stand on my back and move around abit cus Its been hurting for 2 days!!! lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Aw... um *stomps on back*  hope that helps.

Does absinthe make the heart grow fonder or just higher?


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never tried, so I wouldn't know.

What's your stance on anal probing?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know...maybe I'd like it when I'm asleep.

Have you ever tried to eat a cherry without holding it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

Can you walk backwards whilst whistling and clapping your hands ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. 

Will you tune my guitar for me? I'm too lazy to do it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure as long as you don't mind me using a kitchen fork.

What time was it when you last saw a recollection from your past ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm...I don't know :|

Do you want to hug and kiss a tree?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

How big does it have to be ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bath!!!!!!! their way better lol ^_^ but fiiiine shower if u dont wna bath :/

Think a few of my nails are getting long  should I bite them, cut them, or leave them ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Leave 'em, till they grow like this:










Are you up for breakfast?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Take the spaghetti out of your ears and quit listening to death metal while doing cross-stitching.

If you were in the news, what is the most likely thing you've done?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a badger dude, can't you see? http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/

What is your taste in music like? (poor, good, etc, in your opinion)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eclectic, which is by definition varied, so good man real good.

Have you seen a hobbit lately ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have yet to meet a girl who wasn't a bother.

Do you worry you might get laugh lines from being too happy?


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Not really... I don't smile enough anyway.


Do you ever fart in public and try to cover it up with cough, only to find out how that miserably fails?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope, as I never fart in public.

Can you deliver the goods ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah bring the money, meet me at the docks in 45 minutes. #UnderCoverPoliceOfficer ^_^

If your plane got hijacked by terrorists what would u do


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ill be sure to let the romans know  lol ^_^ 

Do you know what im going to make to eat?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bubble and squeak ? 

Do you remember the Sooty show ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol yeah ^_^ used to like it when I was younger but then I realised its a guy with his hand inside a puppet  [Sorry if I just gave the secret away!!!!] lol ^_^

If you could choose only 1 film to continuelly play on tv what film would u choose? :3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The two Towers.

Have you seen my pet duck ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Last I saw him, he was by my pet crocodile.


Will you make me a sammich and bring me a beer?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Have you already had your cholera check this year?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No don't need one.

Can I smell your roses ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No.

What's yr fav brand of TP? :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quiltron it's pure indulgence. 

What you wearing tonight hun ?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Tonight, I will probably wear the flesh of a mangled deer.

How many testicles do you have?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

14.

Will you throw me out with the bathwater?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont think you'd fit down the plug hole. :/ lol ^_^

Do you eat breakfast before you brush your teeth or brush your teeth before you eat breakfast?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

The only thing I do before I brush my teeth is take a whiz.

Wouldn't coffee flavored toothpaste be great!?!?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I dont like coffee >: ( How about tea flavour OR sugar flavour lol ^_^ 

Do you think every country should have a king and a queen


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure, what do I care? 


Want to go hug strangers with me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Randomly walk up to ppl and hug them nu uh a girl would probably slap me and a guy would probably punch my face in lol XD 

Stand around wearing a free hugs t shirt? sure ^_^ lol.

Wna buy fake guns in america and aim them at a police officer?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sure, then you can borrow Resident evil while you're here.

Want to go around asking people to make change for a nickle?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay :3

Why did you do it? Why?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont wna talk about it !!!! *cries* lol  

Do u think dogs ever wish they could be humans?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes all the time!!! One day the world will go to the dogs...literally 

Do you have nine lives?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Only nine? Pff I'm immortal!

Have you ever gone to the bathroom and not wash your hands afterwards?! Awnser honestly!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Nine lives is for pussies. I have seventeen.

What is your favourite kind of poison?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Any kind that will kill the ARMIDILLO in your avatar lol >: D

Do you think elephants like ppl to sit on their backs? or do u think it annoys them lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It annoys them. I mean..I wouldn't want anyone sitting on my back...noooo :no

Please eat these carrot sticks?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I wouldnt mind someone sitting on my back its been hurting for a few days lol XD but its getting better now ^_^ think its almost back to normal  

Ew im not eating carrot sticks >: ( I only like baby carrots from a tin  

Do u think u could live on an island on yourself for the rest of your life? fishing for food and eating coconuts etc


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You could try and bend yourself backwards 

I could indeed! I've always wanted my own island!!!! Do islands have internet though? 

Did you eat all the sugar?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not me, and you can't prove it. :b

Repeat after me, you are my one real love and I shall cherish you for the rest of my life. :um


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

You can't make me say that.

Have you ever done something just to piss someone off because you know they'll never really know if it was you or not?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure have.

Can I put my hand there ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh I bite!!! lol ^_^ 

If you got $50b for free do u think u'd be able to give $49b to charity? or do u think u'd become greedy?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd give 25b to charity and keep the rest. Charity begins at home ^_^

Did you brush your teeth today?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> I'd give 25b to charity and keep the rest. Charity begins at home ^_^
> 
> Did you brush your teeth today?


Nope wna kiss me? :troll LOL ^_^ yeah I brush them when I wake up and just before I go to sleep 

Do u think any country will actully use a nuke in the future?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I do.

Ever write your name in the snow?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've done my own translation of *War and Peace *in the snow.

Would you be flattered if I tattooed a caricature of your face on the backside of a hippopotamus?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd be moved to tears.

Do you know that moment when you wake up, you want to get out of bed, but then you realise it is weekend and you fall back into blissful repose?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I used too.

Can I help you fit into that smaller dress ?


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, but no lol

What color is your house?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most brick

What's the best way to get on your bad side?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry I'm 100% good. :no

So how you swinging ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure. 

Please walk home with me? I'm so...afraid :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus no...

Can I test these handcuff on you to make sure they work when I need to use them?


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

No, but I'll test them on you if you like 

Paper bags vs plastic?


----------



## living dead man (Jan 29, 2013)

i will ask a funny question
My best friend told me that Omegle is a good website to meet cool ppl. Do you think i should kill him???because all ppl i spoke with were perverts and ******s


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

plastic

Can I be your stalker ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes! I've always wanted a stalker.

Did you eat the last rainbow? 'Cause I can't see it now.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Roy G. Biv did.

Want to attend a funeral for a tree?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh, I'm not big on funerals, even less on something as a tree. But you go dude.

Let's go watch Arsenal on Saturday?


----------



## F S (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not very fond of football, let's go get our faces painted instead.

Will you stow away with me on a cruise ship for the purposes of eloping in Greece? We can wear togas!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Why not? If you pay for the cruise, I'll pay for the togas.

Can you remember this code for me? 
09940492894440930


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait until I find a pen.

Would you enjoy my trip to the dark side?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh, maybe :stu

Would you enjoy my trip to the dark side it would be very red... and funny but mostly red


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Red is the color of satisfaction

Which superhero would you like to beat up?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cat Woman.

Can I say I think you look absolutely great with nothing on.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

that's a little odd considering we don't personally know each other


What did you last steal?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I never steal.

Can I show you the light ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

At the end of the rainbow?  sure if theirs still a pot of GOLD!!! lol ^_^ 

Have u ever stolen from a shop when u was younger :3


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep.

How come ur such a funk a monkey?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Becuz I can do MonkyFacesssss!!! lol 
(awh I need my other hand free to pull my other ear)  









Whats your bank details? :rofl


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Bank - HSBC
A/C Name - BiteMe
Sort code - 40-28-15
A/C number - 91339427

Lets go skiing?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh, u gave fake bank info!! how could I trust u to go skii'ing with me. U could kill me and bury me in snow 

Would u eat a dog if their was no food and u was abouts to starve to death? XD


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The last time I went skiing I usually was in this or a similar position:










So maybe it wouldn't be a very luminous idea.

Do you ever listen to Rammstein? Be honest! :sus


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

yes i have actualy

You ever spelled the word "tree" wrong?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope but I do spell ALOT of stuff wrong :lol ^_^

If the word computer had never been invented what would be a good word for it?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

"The Thing You'll Waste All Your Time On".

Wanna break dance?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol sure ^_^ teach me how to moon walk!!! XD 

Do u think it would be cool to have 2 heads?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I think that'd be pretty awkward.

How beautiful is the moon?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Very beautiful...but it's personality is rubbish.

What cha gonna do when they come for you? (Bad boys, bad boys).


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to light my spliff and escape on my longboard. To the person below, hello, when was the last time scratched your crotch and sniffed it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:um...I don't remember 

Are you obsessed with touching a cat's nose?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Ha! No. I used to be a little obsessed with touching my dog's though, but now the snottiness/general germiness puts me of. :|

Uum do you ever eat spreads or comdiments straight from the jar?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

J_Duece said:


> I'm going to light my spliff and escape on my longboard. To the person below, hello, when was the last time scratched your crotch and sniffed it?


:haha:haha

Aww what I'd give for a spliff right now. :sigh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I don't

Do I turn you on baby ?


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes you do. 

What would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Unmentionable things.

What's your favorite thing to do on the weekend?


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Take a swim in the Styx.

If you got 1'000'000'000 bucks for every finger you chopped off, how many would you chop *chop!* ?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 15, 2012)

Mia 91 said:


> Take a swim in the Styx.
> 
> If you got 1'000'000'000 bucks for every finger you chopped off, how many would you chop *chop!* ?


None at all.

If I knocked on your door and asked you to come with me and bring your axe, would you? And if so, why?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say chop your own wood, hahahha.

Want to make up in our usual way ?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 15, 2012)

Sure. I'll go get the tamburine and marmite. You go put on your pink sweater.

I am your father. Uhm. Mother. What is your reaction to that, my dear son/daughter?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Runs for the door crying.

Is that pie for me ?


----------



## Pieface (Feb 15, 2012)

You can run, but you can't hide.. And the pie is certainly not for you. The pie is for the face, and the face is for the pie. It's the way it was meant to be since the beginning of time.

If a raven is like a big fat elephant sitting at a writing desk. Then what's the fish bowl for?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The fish bowl is for your car keys and wallet.

Is that smile on your face for me ?


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> :haha:haha
> 
> Aww what I'd give for a spliff right now. :sigh


'cuse me while I light my spliff.:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

What, you.

Please buy me flowers?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How about these I just borrowed them from the cemetery. 

Can you do the mashed potato ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks.

No, I can do the boiled potato. 

Can I pet your beard?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No but you can stroke my hairy belly. 

Can I show you a good time ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, buy me a drink first.

Want to ride my elephant?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

nothx i prefer Mûmakil



Becca333 said:


> He's not answering my texts, that *******!


What are you doing?

What was she doing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothing.

Nothing.


Why is an elevator not a system?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BECAUSE it dont wnabe!!!!!! lol ^_^

Could u give me a back massageeeee!!!


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess I could.

 If you were a worm, how long would you be?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Uhh...7 inches.

Do you see what I see?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If you're a woman, then no I have no idea but I didn't do it.


Do you have cute outfits or do you just wear what is on top of the pile?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im a guy so I guess u wouldnt call my outfits cute lol ^_^ 
I wear kinda expensive pea coats and stuff tho  

Would u like to date the queen of England?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No.

Are you into Kinky fetishes ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh lol.

Do u like onesies!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Is Alive (Aug 30, 2012)

Because she's cheating on you.

Do you find any of your Family members attractive *sexually*? (Best question) >
VVVVVV


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

nullPointer said:


> I got punched in my face for staring at my dad's a**
> 
> why did this guy ask that question ?? :sus


He's weird.

Do you like tacos or burritos ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Neither, because I haven't tasted those. 

Please eat my potatoes?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes!!!! But as long as we're only going to play SVR 2009 ^^

Can I borrow your spatula?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not a chance in hell.

Now I'm going to count to ten, and when I'm finished I expect you to have been very thorough.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not thorough.

Whatcha gonna do now?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bend over dear, this might be painful. 

Can you hold your breath whilst chewing gum ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope

Want to come in?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Only if your king kong is an actual gorilla living in your bathroom.

Do you look at the toilet paper in order to determine how well you wiped?


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

haha idk never really talk to her

if you had a choice between eating a shoe or the worst food item you hate to eat what would you pick?


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

intestines on toast

If you have to be reborn as an animal, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A chameleon so I can see whats going on without moving.

Can I feel under there ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure. But whatever you do, don't squeeze. 

Have you cheated on him yet?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, thanks.

Would you like to see my one-eyed monster?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pass

Can I show you my new ding dong ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, it could be fun.

Wanna travel to Australia with me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Wanna hear me squeal?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. When you offered to croak like a frog you stepped back at the last moment so now I'll no longer fall for it. 

Can I borrow your sanity?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have none left, sorry.

Why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

People are playing games they think they don't want to play.

When did you first discover that you were a un-normalian


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't use facebook..

Do you have a sister and where does she live?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have a sister and she lives with my mom, wich is on the other end of the country.



Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

My daddy is my daddy and I'm afraid if I told you what he does, I'd have to kill you.

Can you rub my tummy?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Only if you will ruffle my hair in return.

Will you?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Only if it's tairy hairy.

Would you lick my chocolate(the expensive kind, lindt you know) dipped balls for 5000 dollars?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, anything for chocolate :O

Do you think you'd look good in leather?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm...I'd look weird in it probably.

So, how's the band going?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

The same way your life is going.

What's the bar like?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fleshy

Go stand in the middle of a field at 1 am?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mehhh, I'm lazy. Maybe some other day.

Wanna go hunt terrorists?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I'll leave that to the professionals.


Where in the world is Carmen Electra?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Somewhere warm. Take a guess.

Would you sing up to be a first man or woman, on the Mars?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably the marathon if I was in shape for one.

Would you make out with the equivalent of that guy from the GoDaddy Superbowl commercial who made out with Bar Refaeli, if you were well compensated?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


What's the frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Probably next winter.

Cheese can fly. True or false?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You accidentally got teleported.

Is this true? How could you do this to yourself?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because I like tormenting you with my repetitiveness. Actually, I have OCD.

Would you rather be accidentally locked up in a hospital at night or a mall?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mall. I don't like hospitals, give me the creeps. :afr


Will you kiss me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NO THANKS! I dont know how to kiss  lol XD

If your country joined a world war and forced u to go into the army how would u feel :3


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd be horrified. But here's what I'd do. I would first say "no" like a lady. If they still insisted on me joining, I'd get the guns out. 

What's better...chocolate kisses or salted peasnuts?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg just googled chocolate kisses!! we dont got those in England  they look OM NOM NOMalicious lol ^_^ I love salted peanuts tho but I think id like chocolate kisses  

Mcdonalds or Burger king?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mcdonalds ^_^

Are you pwetty like a daisy?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Neither, please. :afr
Edit: I don't think so... I'm more like a thistle I'd say.

How do you deal with the overwhelming nonsensity of life?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ A _Scottish_ thistle :eek more like an English rose :yes (sounds creepy but I don't care)

And to answer your question, I don't deal with it all that well. I ignore things, I lie to myself, and convince myself things are good when they're not so good, if that makes sense. I'm doing all that right now.

To be...

...or not to be?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

That is the question? 

How about we light candles tonight and make shadows on the wall?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If 'the one' is my retarded imaginary boyfriend, count me out. 

Want to go outside and distract the birds?


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

No it's his foot! 

What would you do if you went to sleep in your bed tonight and woke up tomorrow morning in your bed on a stage with 10000 people watching you?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll let you know when the right time comes.

Can you roll back the time?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it would require me shooting you through an event horizon and reassembling you from scratch. 

If I hung pictures of you around your neighborhood with a lost and found reward offered, how long would it take someone to identify you and claim the reward?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Few years probably.

It's Legen...wait for it...?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't...understand. :sus

Is it possible to blend a watermelon?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Legendary lol 
Yes you can blend a watermelon with s big blender

Do you smell your socks in your downtime?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope.

Were you born in a cabbage patch too?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

No, but close...im a carrot

Do you brush your hair with a toothbrush?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

How about we get together and make strange noises?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Sure why not...

How many puppies do you eat for breakfast


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I am a self-professed expert at doing amphibian mating calls. Frogs love me.

Have you ever been accused of being a witch?

edit: Oh no, I'm late. Only one puppy and only because he fell into my bowl of puppy chow cereal this morning.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not recently. :um


Have you ever been poked with a sharp stick? oke


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably.

is this the internets?


----------



## phoenix24 (Jan 30, 2013)

fingertips said:


> yes. yes i do.
> 
> what are you wearing?


nothing Do you know where the gay bar is ?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Take a left then a right...never keep straight though

Where did you get that toilet


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Home Depot

Will you tune my guitar for me?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Only if you can do without it  I know nothing of guitars so I would probably break it.

Do you like cloudy days?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I killed myself.

Are you sure you want to do this?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

No, as always.

Do you still laugh when someone farts on a TV Show?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

'What the fuk is that?' (answer & question together)


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Your mom

How much would would you eat before a woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

A lot.

Do you shave your potatoes?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Where are you most ticklish?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope :afr

If I tag you, will you be "it"?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I think..........

What frightens U the most in the dark?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

The way I start thinking.

Is it sunny outside?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, it's dark, or maybe, I've got my eyes closed. No, it's dark.

Are you more of a fighter or a lover?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fighters FTW

Would you date a 69 year old like me? :um


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

nope that would be illegal

what's your least favorite color?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yellow

Will you grab my pigtails?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll give anything a try once ! 

Shall we play follow the leader ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You start leading and I'll be sure to follow.

What do you like best about the opposite sex?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Everything.


How about some verbal intercourse?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes please, I've just sent you a cyber sexual message.

Would you like to dance naked with me under the stars while this is playing




CAUTION CONTAINS TITIS


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but my nails need trimmed first.

If S.A.S had a version of the Dating Game, would you take part?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope as you all live in another hemisphere. 

Can I comb your hair ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am pretty much a big baby when it comes to someone pulling my hair. Kick me in the face but don't yank my hair.

Can I test your reflexes by throwing bowling balls at you? I think I should quit watching The Big Lebowski


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fire away. :duck


Do you like the smell of napalm in the morning?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope.

Can you tell me what rhymes with "hips don't lie" ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ships don't cry

Do you want to play on the swings ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, but I'll go first.

Do you have a red butt?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

More like a cream cheese

Do you have a wide hole ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. 

How many fingers...am I holding up?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

My telepathical powers tell me the answer is seven.

Can you teach me how to cry?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly....think of something horrible and let the tears roll.

Would you like some peanut butter spread on your....bread?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nope

Can I show you the way to San Jose ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No thanks.

Pears or apples?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ooo good question  
I like to make apple pies and apple crumbles so i'd say apples ^_^ but if I was eating them as a fruit i'd say pear OM NOM NOM lol 

Do u get embarassed if u fall over / hurt urself or do u laugh? lol XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I start swearing, usually. Or just say something like "dumbass".

Wanna climb on trees?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!! :clap

Please help me slay the dragon so I can rescue the princess?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sure, only if there is a reward at the end. 

Can I have a free hug?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly...:squeeze

Do you want to squeeze?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

sure, I need one. 

Are you wearing any clothes right now? LOL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If you think I am...yes :um

Want to ride an asteroid together?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sure, as long as it's one that's not heading directly for earth. 

How about we make a stop at the moon first?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!! We could eat up the moon together...since it's made of cheese.

Want to do strange things on the moon?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya! Like do slow motion action scenes from the Matrix. 

If we met aliens... would we assimilate with their society or return to earth?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Assimilate with the society for sure!

Do you like being bitten?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Ohh yes. Mega turn on. 

Would you let someone lick peanut butter off of your "nutter"?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Are you a pillow biter?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No


Do your ever drool in your sleep?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Do you count sheep before you sleep?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope, it doesnt work. 

If you have a cat, ever bitten its nose?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No but I'm sure I've kissed it...

Has your tongue ever touched that of a dog or cat... by accident ofcourse?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a dog that would get so excited to see you that she would pretty much french kiss you if you didn't cover your mouth.

Can I start a vicious rumor about you?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

No  

Do you want to play in a band with me?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, bring in the guitar, I'll do the organ or piano.


Would you hug a grizzly bear if the instructor said it's safe ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No but I'd troll people with him

Would you put on a blind fold and follow that strange man over there?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Of course...not. But I'd gladly swap places with you.

What are you downloading right now?


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

"How to Download for Dummies"

Wanna go dive into a pool full of green Jello and radioactive mutated Swedish Fish with me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg yes!!! :clap

Are you my daddy?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I'm old enough.

Hands up if you love me ?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

:no

When you drink milk, do you get a mustache?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I do :O

Can you grow a bigger mustache than mine?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

probably not. your quite manly! mwahaha joking <3 ofcourse I could!!  

Would u go to the cinema with me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes! Hope you picked a good movie 

Do you want to travel around the world in 80 days with me?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's better than sitting at home.

What were you thinking about when you last climaxed?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Just some guy...

If A is the father of B, could B be the father of A?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm it depends. How does C feel about all of this? and why isn't D getting invloved!! :lol ^_^

How much wood does a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

A ton! :O

What if we're all really vegetables? :afr


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Then I guess that would make me a cabbage lol ^_^

Do u think theirs more life on another planet thats similar to humans?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe there's a planet out there inhabited by all our clones :O

Do you talk to trees like me?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Queen of Spades said:


> Maybe there's a planet out there inhabited by all our clones :O
> 
> Do you talk to trees like me?


Yes I'm a dendropheliac

What was your first thought today?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

"What time is it?"

Where you were born?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Northern USA.

What if we are really not here. It's all an image or simulation like the matrix...then would it matter if you did something..?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Might aswell...

Have you ever bitten your toe nails?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I like to grow my toenails out and paint them with pretty colors.

How do you feel about shaving your head and using the space for advertizing?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

if i can make a living that way i like it

are you old enough?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope jail bait :sus

Are you into narwhal's.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know what a narwal is and don't care.

Do you want to scrub my feet with a toothbrush?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Can I go to bed now?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

No, you are not allowed. You must sleep on your feet not moving a finger like the royal guards of the Queen of England.

Do you feel the need to come back here to the thread to see what the person below you has answered ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not really. But I want to.

Have you ever been to Switzerland?


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

no, but it looks like a cool place to visit
did you brush your teeth today?


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes twice and a good gargle too!


Is your middle name Elizabeth or Michael?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Neither...it's "cabbage".

Are you tender and juicy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, baby. 


Have you found Waldo?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Who's Waldo? Well whoever he is, I hope he's good looking and not mean. 

Are you a clone or the real you?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmmm... sometimes I feel like a clone. :stu 

Do you trust me enough to catch you without looking?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe. :afr

What would you do if you found a skeleton in someone's closet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bury it in the backyard and put my skeletons in their closet. Mine's full.

If I had a nasty lip fungus, would you still give me CPR if I needed it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No 

Can I wake you up at 3:00 am to tell you my woes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure. 

Are you freezing? :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope 

Are you horny?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Surprisingly, no... 

Would you take an ice cold shower for a dollar?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

yes

have you ever tried to orgasm through your prostate?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not yet...

Watermelons or apples?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apples

Can I pinch your cheeks ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

apples


What are your thoughts on coarse rope particularly the kind that cause friction burns?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly. 

Please stab me in the back?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

About a million.

How about a good spanking?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes please

Lets make out as if it was 1974.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay 

Can I eat your potatoes? I'm hungry.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sure, they look good but I prefer mine mashed so you can have these ones in pieces 


Will you dance for my amusement?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry no can do!

I'm going to the mountains you wanna come ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends, will u carry me when my legs get tired lol 

How many jumps can u do with a pogo stick?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

200,000 

Are you my stunt double?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, you have to do your own stunts 

Would you lend me a gun?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah your mustache is too big mwahah lol ^_^ joking <3 

Edit Ah u beat me to it lol, 
nuuuuuuuuu guns are forbidden!!! i'd lend u a paintball gun and we could have a game tho ^_^ paintballing is funnnnnnnn  

Would u bake me a chicken'n'mushroom pie? I always wanted to try one


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn you! 

Sure...but I wouldn't eat it if I was you (I'd probably mess up first few times XD).

How about some music, to make this place a little more...lively?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, can I sing? Pwetty please?

Want to grow old together?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha sure, as long as we stay young at heart :b 

Will you feed we when I am old and senile?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Certainly. As long as you cook for me when you're old and senile. 

Do you want me or the teddy? Choose.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Whichever is more cuddly 

Would you ever go skydiving naked?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

What if you were locked in your room forever? What would you eat?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I'd sniff some highlighters... maybe eat the pages of a book. Not much is edible in my room lol :stu Might be able to find some really old halloween candy kicking around somewhere LOL

How many kids do you want to have if any?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

None. But I'd probably adopt a little girl. 

Are you allergic to sunlight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I'm transparent.

Would you be mad if a member of a superior alien intelligence decided to make you his housepet?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably. But I'd find a way to kill 'em eventually.

Do you want to be in a movie?


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

That would be fun.

What do you smell like?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Something between sawdust and tissue culture media.


If your plane crash landed in the Andes, would you revert to cannibalism if the local McDonald's was closed?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I probably would even if they where still open especially if they ran out of mcnuggets. Those things are the only edible thing at that **** hole.

If you where stranded on a deserted island with a bunch of annoying college kids would you resort to cannibalism or learn to fish?


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes

Naked Call of Duty anyone?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What is call of duty? suicide or no?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Call of Duty is a game.
As for your question, depends. On the person, life, and so many other things, so...

Is the snow falling there as well?


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

Not since Friday

Has anyone ever really seen chrome get sucked off a trailer hitch?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only figuratively.

If your girlfriend has a sex addiction problem, do you get her help?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I would get anyone help for sex addiction...

For the ladies, am I creepy or not creepy?

That is the question.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No girls wna answer so that means yeah your creepy but they wna be polite >: ) mwahaha only joking  nuuuuu ur not creepy ^_^ 

Am I crazy!? lol XD


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Obviously.

Where do the cavemens live?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Inside dinosaurs bellys  

How come i've never seen an orange tree!!!  sometimes I think they dont exist!


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

They have their own community, not far from Atlantis.

Do I need new shoes?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah have some of mine if ur size 8. I bought 5 pairs in the past 2 months online and i've only wore 1. (I've never wore the other 4) lool  I just like buying!! ^_^ 

Whats your true thoughts about the Queen of england!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't really care about her.

What would be your last wish, if you were about to die?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Make it quick, I don't want too much pain please. 

Do you think vegetables suffer when we eat them? :|


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes...oh the agony :cry

Want to walk in the desert with me for a day with no food and water?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm...sure. I've never been to desert, so, what the heck.

Do you want to go to a lake?


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Hmm...sure. I've never been to desert, so, what the heck.
> 
> Do you want to go to a lake?


not with you 

how does your hair smell?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

My hair smells clean ... I guess? 

What time is it where ever you live?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

3:28 am.

At what time you go to sleep?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

10/11/12 somewhere around those times. 

Would you rather go sky diving or rock climbing?


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

both at the same time

What did the bathtub say to the toilet?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not taking your sh*t

how many pairs of underwear do you own


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

About 10.

Too keep on with this rear-end trend, wipe sitting down or standing up?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I am a stand up kinda guy!

Can I see you to the gate ?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

it would be an honor

Do you want to watch me while I sleep?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No thanks, that's a lil' creepy

Are you ready to blast off?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No...not anymore after you gave me a 5/10 on the 'Rate the Above Avatar' :cry

Do you think it's fair that HarryStanluv25 only gave me a 5/10 on the 'Rate the Above Avatar' thread?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol at above comments 


Old age, warm and safe in my bed.

What's the most ticklish part on your body?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuu cus u'll tickle meeee  lol XD its my belly  mostly the sides of my belly ^_^ 

If their was a nuclear missile aimed at your house what would u do lol XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evacuate immediately :um

Eat my raisins? :haha


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure. I love raisins.

Want to see me naked?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Only if you'll reward me with chocolate filled biscuits :O

Why is the sky so high?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

So it can stay off the ground.

Want to share a soda ?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

NO

do you hate the Lord Jesus?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope.

Will you be my valentine? :sus


----------



## Anti social Diva (Feb 10, 2013)

Have you ever seen a man with a big butt?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

yes. reminds me of high school when the special ed kids would pull their pants down at the urinal....

how many people have seen you naked


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I've seen a few. Nothing special...

Can you talk backwards?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

no that sounds impossible

have you ever killed a man


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not yet.

Would you be happy if the only thing you could say was "I like cheese" ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly, though I would still want some chocolate.

What could I stick into your backpack, purse, or coat pocket to make you jump the highest?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm...a pogo stick

Who did it? Was it you or the butler?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

It depends. What exactly happened? (My answer is my question )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It was I said the clown.

Can you shake your booty ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obviously 

Are there unicorns in your backyard?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No they only live in Narnia. 

Why are you so crazy ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because I was born this way.

Do you own a trampoline? I need it for my cat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure have my mini tramp.

Can I play with your ears?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

All night long 

Have you ever suffered from any kind of fungus infection?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

What a scary pogo stick you have. 



NoHeart said:


> Have you ever suffered from any kind of fungus infection?


I had mushrooms growing out of my shoes once.

Have you ever tried to move objects with your mind with concentration and focus?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I did when I was a kid. I might be wrong though.

What do you prefer, Winter or Summer?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Summer.

Cheep oh boop?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, I think :um

Want to marry my teddy? He's lonely.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sur y not

Want to buy a teddy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh yes, oh yes oh yes!!! :clap

What's in your closet?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Stuff... Lol

What's in _your_ closet?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Monsters :afr Besides that, clothes!

How long are your fingers?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

About 2/4ths of a neck :um

What's under your bed?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The Boogie Man :afr

Are you afraid of...carrots?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep one almost killed me ones uke

Whats behind the shower curtain when it's dark out?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

That guy from the movie "Psycho".

Want to be a pirate and sail the seven seas with me?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Def

Where first?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The middle of the Pacific ocean!

What does "ooh eeh ooh aah ahh" translate too?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Shane.

California or Brazil?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Brazil.

Coconuts or walnuts?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Walnuts

Joey or Chandler?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Chandler.

Prison or hospital?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hospital.

Neil Patrick Harris or Leslie Nielsen?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dragonite

Europa or Titan?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Titan Energy Corp

What is your favorite virus?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ebola or Rabbies


Sleep in or boring day?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sleep in.

Are you the person in your avatar? If so... you're pretty.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why, thank you 

Are you following the yellow brick road?


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

No... Google maps couldn't find it

Wanna play jump rope with a giraffe?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Sure, that sounds better than doing homework. xD

What's the mysterious ticking sound?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your two brain cells rubbing against one another.

How much is too much ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

When you start to feel overwhelmed 


What's in the treasure chest?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A dildo a butt plug and handcuffs.

Do you want to use this ^ kinky gear?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No :O


What was the last thing you buried?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My ex- girlfriend of course.

Can I take you for a walk along some high exposed sea cliffs ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes please!!! :clap

Y u no feed me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cause your to chubby!

Open wide this won't hurt a bit.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You're gonna pull out all my teeth to give to the tooth fairy for cash. :cry

So when do you turn into a bat?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

At the stroke of midnight on a full moon with a king tide rising.

Why haven't you called ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because I lost my phone.

Want to annoy people by sneaking up on them and screaming "cuckoo!!!" in their ears?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yuppers, sounds like a hoot.

Want to walk stark naked down the main street with me ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay :rofl

Do you actually chew your food or do you swallow it whole?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh baby I always swallow.

Can you show me the way to your local brothel.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Go straight and turn right.

Can you see me wiggling my...ears?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, they're cute 

Do you have horns?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I do!!! :evil

Can you stand upside down?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sadly, no.

Do you have wings, too?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

You may have it all.

Do you have the keys to the bathroom?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I swallowed them for safekeeping. Sorry. 

Have you ever forgotten to feed and water yourself?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only when I don't feel like eating.

Die in your sleep or live a ****ty empty life which would you choose?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well that's an easy one I choose to be me.

Can I canoodle you up the river?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure!

Want a lollipop?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm, no. :um

Are you prepared for the asteroid attack in twenty minutes?


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> Uhm, no. :um
> 
> Are you prepared for the asteroid attack in twenty minutes?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol meteor in russia and their freaking out about radiation when iron and nickel aren't radioactive so ya PBJ time due to aborted missile

Butt plug, and rope? or Peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmmmm peanut butter and jelly plz lol  

Would u rather win Xfactor, American idol, or Americans got talent :3


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Last one. I don't really care about the rest.

Deathstars or...In This Moment?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I know none of these 2 songs but deathstars because star wars obv.

So is that thing you have to be?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, but I want to.
Both above are bands 

Have you noticed that creepy man outside your window?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

only if I can eat it afterwards mwahahah lol ^_^ 









Am I disgusting? lolol XD


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> only if I can eat it afterwards mwahahah lol ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you not post a question.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Why did you not post a question.


"Am I disgusting?" was the question lol 

if a zombie bit u, would u behead yourself or wait until u become a zombie?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd wait until I'm a zombie. It would be fun, though I doubt I'd know it xD

6 or 9?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Um...6 :um

Would you want to have another head on your shoulders?


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

Nooooooooo thanks, 2 voices in 1 head is enough, I don't need multiples 

Whatcha wearin?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

All natural baby.

Come and get it !


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay :um

Do you hear what I see? ^^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay :afr

Want to see my sparkly false teeth?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes! I could create marvelous works of art with them. ^_^

Do you know your home planet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am planet-less. When I was seven, I was playing with matches and burned it down.

After you're gone, would you mind be stuffed and shown in a museum, and maybe decorated funny around the holidays?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't mind what happens after I'm gone, so go ahead. Though maybe they can grind me into pig food after I'm gone, that way I might contribute something to the ecosystem.

What is your current heartbeat?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Kind of fast. Let's estimate it at 75/min.

Have you ever worn an underwear at your head and pretended that you're the underwear king/queen?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool no  A baby sitter once made me stand in the corner with some underwear on my head when I was about 5 tho o.o she always did mean stuff to me but my mum wouldnt believe me :/ lol XD (she was only like 15) 

If you was a billionaire whats the first thing u'd buy?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

A bottle of champagne to celebrate my newfound riches.

Do you fart around people you know? Or even people you don't?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both I don't like to play favourites. 

Want to see my secret stash ?


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I would love to.

People sometimes use the expression "it's hot as balls out here." How hot do you think the average ball is?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

80 degrees.

If your partner had a pee fetish, would you pee on them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, if she got stung by a jellyfish.

If that show Cops arrived at your door, how likely are you to be dragged away in cuffs with your pants pulled down part ways?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

There's a 50% chance of that happening.

Did you steal my handkerchief?


----------



## Bobo157 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry, I have a cold.

Do you want it back?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No thanks, you can keep it. :|

Do you want to see my poulets?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mais bien sûr. J'adore des poulets. Ils sont chouets. 

Est-ce que vous pouvez comprendre cette question?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oui, je comprend. 

Did you see my eggs? :O


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuu I covered my eyes up. *peeks thro fingers* lol  

Would u have a pet tiger if it was super friendly and 100% never hurt any1?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!! 

Do you dance with your shadow?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

most of the time...

how often do you walk your dog? does the cat go to?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't have a dog. My last dog died in the dryer.

Can you close your eyes now?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuu too busy looking at the Armidillo in your avatar mwahaha :lol >: ) 

If u could turn real life into a cartoon would u do it?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

a 100% yes! 
do you have any idea when you & how you're gonna die?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Pretty sure I will be shot in the face after some severe road rage, and within the next 5 years.

Would you ever watch a video of your mother birthing you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew no waiiiii!!! lol XD 

Do u think alot of shops would go bankrupt if their was no such thing as christmas? ^_^


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope, there are other holidays and if a shop was only getting sales because of Christmas, the shop is bound to go bankrupt eventually.

If you could have any animal as a pet, what would that animal be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd like to have a dinosaur or a jaguar. 

Would you rather live in a tee-pee or an an igloo?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only on a Wednesday, for some reason he is busy on other days. 

Do you see into the future ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

only when I look into ur eyes :lol XD 

How many ppl do u think are in the world ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Way way too many.

Why can't we just talk about it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because it's too embarrassing. 

What would you do if you caught me watching?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say right on sister. :b

Can I follow you home ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay!!! 

Can I invite you in and make you some tea after you follow me home? ^^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you have any crumpets? I have always wanted a crumpet.

Can I sneak in and rearrange all your stuff while you're sleeping?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

sure, just make sure to put them back in their proper places after you rearrange them. 
what will you do when you see a flying cockroach approaching?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Stop, drop, and roll away!

What is the longest amount of time you have gone without a shower or bath?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm...4 months or so, in a hospital >.>

Do you ever say to yourself, "Just take the gun, and let's get it over with" ?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

everyday man

do you ever undress strangers in your mind


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

I gotta say, I haven't quite gotten to that point yet...

How do you feel about you and I?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah what the hell lets give it a go.

Can I see into your soul?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless you want to be blinded by the light.

What is this monkey business you're involved in?


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Erm.. what can I say i like monkeys! 

If you were a turtle where would you go?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would swim the seven seas.

Can you count to 10 in Arabic ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No. :|

Would you please come to the dark side? We have cookies and they're getting cold.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm already on the dark side and I already ate the cookies but I'm happy to make another batch. 

Why must the Harlem Shake exist?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet.

How come?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

because I said so.
what is that thing under your bed?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh thats just some girl "pretending" to be dead. She makes me laugh shes been their 3 weeks now.. :lol XD 

If u could go back in time what age would u go to?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Oh thats just some girl "pretending" to be dead. She makes me laugh shes been their 3 weeks now.. :lol XD
> 
> If u could go back in time what age would u go to?


:lol

8th grade..

High place or out at sea?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Out at sea.

If you could travel in time, would you rather go to past, or future?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

future!
If you could trade places with anyone in the universe, who would that be?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My cat! 

How many eyes do you have?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

6! cus im Vishnu the indian god!!!  or was that 6 arms lol. Meh its the only indian gods name I know so ill go with that ^_^ 

Would u like an identicle twin? and why / why not?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. That just would be...awkward.

Do you see the birds flying?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only round your grave stone. 

Can you hear the rapture?


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope

Do you shave your armpits?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Do you ^ ?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Do I ^? Well I don't think so....

How big is your butt?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have a really fat butt, need to hit the gym

Could you spread this lotion on my back?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No, sorry . 

Let's go drive around.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Fine by me, I'm driving!

Do you like the smell of skunks?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

never did...
when you drive alone in your car at night who do you see at the rear view mirror?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Some po-pos and some straight up hos. They're trying to get me. 

So, is it funny that I put you in a song and then sang it to the world?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

[email protected] hilarious. 

Shall we raise the dead ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I already have there currently standing by in a cave in Antarctica awaiting my signal.


Put on this blindfold and step through that door.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Um... okay. :afr

What's next? Some fluffy pink handcuffs? ;P


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I want you to lie back and think of England.

Can I shower you with gifts ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!!! :clap

Do you live by yourself in a tower?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

No casper is always with me .

Do you like toilets?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope.

Would you get married in a clown suit?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

As long as your not going somewhere hot. 

Do you enjoy buying new underwear?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry, deleted my message :hide


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Well then. Just ruin the thread, why don't ya. ASK A FREAKING QUESTION NEXT TIME.

What does your labia smell like?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have no idea. :sus

Do you want to chase butterflies with me?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, that'd be mean! :eek Butterflies don't deserve to be chased.

What do the voices tell you?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Jump. Jump. Jump! xD

So, do you believe an UFO saved us from that meteor that fell recently?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

That'd be a nice idea but I doubt it.

What do you think your nipple tastes like?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably not milk  lol. If I could milk it then I would definitely use it to make cup of teas and stuff o.0 I hope thats not weird loool  I only have a splash of milk in my tea anyway. ^_^

Have u ever bitten your toe nails? o.0


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, but I didn't enjoy it.
When you enter this thread and see a lame question, do you wait for someone else to answer it or do you just answer it anyway?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I usually answer any question unless its something about nudey rudey stuff :lol 

Have u wanted to add or pm someone on here but been too scared?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Not yet..

Have you ever farted in public?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah ages ago. Dont think i've ever owned it tho ^_^ lol. Its better to blame other ppl :lol 

Would u rather lose an eye or lose 2 fingers?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Hahah! Two fingers,i need my eyes!! 

Have you or would you ever give someone a lapdance?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


What colour socks do you wear?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

White/black


You got some fuzz in your belly button don't you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Fuzz? pretty sure I dont get fuzz but ill check lol. Nope I dont get fuzz inside it XD didnt know some ppl did 

Would u rather walk around naked for a day or lose a little finger? 
(id rather lose a little finger) LOL XD


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Naked. I like my fingers.

How many puppies and kittens does it take to equal your cuteness?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Four kittens and seventeen puppies in total. Or, if you prefer, six kittens and seven puppies. Rates of exchange are subject to change, of course.

Will you sing me a lullaby tonight?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not sure about the travel costs to the elusive kingdom of the netherlands so no.




What would you name your pet Slow Lorris?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I wouldnt name my pet slow lorris o.0 lol. (or is a slow lorris a type of pet) 
Anyway i'd name any pet I have after my dog "smooch"  

Would u like a pet chimpanzee?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Only if I ever wanted to get my face torn off like those other people have... which I don't

WHAT'S IN THE BOX?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pandora's underwear

What do you like to stick between two pieces of bread?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

My penis. Kidding, I don't have one. Someone else's penis.

Have you ever eaten soap?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. 

Did you eat Mary's little lamb? He's missing.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I wouldnt name my pet slow lorris o.0 lol. (or is a slow lorris a type of pet)
> Anyway i'd name any pet I have after my dog "smooch"


The Slow Lorris is the cutest animal in the world (minus the poisonous bite)

Not that I'm aware of.

What colour is it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh I just googled slow lorris their so cute ^_^ lol. 

ORANGE!!! best colour in the world  

Would u sell a member of your close family for $5million


----------



## impulse81 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes I have!.........fast or slow?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No way!... they're my family after all.

Does the carpet match the drapes? :twisted


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

@inpuluse depends on what it was lol. Ill say slow tho ^_^
@couer nu uh I have a wooden floor and I dont even know what curtains I have >.> they look strange with a pattern on lool  

if u could join the royal family and be a famous prince / princess would u do it? or would u rather have a quiet life


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably, until I get bored & frak off far away.

Do you believe in second chances?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Def.

Do u believe in 3rd chances?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, no more chances after the second!

So.. um, what are you doing tonight? Can I come over?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Not sure. Sure.

When am I expecting you exactly?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Because we're in the same state. Now afraid of bumping into you and having awkward conversation and identity theft.

What are you wearing right now?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Some assless chaps, uhh I mean, jeans... yeah thats what I meant to say heh, jeans.
Assless jeans

Would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It could probably chuck a lot of wood since it is named the woodchuck.

Are duck still fowls if they fowl in baseball and fall while running?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well wouldn't that be telling. 

Know that's out of the way how about you make me something to eat.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

How about I dont  lol ^_^ not making anything to eat till 6-7pm (4-5 hours) but if u wna wait till then sure  Pasta and cheese sauce it is =] OM NOM NOM lol.

If u was a super hero/villian would u be a goody or a baddy? and who would u be ^_^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to be a bad guy, but I don't know if I could do evil things. I just don't like the self-righteousness of the heroic superhero types.

Will you seek revenge after I destroy your life?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You can't destroy my life as I cannot be broken and thus won't have a need for revenge.

But I wonder, why would you wanna be a bad guy, do you think this is what you need to be to fill an empty need?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ he just wants to live up to his avatar!! scary monster rwaaar lol ^_^

Do u think cola and pepsi mixed together would have an epic taste? o.0 I wonder if any1 has ever tried that lol  TRY ITTT!!


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

^ FunkyMonkey, would you drink piss in a cup for 100 dollars? 500?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You need to answer a question before asking, hence, I'm ignoring your post. 



FunkyMonkey said:


> Do u think cola and pepsi mixed together would have an epic taste? o.0 I wonder if any1 has ever tried that lol  TRY ITTT!!


I doubt it. Cola is a bit "harder" so to say, since I can't bother finding the appropriate word. I've tried mixing sparkling water & cola, although not bad, it wasn't great.

Have you seen the sun today?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yori said:


> ^ FunkyMonkey, would you drink piss in a cup for 100 dollars? 500?


Depends if it was mine  sure id drink it for $500, my bodys made it OM NOM NOM :lol

Nope I avnt seen the sun today  lol XD I avnt seen outside for about 10 days XD 
(im gna try pepsi an cola next time I get a chance) 

if u was a millionaire do u think u'd become greedy?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. ^_^

Do fish ever get thirsty?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the real question is.. Do thirsty ever get fish. (I dont know what im talking about either so dont worry) :lol

Do u think guns should be ilegal in america? (except for people like police officers)


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

^ nope. and if you disagree you're probably a freedom hating commie :b

who's your favourite serial killer?

(in keeping with today's posts!)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree, it's a lot better having a lot of guns, hell, maybe we could arms the lunatics and everyone in prison too, that seems like a nice idea xD

Not sure. The one from Shocker -> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098320/

Can you see the moon, right now?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope my curtains are shut and im lazy lol :lol ^_^ 

Do u think in a few million years we will be living on other plants like mars or the moon? 
(living as in millions of people not just a few)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't wanna live on a plant :/ I'm joking 
Probably, if human race isn't extinct by then. We'll probably kill each other by that time. I'd be only sorry to miss all that stuff, if meteor crashes, or aliens come. Other than that, frak it.

On that note, what do you have to say about this http://mars-one.com/en/ ? Would you join them on a trip with no return?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sign me up.

Come here often?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm one of those secondary characters or maybe an extra, but not enough to get mentioned in the opening credits.

Can I remove your gall bladder?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, I need the gall to do brave stuff with, let's keep it.

Have you ever skyped with a close friend overseas? Was it PG-13?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A close friend overseas isn't that an oxymoron !

Why haven't you made an effort today ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because I'm sleepy. :blank

Have you seen bigfoot?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu Uh I aint seen nothing!!!  
*He lives next door to the abominable snowman*

Do u swear when u bang ur toe on something?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I do! O_O

Let's pick strawberries together? ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg!! ive never been strawberry picking but i've always wanted to go!!!  my gran always promised to take us when we was little but never did =[[[[
So yeah lets go ^_^ lol.

Could u stay on a bucking bronco for longer than me?  
(a mechanical bull that goes CRAZY to throw u off :lol)


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No. consider yourself the winner.
Why are you a SAS member, what are your issues?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Social Anxiety? :lol 
Dont rly know what else to put lol  I never go out, I enjoy talking to ppl on here and posting on the forums and stuff :3 + its the only place I can talk about my problems / how my recovery is going etc  

If u had a magic lamp what 3 wishes would u wish for? ^_^


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

good question!
1. a complete family of my own.
2. loads of money to buy me temporary happiness whenever I'm feeling down.
3. a time travelling device.

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Spiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiders lol specially ones with big legs o.0 scary stuff :s 

would u attempt to eat someone elses sick for $5million. 
(u dont get the money until all the sick is inside u :lol) -EW


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol. No way. You crack me up.

Next person, u going to eat that stuff for 5 mil?
Lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, if I nuked it first. I mean birds do it, right?

Wanna walk off into the sunset with me?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd love to, I think that's just what I need right now.

Why are you here?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

To make you feel AMAZING 

Do you like the smell of gasoline?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah smells pretty awsome lol  

Have u ever been blindfolded for over an hour?


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

No, *****.

Bisexual?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

No.

Homosapien?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

**** _sapiens_ sapiens. : p

Would you rather listen to 5 hours straight of Lady Gaga or gangsta rap for 100 dollars?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm...Gaga. At least some of the song have a nice beat to them.

Steaua or Ajax?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what those are.

Iron or steel?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Iron.

Books or movies?


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Movies, because I'm illiterate.

Rock, paper, or scissors?


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

Rock


Give or receive?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

it depends on what I give or receive...
blonds or dark haired women?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Both.  ok, I choose dark hair

Blond or dark haired men?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dark haired. :yes

Jimmy Page or Jimi Hendrix?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Dark haired. :yes
> 
> Jimmy Page or Jimi Hendrix?


Jimmy Page all the way. Although Jimi was sexy, talented, and a sweetheart (I heard), I just need my Pagey. Mmm... Herbal Essences :3

You are pregnant and find out that it is your only chance to have a baby. You will be completely sterile after this child. It is a perfectly healthy child, and you have the means to care for it, BUT....

At a routine check-up, the doctor tells you that there is something wrong. If your baby is to survive, it must stay within the womb longer than full-term. 27 years to be exact. You will get your figure back due to groundbreaking non-surgical cosmetic procedures and your organs will not be severely displaced by the pregnancy. The only downfall is that a full sized 27-year-old man/woman will crawl out of your womb, sit on the cold hospital floor, lick the afterbirth off itself, stare up at you, rise up on it's slimy, knobbly limbs, and hobble toward your hospital bed for a hug.

Would you keep the pregnancy or abort it? 
(please be a pro-lifer....)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Dark haired. :yes
> 
> Jimmy Page or Jimi Hendrix?


I hate this question! It's too hard!

Jimi & Jimmy are the two greatest guitarists in the universe, but I don't know who is #1 or #2. Hendrix is from my city, but Page is from one of my favorite bands( I like Hendrix too) I can't decide.

Edit: I would abort because I'm a man, and there's no were for it to come out, and I'm a guy...
Bon Scott or Brian Johnson?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hendrix. But lov Page also.

41 old married guy should not be posting on here with you guys. Right?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> Hendrix. But lov Page also.
> 
> 41 old married guy should not be posting on here with you guys. Right?


You're ok because you answered Hendrix. If you had answered Page, we would have had to boot you out for not being ... how do I say this... a fourteen year old girl


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Mhm, no question, hence...

Have you ever heard of Dejan (Rambo) Petkovic?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No.

Do you have any idea what it feels like?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

It feels great!

What are we feeling?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Gas.

Is your natural hair color red?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

nope, its brown

are you afraid from slenderman? if he was real


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

With honey, yes please. Yum deliciousness!

If my penis was a banana would you eat it?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

No because i don't really like bananas. 

What if a maggot was coming out ur belly button?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

I shall love it forever since no other living creature bothers being close to me...

If you could ejaculate skittles, would it be you/your gf's dream come true?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never had Skittles nor do I have a girlfriend. So I don't know. :blank

Are you an art thief?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Yes! You know when you hear those reports about missing famous paintings... erm I mean no! How dare you accuse me!

Anyway, what would you do if you woke up from somebody tickling your foot but nobody was there? :afr

Btw, this thread is hilarious thank you to whoever started it haha!


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably run and go tell my mom

Do you have a wedgie?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Nah, but now I want one :um

Who's the last person you touched?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

This morning, I shook somebody's hand.

Would you consider yourself to be more vulgar when you're by yourself?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Haha yes definitely. I let all my frustration out when I'm home alone... which, unfortunately, is hardly ever >.<

Can I play with your hair?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

No i will punch you! ahah

Wanna go bungee jumping?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

LoL yes I'm up for it  That's seriously on my list of things to do before I die!

Was your pee more yellow or clear today? Drink plenty of water :banana


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It was more clear, My B-vitamin that I take makes my pee very yellow though for some reason.

Do you shave or trim your pubes?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No, to lazy no need.

How often do you clip your nails?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't. Sometimes I file them, but most of the time they wear down naturally.



How many kids can you beat up at once?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

50 


How many muggers can you kill at once?


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

I kill anyone who is associated with the Harry Potter franchise. jk muggers:two at one time, three if I had a useful weapon


If you could, somehow, haunt enemies after your death, would you?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Hell to the yes! :evil

Would you have sex with a ghost? :sus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

no way!

What is your favorite font?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Times new roman!!!!

Are you a bull fighter?


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Nope, but I make youtube videos.

Will you check out my youtube video?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, maybe some other time in some other thread...
Shouldn't the posting of videos be in another thread?


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

ashli116 said:


> No, maybe some other time in some other thread...
> Shouldn't the posting of videos be in another thread?


 Yes it should 
I wasn't expecting that answer, lets fight over it?:duel


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

No I don't feel like fighting

How did your hands get so sticky?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I was oiling myself.

Are you a man or a mouse?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Seriously do you need to ask!

Lets shake on it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.

Do you wanna sacrifice someone in the name of the devil?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not to the devil. Maybe, if they stole my gum and chewed it too loudly. That is kind of annoying.

Can I put clear plastic wrap around your toilet seat and voice record your response?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay. :blank

Have you lost your marbles?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe

Do you like marbles


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, I like to play with them. ^_^

Are primates smarter than humans?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ooh ooh ah ah

Primates r cool


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm guessing that is the question?

Since I am a primate, I lean on the side of them not being cool.


Do you have anything in your room/house that you wouldn't want someone to find if you died?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think so. :blank

Are potatoes tastier than carrots?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Carrots r good with a1 sauce

Carpentry or plumbing?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

My collection of dead ladybugs... haha only kidding. I don't really want to think about my death right now.

What would you do if the power went out right now?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Answer some questions on sas :um

Light or all night long


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Let's say aaaaall night.

Do you like to honk the horn when you drive?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm, I don't think so

You want to play the trumpet


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I could try. Maybe it's the instrument for me. :blank

Goats or sheep?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Sheep, so I can make a baaaaaad pun.

What's the last thing you drank?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Water. :blank I'm drinking coffee now. 

Poodles or Chihuahuas?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Can I say corgies instead? I guess poodles will do.

What's your favorite place you've traveled to?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My own world!!! :boogie

Would you kiss a crocodile for 50 bucks? :blank


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Sure, just not on the lips.

When's the last time you fell down a flight of stairs?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't remember. :blank

Would you want to grow whiskers on your face?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Nah, I don't think so.

What's your shoe size?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Size 9.

Do you have a belly button?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Most days.

What's your second favorite vegetable?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm...carrots.

Do you own a teleporter?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

wtf those things aint even real

you ever tasted your own blood


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. It wasn't sweet. :blank

Can I borrow your teddy?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Only if you can find it.

Will you touch my weenis?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No. :blank

Did you steal my watermelons?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only two of them. :clap

Can I show you a good time ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay. ^_^

Want to smell my hair?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Who wouldn't

Dr visit or lunch with all co workers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dr Visit

Camp in the woods or stay at a homeless shelter ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Camp in the woods!!! 

Pizza or candy?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Pizza

Flamingos or Pelicans?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Pizza. Italian style of course, not Hawaiian.
Edit: flamingos. Pelicans are so mainstream.

If you'd be a bacteria, what kind of bacteria would you be?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm...algae? :blank

Cows or buffaloes?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Buffalo's, because they are huge. I was like 5 feet away from some in Yellowstone. It was awsome.


Sharks or minnows?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sharks!!! 

Ducks or Geese?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Sharks because I'm half asian and their fins make good soup... or so I've heard


Where's the Beef???


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Still in the freezer. :blank

How about a steak dinner?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meh, no thanks, not a real fan of steak



Do you jingle to mingle?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't mingle..so jingle? :blank

Salt or pepper?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Salt

Shallow or deep ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Deep

Breath it in deep, real deep... .?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

real deep...
chinese or japanese?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Japanese.

Do you believe that your life is worth more than anyone else's?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, I believe that each person's life is equally worth something.
Do you believe in life after death?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

If by life you mean that my remains go back into the earth and are the basis for plant life, yes.

Animation or CGI?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No
Edit: I don't know the difference. Sorry... :blush

How many eyes do you have?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 6! :O

How many toes do you have? :blank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't think of anything that would get by the censors, but let's say I have excess toe jam if anybody is having toast.

Would you rather win a humanitarian award or take over the world and install yourself as dictator supreme?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dictator!

Do. What I say!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah right !

Walk this way for 100 yards then flap your arms and make out as if your a bird.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Def

Fly like an eagle


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

who, me?
why don't you?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure??

George Washington or King George III?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

George Washington! We both cannot tell a lie :yes

What's the nastiest thing you've ever consumed? uke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stale chips.

Can you keep a secret ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. Def.

Tell me a secret.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The butler did it.

Who has got the cheese ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

The cheese burglar

Who's got the beef


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I do. :blank

Did you win an Oscar today?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No but Oscar did.

Lets fly to the moon and back.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

As long I get to say there.

Do you think we will meet any aliens on our way to the moon?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

no you don't get illegal imigrants in outer space:boogie

can I lick your foot?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No. I'll use a foot scrub thank you. :blank

Do you eclipse the sun?


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

By the forces of Ra, yes.


A night of pleasure, followed by death; or a day of death followed by pleasure?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

To the victor goes the spoils. 


big bewbs or big ears?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Big ears... if we're talkin Will Smith size :b

Have you ever wanted to cut open your stomach?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, it would be like cutting open a shark's stomach- what with license plates and coke bottles.

Would you conduct dangerous medical experiments on yourself that have the potential to convert you into a super mutant?


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> No, it would be like cutting open a shark's stomach- what with license plates and coke bottles.
> 
> Would you conduct dangerous medical experiments on yourself that have the potential to convert you into a super mutant?


Haha yes! I'd hopefully save the world :clap

So um... can I touch it?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

sure, just make sure your hands are clean.

why are you still here?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Cus I lovs you

How com yr here


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Cause i got deserter debuff

Why do you always act like this?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

It's unfortunate really

What up!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohhheeeeyyyyyyy! Not much, It's 10 past 4 in the morning and I'm huungry, plus I have to go to work in a few hours :rain, and after that suit shopping for an upcomming wedding :rain, but after that I'm gonna chill on SAS 

How are you Mr. Buerhle? And what inspired you to change your avatar?
(Note, if you are not Mr. Buerhle then you cannot answer).


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Its deep. Cosmo Kramer took pride in his name, Cosmo.
And I thought about it and it inspired me to take pride in who I am.

Thanks for asking. 

I'm all right. Listening to blink 182 at work. Going to chang the music soon.

How ar e you and yours? (can't think of a better question right now, not good)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ No problem, we should just have a conversation in this thread lol

I'm surprisingly wide awake this morn. I like changing things up once in a while, and this one is colourful and I think Miami Vice is neat. Right now I'm listening to some olden goldies, songs before my time, a time I like to escape to...

Should I call in "sick" for work? And then say I'm too sick to go clothes shopping fml :rain


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes you should. 
I never watched that show. It had the awesome theme music I think.
I used to be jealous of don Johnson because he was married to Melanie Griffith.

Now, not so jealous anymore. 

Did you decide to call in sick?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Despite your persuasive words, I'm not going to call in sick...this week - but next week I'm going to tell 'em that I aint doin' notin' fo no one. But seriously I need a break from it.

Do you think _this_ theme tune is better?:





Or:





I can't decide which one has more funk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Different strokes has the funk.

Can I stare into your eyeballs ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No, I hate when people stare at me


What is your favorite toe on your foot?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My second toe. 

Did you just fall from the sky?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nah, I landed gracefully.

Would you like to be my muse in my Mr. Potato Art Movement?


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm spying on you from your window.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay. :blank

Can I see what you look like in the dark?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure that's my best pose. 

Wanna get stoned ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!

Want to adopt my teddy?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ugh... some other time, maybe.

Can I throw your egg at someone, right now?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If I can toilet paper them.

What type of animal body part would you like to have for your own use?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely some sort of claw.

Did the chicken or the egg come first?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It was a tie. 

What is your opinion on butt plugs.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It seems like the wrong place you'd want to clog the exit.

What sort of ransom do you think I could get for you?


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> It seems like the wrong place you'd want to clog the exit.
> 
> What sort of ransom do you think I could get for you?


Probably nothing over $100,000

Whats your ugliest and most attractive body part?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Xxx


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure.


Do you like toe jam?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

no, I don't even know what that is.
Are you proud of what you have become?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm still in the process of becoming somebody 


Have you ever seen your grandparents naked?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No.

Have you ever kicked someone in the butt?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Many times 

They liked it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess.

Do you like cherries?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes.

Do you like cherry pie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never tried it. :blank

Are you afraid of heights?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sometimes

Claustrophobic?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

a little, I guess...
what's your comfort food?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Coleslaw and french fry sandwich.

How come my questions are the only ones that are remotely creepy?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not all people bother to think of better, or better said more creepy questions.

Have you seen Requiem for a Dream?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes.

Did u like it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No it was crap. 

Why is life such a pile of crap ?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

because you focus on the crap.
where was the weirdest place you made out with someone?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

nowhere


Is it fuzzy?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Indeed.

Is it fluffy?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Very much so.

Would you like to live in this building?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure would

Would you like to live in with me ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe in some other life xD

Do you speak Russian language?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope.

Do you cry when you watch a sad movie?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes, mostly if I see a sad video or tv program.

When was the last time you brushed your teeth?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

This morning.

Do you turn into a werewolf when the moon is full?


----------



## BlankOne (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I did wake-up naked. 

If you had to be an insect, which one would you be?


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

The highly successful and borderline super organism: The Ant.

Does size matter to you?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

it depends...
would you agree to live in the attic (without going out) for a year with a demented person if offered a million dollars?


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

have you ever decided as even trying to go look like so far before?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

What???
Is it really hard to follow the rules of this thread (so we can keep the flow)?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, just make it up as you go along. 

Lets move with the beat.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Y e S

Arrive hear often


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Every now and then. 

Are you a first timer ?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Something like that.

Do you enjoy shopping at home depot?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A little bit , sometimes

What if I told u that I think ur really neat.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd say thanks - but you're probably mixing me up with someone else.

To what time would you travel, if you could travel into the past?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Just remembered this clueless moment in m past I would change.

What time would you go back to?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably 9000 B.C.

Does this make you laugh, as much it does me? xD


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol! 

Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No. :afr

Do you like cotton candy?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't hate it. 
Also kind of not into roller coasters either. Not tha u asked. 

Do you like clowns


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ROFL 

No :afr

Why are violets blue and oranges not red? :blank


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

Queen of Spades said:


> ROFL
> 
> No :afr
> 
> Why are violets blue and oranges not red? :blank


Because citrus and red don't go together.

What color are your underpants?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Grey!

Do you have holes in your socks?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Why are elephants so big?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not all of them are










Why are your eyes so big?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Adorable :O

Because I used too much of my eye drops. 

Why are your hands so big?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually they ain't.

Yo Joe
Hi 
There
Sup


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't see a question being asked by Buerhle so I will ask one.

Do you have a hairy mole growing on your face?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I can't say that I do.

How certain are you of your position in this world ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm at the bottom and you need to do something about those toenails.

If your nose grew each time you told a lie, how big of a honker are you sporting?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd reckon 7 inches or more, somewhere around there.

Who's the fairest of them all?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The person who doesn't realize it, and is very humble and kind 


When was the last time you danced with your grandma?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When I was 7

How old were you when you realised you were special ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

When I realized that the other kids were just pawns to do my bidding.


Do you think a high post count should be something you could list on your resume and something that turns on the opposite sex?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Gotta make a thread about it, then the girls will flock to me. 

Is it just me or do you smell it too?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whoever smelt it dealt it!

Can you squeeze my spot ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

sorry but no


Have you ever had a run-in with the law?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I once was fined for cycling without a functional headlight. I'm not sure if that counts.

If you'd reincarnate into a lizard, would you prefer it to be a male or a female lizard?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't mind either or either.

Can you open your mouth wide for me I want to see if this apple will fit in your mouth ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No

What's up with the new avatar ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Felt like a change!

You like ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep

Hate to get depressed?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Who doesn't?

Wanna hunt ducks with me?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Let me get my NES.

Can I touch it?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

No, it's mine.

Where did you hide them?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Top secret information, I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you.

What's that thing growing out of your ear?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

POTATO.

(I just watched Celebrity Juice)

Did you know hair grew there?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. :blank

Does it need some ketchup?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

it would taste better if you put some.

Do you really have to do it every night?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Shower? Of course! I don't want to smell

Does the no. 666 scare you? This is scary, the one night I can't sleep I hear many creepy noises, so I go on here to help me get sleepy and see my post count 666 and immediately post to make it go away. It seems to have worked albeit one small creepy noise. Then I notice 69 viewers in the entertainment section. Just random. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No thanks. :um Um, no, I have nothing against the number 666.

Are you sure you really exist?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not really... but it doesn't really matter that much 

Maroon 5... thoughts?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Moves Like Jagger, I know that song must be about me.

Do you burp talk?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. My brother does (and I want to kick his *** then).

Did the apocalypse come to your place yet?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. :afr

Will you wear party clothes to my funeral? ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure.

But if I die before you, will you bring some music to my?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No bring your own music to your......

Lets take the plunge together.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes!

I want to send flowers. Want some?


----------



## bornbroken (Mar 6, 2013)

Red, blue and orange roses please  
Would you climb a mountain with me so we could fly away?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure, lets climb Mt Everest together.

Would you come to England with me to live?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Will I have to talk funny and do that stereotypical British stuff? I think I've always wanted to visit Australia.

If you were a train, would you mind me checking out your caboose?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If I were a train I wouldn't be stopping at your station.

What is your opinion on G strings ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Scary lol :lol

Do u think it would be cool to be a siemese twin? (have an extra head)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No that would be freaky. 

show me your spirit and I will show you a good time.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*pulls out bottle of vodka* theirs my spirits :lol ^_^ 

Do u think BBQ'd crocodile meat would be tasty >: D


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Only if crocodiles taste like alligators!

Do you: tiny, puny, expendable little mortal actually think _you_ can convince me to leave?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U LEAVE NOW!!! or i'll tickle ur feet past the point of funnyness and past the point of unbareable!! lol >: D 

Can I shave a bald spot in your head for $500? ^_^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would accept no less than $1,000,000 cheque for such a hideous request.

Would you let me put a tattoo of Britney Spears on your lower leg?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No

Why don't you just tell them the truth?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ummmm do I get paid? Only joking lol neverrrrrrrrrrr!!! I'd never have a tattoo ^_^ 
(Ops was watching TV and got beat lol XD) 

Because I dont want tooooooooooooo!!!! lol ^_^

Did u know that coca cola and pepsi and alot of other fizzy drinks have tiny amounts of alcohol in them!! 
And alcohol is against islam religion or something and their huge sellers in countries like pakistan lol. ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually, I didn't know that.

Did you know that Coca Cola had a small amount of cocaine before, in it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah  (and wernt u the 1 that sent me a link about coca cola containing alcohol like 1-2 months ago? lol) im sure it was u  Was someone on here anyway  
It was about how the ppl in pakistan were angry because they'd been drinking it but didnt know it contained alcohol but then the pope of muslims (what ever u call that) lol said its okay to drink it cus it only contains a small bit  

I feel brainyyyyyyy (sowwy for the spam!!) lol ^_^ 

If u could merge 2 animals what would they be?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

an elephant & an ant.

what's your dirty little secret?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That I'm not a billionaire secret agent with her majesty's secret service.

If the gravity of Earth decreased by half overnight, would you take credit for the incredible weight loss you've experienced?


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Hell yeah and i'd say it's my excersize technique of bouncing off the walls! 

Is it your...first time?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No I've been nervous lots of times

Have you seen Airplane?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh i've seen airoplanes thoooo Vroom vroom  

When was the last time you was sick? XD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Last year.

Show me the money!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant spent it all on clothes and onesies :lol ^_^

How do u think the world will end?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

By accident. 

Did..did you sleep last...um...night? :hyper

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sleep? What's that, never heard of it.

Would you put your hand in a container full of cockroaches to fish out a $100 note?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

EW no wayyyy + dollers are useless to me :3. I'd prob have a heart attack if a cockroach touched my hand so ill stay away from them thanks lol ^_^

Do u think theirs silver aliens with skinny bodys and big eyes in real life? o.0


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

That idea is so scary to me, and no, they don't exist. No way.

What would you eat? a bowl of phelgm or a bowl of spit if someone put a gun to your head..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd rather die. :blank *bang*

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3

Tell me a story


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Once upon a time there was a girl. She ate a grape. The end. :blank 

Is it time for tea yet? ^.^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

NO !

Is it dr pepper time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe 

What did you do with grandma? :blank


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

We went shopping. It was a blast

Count to 37 then back to one


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

done!!!! XD 
ops I just reread it nvm I did it wrong lol I counted from 37 to one owell im not doin it again :lol XD

Whats the earliest memory u can remember?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When two nasty girls abducted me. 

Can I eat your chips ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No sowwy  me like chips!!!!!!!!  unless u mean crisps (potato chips) then fine I dont rly eat those anyway lol 

Can I have £1 for everytime you swear?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

[email protected]@k Off :no

Can you smoke a pipe like a gentleman ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe. 

Would you dye your hair green for a day? :O


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only if I can wear a hoody to cover it up lol ^_^

If dinosaurs were still alive would u keep 1 as a pet?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Perhaps a small one. That wouldn't eat me.

Why are you so active in this thread?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because I like asking people creepy/funny questions. :blank

Are you a mermaid?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuu!! im a mermale! If we touch fins we make babys 

Could u live in an igloo for 2 weeks? eating fish and drinking snow?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol :blank

Maybe.

Want to make snow angels?


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Already done it. Please come back with a harder challenge 

Are your ceiling fans currently switched on?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes! 

Have you ever walked on the ceiling before?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've held a huge mirror longways against my chest which makes it look like I was walking on the ceiling so yeah !!!!! 

If u could skip 2 months time instantly would u do it? XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes!!! Because my birthday is in two months and I wanna get it over with. :O

How many flowers do I have in my basket right now?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh 23rd bday whose a big girl!!!! lol ^_^ 

ermmmm no flowers? 

How many times have u blinked in your life?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL 

I never blink! ^.^

Are you...the Gingerbread Man? :O


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh im the gingerbread bwaby! lol ^_^

Would u still eat a mcdonalds cheese burger if I dropped it on the floor?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ewww no, germs. :afr

Want to see what dog food tastes like? ^.^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure

Walk my dog for me


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm, sure.

Would you let my dog walk you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Want to blow bubbles outside?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ya, it's been ages 


Can you make the long drive to Vegas on Sat. go by quickly for me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, just let me drive even though I've never driven a car before and don't have a license. 

Do you howl at the moon every night?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol



Nope, I meow at the moon 


Are you doing something now that could get you in trouble?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh *hides drugs* lol  

Do u think tree's feel pain when u chop them o.0 Since all plants are alive!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes! They're really human. :|

Could you please make me some tea? I need to stay awake.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah sure!! if I trip over and burn u dont blame me tho I can be pretty clumsy lol ^_^ 
(Only joking I wouldn't dare risk a beating from u  looool) 

could u exercise for me cus I cant be bothered? ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I guess.

Can U I wash ur pinky?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pinky means little finger right? lol if so then sure XD

Can u buy me a ferrari if u ever become a multi millionaire?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Of course. 

Help me become a said millionaire?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if I can have power of attorney of your millions.

Will you cry when I'm gone ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course I will. :cry

Will you be my nanny?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Can I speak in a real nasally voice?

Can you spell sphygmomanometer to lay claim to the first annual
S.A.S spelling bee?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sphygmomanometer 

Please fix my teddy? He's missing an arm.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure, I'll remove the other arm for equilibrium.

If both loved ones were drowning(both can't swim) and could save only one of them, who would you save, your child or your spouse? and why?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

My child. He still has so much more to live for as wrong as that sounds. When you have kids nothing else should ever come before them. They are the most important things in your life, as much as you love your spouse. Hopefully he or she would understand and do the same thing if they were in that situation. 


Will you help me find directions??


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll help you find someone who might know someone who can possibly help you find some one to find you directions.
Were do you live,Don't worry you can tell me I'm not a creeper?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I live in the Land of Spades. Good luck finding that on a map.

Can I whisper something creepy in your ear?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if If I can pinch your cheeks.

Do you like to stare at the opposite sex ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not really. :afr

Will you go to McDonalds with me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only if you promise to make-out with me afterwards. 

Is that a deal ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay 

Will you do my hair afterwards?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Considering it would probably end up being horrible, no.

Would you ever kill a person?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not in the serial killer way, but if I needed to defend myself.

Would you rather date a wookie, a hobbit, or a Kardashian?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Even though I'd prefer a human, I'd probably date a (female) hobbit rather than any of the Kardashian's. I imagine they would be... well, shortly said, quite annoying.

Pepsi or Coca Cola?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Coca-Cola! 

Will you play Michael Jackson's "Thriller" at my funeral tomorrow? ^.^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only if you promise to get up and dance with me. 

If you're to be executed, what do you want for your last meal?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

One dish from every country! 

Are you Tarzan? :O


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues (Sep 24, 2012)

Of course not. What gave you that idea? *Hides loincloth*

Can you teach me the bagpipes?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Aye! 

Want to go hunt for the Loch Ness monster? :afr


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

Sure, though it's call the Ogopogo around here 

You're about to be locked in a dungeon for one year but you're allowed to bring 5 items to keep yourself happy (you will be provided food)...what are you bringing?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My computer, my cat, my camera, my hairbrush and my toothbrush.

Are you a doctor?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes

Can you scratch my back?


----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

well, you're in canada . . . if you want to frolic on down here then yes, I can scratch your back.  especially if your icon is a depiction of you and you are indeed a lion, then I would just ask you politely not to maul me afterwards . . .


How do you feel about seaweed?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It tastes good! 

Would you grow carrots in a pot?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure. I believe carrots should be able to run free.

Would you like to be spotted or striped?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Spotted!

Do you have a bunny tail? ^_^


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, but I have fangs...

Which do you prefer, being with the one you're deeply in love with or being with the one who is deeply in love with you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Neither. 

Want to go and make fun of all the lovers in the park with me?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like an offer to good to refuse. 

Bring me a strudel please.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, but it won't taste good because I can't cook. :blank

Want to sneak into some random person's house at night and snoop around?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only if their rich  Would be cool to look at all the awsome stuff they have ^_^ NO STEALING THO!!!  

Wna come over to my house and play on my new xbox360 with me :3


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes please!!! 

Want to be my personal assistant for a day?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure, I charge by the hour.

Want to play strip poker with me?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay. 

Do you know what I did last summer?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm, you stayed home and watched TV.

Did you see a catdogbird fly to the moon to watch TV?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, do you get more channels on the Moon?

Do you have a method to your madness?


----------



## Anchiliqe (Mar 10, 2013)

How about no. 

ur fav song?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paradise by Coldplay.

What's the funniest thing you've seen someone do with their finger?


----------



## pinhead (Mar 10, 2013)

have you braught a pineapple for no reason?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Colhad75 said:


> What's the funniest thing you've seen someone do with their finger?


This:












pinhead said:


> have you braught a pineapple for no reason?


Everything I do has a reason, even if it's not immediately evident. One day my pineapple will safe you all from absolute extinction.

May I copy your haircut?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just 2 days I got the chop. You may copy it. Here is what it sort of looks like:



Happy snipping

Would you do a comedy routine for a crowd of 50?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only if I was drunk (and I never drink) so no lol ^_^

If fruits were alive and could talk would u still eat them?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes 

If I were your brother would you thank God ?


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Sure, if you're any better than my current brother



Anyone want to go hang out with me for a week in my shack out the middle of the woods of Zavalla, Texas?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Woods? Erm... sure... let me get a few things first *grabs a gun, and a knife*. Well, I'm all ready to go.

Where would you like to live?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

would love to live here...










do you often feel constipated? for what reason?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Heh, no. Funny question, I'll give you that 

How was your day?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing extraordinary, but I didn't make it one.

If you were a ghoul, would you be my ghoulfriend?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My wordy yes. 

How long does it take to climb to heaven ?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It takes 8 minutes and 2 seconds to the climb the stairway to heaven.

Do you sometimes lick yourself clean like a cat?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe. :blank

Are you my fairy godmother? :O


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I could be if you want me to.

Have you been able to remove that weird looking thing from next to your nose yet??


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. Even surgery didn't help. :cry

Can I draw a mustache on your face using a permanent marker while you're sleeping?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No, or I will assume my zombie form :twisted

Have you ever pooped anything besides sh*t?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Can you pretend you don't know me?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you ever wanted to touch your sibling?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eww no. :blank

Did you let the dogs out?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My dogs are barking.

Would you like a T-shirt with my picture on it?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends on your looks.

Can you please answer this question negatively?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure thing, pal!

Who is the most famous person you've seen naked, in person?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ME lol XD 

What would u change about the world if u had the chance?


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> ME lol XD
> 
> What would u change about the world if u had the chance?


I would make compassion and respect more valuable than money

Do you awkwardly dance by yourself when no ones looking? have anybody caught you doing so?:b


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

But of course! Although I don't recall being caught.

IIIIIIIIIIIIII wanna know, have you evaaaaaa seen the raiiiin, comin' down on a sunny day?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, yesterday and days before.

Do you put your bananas in the fridge?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. Usually (when it's cold outside) I just put them on the window 

Would you ever consider joining an army?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uhhhh lol. But if I did i'd like to be a sniper. Pretty sure my hand isn't steady enough tho lol  

Would u kill a homeless guy for $100m?


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Make that $1 billion.

What is your exact address?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Buckingham Palace. London. England. Come visit me anytime u want  I have a guard at the door the passcode is "Im a Terrorist" :lol >: D 

Could u live off rice for the rest of your life?  OM NOM NOM I love rice lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

[email protected] (without number) 11666. You're welcomed to come by any time you want, or better said, we are expecting you down here soon 

Ninja'd ^ No for rice. Blah.

Do you wanna make it rain?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure ill throw cups of water outta my bedroom window. >: D 

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not this question again lol. :eyes I guess...a ton. :blank

Want to build a spaceship together?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That would be awesome 

Do you wanna be the first one to fly it?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

No. I question your ability to create a craft that possesses the ability to both reach space and return again safely. I ain't no guinea pig!

Want some haggis?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, I've never had it, but I'd be willing to try it.

Do you have haggis and what else is in that haggis?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I got a veggie hoagie.

Would you wear a gorilla suit during gorilla season?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No thank you, I'm not in need of gorilla love.

Would you enter one of those burger eating contests? The reward is free burgers for a year.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No I think I couldn't eat that many hamburgers in just one year.

Do you mind if I put these cameras in your room?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No go ahead I'll just move them when you have gone. 

Know that wasn't too hard was it ?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

No it was pretty brutal actually, and its "now" not "know" 


So you found that stain I left yet?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nope, did my best not to see it.

Do your feet have fingers instead of toes?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Are we who we are?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I am in fact the long lost grandson of Marilyn Monroe. Please don't tell anyone though.

I am lost. Could you please show me the direction?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, but only because you asked politely. 

Will you tap dance for me? ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure

Now repeat after me I am your servant I want to serve you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No. But you can be my butler anytime.

Is it time?


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Time to get jiggly with it?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You can get jiggly yourself, leave me out of it.

Use your own head as a bowling ball next time, get a big run up and then slide head first into the pins, STRRIKE!!!!!.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

But I like my head not being hurt 

I've got something in my front pocket for you. Why don't you reach down in my pocket and see what it is?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me using my claw and hook. Piracy is a hard profession on hands.

If I offered you a million dollars, would you allow me to pull all your teeth with a pair of rusty pliers, and replace them some well-lacquered cheetos?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm, even if I could buy new teeth, I'd have to say no.

If you could swim in a vat of anything, what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

French fries. 


Will you help me catch a leprechaun for St. Patty's Day? I need one
as hood ornament.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't help you there, but you might wanna watch the show "To catch a leprechaun"

Would you ever be on the show "to catch a leprechaun"?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No.

Do you like big butts and you cannot lie?


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes :blush

Can I take you to prom?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure, if you don't mind travelling to the other side of the earth to pick me up...

If your life were made into a movie, which actress/actor would best portray you and why?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Assuming we can pick dead peoples, Buster Keaton, for his uncanny ability to deliver my entire range of facial expressions. Alive, we'll go with the bigger Chuckle brother. Just cus.

What's the largest thing you have killed?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I killed a 200lb doe on a hunting trip when I was 16. I didn't really even want to go hunting. It wasn't really a fair deal, the deer didn't have a weapon. So I won.

Have you ever dropped acid? If so whatdya see?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, not unless you count hydrochloric. Still I see enough funny stuff without it.

Would you accept my challenge of a duel using sticks of celery?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Commence celery stick fight.

If you could have anyone's (living or dead) autograph tattooed on your arm, whose would it be?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm... either Walter Matthau's autograph (who is dead), or Emily Mortimer's. Probably the second.

What do you think of this forum?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

The forum can be entertaining, and for the most part I like it

You?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh, not sure. Certainly not bad, so I'd say it's good / okay. There's nice people around though, so that's a pretty good thing.

Do you think that Atlantis was real?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. There are former cities beneath the sea, so it isn't much of a stretch with a little creative license.

Do you worry that you're not meek enough to inherit the Earth?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Not really, but I'm pretty sure I would love it a lot more if I was on another planet that wasn't populated by humans. Or some deserted island on Earth? Not because of SA, or anything like that, but however much I do like some people, I hate humanity and people in general. It would be nice.

Do you have bookmarked any nice acoustic song(s) by a female singer?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, but I am looking for new music.

Do you have the heebie jeebie blues?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but it sounds good.

If you found your significant other wasn't a human being (say a Martian) is that
grounds for dumping that person in your eyes?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Certainly not, you know it's not easy been green.

Can you throw a boomerang round a corner ?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm Aussie, but don't know how

Do you get excited looking at cute stationary?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Only at Smiggles.

Do you dream of an escape?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I live in the real world

Would you be a paparazzi photographer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Have to much dignity and self worth to even contemplate that poor excuse for a job!

Do you know any spies ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh hell no, except for the ones on here.

What is your definition of the '_real world_'?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

You missed the above question


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

catcharay said:


> You missed the above question


Did not. :b


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

oops mah bad

Sorry y'all..someone can carry on


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Many apologies on my behalf for momentarily impeding the flow of this thread, sirs and miss'.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Oh hell no, except for the ones on here.
> 
> What is your definition of the '_real world_'?


A lousy reality show on MTV.

Have you ever farted out loud in church when it was silent?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not yet. :um

Are you a good egg or slightly cracked?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am half full of emptynes.

Do U wash your hair in the public pool as well?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No...and besides, I hate public pools.

If you suddenly fart in an elevator full of people, what would you do?


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

1. cover my nose first and look around nastily. That'll take the blame off of me. at least for a while. or 2. pretend sneezing snort and act don't care as if i didn't smell anything

what movie you're scared of?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I posted this before in another topic, but Before Sunset scares the bejaysus out of me more than any horror film ever could.

Ever been caught urinating in public?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I think I posted this before in another topic, but Before Sunset scares the bejaysus out of me more than any horror film ever could.
> 
> Ever been caught urinating in public?


Yes, but the judge rule my penis was too small to be seen. The charges were dismissed.

Why don't you love me?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Because,I love U too much to admit it.

If I jumped out of your closet singing "its my life" what would U do?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Smiling Tiger said:


> Because,I love U too much to admit it.
> 
> If I jumped out of your closet singing "its my life" what would U do?


I would put you back in the closet next to all my other captives.

Do you think I should get implants?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, there is a shortage of men with good cleavage.

Do you mind if I idolize you?


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

No, i don't mind but i might act modest and shy about it.

How far east can you go before you're heading west?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

When you catch up with yourself?

Rock, paper, scissors? I chose rock. How about you?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Scissors. Once you miss me with the rock, you're doomed. XD

How about some music?


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

puts on some Miles 

favourite tipple?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

nml said:


> puts on some Miles
> 
> favourite tipple?


Dont even know what a tipple is

what was the last thing you ate?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Some fried potatoes. Lovely.

Is it cold here, or is it just me?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not just you. Would freeze the balls of a brass monkey.

Why aren't you worried about that ominous shadow moving behind you?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because that's just my imaginary friend following me around as usual. 

Do you know CPR?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Shamefully, non 

What's your go to dance move?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

To be honest, I can only do the horse move from Gangnam Style. :teeth

Did you eat my salted peasnuts?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

No, I'm just sucking the salty juices before spitting them back in the bag

Peanut, anyone? Yes? Ahh have one at least. Go on. Go on. You'll have a few, right?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

No thanks wittle Sebastian. 

Wet or dry?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Depends on the wine :b

Anyone? Peanut? Last chance!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes. Yes, I do.

Do you know anyone who'll want some brand new used peanuts??


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'll wait until your saliva digests them just right.

Can you kiss your elbow?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nearly but no cigar.

Can you blow smoke out of your arse ?


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Only **** comes out.

How often do you think about murdering someone?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Very often. :um

Where were you on the night of March 15th 2012?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was with you babe.


I have a hunch your going to be my girl.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Whoa, okay 

Want to have coffee together? ^^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good idea babe

Then we can stroll along the sea front holding hands LOL


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ROFL :lol 

Want to try on my clothes? :O


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, some other time maybe. For now, no 

Wanna sing and dance around like crazy?


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

dont forget to smash something



buy me diner


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

John316C said:


> dont forget to smash something
> 
> buy me diner


Only if you lend me the money and don't mind if I don't pay you back.

Can I borrow your drivers license for a few days?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure, but it's only drawn onto cardboard. 

Want some peanuts?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, I'll have them now. But only because you begged me to take them! 

Would you want to turn into a tree one day?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Only if it's one of those magic wise talking trees

Wanna swap underwear for a week?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I know you would prefer to swap underwear with her but you'll be happy to know that I wear a thong too.

Do you like wearing women's underwear too?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course! Because I am a woman. :um

So...are you the one?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes. I am the one and only. I am Chesney Hawkes.

Go make me food, please?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, one sandwich coming... in 5-6 hours.

Go make me a horse?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Done. You're now a beautiful talking horse.

Do you like horse meat as much as I do?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't know, but I had some oats this morning.

What would you be a Greek god/goddess of?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Tea. Or rodents. Or both. Most Greek Gods were very multifunctional.

If I'd offer myself for sale, how much would you pay for me?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Three broken crayons and a used condom. Don't be insulted, I'm offering you all my worldly possessions.

Can I sleep on your couch tonight?


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Three broken crayons and a used condom. Don't be insulted, I'm offering you all my worldly possessions.
> 
> Can I sleep on your couch tonight?


I guess but someone left a used condom on it and colored all over it with crayons

Am I pretty?:yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. 

If you turned into chocolate, would you eat yourself? :O


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I think since you were the one turned me into chocolate, you'd have me eaten before I could eat myself :O

What's your pickle policy?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No bread-and-butter pickles, yuk!

What is your favorite pickled thing?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Pickled Bacon is p. great.

Can _you_ play with madness?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, but it's dangerous... look at me, it f*cked me up totally!

Are you downloading anything right now?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope

Are you wearing underpants at the moment ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe.

Want to kiss a frog and see what it turns into?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No thanks.

If you'd be a bell pepper, would you be of the red or green kind?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm...red.

Did you live to tell the story?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I lived but telling the story... No. I'm a man of mystery.

Can you reach your groin with your face?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew I dont wna try thanks lol XD

If u had 4 arms would u keep the extra 2 or get them removed?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll have them removed...being a freak isn't that bad, but looking like a freak is a different story.

Do you think you'll still be alive 10 yrs from now...why/why not?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, for I am invincible!!!

How high are your highest high heels? And don't lie and say you don't have any


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

6 inches.

Can I clone you?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Can - do you have permission or can - do you have the ability? You have permission but I doubt you can replicate my brilliance. By all means try.

Where's the most embarrassing place you've fallen?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Uhhhhhm I dno I cant rly remember falling down anywhere except at an ice skating ring (and everybody falls down) so wasnt so embarassing and was like 8 years ago lol XD 

If you got kicked outta your house what would u do \ where would u go? :0


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

To the local authorities to report a hooligan removing me from my own home. 

Will you still love me tomorrow?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes 

Want to move in with me?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Eh, why not!

Will you gimme massage pwease??


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay...tell me where you want it. 

How about you do the laundry and the dishes today, while I watch Tv?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Back please! And I'll do em in the mornin'. I will! Stop nagging  I'll get to them in a while so patience!

How many people have you punched?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

One 

If I were a drag queen, would you still want me?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

If? You mean you aren't? :O

What kind of stockings do you prefer?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ones made of lace!

So...are we gonna do it?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

You seem pretty determined to make it happen so very probably yes.

What classic novel should I read next?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umm... "Jane Eyre" 

Want to go skydiving and do crazy stuff while we fall?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay!

What kind of crazy stuff?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know...maybe we'll tap dance in mid air or something. 

Can I borrow some air?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Only if I get it back.

Can I borrow a feeling?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Only if I get it back. 

Do you have those "clap on, clap off" lights? :O


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope 

Do you think anyone else is going to post in this topic again?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nope. I think I scared them away. :O

If H2O is water, what is H2SO4?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Sulphuric acid

Do I win a prize for that?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, you win a cupcake. 

Want to dress up like aliens and go outside to greet people?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

You provide the costumes, I'll pack lunch!

What's your favourite lunch?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It used to be spicy wraps from the hospital... so good. There's also this restaurant nearby that is set in a large home setting that has homemade everything. The desserts deserve awards.

Would you mind me testing my mind control device on you?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

No master. That would be splendid.


Show me yours and I'll show you mine?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not interested in anything human, and since I highly doubt you're an alien... no, thank you.

What would you say if I said - get on your knees and bend over?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd ask the purpose of this impromptu yoga session

What is the purpose of this impromptu yoga session?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know...I'm not the one who asked.

Would you like to own a horse that talks?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Only if it had a voice like Arnold Schwarzenegger's. 

Do you snort like a pig while laughing?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No, lol

I'm really down, want to help


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure whats up? 

Spill the beans, I'm all ears.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish I could go into detail.
I'm sort of not sure why I keep getting really low.
It might be related to work, life in general.

Do you ever get really low, and aren't sure why exactly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

At the heart of the matter is loneliness and unfulfillment that for me is the reason I get low.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

[email protected]@@@ wheres my question  hater lol ^_^ fiiine ill ask myself 1 

Will u tickle my feet for 2 hours? 
^
No u god dam weirdo!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay enough crazy talk! This is my question lol.

do u wna be crazy like me? lolol


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Naah. I'm more of a chimp guy myself. No offence.

What's your fifth favourite simian?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

My favorite simian is the Philippine Tarsier...Awwwwww










How many Philippine Tarsier monkeys do you think you could fit in your mouth?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you know , i'm infact responsible for 9.11?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

hmmm...now I know.

Which cartoon character do you find most annoying?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

F***ing Woody Woodpecker! I hate him!

How many chucks could a woodpecker chuck if a woodpecker could chuck wood?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Too many.

What color are your eyes?


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Hazelnut Green.

Do you love drugs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


Where's your friend?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I shot him.

Wanna help me bury the body?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Sure, but..

Why would one bury a perfectly good source of food?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

as food? eew, I'd rather die of hunger...I just can't eat another human being, and besides humans are the dirtiest (literally & figuratively). 
Have some respect for the dead, at least let him bury the body 

Which is more difficult (in general), holding on or letting go?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say it depends on how slippery they are.


Would you build your home on a sacred Indian burial site?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you know not only i'm responsible for 9/11 i'm also responsible for Virginia tech and sandy hook?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Couldn't care less.

Do you get angry easily?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, just don't provoke me or else... 

Is chivalry dead? If it is, who killed it?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Chivalry is perceptive. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Mwah, I'm okay!

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This weekend I'm planning on capturing and turning in the guy responsible for both 9/11 and Sandy Hook for a big reward.

What should I use to capture him?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I see my last question got waylaid. And some of you guys have to work on your creepy quotient.oke



AngelClare said:


> This weekend I'm planning on capturing and turning in the guy responsible for both 9/11 and Sandy Hook for a big reward.
> 
> What should I use to capture him?


Doritos. I think I heard all terrorists and mass murderers get the munchies.

What happens if I tickled you under your chin?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll purr like a kitty

Shave, trim or wild n free?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Shave. I shave everything clean. I mean _everything_.

Can you shave me?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No problem. I could shave you with my eyes closed.

If the stomach is the way to a guy's heart, then how do you reach a woman's heart?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

With Diamonds and pearls. 

Do you like to give or receive ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tbh, receive. I should work on giving though.

Big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

Little spoon. 

Want to have a Vegas marriage (and morning-after-annulment)?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

No thank you. . 
so. . what do you think of socks? lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

They are beautiful. I want to marry one.

What do you think of trees?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

They are peaceful

Do you like Chicken?


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a vegan. I like chickens alive

Do you pick your nose? hahaha


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not my own, but I do like picking other people's

What color would you like me to paint you?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The right side white. The left side black.

Did you get that Star Trek reference?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I do, even though I've never gotten too deep into any of them.

Would you like to be able to pull your head in like a turtle?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, for times when bright light makes my skin feel icky.

Would you carve out a career by doing people's assignments?


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

No, i'm not very interested in making career either way.

You got milk?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

yes, inside the fridge.

do you like it hot or cold?


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Hot, being milk or in general.

Would you rather hang upside down, or stuffed in a rotating washing machine?


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

hang upside down

do you prefer your muffin buttered?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No to either meaning.

Can I come over and practice my yodeling?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Only if you're prepared to fight to the death, to do so. Otherwise, I'd suggest finding another place.

Can I take some of your hair?


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope….mess wit the fro, then you gots to go.

Plain or crunchy?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Plain as an airport

Which relative have you seen naked most?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

About all the same, I think.

Do you think the birds and the bees have a talk with their kids about the squirrels and 
badgers?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

of course...they also know that I'm a runaway bride.

favorite sleeping position?


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Lying down facing left.

Favorate Band?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Of all time, I'd say Nirvana.

If you were in a band, which instrument would you want to play?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

A piano. I regret I never learnt how to play piano. 

What way do you plan to die?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Drugs, lots and lots of awesome drugs.

Will you butter my buns?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not

Do you think people should be forced to wear clothes when they go out in public?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Absolutely not

Will you instruct me in the art of performing the Douglas?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless you're into looking retarded.

Would you like to have split personalities?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes

What up mate


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Nm

Do you see green as I do?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop everything is ORANGE TO ME I looooooooooooooove orange!!!!! lol XD

If peter piper picked a piece of pickled pepper how many pieces of pickled peppers did peter piper pick?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

He picked 69 green/yellow and red pickled peppers, but he gave them all away to the red cross.

Do you pee in the shower?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Of course

When will you take me out to dinner?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

How about Easter ^_^ I'll take u to see the easter bunny then we can hop away on flying hopping magical unicorns XD

How many onesies have I got? XD


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not enough! xD

Monkey see, monkey do. Monkey hear, monkey _______ ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool I actully got an ice watch XD its HUGE XD not blingbling like his tho  

If u could wipe out 1 animal race in the world what would it be! an whyyy ^_^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hamsters killed my grandfather and I've sworn revenge.


Have you ever felt the Force inside you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Only the dark side of the Force. It's strong in this one.

What about the animals, what will they be?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

DEAD  lol XD I just wna wipe out the Animal and create my own woooo!!!  I can name a few.
Flying Unicorn. Pegesis (horse with wings that can fly) ermmm Friendly Sauraus (friendly dinosaurs) =) ermmm Huge worms but cute ones and they do the "worm dance" to move. Basically any awsome fairytale creatures mwaha lol  Oh i'd like to mix and match some too like half a kangaroo and half a hippopotimas  
















Would u like to be able to walk on water? ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Who wouldn't?

Have you ever picked someone else's nose?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty sure I have but I can't remember exactly

What's the weirdest thing you've drank?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Prune juice. U-hm.

What are you smelling right now?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My hand, believe it or not. It's been washed for sure.

If someone said you were a crown of virgins, how would you respond?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't the foggiest. I would assume that it meant I was naive and unsophisticated. My normal response would be to hang them by their toenails, but I am trying to turn a new leaf, so I might praise them for having such a big brain.


If you had a farm, what would you grow or raise?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would grow apples and cherries and blueberries. 

Would you ride a donkey to Pasadena ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not only to there, but in the Rose parade.

If gold bars fell out of the sky and landed on your head, would you feel fortunate?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

No, because they'd probably smash my head like a melon.

How many times have you masturbated the past month?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol 

What's the point of it all?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Would not have the foggiest. 

How many monkeys does it take to plant a tree ?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I just had a negative interaction at work.

Wtf


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Would not have the foggiest.
> 
> How many monkeys does it take to plant a tree ?


One male monkey to plant the tree and 3 female monkeys to tell him what he is doing wrong. :afr



> Wtf


 Bring doughnuts. No one can be mad while eating a doughnut.

Skittles or Starburst?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Starburst

Mystery surprise or the $20 bill?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

$20

syphilis or gonorrhea


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I wont be catching an STD anytime soon so I dont have to worry about either lol XD Ill say Syphilis just to play fair tho (No idea what it is) AND I DONT WNA KNOW lol XD 

Would u rather be an egyptain god (back in the days of the prymids) OR A prince 400 years ago when they were more important XD ^_^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to be a mummy someday.

If I came into your home while you were gone and flipped on the TV, what channel would
it most likely be on?


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

cinemax after dark, of course.

would you date your cousin if he/she was breathtakingly comely?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

hmm yes what do i care

one arm or 3 arms?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tree

Face palm or sandwich for breakfast


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

sandwich 

now or never?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Never

Here or there?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

anywhere... here is fine

Rocked or Stoned?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Stoned

This or that or _those_


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

*I*

who am I?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have no idea...
What are you afraid of?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

People, spiders, and mice lolol xD 

If u had a baby girl and a baby boy what would u call them? :3


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Anita for girl (love that name!)
I kind of like the name Ismael for a boy but he wouldn't be Jewish (clearly, I need to think very long and hard about this)

How would you propose to your love?


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes.

Would you rather have intercourse with a bike in public or listen to Lil Wayne albums for two weeks straight?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd have intercourse with a rapping Lil Wayne using a bike for two weeks.

Have you ever masturbated outside, and where was it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I have.

A caterpillar becomes a butterfly and a tadpole becomes a frog- if you underwent metamorphosis what would you become?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

some demonic psyco i guess

morpheus: blue pill or red pill?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NO FAIR! cus I forgot which 1 is to stay in matrix and which 1 is real world lol xD Im gna pick RED PILL!!! (Hope its the matrix one) ^_^

Whats your favourite console game of alllll time!!!!! =D


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Super Mario 

Favourite PC game?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heroes 3 of might and magic ^_^ Oh and hitman2!!!! lol =) 
Oh and online games. BattlefieldHeroes and RuneScape xD

If you was president whats the first thing you'd change? ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Every murderer (and people who commit some other crimes) would be shot after a one week trial, that either decides if they did it or not (according to evidence, of course).
Though it might not be the best idea ever, IMO it has a lot more positives than negatives.

What would you do if you ruled a fantasy world of your choosing?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

my fantasy world has only women except for me, so you get the idea.

what would u do if you were sitting on a toilet realizing its a hell gate?



> NO FAIR! cus I forgot which 1 is to stay in matrix and which 1 is real world lol xD Im gna pick RED PILL!!! (Hope its the matrix one)


actually you left to the real world


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

**** brix

if your genitalia were replaced with one part of your face, what part would it be?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Probably my left ear or one of my nostrils, then i could use it as a vagina.

Have you ever seen your parents have sex, and how did that affect you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably when I was in the womb. 

What animal do you most closely resemble?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cat


Who was the last person you smelled?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Me. Before that I dunno.

What's your favourite kind of hat?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pimp hat!!! CUS IM A PIMP ^_^








How many easter eggs can u eat without feeling sick!!! =p


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

too many...I lost count. I'm still eating one right now.

How many eggs were you able to find?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OM NOM NOM lol xD I found 2 eggs (on my desk) ^_^ (AND LOADS OF CHOCOLATE BARS) 
I already have loads of chocolate left from christmas tho =( Im more of a sweety person (candy) lol =D

Whats the most exciting thing u did last week? =)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Visiting a modern art museum with my parents. 

Do you like the sound of your own breath?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It is better than the alternative.

Are you the evil version of you (if there is an alternate universe or lost twin)?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My wordy yes.

Are you the real deal?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I am...but only with real people.

Can you psychoanalyze yourself?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh baby, I can do that and soo much more!

Do you stop and stare?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes but I try to not do it for long


What celebrity would you gladly sleep with for a night?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Abbie Cornish

Listen to a baseball game on the radio with me


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh I dont rly like sports but okay only if u buy lots of popcorn and candy!! OM NOM NOM lol.

Could u invent a pill to stop me feeling sick plz???? been 3 days in a row now!! lol xD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

There's loads of pills, pick what you want. I'd recommend cocaine, you definitely won't feel sick then, well, at least not the way you do now.

Do you have a French cousin?


----------



## Fine Finn (Feb 19, 2013)

Non. Pas du tout

Mais je parle bien la langue francaise et je l'ai etuide depuis trois ans. En fait j'aimerais bien etre un medium en France ! Alors... voila la question ce que je vais poser....

What do you feel about the egregious ability of those whose feel they're possessed with demons? As a psychic, I can confirm that I've yet to identify anything like this.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

If I understood right, you said you've been for three years a medium in France? Lol.

As for your question, I don't believe it's true. I mean, considering that I don't believe in god, I don't believe in demons either. Nor in psychics, but that's another story.

Are you a fan of a show called 'Psych'?


----------



## Fine Finn (Feb 19, 2013)

No, that's not what the French translation said. You're sort of close-ish, though! I can see why you might have made that idea, but it's definitely not it.

No, I've never seen that show.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You've been speaking French for three years * And you've been... well, I'm not sure what etre is, but either performing / working as medium there. And at the end, "Here's a question I'm gonna ask" xD

Should be close.

Ask a question


----------



## Fine Finn (Feb 19, 2013)

"I speak French pretty well and I've studied it for three years. In fact, I'd really like to work as a psychic in France."

Did you know that slang is slang for shortened language?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

No i didn't, thanks for sharing your omnipotent wisdom.

If you knew you only had 5 minutes left to live from now, what would you do? And you can't talk/call or in any way contact another human being.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Put myself in a deep freeze until someone can come by to save me.

Does your sense of morality prevent you from answering this question?


----------



## Odishi (Aug 10, 2012)

I will come and unfreeze you for a nominal fee!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, you can have my first born or what is in my couch cushions.

Do you think we need more foods that can be consumed with a straw?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, older people and especially hockey players without teeth would find such food highly beneficial.

If your future partner had to be either asian or black, which would you pick? And why not the other one?


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian, because I got a thing for pale skin and black people can't be pale lol.

What would be cooler, a city at the bottom of the ocean, or a city flying in the sky.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Easypeasy; a floating city in the sky!

Why does something exist rather than nothing?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No! Please! I can't cope with this question, it has accounted for so many sleepless nights while my brains were flooding with paradoxes and confusion... 

Does ChopSuey's avatar confuse you as much as it does me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it didnt but now I look closer im wondering if its lips with sugar or lips with sand. Im gna guess sugar lolol ^_^

If u could bring 1 person back to life thats not a friend a family member who would it be??? =D


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah, nice question. Not sure, but probably Freddy Mercury so I could hear him sing live xD Pretty awesome voice!

Is it raining, or does it just seem like it is?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think you forgot to turn off the upstairs faucet.

Would you join a gang of socially anxious thugs bent on terrorizing the internet?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh. I'd join the mods on the internet forums and focus on stopping them 

What's the weirdest thing you've ever done?


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I used to chew on people's hair.

Why am I still awake?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Because if you don't the clown will get you


What is hidden under your bed?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

About a billion dvds!!!!!!! lol xD

How old do u think u'll live till? ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll die 1 year after you.

What's the longest period you've not used a shower?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Um from the ages of about 0-9. So about 9 years lol. I think the first time I got a shower was at my auntys house. (I prefer baths lol) 
Longiest i've not had a bath for tho? ermmm I remember I spent a week at my friends house sleeping their everyday and I didn't go home to get a bath until he went in the bath at his house which was about a week LOL XD 

Would u let me bash ur foot with a hammer as hard as I can for $1m?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm, no thanks.

What is your favourite thread in the photo section?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

None...I seldom visit that section. 

Since you mentioned about threads...what thread do you visit the most?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably this one and word association. I must not be that communicative.

If you could upgrade a personal characteristic like in a game, what are you spending yours on?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Easypeasy, I'd pick the LUCK stat.

When did you lose your virginity? And what was the person you lost it with age, name, and performance on a scale 1 to 10?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

when I was 19...he was 18, name is a secret, I'd rate him 5.5/10.
If you knew that your life is about to end tomorrow, what would you be doing right now?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd try not to panic and spend most of my time with the person i love the most in this world.

If someone came up to you and smeared a bowl of cold porridge on your leg, what would you do?


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd be getting absolutely wrecked right now and I would probably be making arrangements to go and see someone for one last time. 

What would you have for your last meal if you were on death row?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Swedish meatballs and spaghetti, with a humongous creamy cake as dessert.

What is the most vulgar word you've said out loud?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

There are no vulgar words, only misplaced ones.

If you were a fly, who would you seek out to annoy?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

those people who annoy me...

If you could be any kind of object for a day, what would you be and why?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A pencil so I could create beautiful art and stories and words


Did the government find you yet?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. I'm hidden from the world & from those *******s.

Paramore or Korn?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Paramore

Red heads or blonds


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dark hair...oh, it's not included in the choices, I'll just have to go with red heads then.

a voluptuous figure or a slim/slender figure?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dont know what volumptuous means lol xD I'll go with slim \ slender ^_^

would u rather have 3 legs or 3 arms? (and why) =D


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

an extra arm. I don't know if I'm coordinated enough to run with 3 legs.

Blood sucking parasite or a huge mole on your forehead?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Parasite! Aint nobody got time for a mole on their [email protected]@ Specially when im trying to grow a cool [email protected]@@@ (not working out so well atm haha) xD 

If u had the chance to marry into the british royal family would u do it? ^_^

Edit oh w8. I just realised I think u mean a mole as in a spot I thought u meant the beaver kinda mole lol xD


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No! I would rather live a simple & private life. 

What can the person above/below me do to entertain you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd like to see some magic. Maybe make me disappear.

What is something you'd never have on your pizza?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

semen

Why are you still alive ?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

unfinished business...

Are you ready for death when it knocks at your door?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Certainly am, well knock then. 

Will you know when the time is nigh ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No I will not


What tune is in your head atm?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The End Has No End - The Strokes

Whats directly to the right of you?


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

A wall.

What taste is in your mouth right now?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Spaghetti O's Yes I'm 19 and I still eat spaghetti O's.


You know that drool on your pillow this morning? What if I told you it wasn't yours?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Then I wouldn't be suprised since my dog sleep with her head next to mine on my pillow  
(Although neither of us drool lol) ^_^

If u was a billionaire would u have plastic surgery?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, I don't wanna go under the knife...it scares me. There are other less painful ways to look better other than surgery.

If you were an actor, which movie character would you like to portray?


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

No. Facial and 3x a week facial spa is enough.

What's your pet peeve?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Does that mean whats my favourite kind of pet? I would say normal pet ermmm dog and my favourite overall pet would be a chimp (I rly wnt a chimp!) lol ^_^

would u cut a family members toe off for $20m? xD


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, if they consented, no if not.

What's your worst nightmare? (you didn't actually have to have it)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Worst nightmare? Eh, I don't have one, since I actually enjoy them. Fear? Well, my worst fear would be _failing_, but I won't get into specifics.

What is the name of your favourite band?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dave Matthews

What's in the space between(can't think of any logical Q right now)...?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm thats a hard one but if I was to take a logical guess I'd go with BLARRRRGHGH!!!!
Hope im right  lol ^_^

Would u eat a live spider for $2000? (u had to chew not just swollow) o.0 lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You eat them anyhow while you sleep, so I probably would though it would kill my diet.

How many lies do you tell a day?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NONE! (or is that a lie) mwahah  I only tell lies when it doesn't matter. Like if a random stranger asks me to give them money on a game instead of saying no I've never met u before I just say sorry im poor lol ^_^

What do u like most about urself? ;3


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

wow, thats easy, my superSENSES clearly lol

Can i steal ur toilet while ur using it??????


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose if you need a throne to sit upon.

Can I give your wardrobe away to a worthy charity?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure some of it.

If I needed a kidney would you give me one of yours?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know man, I like my internal organs. When I'm done using them feel free to take whatever you want.

Kiss someone with halitosis or an uncomfortable hug by an obese person on a 90 degree day?


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

The uncomfortable chub hug.
Most radical political belief?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the Dutch monarchy should be abolished. :duck

Can you please be my stalker?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure! I'll just add you to my to-stalk list. I hope you don't mind if I take pictures of you, in compromising situations.

How about we fly to the moon and back?


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in like sin! 

If you were a super villain what would be your reasons for destroying/ruling the earth?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well... it would be fun ruling the earth, so... simple because of that.

Do you like being asked creepy or weird questions?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I'm just being active on this thread to fulfill my active member duty.

Do you own a piece of clothing you never wear in public?


----------



## TheLone Aji (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, i made a tie-dye shirt last year in chem class and threw a bunch of random green and purple colors onto, it now looks like a nice vomit shirt.

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a woodchuck could ever give a f***?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Woodchuck was chased off by a duck carrying a skunk.

A ragin' case of unidentifiable fungus or a frank discussion about your future with your significant other's parents?


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> Woodchuck was chased off by a duck carrying a skunk.
> 
> A ragin' case of unidentifiable fungus or a frank discussion about your future with your significant other's parents?


The fungus, only if I get to eat it!

Who would you rather go out drinking with - George Bush or Kim Jong Un?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kim Jong-Un. 

If you had the chance to choose, would you rather be male or female?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Male.

Skydiving on acid or Whitewater rafting on Speed.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sky diving on acid!!, I always kinda wanted to try that since it makes u illucinate an stuff lol. (I've never tried any drug before) 

If u got scammed in 10 years time for everything u have and u knew the person who did it what would u do?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

If they take my animals I would tip petrol on them and set them alight.
What charity would you help if you were mega wealthy?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A fake charity I'd setup in my own name, just to make me look good but rly all funds go directly into my bank account. DO NOT PASS GO DO NOT COLLECT $200! 
lool only joking i'd give to cancer research, its about time we had a cure =x 

If u were forced into the spotlight and became an overnight celebrity do u think u'd be able to handle the talk shows an stuff they'd wnt u to do? ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah. I'd be the new drug-addicted Charlie Sheen. Wooohoooo!

Do you prefer night or day?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL :lol
and ermmm Night ^_^ I always feel more confident in the dark since nobody can rly see me lol  

If u ran a zebra over and it was in pain and gna die anyway would u end its suffering? 
(No idea why I chose a zebra I say what my brain tells me to OKAY!) lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I would, if I believed I couldn't help it in some way.

What are your thoughts on Amy Winehouse?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Not much except that it is sad that she died so young.

Do you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mostly mean teeth

What makes you shriek like a little girl?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

flying cockroaches & spiders.

For you, what makes a person interesting?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Depends. I guess as long the person is a bit weird or crazy in some way.

When was the last time you slept outside of a house?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

18 years and months ago.


WWLT you looked at your self in the mirror for minutes at a time?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday

WWTLT you ate a whopper burger?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

30 years ago
wwtlt you rode a horse?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm... around 14 years ago. I think it was a pony though.

What was the last time you went outside, and just walked - randomly?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Today.

How do U feel about licking doorknobs with me on the moon?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Not interested, sorry to ruin your fetish 

WWTLT You masturbated?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm... lemme think. Must've been between my period and sometime this month. ha.

Same question as above.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ur not allowed to ask same question twice in a row! U HAZ TO BE ORIGINAL! 
Ur question is now... "what do u think of my name and avatar"

ermmm the name is kinda cool but confusing lol I LOVE LIONS or tigers or what ever it is I always get them mixed up but yeh RWAAR! lol ^_^

Would u rather run ur own mafia family or ur own chinese triad group!
(see who needs more ppl when u can make up ur own questions an answer tham) mwaha


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha...

Considering I don't like either, I'd say... well, triad. Seems more fun than mafia.

Do you like to fight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I like to do the poses like they do in martial arts flicks after they've landed a blow. 

You going to finish that sandwich?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I haven't finished a simple sandwich.

If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it does it make a sound?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

It certainly does
swim the channel or run the marathon ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Marathon, I think. 

Would you rather be loved, respected, or feared?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOVED!.... but








lol 

Your own private island OR a rly awsome mansion with a fountain wooo! ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Private island, of course. 

Zaz or Alizee?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know what either are Alizee sounds cool so i'll go with that 

If u was a siemiese twin would u get the other head chopped off if the doctors told u it was FREE. and Risk-FREE. AND WHAT IF U WAS THE SPARE HEAD!! zomg.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I wouldn't get it chopped off and if i was the "spare" head, i'd have faith in the "real" head to do the same.


Be honest, has anyone that you know irl texted you in the last week?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol, nah. I haven't talked/texted to my old friends in years.

Since I very rarely ask weird/creepy questions, let's make it creepy, shall we? For the user below me... Have you masturbated this week, and to what (porn, images, imagination)?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I usually change ppls questions when they ask that LOL but since ur on my friend list then I SHALL ANSWER!

Was some guy on a horse but it seemed very misty and dark Oh abit like ur avatar! 








mwahah :3 only joking  Nope I avn't my medication makes me not care much about stuff like that. (its a side affect)
p.s sorry for the boring answer lol xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ops I forgot to ask a question. ermmm

If the UNDEAD sweeped the earth would u rather be a zombie or a walking skeleton or ermmmm oooo a ghost! (1 of those poltergiest ones that can move stuff) ^_^ 
(and why?)


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Ghosts cuz nobody can see me :sly:

Have you ever saw anyone banging?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, Ibiza. Not nice 

Have you ever kicked yourself in the head?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I believe only 0.00001% of the world population can kick themselves in the head, and I'm not among them.

Let's make it extra creepy this time: Have you ever seen your own ******* with a mirror?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nah. Not interested, really.

Would you like to try drinking blood - if you haven't had a chance to try yet?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Surely everyone has gotten a taste of their own blood at least once in their lives when they've hurt themselves growing up? And no, I don't want more of that taste.

What do you believe happens after death?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

I believe in God and I do believe that God will show a lot of mercy to humanity and give many people a happy life in eternity, with no pain, only happiness and that everything will be beyond beautiful - unlike anything we know. I believe souls do not die but that death is like a long sleep until we are finally brought back with both body and soul. I don't argue for the hereafter with anyone but I do have to believe in it for my own sanity in this world. I have to believe there is justice and hope beyond all the struggles here.

*Question:* Do you ever put things in your ears to clean them other than a Q-tip?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hair grips ha! Shh though. 

Do you like to walk around the house naked?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.

Do you ever smack your own *** just because?


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Regularly. Couple times a day rly 

Do you masturbate


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, most people do....

Have you ever Googled someone you know irl?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm... I'm not sure. Probably not.

Do you like your name (not forum username, but your given name)?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Meh... it's alright i guess, i really don't like my last name though, it's way too long 

During high school, if you were sick, were you actually sick enough or were you just lying 90% of the time and actually able to go to shool? )


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

90% lies

What's the most strange or repulsive sexual fantasy you've had? Give lots of details.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I BAN U FOR 48 HOURS FROM ASKING ANYMORE NUDEY RUDEY QUESTIONS!! lol  

But yeah a boring answer lol never had any strange or repulsive sexual fantasys
(and thats the truth lol) 
When ever I had those kind of dreams it would just be like normal stuff o.0 (tho I guess since im not straight some ppl would find those dreams repulsive anyway)
I avn't dreamed about anything at all nudey rudey for along time tho 

If u were a spider for a week what would u do? 
(id drop down from the ceriling on a strand of web) I seen a spider do that before it looked SO AWSOME!


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

If I were a spider id make huge webs and draw ***** on them.

If you were in a zombie apocalypse what movie character would be your side kick? (optimus prime for me)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Brienne of Tarth from Game of Thrones; she's large enough to defend me and easily sexable. 2in1.

Why do you believe existence exists?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Because if it was a figment of my imagination, things would be vastly different from what they are.

If I stole your most precious possession, what are you bringing to get it back from me?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

My most precious possession is a horse with psychopathic tendencies so good luck with that 
Would you rather be James bond or doctor who ?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

There is no Doctor Who. He is just called The Doctor. The _show_ is called Doctor Who.

Why is Scotch better than bourbon?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Because scotch is almost a country (scotland) but boubon isnt. (BEST I CAN DO OKAY!) lolol  

Do u ever smell inside ur shoe to see if they smell nice? ^_^


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

no, i never did that .

Did you ever accidently run into your parents "doing" it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I was traumatized by hearing it.

If you are what you eat, what are you mostly made of?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

a human being.

who's your daddy?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

dr gero

how cool is my avatar?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

10/10 ofcourse and anyone who doesn't love dragon ball Z then... then..








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wna go shopping with me?? (ur paying!  ) lol xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, and then I'd lure you out into the woods where I live in my candy house with my slick broom and shiny oven.

How often do you pick your nose?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oh noes!! lol xD and ermmm I use cotton buds to pick my nose with because im all fancy like that :yes loool xD 
(the things u use for ur ears) 
Although when I was a kid I picked my nose almost everyday with my finger AND I used to eat it!!! From what I remember its pretty tastey :yes looool  (but seriously their pretty tasty) xD


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

whats the question Bro!1!?! amg you broke it.


How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

He's sitting on his tuffet with the kindly Miss Muffet.

Have you given any body part of yours a nickname or a cutesy euphemism?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

galente said:


> whats the question Bro!1!?! amg you broke it.
> 
> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


Wood chuck cant chuck wood so ZERO! 
and nope never named any of my body parts ,

Oh noes #THEADKILLAAAA lool ^_^ I forgot xD ermmmm 
If u was the King of England would u walk around dressed "smartly" like monachs do these days OR!!! would u wear the crown and the gown and sceptre like EVERYBODY WANTS TO SEE!!!! 
i'd so wear the crown an stuff mwahah its so me :yes xD


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

I wouldnt be the King of England coz im a female lol. but yeah id totally wear the crown etc 


TPBM - Would you ever have sex change if it was free? lol


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

No, because sex changes today is still extremely far from the real deal, thus it's not possible to really experience how having the opposite sex feels like.

If you could only experience *one* of these things in life *once* (and never again), what would you pick?

1. Smell
2. Oral sex
3. Read


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Read! I hate reading! lol.
Last time I read a book was liiiiike atleast 7 years ago 

Would u lick someones wart for $1000? (btw i've never had any warts but my bro had 1) xD 
(I didnt lick it tho obviously) lool I remember he used to chew it tho EW!! (it was on his finger)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

haha! groossss! 
and hmm. depends. how much is $1000 in £s? Maybe if I was reaaallly desperate then i suppose one lick may do me no harm.. or would it! - to be googled on!

Would you kill someone if they said they wanted to die and the suffering was too much for them - ie. euthanasia


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew wart licker! xD

Hmm if they had that thing where they cant talk or move and they wanted to die then id assist them to go to (is it sweden?) Where I think u pay for an injection and its all legal. 
^_^
I wouldn't kill someone tho cus I couldn't handle jail. Yeah im selfish like that  

Would u kill someone if it saved a member of ur family? :3


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I love my fam! LOL! 

What's your lung capacity?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

How can you tell what it is...... i used to have asthma when i was very young - but that was years ago

Do you shave your private parts?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

The question is... do u wnt me to! lol  ^_^ DAM not the flirting thread xD 
But no, if I was dating and thats what I was gna do then i'd sooner wax then shave  

Have u ever dropped food on the floor and picked it up and ate it?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lol i meant same thing, i should have rephrased question to hair removal lol
and.. to be verrryyyy honest - i have done the three second rule before yess but i always keep my floors clean - spotless 


What do u honestly do when you are home alone ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I dress in women's underwear while continuously trying to improve the size of my butt cheeks.

Have you ever seen your anal by using a mirror?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope i've never even seen my back nvm anything else lol. Actully is that normal to have never seen ur own back before? I would go and look if I wasnt wearing a onesie (at my back not at the other thing) lol. 

(and ok just so I know my question is)
Have u seen ur own back in the mirror? if yeah when was the last time u saw it? lol xD


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

No it's kind of hard. 

what do your armpits smell like in the summer?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

They smell like lavender:b

Have you ever thrown a waffle at someone in a fit of rage?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought about it but waffled until it was too late.

Would you rather be 4 or 7 feet tall?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7 feet tall.

How would you like to die?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

jumping from an airplane and freefalling without a parachute, seems awesome to me

Has this ever happend to you? =>


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Truthfully> yes - once or twice in school  but not that much lol


Do you have an itch just by hearing or reading the itch right now? and if so where? lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to... oops. 
Nope, I don't. But If I do later get an itch, I'm gonna blame you.

Have about a nice horror movie for the end of the night?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hahah. sorry

and the yeah, i watch horror movies at night. i watched rec and was really scareddd. 
also watched grave encounters, that one really freaked me out


what are you wearing right now?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

clothes

Do you ever leave the door open whilst taking a dump?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> clothes


*Best* answer and no, i've never done that, only a few times while peeing

****, i forgot to ask something indeed, oh well


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

You haven't asked anything. So... I will..

Do you think there's something in the dark... waiting... just for you to pass close by...?



Memememe said:


> hahah. sorry
> 
> and the yeah, i watch horror movies at night. i watched rec and was really scareddd.
> also watched grave encounters, that one really freaked me out


I can't get myself to watch 'found footage' movies :S But something like Drag Me To Hell, or some gory movie... :yes


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Honestly... yes.. i do..... ... at times.... other times i feel very safe - it feels unnatural (no joke) .... So whenever I watch a horror movie now, I have to watch a comedy or romantic movie to lighten my mood.

oh is that what you call them, I never knew they had a name, i call them so called true stories. i especially like to watch movies which are close to the truth even though it scares the **** out of me. I found drag me to hell funny loool

QUESTION: TTPBM, for one full day - 24 hours.......would you have a terrible date (like a reaaallyy grooss bad one) or spend the day being bullied?



HollowPrince said:


> You haven't asked anything. So... I will..
> 
> Do you think there's something in the dark... waiting... just for you to pass close by...?
> 
> I can't get myself to watch 'found footage' movies :S But something like Drag Me To Hell, or some gory movie... :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'd rather a terrible date.

Next time you shave...down there, can I watch?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awww, that's so... like... cute. Sure.

Do you want me to make it rain?



> So whenever I watch a horror movie now, I have to watch a comedy or romantic movie to lighten my mood.


 Most horror movies this days end up being a comedy, so...  Texas Chainsaw 3D for example.



> oh is that what you call them, I never knew they had a name, i call them so called true stories. i especially like to watch movies which are close to the truth even though it scares the **** out of me. I found drag me to hell funny loool


Yep  Hah xD 
Yeah, the scene where the devil was dancing or something was funny.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I would rather be on a terrible dateeeee!!! anydate is better than no date rite? lol ^_^ THEN ATLEAST I can say I've been on a date before :yes xD

Edit: O dam I got double beat lol xD thats what u get for watching tv halfway thro messaging lol ^_^

I hope u dont mean make it "rain" while shes watching u shave lol.
BUT NO we have enough rain in England u could make it sunny tho that would be nice 

The person below me has something interesting planned for tomorrow


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Not really besides watching him shave it's gonna be a pretty boring day.

Would you send me a pair of your underwear?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ughhh no cus I only have 2 pair lol. (I dont wear them cus I wear onesies 24/7 lol) the only time I wear them is when I go out which is NEVER.  
I have my army / camo one on atm but this is 1 of my least favourites  (I got 7) xD

The person below me would like a onesie!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sure!!!

Would you send me the camo one when you take it off...pleaseeee?


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

would do it in a heartbet

You know how i know you like sniffing other people's undies?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My "I like sniffing undies" t-shirt?

Can I rub your tummy for good luck?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sure I like tummy rubs!

What would you do if I said that I was in your house watching you, right now?


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd be amazed because I am at work.

What would you do if you came hoem and found me in your house, wearing your clothes :-|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kill you, and burn them along with your corpse.


How wide is your mouth?


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

That is actually a really creepy question. But to answer your question: 5 cm. Which is actually smaller than I thought..

Have you ever done skinny dipping?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only if having a bath or shower counts. 

Do you ever just play with your nipples when your bored? Because I certainly don't :um


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

hahah, as odd as it is.. guilty me

Can you make your tongue touch the tip of your nose? (i cant)


----------



## ayako (Apr 15, 2012)

i cant.. but my friend can..lol


if olive oil is made out of olives, what is baby oil made of ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Afroamerican babies that are left to degrade in acid containers for over 3 months.

What's the strangest experience you've ever had?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Erm I dno I woke up laughing once, I didn't know why but I carried on laughing anyway lol ^_^ 

Have u ever had a live insect in ur mouth o.0


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Yes, I opened my mouth to talk and a moth flew in, I spit it out and it kind of limped away. : (

Would you be ok with me pitching a tent in your backyard.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure or u can just sleep on my floor lol, 

Well I guess I should be the 1 sleeping on the floor and giving up my bed but in my defence! I let u in the house so thats gentlemanly enough for me  lol ^_^ MY BED! xD 

Have u ever fainted in public?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I almost did...I think.

Would you date me?








I'm the hot one in the pink hat


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> I almost did...I think.
> 
> Would you date me?
> 
> ...


Of course! You look tasty, reminds me of a pink lollypop. I'd lick you all day long.

Would you donate your left kidney to me if it was the only thing that could save my life?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

HAHA, YE I KNOW RIGHT. was jokes! and i dont know, i guess you can make a horror movie by making jokes in between but when you are watching it alone in dark room .. that would be scaryyy

At ChopSuey - im not sure if i would, ... only because i dont know if that would mean id end up dying ?

TTPBM - If you have pets, when you stroke them, do you feel like you are the godfather?  lol



HollowPrince said:


> Awww, that's so... like... cute. Sure.
> 
> Do you want me to make it rain?
> 
> ...


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Not really, but if I had a cat, I definitely would hahaha

Are you afraid of puking?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

LOOL
Yes, but it makes u feel better after everythings out of your system


Do you ever feel like someone is watching you


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Only when outside.

What is the best song you've ever heard?



Memememe said:


> HAHA, YE I KNOW RIGHT. was jokes! and i dont know, i guess you can make a horror movie by making jokes in between but when you are watching it alone in dark room .. that would be scaryyy


Hehe  Well, I watch horror movies (or any movies) only at night, alone in my room xD Which is pretty dark - except the street light that isn't that close anyway.

I don't remember the last time some movie scared me... It was like... 3+ years ago :um

That's why I prefer gory/and to some people disgusting horror movies. At least they are fun.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

lool. watch grave encounters~ u will be very scared - be sure to watch all of it... its not fun when u only watch half a movie..

im not sure about the best sonnnnngg coz ive got many favourites, but i love this one below: (i doubt anyone has same music taste as me tho)






TTPBM: Do you shape eyebrows



HollowPrince said:


> Only when outside.
> 
> What is the best song you've ever heard?
> 
> ...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, I don't. Not my thing xD

When was the last time you had a nightmare?



Memememe said:


> lool. watch grave encounters~ u will be very scared - be sure to watch all of it... its not fun when u only watch half a movie..
> 
> im not sure about the best sonnnnngg coz ive got many favourites, but i love this one below: (i doubt anyone has same music taste as me tho)


Hehe  I've seen the trailer... I can't stand found-footage movies :no
But thank you.

I remembered the last movie that scared me... it's called "The Gravedancers". Just one scene, and only because I was very close to the monitor at the time. Nice movie though.

That guy has nice voice xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't remember, I haven't had any dreams in several months. (REM Sleep)

If you were a serial killer, what would be your nickname?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The Fluffer

Do you mind if the dog joins in?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, my dog doesn't swing that way.

Can I practice my surgical technique on your beautiful face? I want to be the cosmetic surgeon to the stars and I have to start somewhere.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

No one sees my butt so have at...Can you make it smile ; )

Have you ever tried hot wax and suction cups during sex ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah to both.. though suction cups sounds like a Chinese medicine thing.

Does eating animal brains instantly make you a zombie?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't think so. Half of the world would be zombies then.... On second thought, perhaps. 

Who sent out the lion avatar memo and how come I didn't get it?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I don't know but I didn't get it either.

Could you walk by the window again?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No. Well, perhaps if you pay me about 15 euros. The exact amount is negotiable.

Do you know how you can distinguish a kidney from a liver?


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

liver is a big organ. If you tap it below your right lungs lowest lobe.. it's dull.
Liver is like a huge waste house and it stocks pile of nutrients, proteins, vitamins. also it's task is to filter and screen whatever we ingest in our mouth.

Kidney. 2 Located at our flanks. Bean like in appearance. 

What is your petty embarrassing secret that you can't tell to your family or significant others and only admit it to yourself or some stranger like online?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My dream was to bring rap into the country music genre, but Taylor Swift beat me to it.

Can I set you up with some random member here, so I can claim I ran a dating service on my CV? It would be helpful if you got married and have kids so I can brag about 100% success.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure find me ANYONE ^_^

Can I feed you and make airplane noises as I put the food into ur mouth


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sure, haven't done that in years.

Why do you play your music so loud, I can't hear you breathing?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

If you can hear me breathing that means you're close by, and i tend to eat uninvited sneaky people alive. Better use them legs... now.

Would you ask a cute stranger to lick your toes if i gave you 1000$?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhh i'd let them lick my toes if u gave me $1000 but u ask them plz? 

Have u ever fell over and looked around to see if anybody saw and if they didn't, pretend it never happened lol ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Uhm no, But I've hit my head in the bus a lot of times, and if no one saw it i pretend it never happened.

If you had the choice to save a cute baby or a very old man with a rucksack containing 100,000$, from certain death.. Who would you pick?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Babys are awsome so i'd save the baby. + The old guy would be dead so im sure he wouldn't mind if I "borrowed" the bag *YOINK* lol ^_^ 

What would u do if u had that narcolypsis or what ever its called where something eats away ur face and the doctors cant stop it. (I saw a documentery on it once) omgawd.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm.

I'd cease to exist in society. I'd move somewhere far away, and study ancient texts on embalming and death and live the rest of my life as an all-powerful necromancer. I'd also fashion a mask that I'd wear when I leave my dwelling, to collect corpses.

If you were to be a tree, what kind of a tree would you be?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mahogany because the furniture looks so awsome ^_^
Oh and the floors do too  like this









Would u rather be a tooth brush or a sweeping brush?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweeping brush because you get out more.

Poke you with a stick?oke


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

them's fightin' words...

Challenge you to a duel to win title of honorary stick waver?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Can you handle death ?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes.

How well you can handle psychical pain?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I dont cry and stuff at pain but I cry easily watching movies etc xD 

If u was stuck on a deserted island for the rest of ur life, would u live on coconuts or drown urself xD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd live for a while and enjoy it until I get bored.

When was the last time you saw stars at night?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> them's fightin' words...
> 
> Challenge you to a duel to win title of honorary stick waver?


:twak Prepare to defend thyself.

I saw stars a few nights ago. That's one good thing about not being trapped in the middle of a large city.

Do you like sticky buns?


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)

I love me some sticky buns.

Would you give a puppy sloppy kisses?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely!

Will you marry me?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Sure I would!

What's your address, I'm getting tired of driving up and down the street?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Yessss! I was afraid you would say no.








I live on this street. You cant miss the house, I'm on the front porch in that hot Baby Gap outfit you got me. <3

Hey, can I borrow some money?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I should have known all you wanted is my money. No. :mum

What was the last thing you downloaded?


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

LOST's finale episode. :'(

Do you have a secret that would be considered "weird"?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm full of weird


Do you want to ride an ostrich?


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I would enjoy rocking on it

Can I feel your ***?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. But you can feel my dog's teeth.

Did you ever apply for some reality show?


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

No but I would like to, if I wasn't so shy.

Have you ever flirted with someone on the street?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm, I haven't, if I remember correctly.

What is the worst food you can think of? As in the worst taste.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cow tongue?? Or something strange like that. Many things really, I'm picky


Who was the last person you stole money from?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

My dad, when I was a kid. Less than a dollar.

Have you ever thought "What the **** am I doing here?" ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

All the time. It's like I have a giant spring attached to my back.

The scariest thing I could stick under your covers with you tonight?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Poisonous spiders, Brown recluse probably.

Would you ever participate in a 3-some 4-some or more-some?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless I get my own harem.

Scarier: skinnydipping in a pool of geriatrics or waking up with Charlie Sheen and his entourage in your bed?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Waking up with Charlie Sheen and friends would be scarier, the thought gives me the creeps.

Are you home alone?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, Charlie isn't so bad.

As for your question, nope. But I'm alone in my room, which is good enough for me at the moment.

Are you watching something on TV/Internet/PC right now?


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Indeed I am, I'm watching the Walking Dead. x) And it's dark and I'm scared haha.

Would you rather live alone in Antarctica or live in a 1 bedroom apartment with 10 criminals?


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

Alone in Antarctica 

What color is my underwear?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd go with pink, but I'm gonna say blue.

Would you ever consider being a friend with zombie(s)?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

No.. I would get in the nearest car and run over them. Then.. I would double tap their @sses to make sure they're dead.

Do you like the smell of fuel?


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, very much.

Did you check to see if you locked your doors?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only when I'm leaving.

Smell my feet?


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

ahh no thanks! 

would you rather snort a strawberry milkshake through your nose or put a noodle up one nostril and pull it out of your mouth?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Snort the milk shake, don't think I could do the other one.

Tasered or Pepper Sprayed, or both?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Tasered, heard it's A LOT less painful.

What do you believe happens upon death?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

wooow deep...heaven or hell?

Look behind you, do you see me?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. Let's have sexy time? MEOW

How often do you masturbate, and where do you usually do it?


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Once every month or so, and in my bed.

If you had one extra penis/vagina, where on your body would you want it to be located, plus reason why there?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Uh I would probably want it on my lower back, I could hide it easier. 

Next time you masturbate I'd like to watch, would you let me?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

For educational purposes?

Want to pretend that you're me for the rest of the day?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely!

Will you have my babies?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Nah, you can have mine though. 

Can I lick your neck?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Ok but then you'd have to let me lick your face.

Would you let me tie you up in my basement?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, no

Do you think you taste good?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes I taste very good

Would you like to taste me?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Yummeh, I'd lick and taste you at every imaginable possible places.

Would you rather eat an apple pie made of dog eyeballs and ears, or drink a tequila with pressed cat juice?


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Both? 

What letter would you rather not be able to pronounce, "t" or "s"?


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

*T.*

Can I wach you sleep hrough your window?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, but you will have to wait your turn.

Can I have a sip of your drink?


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely! Its a Pink lemonade, orange sherbet, dill pickle and mint Maalox smoothie. With a dash of raw ground hamburger.

Where are you taking me?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a surprise 

If I bring you a bunch of frogs, how many are you kissing before you give up on finding your prince/princess?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I've already found my princess. So 0.

If a person you dated wanted to do more advanced sex like BDSM, would you agree?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BDSM? Never even heard of it lol. Im guessing no tho if we were just dating. 
I'd rather live with someone before nudey rudey xD Then theirs less chance they'll cheat on me ^_^ 

If u was a spy captured in China working for British secret service! Would u keep the secret info to urself even if u was tortured!! or would u give it up xD


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Sadly enough, I would most likely give up ._.'

What would you do if I happend to be in your house?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Kick you out with excessive violence, because I'm allowed to thanks to our prime minister.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oops, forgotten to ask a question. Let's see... Who is your favourite dictator?


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

The Kim family in North Korea, they're all so short and funny looking I never run out of jokes.

If someone tied you down and forced you to listen to Justin Beiber, would you go crazy or sing along?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bieberlicious

Are you secure in your masculinity?


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know what you did last summer.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam how much do I have to pay to keep u quiet? xD

If aliens abducted u for a few days for experiments would u keep it a secret or risk telling every1 and hope they dont think ur crazy ^_^


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would keep it secret of cause.

Have you ever touched the private parts of another female/ male? When? What was the result


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup and disappointing. 

Have you ever saw yourself in someone else's mirror ?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I believe 95% of the world's population have done that.

Doggystyle or missionary?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Like the Pope on sabbatical to the kennels

What is that loud, obnoxious noise emanating from you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry im radioactive  

Why does ur feet smell like pickled onions ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I put them in there to ward away the sex demon's.

Can I come over?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Sure, just be wary of the demon/guard cat.

May I stroke your glabella?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sure go for it just don't let my eyebrows catch you near them, those hairs are jerks.



Can I scratch your ear with my beard?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

It's my favourite thing.


Can you draw me like one of your french girls?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Which one? I own the entire country of France.

What is your deepest, darkest secret?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't have any...I'm actually a better person when no one is watching. Most people drive me crazy & provoke me...

Why does life have to be unfair?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Because death is fair and equal to everyone.

Are you my mummy?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am wearing a bandage, so anything is possible.


Do you have sexy ears?


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

if sexy=small then yes lol

Ever gone skinny dipping?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They're ok, they stick out a little bit, but nothing too big (literally).
edit: question above. Nope. 

What's the strangest lyrics you've ever memorized from a song?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't think of any

Can you shoot me between the eyes ?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Nah, you're gonna have to shoot yourself.

Don't think I don't know, I know what you want no one to know, do you know what I know?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No I am sure you don't know.
Do you like..knives?


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

no.

which cartoon character would you marry? :int


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Homer Simpson (i have low expectations.) Would be a laugh a minute tho.
Could you cut your foot off to save your own life ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

Would you sleep in a bat cave for a dare ?


----------



## someguy21 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes i am Batman.

Do you like the toilet paper roll to come from the top or bottom?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

bottom.

Which do you prefer? Someone who is always loyal but hard to deal with or someone who strays once in a while but is easy to get along with?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Strays, I can handle strays better. 

Have you ever been followed in any way?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As I am a stalker I hardly think so. :boogie

Can you massage my feet darling?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but you will have to wait your turn.

Can you breathe through your eyelids?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No.
How many bathrooms do you have?


----------



## theonceunsociableperson (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no mouth but I can talk!!
I have feet and legs but I don't walk!!
I have no ears but I can hear your soul cry!!
I have long arms don't dare to run don't even try!!
I have no eyes but I can see your fear!!
I have no nose but I can sense you from here!!
I'm so tall I'm even taller an half of a tree!!
JUST LOOK AT YOUR WINDOW AND YOU WILL SEE
THE STRANGEST AND CREEPIEST TREE!
THEN CLOSE YOUR EYES AND COUNT TO THREE
AND OPEN AND IT UP 
THEN YOU WILL SEE ME

RUN​


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice 

Have you ever licked someones toenail?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think toenails are kosher.

Can I whisper sweet nothings into your ear?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

That would be a hard thing to do online.

Do you have strong teeth?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dno I dont go around chewing bricks  Their strong enough to eat with ^_^ lol

Would u accept an homemade cookie from me? 
:disclaimer.
By accepting to eat a cookie by FunkyMonkey u agree that u or someone on ur behalf wont take legal action if it happens to result in injury or death. 
Allergy warning: May contain poison.
^ SEE I can write properly when I want to!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure, why not...
What did you dream about the other night?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant remember what I dreamed about last night XD probably games tho  thats what I usually dream about anyway  lol.

Do u ever smell ur shoes before u put them on ^_^


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't wear shoes, Just slippers

Do you smell your underwear before you put them on?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, but I do smell my clothes to see if they are dirty or not.

Do you undress people in your mind when you are with them?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im only rly with my family so that would be kinda weird :lol 

OH BUT SINCE U MENTION IT!! omg I got "checked out" for first time in my life yesterday!!! When I went to the shop. lol. 
I mean he didn't look gay or anything but he was right infront of me and he turned around and looked like alway down at my shoes and then always back up so I turned around and pretended I was looking at buying something else in the shop xD 

He probably thought I was dressed strangely or something but ill go with the checking out story :lol 

(ok sorry I get carried away with my spam lol) 

Anywaaaaay lol. Have u ever accidently drunk someone elses drink thinking its ures? xD


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

On more than one occasion lol

If you could be an animal what would you be?


----------



## someguy21 (Jun 3, 2013)

Easy id be a sloth.

What was the last website other than this site you were on?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Checking the hockey score on ESPN, the big brother of the sporting world.

If you came back as a ghost after you are gone, who are you going to haunt?


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

I never think of haunting people as a ghost, but the first thing in my mind is going to concert. For free. You heard me.

How much money you got in your piggy bank?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm $320 + I get paid another $320 today ^_^ tho I dont think I can be bothered to get dressed and do my hair an stuff so i'll prob cash it tomoz xD 

Whats the laziest thing u've ever done (or not done)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I didn't feel like getting up to pour out some water that I had, so I poured it into the flower pot next to the couch, the way I see it I did a good thing, why waste the water if there's a thirsty plant next to me.

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe ten seconds : D.

Are U afraid of spiders?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

No they are one of my favourite animals I have pet tarantulas
Are you scared of lightening?


----------



## NJada (May 30, 2013)

No, I usually find it very relaxing.
Have you ever spent a whole car ride (or any other time where you had a lot of time to do nothing) trying to find as many places on your body where you can feel your pulse?

I know I have!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have not

Have you ever called anyone daddy in bed? And did you enjoy it? >_>


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've only ever slept with my dog, my brothers/sisters and my 1 friend (just friends) so no xD lol. 

Would u ever get plastic surgery? If so what would u get


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe not. Though I'd hire a personal stylist or make-up artist for sure, call me vain.

edit: better question, who would you hang out with if you were in heaven?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If thats a better question I dread to think what the last 1 was!  mwaha jk xD

hmmmm I think michael jackson is cool so maybe him. + I can say hewwooo to my grandad ^_^

Would u be my dogs personal dog pamperer 24/7 if I was a millionaire and paid u $25 an hour


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Sure I like animals but I'd want you to pay me $25 per minute cause you have lots of money to blow .

Do ever accidentally stare stare at someone's butt even if you didn't mean to or wasn't very attractive?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I don't stare at butts. Ever.

Can I come over tonight?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Sure where you at ?

Did you just have a accident ?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah. I accidentally hit a red button and part of the world blew up. Oops.

If you are killed and your body is chopped up into small pieces, would you want your remains to be made into brownies, soup, or a slurpee?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oooo slurpee!! I love those lol. 

If u could swop brains with someone else who would u trade with? ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Charlie Sheen, I would want to know what goes on in there.

Would you let me tie you up?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuu cus u mite torture me and I wouldn't be able to escape :cry









would u give me a piggy back ride for a whole 24 hours if I let u have small rests when u get tired? ^_^ giddy up YEEEE HAW!!! lol


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> nuuuuu cus u mite torture me and I wouldn't be able to escape :cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure..

If a group of midgets had a party, would it be considered a tiny get together?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuu! lol it would just be a little party =D

Do u like this pic? ^_^


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. It answers the age old question, and I welcome answers.

Would you like to join my cult?


----------



## Whatrnames4 (Apr 24, 2013)

No..

WHAT DO YOU THINK HUMANS TASTE LIKE IF COOKED?


----------



## Whatrnames4 (Apr 24, 2013)

<<-- win  most creepiest question comes from me  LOL


----------



## fainthearted (May 24, 2013)

Chicken?

If a baby hands you a toy phone do you answer it?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Sure, it's only polite . . . 

Who let the dogs out? Who, who, who?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Always late in answering these.  I think it was me who left the gate open.

Do you have any secrets you want to share with me?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

If I did I would have to kill you

Would you fix me up with your mom ?


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

No, she doesn't eat lions.

Do you have a little sister that I can play with? :troll


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

U can have my big sister shes 23. Just dont bring her back ok  lol ^_^ 

What would u do if ur mom dated a guy u didn't get along with?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing it's her life

Do you like eggs? How do you like them cooked?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yeaaaah fried eggs!! I dont rly like others q.q oh wait! I like scrambeled too ^_^ 
Sausage and egg sandwhich with brown sauce OM NOM NOM 
ooo or!
Sausage and egg mcmuffin yummeh! 









What would u change about urself? ^_^


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> yeaaaah fried eggs!! I dont rly like others q.q oh wait! I like scrambeled too ^_^
> Sausage and egg sandwhich with brown sauce OM NOM NOM
> ooo or!
> Sausage and egg mcmuffin yummeh!
> ...


My height. I'm 5'3, I wanna be 1'0 so I could ride my dog like a horse.

¿i¿i¿noʎ pıp ¿ǝʞıɿ sʞooɿ uoıʇsǝnb uʍop ǝpısdn uɐ ʇɐɥʍ sı sıɥʇ ʇɐɥʇ ʍouʞ noʎ pıp


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh because I turned my head upside down to read it. So the message was the right way up but I wasnt ^_^

(p.s thats cool I wish I could write upside down lol) 

Do u want ur own kid in the future?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

hmm, yeah I guess so baby pandas *stares into the sunset*

Do you want a monkey in the future??


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I intend to start some monkey business pretty soon.

Wanna join the circus with me?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybeeeeeeee only if im not always stuck in a cage tho :cry









What makes u better than a unicorn? ^_^


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Simple, I'm me. 


Give me a lock of your hair?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

sure thing, I have plenty 

Can I take a pikachu ?
(peek-at-chu  )


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't think so :lol

Make me a sandwich?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I have no materials, but take me to the beach and I'll build you a sand witch.

Would you eat a sand witch?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmmm no but i'd like to do this!








FYI those muscles are about the same size as mine (just thought i'd mention) ^_^

What would u do if someone stole ur wallet / purse?
This is what happened last time I tried it :cry
(lol not rly )


----------



## Leon16 (May 26, 2013)

I would beat the **** out of the thief, like in the gif lol

Can you clean my ***?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Leon16 said:


> I would beat the **** out of the thief, like in the gif lol
> 
> Can you clean my ***?


Technically I could, but to be honest, I won't. Maybe it's about time you learned how to clean it yourself, sport...

Don't you just hate cat food? I mean, there's no cat in it? What gives? Total ripoff. >.>


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WELL my dogs food contains cat. 100% cat xD









What age do u wna live till? and how do u think u'll die? xD


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

About 80, anything further than that seems like hell. No one wants you anymore, you can barely move without hurting yourself...old folks homes and prunes...no thank you. I might die from asphyxiation, I barely have a gag reflex...one day...I may not be so lucky.

I have no where to go, can I come stay with you?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure, there's enough space in this dumpster for the both of us...

On a scale from one to ten, what is your favorite color?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Do you really need to ask????

Do you walk around naked when you are home alone?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope. Only when I have company around. 

Are you scared of black cats, because they are black and you are racist?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

No I actually have a preference for black cats :b

Do you ever stare through people's windows when they leave their curtains open?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

All the time.

Do U gawk at people walking at the mall


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

No, but once me and a friend followed this lady around the mall, we were bored lol.

When's the last time you clipped your toe nails?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm a girl so we are more subtle with our gawking

Have you ever danced with underpants on your head?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe : D

DId u?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe :b

Do you like mankinis?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew definitely not lol, 

If their was an earthquake and ur house collapsed and was stuck in a small place for a week with no food would u eat ur dog (if u had one) ^_^ or just drain away and die xD


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

eat her i have been fattening her up for years just for that purpose

can you hold this body for me untill the cops close the case


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure..

I'm bored. Let's hang out


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ok  we can play Xbox go shopping or go to the movies xD 
We cant watch the new monsters inc tho cus I saw it yesterday online:yes ITS AWSOME! 

If u had a baby girl and boy what would u name them? ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Funkey and Monkey.

Do U hit on cats as well?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

No I don't endorse violence 

Do you smell your fingers after putting them in your ears?


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes. Every single time.

Do you like it when people watch you take a shower?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol! No, but if it were my future husband (if ever I get married), I would enjoy it of course.

What makes you take a second look?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd look twice from the shock! xD

Would u wear a onesie if ur mom bought u one!!! 
#OnesiePower


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeh definately. My mum bought me one i wanted it for a wild west party last year its a horse i love it
If you write a book what would it be about ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
woo ur now officially in the awsome onesie club :yes lol =p

Hmmm if I wrote a book it would be about zombies  I love them ^_^ I have to think of a cool idea to make it different from resident evil an stuff tho 

Would u have ur hand sergically removed to donate to a 1 handed rich person if he/she gave u $2m?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Pfft...no more gaming for me! shiiiyet lol

What's the grossest thing you ever ate.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmmm cigerette ashe maybe lol.
Once when I was a kid their was a can of pop on the side so I had a drink and it was full of cigerettes and ashe EW lol  

if their was a world war 3 and u got forced into the army would u try and hide at home and risk going to jail or just go and be a soldier


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeh I would hide, unless the army can cater for all my animals to come with me.

Er, anyone know why my avatar came out wonky?
Rubbish question I know but im disappointed my horse looks like hes absailing.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cus online theirs no gravity? ^_^ 
Either that or...




lol ^_^

(I dont know )

The person below me is gna link us all to their favourite youtube video


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Do you ever eat popcorn as gross as you can just because it amuses you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam u rick rolled me!!! :cry lol

Yeahhhh I like to shove lots in my mouth and pull faces >: D and if I had a bucket big enough with popcorn in i'd shove me whole head in! ^_^ OM NOM NOM

Who was the last person u insulted or offended?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

my sister. I said she looked like a demon as a child X)

Can I stroke your legs with my feet?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

suuuure below the knee caps ONLY! lol ^_^ 

Could I bake u a cake even if I didnt wash my hands?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure.

Where is queen of spades?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

In my sleeve. 

What's your fetish?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

aint a fettish like whips and hand cuffs and weird stuff lol? I dont have 1 :no 
But thats a boring answer suuuuuuuu..

I'd like the whip girl on streets of rage to give me a lashing!! :yes lol xD









Would u have me as ur pet? ^_^


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

i dont think your the right size to flush when you die and that happens to all my pets


are you a brony?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm never heard of a Brony before lol *googles*

Oh my little pony fan. ^_^ no i've never seen it before except I typed it into youtube once to send a link to my friend as a joke and ended up watching it for like 20 mins :lol. 
They make the toys rly girly but the cartoons not girly at all xD

If u could be any super hero who would u be and why


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm raven? B/c she's cool & can do pretty much allot (hardest decision ever)

If you could have any pet would would it be??


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A cute baby girl chimpanzee :yes I want 1 soooooooooooo bad!! ^_^

If u could change 1 thing about the world what would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Remove all the gum from underneath seats and tables. It's disgusting.

What is the biggest thing that you're nerdy or a dork about?


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

Game Of Thrones.

Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't have drapes. 

Why didn't you show up yesterday?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Because I need paying in advance 

Can u feed me for a week? :]


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

As long as your housebroken. 

Can I draw smiley faces on your elbows and knees?


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

Only if I get a hug. 

Would you get out of the bed at 3am just to buy me some ice cream? :3


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I wouldn't even be asleep at that time so sure  

If I become famous do u wna be my professional make up artist ^_^


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

Sure! but you will look like a fool. I know very little about makeup.

Will you bring me a beer? I could really use one.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

In a frosted mug.

Which of your fingers is your favorite one?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My nose picking finger.

What do you do with your toenail clippings?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to bite my nails and eat them  OM NOM NOM xD 
Now I clip them and put them in the bin :yes 

When was the last time u picked ur nose :afr


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm more of an earhole guy.

Would you be my partner on _Naked and Afraid_?

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/naked-and-afraid


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm I think i'll pass :lol xD 

Can I live in ur basement or spare room for a whole year ^_^


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

If you buy me ice cream at 3 am.

If I fell off the boat and I'm drowning in the ocean, would you jump in and save me?


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, cause I can't swim...we'll both just die. I'm not YET suicidal.

Do you enjoy cleaning your ears?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh but I like to look how much ear wax is on the cotton bud q.q lol ^_^ if its alot I go and show my sister mwahah >: D 

If u was the last person on earth would u still wash yourself and brush your hair? xD


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I feel cruddy when I don't.

Can I follow you around giving a voice and commentary to everything you do?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Sure. It would probably bother you more than me though. I don't do exciting things. Actually wait, commentary on everything? That would get akward.. Um.. Okay! :um

So, are you going to be alone at home tonight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't mind.

If you were going to be a superhero, what would you call yourself?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

your-worst-nightmare

what are you wearing?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Flowery leggings and an old top.

Dô ÿôû lîkè my frénch? 

Lol!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know it was French. 

What was the craziest thing you have done today?


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Cracking open a beer at 10:30 in the morning.

What's the strangest thing you've ever climbed? Or tried to climb?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Pacotaco said:


> Cracking open a beer at 10:30 in the morning.
> 
> What's the strangest thing you've ever climbed? Or tried to climb?


The gutter leading up the side of my house, because I lost my front door key.... It broke, and I fell like 6 feet 

Have you ever fallen off of something at the playground when you were younger?


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> The gutter leading up the side of my house, because I lost my front door key.... It broke, and I fell like 6 feet
> 
> Have you ever fallen off of something at the playground when you were younger?


haha Wow. How was that gonna get you inside, if I may ask?

Hm. Sort of? I jumped off the swing at its highest point. It was one of those really tall swing sets with about five or six swings on it, old playground. I flew about ten feet high, landed on my face in the mulch-y stuff about 15 feet away.

Somehow was okay, though. I remember thinking I was gonna break something.

Ever made the horribly embarrassing mistake where you meet someone, say "Hi, nice to meet you, etc.." only then to have them inform you that you've actually met on a few occasions in the past?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Pacotaco said:


> haha Wow. How was that gonna get you inside, if I may ask?


I thought maybe I left the upstairs window unlocked.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop I dont think i've ever said nice to meet you to someone i've met before lol xD I've forgot names before tho xD loool. Even 1 of my best friends once when I was like 7 I went to his house and when his mum came to door I said "Is thingy in" lol ^_^

Would u eat dog poop for $10m lol xD


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

I might, if it is legit. Also depends on the quantity.

How often do you touch yourself?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Quite often, thanks for asking.

Have you ever scratched your *** and sniffed it?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

*shifts uncomfortably* Uh, not usually.

How would you like a stranger watching you have sex with a goat in a lofty apartment in San Fransisco?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm!! If the goats fine with it then I dont mind  (Aslong as its pay2view ) 
Me love u long time 10 dowwa! \(^_^)/ 

If u had to blow up a whole country which would u choose?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Pakistan.

How many monkeys does it take to change a light bulb? (Show working.)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm One monkey to hold me up one to pass me the light bulb one to screw it in and one to watch ^_^ so 4!! 

If u had to bite someones toe off whose would it be xD #OMNOMNOM


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gingerbread man

Can I pluck your eyebrows for you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah but only if u dont go crazy with them ^_^

If u was an identicle twin would u wear the same clothes and always stay with ur twin?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I may dress the same so I am less conspicuous but I would not want to be with my twin all the time because I like being alone!

do you like to eat frosting with your fingers out of the container?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I just pour it in my mouth.

Why so serious?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The monkey business is serious.

Why does everything taste like chicken?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't know.

Why don't I know the answer to the chicken question?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BWUK BWUK BWUK cus the Evil chicken master placed u under mind control =[]

How would we know if we were all rly under mind control? And we were being told what to say / do by someone else on another planet! :yes ^_^


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

How would we know? Well, we'd know if they told us so! :doh hehe

Has anyone ever mistaken you for another ethnicity?


----------



## pineapplee (Aug 6, 2013)

Not yet D:
If I made you a ham sandwich, would you eat it?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

No because you might put pineapple in it 

Would you ever accept a proposal with a ring pop?


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Of course! That's classy!

Would you ever want to attend a balloon party with dinosaurs?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

No

Do you shave your pubic hair with a lawn mower?


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Uh... no I use a razor

Can I sniff your butt?


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

No.

Can I hug you?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

No

Do you like clean the floor with petrol? O_O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Course you can.

Can I watch you leave ?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

No.

Do you wear victoria secret diamond bra?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

All the time. 

Have you ever had an obsession for someone?


----------



## Aronn (Aug 7, 2013)

Sort of, but never crossed the creep-line. No panty-sniffing or crazy **** like that.
Facebook-stalking? Guilty to some extent.


Would you sacrifice yourself If it meant that you would save a babys life?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If it was a choice then i'd choose to save mine  #SELFISH xD

But if I was their when a babys life was in danger i'd definitely risk mine to save it ^_^ 

If u were the president of America whats the first thing u'd do / change :yes


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd declare war on the number one threat to this country! Mcdonalds!!! 

Don't you just love rainy days?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeahhhh but only in the summer q.q 

Will u feed me while im busy playing video games? ^_^


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, plenty of energy packs.

Would you marry another forum member to keep them from being banned?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeppppp :yes ^_^ 

Would u cut my toe nails for me? xD WITH UR TEETH :teeth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Only if my life depended on it and I had an industrial-strength margarita to go with them. 

Where's the weirdest place you've gotten a scar?


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Armpit.. 

Can I stare at you from the outside of your house at dark time through a window?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only if I dont catch u doing it  

Would u help me rob a bank if the world was ending tomorrow


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nah, I will be busy robbing NASA.

Have you done anything crazy yet today?


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

hung up some curtains. I'm mad aren't I?!

Do the night vision goggles in the bush opposite your house bother you?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Only when I fall off the trellis trying to reach them. 

What's your favorite guilty pleasure?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Onesiessss??? mwahahaha ^_^ 

Do u think theirs aliens on other planets that look almost exactly like us?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

There are so many planets in existence, I'd have to say yes. 

If you could fly to an asteroid heading on a collision course to earth, would you eat it? Lolz.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If it tasted like cookie dough then sure ^_^ if it tasted like brick pebbles rocks or stones then NU UH!!

Would u bite off the top of my toe nail and eat it for $500 :teeth


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

yes, I caught you on my home surveillance system.

what's the most you ever lost on a coin toss?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

My virginity.

What will it take for you to lose yours?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

An American flag style onesie  ^_^









^
Does it seem like a fair trade?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Depends, are you gonna be wearing it in my room? 

Person below me...do you like fun things?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

No, never!

Would you watch Terrance & Phillip if they had a real show?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yep :yes they'd prob get annoying after a week tho LOL :lol

Would u pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez buy me this bed if u ever win the lottery \(^_^)/


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Of course, my pleasure!

Can you show me the world a la Aladdin and his magic carpet?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

What is your guilty pleasure?


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> What is your guilty pleasure?


listening to taylor swifts old stuff D:

If I detached my foot and wrapped it up in wrapping paper would you enjoy it as a gift?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

No, not really.

What is the most disgusting thing you've ever had to do?


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Lick the bottom of my feet.

Would you like me to send you a bunch of animal hearts that are frozen?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god...had to eat a teaspoon of mayoinase

Ever fallen in public?


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes and I hurt my butt.

Can you rub my butt please?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

only with a stick


do you like daggers


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Only if accompanied with spicy food.

Would you go on date with me if I bought you uggs and an Ipad.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ofc bby

how many seafood dinners would it take to turn you into a bedroom acrobat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends but I might like to try the trapeze.

Boo, are you scared?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Not at all! *faints*

Snake, rat, or spider?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rat.
Dance naked for 3min or run around naked for 5 min?


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't do that. 

What are you wearing?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

a shirt and shorts

are you a virgin


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I indeed am 

Do you like me?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I only know you from the word association thread, but sure, you seem to know your stuff.

If I was you for a day, what should I be doing now?


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

talking with the Devil 

Do you fart often?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ewwww monkeys dont do dat :no 

if u had a sixth toe and had it sergically removed could I keep it as a souvimeer? >: D


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

if you wanted 

what do you think of me?


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I could "star" at you all day.

Would you make me climbing rope from your beard hair?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

No, it would be better from my moustache, the quality is higher 

If you woke up one night and I was sat at your feet staring at you, what would you do xD?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You gonna get kicked. H no lol, I'll be scurred specially at night.

If I showed nothing but shoes at your house, what would you do?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Snap a picture?

What's the strangest thing on or about your body?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

My nose its EW lol

If u could date any1 who would it be?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure exactly. I'd date a good guy, but I don't wanna ruin his life. 

Can I come over to your house to trick and/or treat?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You sure can  

Did you dress up on Halloween?


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

No i didn't not this year, i used to though when i was a kid

Do you have a perfume collection?


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

Nope, but soap is always better anyway.

Have you farted in public before?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I do but then I keep quiet and pretend that people didn't hear it or smell it. (Hopefully).

What's the funniest thing you saw someone do today??


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

A middle aged man carrying a Chihuahua on a utility cart. The dog looked like he didn't like it.

Have you ever beat someone up?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes i have.

Do you like belts?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Only black belts and red belts 

Are u gay and does ur mom know?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Nope and she sure knows it.

Do you believe in conspiracy theories?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I usually consider them unlikely.

What kinds of pet food have you tried, and what did you think of them?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I ate canned cat food when I was 5 because there was a picture of Garfield on the can….wasn't too bad actually.

Do you sleep on your side or your back?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Mostly on my side I think.


Ever catch your parents having sex? 

You know they did it...but you wonder when :blank


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No.

You ever danced naked?


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

lol yes x)

are you wearing underwear?


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

No, I like to browse SAS without them on.

Should I go fast or slow?


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Why not both? 
What was the funniest /random statement you've ever said to a stranger?


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I usually don't talk to strangers but I remember I told some random person something personal before, haha. 

Next question:
What is the first thing that enters your mind as you read this?


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

"What"

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

* slap* ._ . Who what when

Noisy or quiet?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Lol no.

Do you do what you do when you don't do what you do?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do what you do when you don't want it done.

If I named my dog after your username would you be offended?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Grumpy cat would. 

Do you think we should see each other?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes.


Have you masturbated more than 3 times in a single day?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes... I think that my record has been 5 times :B

Would you prefer a threesome with two girls, two guys, or one of each?


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Two girls.

Front to back or back to front?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Front to back hehehe..

Is kissing a must while in " it"?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems a little presumptive.

How many New Year's resolutions have you broken so far?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

0, since I never had any

Do you shave your pubes?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Trim 

Are you a pervert?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't think so, but there's this police record that could be interpreted otherwise.

What's the shadiest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Listened to some slim shady while hiding in some shade 
Do you ever sniff your clothes including underwear?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I have people for that.

Would you like me to hand feed you peanut M&Ms?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Very much so. And Reese's Pieces.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really. ..

Ever want someone to carry you around the house?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Def

Want to hold hands


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

no. 

where are the bodies, and how do they taste?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

They taste yummy.

Where do you think I keep them?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You told me you were feeding your pigs with them...

Do you pee in the bathtub?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes.

Want to skip in a land of roses holding hands?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

With the cat in your avatar I would

Did your parents ever took photos of you when you were at the toilet as a baby?
(Wtf is wrong with them...)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, but I do remember them being impressed.

Would you like a couple of my hairs in whatever you're having for lunch? 
I seem to be getting someone's in my lunch order here.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Nah, ill pass.

Do you like farting?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends on the type don't you agree?

Would you get a massage from a fat, hairy truck driver with a mustache for free?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

nope.


can you spell funeral without fun?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cateral o.o

You look soo good today
* creepy face* let's hang out? :>


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

It gets even creepier with your location, hell, why not if you have been waiting under my bed for so long then I will give you my token of gratitude and hang out with you

What was your biggest fear as a kid? (For example vampire hiding beneath my bed, kalliber if you are by any means a vampire I'm not hanging out with you)


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Clowns were my biggest fear..

Can you do me a favor and soap your chest and stomach more slowly.. in circles?
((Doing it fast blurs the peep camera a bit))


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ok but only if u promise to close ur eyes 

u look so much like my sister. Wna come out on a date with me?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought you'd never ask!

Where we going?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

my sisters bedroom? :lol 

do we stop if my mum walks in?

:edit oh noes I got beat owell date in the cemetry sounds good to me lol xD 
Yeah u can keep me in ur basement aslong as u have broadband connection :yes

Would u message my feet once a day while singing me a rhyme


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gurl you cray unless you pay me like 300 bucks, or a cheeseburger, gurl i am not cheap.

Will you sing me to sleep?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, here you go... ♪♫ ♪♫ Soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur... Happy kitty, sleepy kitty, purr, purr, purr. ♪♫ ♪♫ There's even vocaroo.com post of me actually singing that (badly, in a poor judgement moment) somewhere on this site. I "rethunk" the wisdom of doing that (because I overthink _everything!_) and deleted the post, but not before someone quoted me on it (Man, I hate when that happens :roll) so it lives on. If I have another momentary lapse of reason, I'll go find it (I actually _*do*_ know where that post is ) and put it in here just for you. 

If someone gave you 100 bucks, would you eat those things that Kalliber has realized are *not* raisins?



FunkyMonkey said:


> Would u _*message*_ my feet once a day while singing me a rhyme


I know this isn't my question, but this one was too good to pass up... (I'm sorry I didn't see it first!) And you know I adore you FunkyMonkey, so yes, I would be happy to *message* your feet any time. In fact, here's a rhyming message for them right now, ♪♫ ♪♫ Trick or treat, smell your feet, give them something good to eat. ♪♫ ♪♫ There. Do your feet feel special now? They should. :yes



Kalliber said:


> Gurl you cray unless you pay me like 300 bucks,_* or a cheeseburger,*_ gurl i am not cheap


Wow, you're easy. Good to know. Storing that tidbit of info about you in my mental filing cabinet for when I need some dirty deeds done dirt cheap... :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

:lol dat spellin mistake xD
Owell my feet love the message an thats what counts!! <3
-gives my feet 2 blocks of cheese- OM NOM NOM

(P.s Banned for multiple replies) :yes

@ the question EW nu uh i'd wnt payin alot more 

If u could eat any celebrity who would it be? >: ]


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence. Can I have seconds?


Do you want to kiss me? :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. I've never in my life doubted that I love women. Especially after that question.

If you could lick any celebrity who would it be?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Just the hair, to check if it's really cotton candy :3









Wanna compare leg-hairs?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure I'm certain I have more than you.

Can you itch my scratch?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Only if there's a burgerrr.

Rub my tummy?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Only if there's a burgerrr.
> 
> Rub my tummy?


Sure, just let me get some lotion.

Do you like putting fishsticks in your mouth?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah I just eat Japanese.

Want some candy


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Only if I don't have to go back with you to your big windowless van to get it!

Have you ever chewed on a piece of styrofoam because you liked the sensation?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I can honestly say no ): sadly.

Would you like a different sensation though?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Sure I love dubstep.

Do you like.... Drugs


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

No. Although I cannot really say considering I've haven't tried any.

Do you find any Serial Killers physically attractive?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I know any, but I like women with an edge and a little mystery in their past.

Wanna have a stare down to see who blinks first?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If you can beat 5 seconds, then you win.

If you had a different phone plan and endless space on your phone, would you have meaningless texts with strangers?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes . Don't need a new plan and have endless space already so yes I would 

Funny or creepy illlllll goooooo funny and creepy all in one 

Do you shave your privates but leave little picture raised up a bit , like a love heart or arrow or partners initials , maybe just a nature strip .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You can say that... xD

* gets wip and tazer* i hope you into this


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> You can say that... xD
> 
> * gets wip and tazer* i hope you into this


Oooohh yeah naaa leather and lace ha ha

Seeing as it took a while for response to that question I must have hit some nerves out there and everyone actually took that seriously or bit to embarrassed to answer . ( in an unserious thread ha)

Ok new question and itlllll beeeee funny

Why are boxing RINGS square ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Arr yuck no eye ball touching no no no 

Why don't they call them boxing squares , why rings rings are round ? Anyway


Can failoutboy touch your eyeball ?


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes.. yes he can ^^ Never bothers me lol 









Can I torture you tonight?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Um, no. :afr

Would you eat the worm at the bottom of a mezcal or tequila bottle?



Grog said:


> Do you shave your privates but leave little picture raised up a bit , like a love heart or arrow or partners initials , maybe just a nature strip .


How about vajazzling? Looks like someone's dairy products bring all the boys to the yard...


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Only if your planning to eat them and me out.. wow lol

Would you let me watch you sleep one night? ^^


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Um, no. :afr
> 
> Would you eat the worm at the bottom of a mezcal or tequila bottle?
> 
> How about vajazzling? Looks like someone's dairy products bring all the boys to the yard...


Ha ha ha bit more than I was expecting but very creative


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

MetalPearls said:


> Only if your planning to eat them and me out.. wow lol
> 
> Would you let me watch you sleep one night? ^^


This to the next ^


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure. Just don't wake me.

Can I lick your toes?


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

No ew yucky!

Can you kill every person on earth who has a foot fetish please  <3 <3 <3


----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)

No too many witnesses. lollol

If i was to sink my teeth in your eye right now would you be able to stop me before i blinded you ?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes I could!

Can you lick all the whip cream off my feet please


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew no thanks.

Would u pay me $1m to lick cream off ur feet?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I keep playing the lottery specifically for that purpose, but it just ain't happening.

Did you ever bite your toenails as a kid?

(I feel compelled to keep going with the whole toenails and feet theme...)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been tempted, but I'm allergic to cats, so no. And eeewww on the nose answer. Lol. :b

Have you ever slacked off on doing laundry, and consequently had to either go commando or wear the same pair of underwear a couple days in a row?


----------



## Isobel21 (Feb 6, 2014)

Never. Do you like the smell of your own farts?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope, I never fart. Instead, delicate floral aromas gently waft from me occasionally, filling the room with fragrance and delighting others. 

Would you French kiss an animal for 1000 bucks?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No

Would you keep the severed ears of your enemies inside your pillowcase?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Only to someone I don't know/like.

Can you please tickle my special part?


----------



## P0PPY (Feb 20, 2014)

Sure, just load up on the tick tacks first 

What is your favorite potato chip flavour?


----------



## P0PPY (Feb 20, 2014)

I mean NO I was answering another one xD


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you wipe lol


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes I would ^^ 

Have you ever eaten your pets food before ? And if you have no pets.. would you try it if you DID have a pet??


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but I was very young and not yet accountable for my actions.

Have you ever, out of free will, used Comic Sans?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

yes..

what are you wearing right now?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A pink cotton nightshirt with Eeyore on it and pink cotton undies with a black ribbon and bow. Purely a coincidence--I don't purposely coordinate my chonies with my jammies. Possibly a bit tmi, but oh well... :stu

What do you think your breath smells like right now?



Daniel C said:


> Have you ever,_* out of free will*_, used Comic Sans?


Are you implying you dislike Comic Sans? But it's so cute and happy -- like raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Raspberries. >_>

If you were a street sign, which would you be?


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I would be Dead End.. 

What was the silliest costume u wore once.. even as a baby


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> Well, this answer was predictable.
> 
> Have you ever found yourself attracted to a cat?


I like those cats that hang out near the garbage and give you this "we gonna **** you up" face.

Nope

Do you pick a prickly pear by the paw? Or do you use the claw? Or do you go after the big pawpaw?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Unsettling, yet soothing.

How many fingers will you allow me to put in your mouth?


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

All of them as long as you wash up first..
(Jebus now that is a bear.. a hot Manly Man hubba hubba lol)

Will you video tape me doing things to the man above? Lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I will pass on that one. 

Are you into spooning?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

With females. STRICTLY!

Do you sell propane and propane accessories?


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

No I am not Hank Hill...

Do you have a detachable pen!$?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Can't say that I do. :/

Do you own a pair of sweatpants that have words on the back where your butt is?


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

no, im a dude

would you stick your face between Sean Connery's butt cheeks?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Are you implying you dislike Comic Sans? But it's so cute and happy -- like raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens!


After extensive internal consideration, I have decided the best and perhaps only way to respond to this is by means of this Severus Snape picture:










(Sorry for the interruption. Carry on with the thread everyone.)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Putin said:


> no, im a dude
> 
> would you stick your face between Sean Connery's butt cheeks?


Certainly not - except for a million plus.

Is there a difference between a thong and a G string ?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have no experience in this subject.

Can you donate your skull to me when you die?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I could probably spare it now since I don't really use it much. Life as gelatinous blob sounds interesting. 

Massage my pet cactus for a while? He's feeling a bit prickly.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Give me some pink gloves.

You think goldfish think much ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes they are evil , always plotting 


Do you like being naked outside in public


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They don't pay me enough so no.

Let's run around dressed as pumpkins and twerk in public?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm can I dress in a monsters inc onesie? If so sure ^^

If I became king would u be my personal slave for $2000 a week


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No man owns me.

Cover you in honey and set you free in a fat farm?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

If you really want to 

Wanna dress up as princesses with me? :3 I'll let you choose your favorite ^_^


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

nah i'll just shave it all off....

do you like moobs...?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

No. 

How many times a day do you burp?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not nearly enough. Maybe after drinking a Coke or Pepsi.

Carve your likeness out of cheese and sell it on ebay?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hell yeah - one in Stilton, one from Cheddar.

Try the ski jump at Sochi ??


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd rather do ice skating.

Would you ever take a bath in milk?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Once I'm rich and famous, sure.

I have a cold, can I come over and litter your house with snotty tissues so i can feel better?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yuck :lol Maybe...I feel bad for you.

Did you know that I know that you know that I know what you did last summer?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Of course babe, cause you were there. 

Do you have flabby arms? And if so can I pinch them?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No, don't.

You have a pet that looks like YOU ?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sadly no.

May i pee on your head?


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

No...only crazy people can lick their own elbow.
Can I lick YOUR elbow?? :b


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

No.

Is it where is was when it was lost or something else ?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No it was that time when I found it.

Do you want it your way or my way?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

With great pleasure if you take off all your clothes first.

How many more years do you really think you can live for ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

now im not eating takeaways everyday id say atleast 25 more 

If Ronald Mcdonald had a fight with The King (from burger king) who'd win


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ronald has too large feet, which sadly would hamper his deft movement. I am predicting the King would lightly dance around Ronald and land effective blows on his pallid, white face. Blam! Blam!!

This would weaken Ronald, he would become dispirited and the diet of Big Macs and Cheeseburgers would come back to bite him. His corpulent frame and indolent lifestyle would mean he would have to take blow after blow after blow.

The king would see him struggling, weakening and press home this advantage with a couple of hard knees to the groin.

Ronald would go down in a heap and then the king would lay his steel-capped boots into his forehead and finish him off.

The paramedics would be called, he would be whisked to the infirmary but sadly he would be pronounced Dead on Arrival.

Have you ridden a horse ?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Your question may be backwards...  no.

Have you ever seen the inside of a trunk? +_+


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looked but not been locked inside it and then dumped at the side of the road in the early hours of the morning. No, not at all.

Have you ever fired a gun ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

No,have you ever played cards with yourself?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Solitaire counts right? Also, play testing a Magic deck is a very lonely thing to do sometimes... lol

Have you ever smelled the carpet in a public place?


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Only when I'm out buying carpets.

Do you ever lather the space between your thighs with soap and then rub them together feeling that frictionless smoothness?


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

No, but I always wish I had frictionless smoothness when I'm wearing a dress in the summertime.

Have you ever spiked your beard hair?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have a beard 

Have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

As a kid, I found grand theft of the auto variety quite exhilarating... juuuust kidding, but yeah, I stole candy and soda.

Have you ever seen a grown man (with a beard, of course) in a dress?


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup, but only on the internet
Have you ever spilled unsavoury substances on something you borrowed and if so, what was the worst of the substances


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

oood said:


> Yup, but only on the internet
> Have you ever spilled unsavoury substances on something you borrowed and if so, what was the worst of the substances


Most likely sperm, but i doubt the person noticed.

If you met the most beautiful and loveable person in existence... Would you dump him/her if you figured out that he/she collected old toenails in a jar in the cupboard?


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

what?! definitely not. it's weird and gross, but if she's the most beautiful and lovable person in existence, who cares?

will you marry me?
we'll travel the world together. i don't have any skills and i don't have a lot money, but i will work my *** off to take care of you. we'll see the world and meet all kinds of people. we'll have no responsibilities. we'll have nothing to worry about. just the two of us.


----------



## PandaPenguin (Apr 2, 2014)

Of course I'll marry you. I'm too young for you but it'll work <.< .

Do you look in the WC after you're done with your stuff? :|


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm...sometimes 

May I sneak into your house tonight and smell your underwear?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

No!!!

Can I burry something in your backyard?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, as long as it's not something that's alive.

How many times have you been kidnapped?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Too many times to count really. It gets rather boring after a while.


Can I tickle you with a feather until you pee your pants?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, you can always try 

Do you mind that I told a family of spiders they could move in with you?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, they'd just be joining the rest of the spiders. I'd prefer they were daddy long legs tho

Have you ever caught someone peeping in your window at night?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Actually I have, luckily they were people I know that were just doing it as a joke 

Have you ever pushed your ear against a toilet door and listened what's going on in there?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No but I do resist the urge to listen., maybe out of reverse paranoia.

Have you ever been on a business call on the toilet?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've made a few calls but I don't think business.

Do you have a dungeon?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yes can I take u down and hold u ransom? #Free$2000Pl0x


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes but I keep 62% of the ramson money. 

Can I use your toilet?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure. But have fun unclogging it first, muhaha :twisted

Can I offer you a drink? You must pay for it, though.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure do u have a license to sell drinks otherwise i'll have to issue u with a $50 fine kthxbai

Would u accept a drink from me if u could see the seal had been broken


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

It depends how well I knew you, but probably no. 

If you saw a man dressed as Santa climbing down your chimney, would you be happy or alarmed


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

depends if he had a bag full of presents ^_^ 

Do u think santas babies are born with beards?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, from what I saw on a YouTube video.


Do you like the vibration mode on a console controller?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I really don't like it. 

Do you have a crush on your neighbor?


----------



## evrchngn (Aug 2, 2009)

I've killed all my neighbors. They weren't doing it right.

Would you be, could you be my neighbor?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I don't really know my neighbors. Besides my girlfriend that I live with would kill me :hide

Edit: I didn't reply fast enough. To evrchngn, I doubt I'm your neighbor, but sure you can be if you don't mind having a neighbor that you hardly see lol

Do you use binoculars for people watching?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

No, I use the zoom on my phone in the camera app, it's more subtle than binoculars.

How many times have you watched someone through their window?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Everytime I see u get home #Stalker

If I said ur body is perfect would u hold it against me?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, if you find any.

Do you like to wear sunglasses just so people wouldn't see that you're secretly watching them?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure aslong as if it becomes famous I get 30% shares ^^ 

If we were starving without food could I eat 1 of ur toes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I don't need them to count above 10 anymore

Can I wash your socks for you?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Not particularly. Maybe if it was the other way around.

Can I sleep under your bed tonight?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. Yes, I can.

Could you put your arms through my sleeves and assist me for a week. No questions asked? +.+


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

that sounds fun, sure

done anything illegal lately?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, I'm a pirate.









Do you require television?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Try an take it and find out >: D 









Could u bring a package back from Columbia for me?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Try an take it and find out >: D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what I get in return.

What color are your underwear?


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Add me on skype and I'll show you the color on both sides inside and out.

Can I tickle your feet while you sleep?


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

...Yes, but be prepared for me to awaken in fits of laughter.

Have you got change for a dollar?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, only English money.

Have you ever repainted someone's house without their knowledge?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nope but i've thought about it lol 

Could u carry me around on ur sholdiers all day for $500?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

probably not D: although 10 times that might suddenly give me the strength xD

have you ever seen a spirit? (or a ghost?)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, I don't believe in ghosts, although I am scared of them.

Do you ever place a large photo of yourself over the TV screen and pretend you're watching yourself reading the news?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No need for a picture, I just watch my reflection on a black TV screen.

What would you say if I cut a chunk of your hair and kept it under my pillow for sweet dreams?


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

I would say, "sweet dreams, sleep tight, don't let the monsters that live under your bed get out tonight."

Have you ever lived with a convict? If not, want to? +.+


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, I live alone.

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Never.

Do you have a sock fetish? (I guess this might fit into the creepy category xD)


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

****, she got in my way before i posted. nvm this post. 

>______>


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ has a sock fettish lol xD

Could I brush ur hair with my toes?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i like my socks, yes.

only if youre a cat, otherwise noways what the fuks 

do you store forks in your backpack for random lunches too?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Uhh..i'm new to this..but since there's no one below me..i'm assuming we're going up^ ..so i'll just ask "derpresion" can i tickle your ears..i like the feel of warm fur in my finger nails:twisted:yes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a handy dandy spork just in case.

What's your personal record for how many donuts you can stuff in your mouth and talk?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Never tried that bruh.

Have you been thinking about sex lately?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Can you bounce up and down on one foot and kick your other leg while you're in the air?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Depends if im getting paid for it :yes

Can u stop closing ur curtains on a night? it blocks my view


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, of course, I'll try to remember that from now on.

Do you like to call people only to breath heavily on the phone and then hang up?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I never tried that! HAHAHAHA I should someday.

do you like it when people touch your hair?


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, in fact I love it!

Can you touch your head and rub your stomach at the same time?


----------



## xoc (May 1, 2014)

Yes I can 

I saw you cutting your fingernails earlier, did you enjoy it? 
*insert a creepy smiley* xD


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No I never enjoy cutting my nails, but I do like to store the cuttings in jars which I label with the year they were cut.

Have you ever peeled a hard boiled egg in order to impress some new friends only to discover that it it hasn't been boiled at all.


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't peel a hard boiled egg, period.

Have you ever had a Brazilian wax?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can I keep your body after you expire for scientific purposes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

notbethmarch said:


> I can't peel a hard boiled egg, period.
> 
> Have you ever had a Brazilian wax?


No, but I had one wash my car once.




> Can I keep your body after you expire for scientific purposes?


 
As long as your qualified to handle dark matter.

Would you like a deep thigh massage?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Depends on who's giving it xD

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Only if it's a Nickelodeon TV show.

Anyway, do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ain't nobody got time foh dat. 

Let's twerk?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Alrighty *twerk twerk* 

Would you like to play hide and seek with a giant spider in a dark maze?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

preferably not. I'm terrified of mazes.

do you like to make faces at yourself in the mirror?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

at times lol.

Do you ever want to skip through fields and smile at the sun?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Not really.










Do you steal library books?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

never! which is quite something since I LOVE reading. xD I always buy them (at stores, not libraries, LOL)

do you know any triplets?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not personally but I remember my mums, best friend's sister or brother had a set

When did you last pee?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

earlier this morning.

do you take any meds regularly?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Used to but not anymore.

Would you rather go around the world in 80 days, or journey 20,000 leagues under the sea?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

go around the world in 80 days!

is there something you've never done but everyone else has and makes you embarrassed?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

DAMN IT!
now bring me the damn sandwich! or else.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

It's a tricky question but I'd have to say I don't know.

Do you think it's possible to see into the past?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

hopefully!

do you believe in marriage?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm undecided.

Which Disney villain would you go on a date with?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

oh gosh, I suck at distinguishing Disney villains from non-Disney ones... but since you have Angelina in your profile pic, I'll say her in Maleficent. *-*

do you know a hemophilic person?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Good choice! And no. 

Do you know your blood type?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm an O

Are you a blonde?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

nope. never been and never will, I think, given my hair type.

do you have asthma?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Fortunately not.

Have you ever used someone else's toothbrush?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, but I am not a big fan.


Which superhero would you want saving you?


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Black Widow any day... 


'If' you had a time machine, would you rather visit the year 2277 or 1520?


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Nanuki said:


> 16th century christians would probably have me executed, so 2277 it is.
> 
> If you could teleport yourself to one place on earth right now, where would you go?


Tokyo, Japan. Its like 12am there.

Would you drink beer or whine at a wedding?


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

wine for me, thanx.

do you find it uncomfortable to go skinny dipping?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

omgosh definitely extremely uncomfortable, not that ive done it before...just sayin i would never skinny dip lol

do you fart around your family?


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No way I like my man parts.



Would you ever be in a play?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Been in several. 

Would you rather be the court jester or the king?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The king totes.



Would you rather meet a dinasaour or meet bigfoot?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Neither, I don't have a thing to wear.

Will you marry me?


----------



## Bekkah (Mar 26, 2013)

Maybe 
How do you wanna die


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerking :3 



Hey I got free ice cream, come over :3


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

in battle.

if you could live in another time, which one would you choose?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Somewhere in the far future. If it had to be the past, then the 60's.

Would you rather switch bodies with Jim Carrey for the rest of your life, or take your chances as an animal (will be selected at random)?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

the first one


do you ever get sweaty in the bathroom?


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

yes

would you fight a tyrannosaurus rex with an ak-47 and 5 grenades for $5 million?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, as long as I get lots and lots of ammo 

Would you bear a bearded bear for a gallon of beer?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Depends on what kind of beer. 

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes..



Who wants bacon? :3


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't.

would you ever be a surrogate mother/sperm donor?


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

Surrogacy would be interesting.


Would you come over to my neighborhood and kindly ask my scary neighbors to keep their dogs locked up in their own yard?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I would * gets shovel* 



Lets do the Macarena?


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Yes, but only if those dogs don't bite and I may pet them. 

Can I slide off your back (as in like a waterslide)?


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

donzen said:


> Yes, but only if those dogs don't bite and I may pet them.
> 
> Can I slide off your back (as in like a waterslide)?


Oops just now I tought I commented on someone else. 
My bad. :teeth


----------



## PluckyBellhop (May 17, 2014)

S'lright. Yes to the first, and I'd like to see you try the second.

Will you take me to the ball?


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Your chariot awaits.

Have you ever caught your parents having sex?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tieffers said:


> Have you ever caught your parents having sex?


I think as a very young child I once ran into their room first thing in the morning and started jumping on the bed.....then asked why they were sleeping naked? :um

(ps. Hi tieffers! )

*Q:* Which is the worst 'monger':

Iron, Fish or War?

(^that one's pretty easy, to be honest)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

War monger. 

Have you ever hearted someone 5ever? and who cuz that person is really special.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

If I liked someone? I currently do now.



Who wants to go to taco bell? :3


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure

I'm depressed . You?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah. 

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

bread, cereal, cheese, coffee and milk, bananas, strawberries.

do you know anyone with an autoimmune disease?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No but ): 



Do you eat fast foods a lot?


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nope. I wish I could!

Do you like sleeping in your underwear?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, and i made that quite clear at the interview.

Are you ever scared that frozen prawns might come back to life if they thaw out,?


----------



## Crystal13 (May 15, 2012)

My second biggest phobia:afr

Have you ever had to use a fire extinguisher?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Jam and sometimes a little peanut butter.


Which smiley do you think is hottest?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Once I laughed at a kid falling,what it was funny...



Do you know of the muffin man?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Doesn't ring a bell, no.

Which one tastes better: uranium or plutonium?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With my bibi gun.



I have candy, step in the van?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

nope


justin bieber sucks. how do you respond??


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

lifeimpossible123 said:


> nope
> 
> justin bieber sucks. how do you respond??


I dont. 

Ever eaten raw insects?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

No. Thankfully.

have you ever had anaphylaxis?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No. I have lots of allergies but luckily not that severe ones.

Have you ever used a crowbar?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure to clean between my teeth as well as many other uses.

Would you like to know about the birds and the bees?


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Yea, and you dont?

Would you rather have taste buds all over your body or be deprived of taste for the rest of your life?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Be deprived of taste. If you had taste buds all over your body, going to the toilet would be horrible D:

Have you ever talked to your genitals?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, but I had to use an interpreter.

Have you ever played the trumpet on the toilet?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

No, but I will now.

Do you pee standing up?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure do

Do you fart sitting down?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Fart in any position 

Do you scrunch or fold your toilet paper?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Neither, I use the side of my cat.

Have you ever fallen asleep on public transport?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol x)

Yes I have! Too many times...

Have you ever been in love?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing that would stand up to close scrutiny. 

Have you ever entered a room and suddenly everyone has burst into laughter?


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

No I don't think that I have


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

oops wrong thread.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

you didn't ask me a question :no


DTF?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes ma'am 

Do you have a crush on Susan Sarandon?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No I don't. She seems a bit stringy. I don't even know what that means.

Have you ever been caught out lying to make yourself seem more interesting?


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

sebastian1 said:


> No I don't think that I have












Lying, haha never.

Have you got an awesome threesome ?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, just onesomes.

I lost my clothes. Can I borrow all your clothes (forever)?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

no.


can we be bff's?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

maybe, if you're nice to me. 

When was the last time you sang out loud in public?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

ugrax said:


> Lying, haha never.
> 
> Have you got an awesome threesome ?


Hentai is a healthy part of a balanced breakfast. They should probably add hentai into the food pyramid. Protein, dairy, vegetables... hentai.

To answer the above.

I have never sang in public.

How many windows are in your house?


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

I have one window 

Do you have job ?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope.

Do you use your phone on the toilet?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. That's just really creepy. I don't mind being behind a cute girl in a miniskirt tho, I mean I have a pulse :b

Ever been caught masturbating? Close calls count.


----------



## ashish2199 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope , not really I do it with atmost caution but there have been times when i am just about to CUM :eyes just then someone COMES and i am :wtf 
spoils everything :door





Do you like my answer to the previous question ??


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

:spitLol, yeah! you COME off as a funny guy :b

*Hears police siren* 
Excuse me but could you please hold my cocaine while I "tie my shoes?" :tiptoe


----------



## ashish2199 (Nov 15, 2013)

No sorry i cant ,I would rather tie your laces for you 

when was the last time you felt that you are also Important ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

When I received food from a family member.

Would you ever partake in hedonistic pleasures with the supposition that YOlo?


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Every single day of my life

Would you suck your own toe for a free big mac?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure. If I could reach my toe to my mouth.

Would you suck someone else's toe for a whopper?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

If it was a hot woman I would even do it for free. 


Have you cought a couple having sex?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think that is what they were calling it.

When is the last hissy fit you threw and who caught it?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Last hissy fit was maybe when I was 19 - my mom caught it. Uh huh. I am bipolar though, so not entirely my fault . 

Have you ever tasted earwax? If so, what does it taste like?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

it tasted like grass (awful)

have you ever watched hentai?


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

No but I've always wanted to see what it's like. Couldn't live with myself if I did lol 

Have you ever masturbated and accidentally shot yourself in the face with your own jizz?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No cuz I don't shoot jizz like that? 

Have you ever eaten dirt or a bug and felt it in your mouth(by accident)?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Otherwise I'd love to but I don't want to get banned from any more stores.

Do you like your ice cream with ketchup or with mustard?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Definitely mustard.

What's one animal that you'd like to eat but isn't traditionally served?


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

**** sapien

:um

(Kidding, obviously)

So, what's your address?


----------



## Xaelphorious (Apr 21, 2014)

221B Baker St, London England

Could i have your bra size?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i am a male, you pervert

have you ever stolen sugar when you were a kid?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No, why would I steal sugar?

Do you put your gum under the seat of things when you're done with it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't chew gum

Do you have a collection of your belly button lint?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

No, but does not cleaning my belly button count, because the lint just builds up in the crevices thus giving me a collection of lint?

Do you look at your toilet paper after you wipe your anus to see if further wiping is necessary to ensure a clean butt hole?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Do you laugh at your own farts when you're alone?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

No. Not really a fan of fart jokes in general.

(...Back to the topic of lint) Do you ever clean the lint from your toes after removing socks?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Um... no...?

Do you like letting an enormous fart out under the bed covers and really getting a whiff?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't recall ever doing that. Usually my butt is out from the covers, for whatever reason.

Does your dog's breath smell like soured milk?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No, it usually smells better than that.

Would you give your phone number to a stranger for 50$?


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes.

What do you smell like right now?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Downy.

How long is your pinky toenail right now? :blank


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Because of your post, I did actually notice that my nails need a bit of a trim, so the answer is 
a resounding yes. 

Do you keep books that you know you won't read again?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. Hundreds. A whole library of never-to-be-read-again-books.

What's your opinion on Allen Ginsberg's teenage lover?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

What a pimp. Haha. I don't know.

How do you feel about jam on toes? Not toejam, but jam...on toes.


----------



## Zoleee (Jul 17, 2014)

That must be sweet. 

Have you ever stayed up or more than 24 hours in a row?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, used to do it weekly. 

Do you look at the contents of the tissue after blowing your nose?


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Yes, used to do it weekly.
> 
> Do you look at the contents of the tissue after blowing your nose?


Sometimes.

Do you watch p0rn? opcorn


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes but only a handful of times a year.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Sry, what was the question?


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Epic fail  c c c c combo breaker


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you drop food on the ground then pick it up and put it back on your plate?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Don't know what you really mean by the group. If it's a group of Jehovah's Witnesses, no I don't 

Do you spy on your neighbours?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

All day long

Can I watch you sleep tonight?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'll leave the window open for you so you can sneak in when you want.

Have you ever brushed your teeth with a toilet brush or brushed your toilet with a tooth brush?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

No, but i've used toilet water as mouthwash.

Do I need permission to stalk you?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^Yes.

How would you feel if someone was watching you work out on the treadmill at L.A. Fitness (or the gym) from the parking lot in a van that looked like Tony's from Who's The Boss?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd give him the death stare on the outside, the please don't kill me look on the inside.

Hold me closer, tiny dancer? plz?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ok that arranged can be

Do your ears hang low do they wobble to and fro...?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

WIll you be my first homicide victim?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes but only cause I like you
Would you respect any last requests I might make....?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Of course, anything you need man.

Can I adopt you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, but you can adopt my nano-pet.

Have you ever fallen in love with a walking question mark? An enigma wrapped in a mystery? A riddle, if you will. If not then have you fallen in love with a cat?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I once fell in love with a cat who was quite a mystery.

Which do you prefer: popcorn or cop porn?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I shove popcorn up my nose while watching cop porn while wearing a monacle

If you had the option of being Elvis presley or aretha franklin in a singing contest which would you be...?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I already sing like Elvis, sooo Aretha Franklin.

Are you a chronic procrastinator? When's the last time you procrastinated?


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes. The last time I procrastinated was tomorrow.

Can I keep the dog after we divorce?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, we'll play rock, paper, scissors for it. I like dogs! You no take the pooch without a fight!

Were you what made noise outside late last night?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, didn't mean to wake you but there was just so much stuff on your yard that I kept tripping on it.

Have you ever tasted sweat?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, it reminded me of the time I tasted tears.

Have you ever looked a dog in the eye until it looked away?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

waerdd said:


> Yes, it reminded me of the time I tasted tears.
> 
> Have you ever looked a dog in the eye until it looked away?


Sure I've had staring contests with family dogs before. Since they didn't understand the game, I'm sure I won a lot :boogie

Have you ever gone on a roof?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Never had a staring contest with one, so no. I thought it was bad to look an animal directly in the eye? maybe, maybe not.

Have you ever felt the wind on your face while staying in the continental U.S. and said to yourself, "Why that's the feeling of freedom blowing across my face"? (maybe this is only something Americans will get.)


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think I can answer that question as I have never been to U.S.

Do you get aroused by the thought of yourself slowly and gradually transforming into a donkey?


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

no

would you watch a show if it was titled 'faces people make when their wiping their ***'


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe out of curiosity.

Can you burp the alphabets?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes

Have you ever stayed up late at night and heard some creepy noise that took the crap outta you?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey sexy Indian guy,

Move to America and we can stare at each other for all eternity?!?!?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Hey sexy Indian guy,
> 
> Move to America and we can stare at each other for all eternity?!?!?


Sounds just bout grrreat B-)  xD


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

sexy indian guy did not ask a question.

ship sexy indian guy to my place so i can stare at him for all eternity?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I will get there all by myself ..!

Am I sexy?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

sonny680 said:


> I will get there all by myself ..!
> 
> Am I sexy?


What kind of a question is that?
Everyone is sexy.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you ever smell your sandwich before you eat it?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

No

If you had a disorder or disease you really hated, what body part would you sacrifice to get rid of it?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

My right pinkie toe. It's always getting in the way anyway.

If you had one moment, one chance, to make things right, to make things work out for _us_, what would you tell me?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

that I love you and how I can make it up for you..!

Have you ever fapped in the jungle while hikin or something?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't say I have, unfortunately.

Have you ever kicked a clown in the balls?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

What a coincidence, kicking clowns in the balls is my profession.

Would you like to eat some Humus with pitah bread from my tummy?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. It will be yummy *on* your tummy. that's creepy right?

Will you ever compliment someone by saying, "I like your quarks. They are charming yet strange."?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

It's really cute.

You find a way to make some quick $500, but you have 5% chance of dying. Would you do it?


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Not with those odds.

Would you prefer to fight 5 bears with a big inflatable salmon or 1 bear sized tarantula with a rubber mallet?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

We're talking regular-sized bears, right? The ones that don't hesitate to eat you alive? I'll go for the tarantula.

Would you rather rub the tummy of an obese person or lick the tummy of a person with a six pack?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

waerdd said:


> We're talking regular-sized bears, right? The ones that don't hesitate to eat you alive? I'll go for the tarantula.
> 
> Would you rather rub the tummy of an obese person or lick the tummy of a person with a six pack?


I'm already obese, so guess rub the tummy of an obese person. I'm germaphobic about a lot of things so the licking someones belly would be hard for me.

If I ever have to be on the run can I hang at your place? Pretty please


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

As long as you bring Mario Kart 64 or Mario Party, yes.

Which of the following would you most rather live in as a tiny person: ear, nose, mouth, eyes, *******.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Eyes so I could see everything :yes

Can I eat ur toenail


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

yes, let me bite one off for you first.

Can I get into a onesie with you?

ps. you're getting around a lot here tonight aren't you?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ooo yeah...though I should first ask how do you feel about explosive diarrhea, is that a deal breaker?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah sorry it's a deal breaker I think ill keep my onesies clean for now :yes

Could u carry me around the mall all day if I pay u?



Sunset Seeker said:


> yes, let me bite one off for you first.
> 
> Can I get into a onesie with you?
> 
> ps. you're getting around a lot here tonight aren't you?


lol not been on for months ^^ I used to post in the fun section alot


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I could try.

Would you sing me a lullaby?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

yes I will ,the "soft kitty.. "

ps: How is that creepy or funny? 

Would you marry your love if she/he was a ghost?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes if we could still touch each other.

Would you go on a date with a corpse if it meant that corpse would come back to life afterwards (and be really attractive)?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

How could you touch a ghost?? 

Yes,I would def go on that date 

Do you sometimes feel like someones watchin you at your home or wherever you live ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I always feel like someone is watching me. And I have no privacy.

Wat abt u?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

IndigoPena said:


> Yes, I often feel that way.
> 
> When I bought my last car, it came with a trial subscription to OnStar. Soon afterwards, we were driving home from my son's baseball practice and started talking about how hungry we were and what we were going to do about it. A voice came on over the speakers "I can help you with that" to which my daughter reflexively yelled out "SHUT UP GO AWAY NOBODY LIKES YOU" and we all laughed. We then proceeded to mock the ******* all the way to the restaurant. The intruder listened in silence and hasn't spoken since.
> 
> If you were offered the chance to reincarnate as someone's pet, would you go for it?


Kind of difficult imagining myself as a fat aristo-cat in some old lady manssion.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

no u hold it ill chop it off -pulls out chainsaw- 

Would u smell my feet for $5 >: D


----------



## TooScaredToTry (Sep 21, 2014)

IndigoPena said:


> (Roundhouse kicks chainsaw out of FunkyMonkeys hand)
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> I'm going away on vacation for a week. How much will you charge me to feed my pet tiger?


None! That would be an awesomely terrifying experience that I'd pay YOU to experience.

If you were a dog, would you wipe your butt?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess, so I wouldn't have to use my tongue

Would you hold this target for me while I practice knife throwing?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure -sticks it on enemys back-

Can I watch u eat?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes. We will look into each other's eyes as I munch on my dumplings.

Have you ever eaten a poop-flavo(u)red jelly bean from Bertie Bott's Every Flavo(u)red beans?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No, I think I would have remembered.

What are you doing tonight and can I watch?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

if u pay me

do u smell good or bad right now?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I smell Tuberose 

How many times would you want to talk to me if i were your bf?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

if u flourish me in gifts and chocolate, all the time. Otherwise Nevaaaa


Can I take 1 of ur hairs for scientific purposes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure  I doubt you'd make an evil clone of me or put a curse on me

Could I have a copy of the key to your home? A map of the layout of the place would be nice too.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure I lost my key tho, I live at Buckingham Palace England. 
Just walk up to the gates wearing a plastic AK47 and wearing a balaclava and i'll make sure the guards let u straight through >: D 

Could I borrow ur bank details for a second?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sure. I'm building a pillow fortress tonight, but you have to build your own. Your side vs. mine. Loser does the dishes for the rest of the week.

Edit: oops, too late. No you cannot have my bank details, sorry. :b

Would you like to have a staring contest?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Well since ur status says runner up I have a good feeling about winning 

How much would it cost for u to be my 24/7 finger nail cleaner?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

$5 per nail. Assuming I clean them 3 times a day, that's $150 for the day. Thanks in advance.

Where can I tickle you?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

My armpits, they're the doorways to my soul. 

What do you create with your facial hair after shaving?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I used it as my spare moustache

Do you love porn?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only the one with ur mum in 
#burned >: D

Can I live in ur basement


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't have a basement, but you're welcome to use my parent's basement. I'm so giving (with other people's property) 

Do you have any neighbors that I'd enjoy spying on?


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Not really... unless you have a fetish for old people.

Can I touch your boob?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only if you like man boobs :b

Can you put this package on someones doorstep for me? I would do it myself but their dogs learned my scent the last time they chased me off


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure why, but I'm protective of my boobs. maybe because they're small and so you'd be like, touching the whole thing. full boob grab.

Can I touch _your_ boob?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

slyfox said:


> Only if you like man boobs :b
> 
> Can you put this package on someones doorstep for me? I would do it myself but their dogs learned my scent the last time they chased me off


Dammit, beat me to it. Yes, I'll try to aim in a way so it lands right in front of the door.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

coeur_brise said:


> Can I touch _your_ boob?


Yup, if you like moobs!



> Dammit, beat me to it. Yes, I'll try to aim in a way so it lands right in front of the door.


I hate when that happens too

Does this rag smell like chloroform?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, and I would know since I drink chloroform for breakfast.

*Iͩ̔ͭ̾̋s̪̥͎͕͍̯̈́̀ ̙͍ͩ̌̏͋ṱ̘̪̟͚͉̖̏̌ͣ̾̄̆̍h̠̼̺̩̮͛i̩̭͕͂̎͗̋ͬ̊ͤs̟ͫ̂ͥ ̤͙q̣͍̝̓̈ͬͩͦu͉͉̪͗͑e̞̘͙̤̹͍͌s̹͕͂̒̉̂ͣt̗͋̌ĩ͕̝̳̻̓ö̫̥́̊̉͌n̈́͌̈́ͭͯ ̭͔̦̦͌ͯ̒c̺̜̳̏́r̈́ȅ̺̭̲̤͕͗̍͗e̹̪̞̙̓ͨp̻̠̪̳̝̈́͒̽͆̓̾̍y͇̫͔͉͎͆́ ̐̄̿e͕͈̻͓͔̽̚n̗͎̠̦͎̠̤ͧ̃̔̈ͦ̽o̍̓̋u͔̰̔ͪ̌ͥg̹͍͔ͧ̿̊̂̉ͤ̚h̳͈̐̎ͧ͐ͥ?͔͈̪̹̱͉͒ͩ͂ͅ*


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

zz̟̳̰̻̣ͅz̜̩̱͔̜̻҉ǝ̠̠̼͈͔̥͞ͅʎ

Has anyone ever told you you look like a lawn mower?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Only the grass and the flowers in my front yard. 

Does eating gummy worm, peanut butter, banana sandwiches in your bed at night help you go to sleep?


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

It might if you lose the gummy worms and add a glass of milk. 

Do you study people often?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but some Men in Black have been trying to capture me so they can study me in a lab :hide

I'm training to be a magician. Mind if I try to saw you in half?


Edit: Oops thought this was a different thread


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Part of me would and part of me wouldn't.

I'll be walking past your house this evening. Will you wave to me?


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

No I probably won't be outside or looking out my window. I would wave if you waved at me first or looked friendly though.

What would you say if I approached you in a grocery store and told you that you had beautiful skin?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

This isn't really funny or creepy, but it's a question I'm curious as to how most people would answer.

How would you feel if a same sex friend fell in love with you and admitted it to you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you want to be my science experiment?Well you don't have a choice anyways


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Goopus said:


> What would you say if I approached you in a grocery store and told you that you had beautiful skin?


Good.



Glass-Shards said:


> This isn't really funny or creepy, but it's a question I'm curious as to how most people would answer.
> 
> How would you feel if a same sex friend fell in love with you and admitted it to you?


 I'd enlist him as one of my minions and have him go pick up take-out food for me every day, in exchange for absolutely nothing. His other options could be cleaning service, chauffeur, or personal chef if he has the skills.



Amon said:


> Do you want to be my science experiment?Well you don't have a choice anyways


That's a nice little life you've carved out for yourself there.

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?* 8)*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually, the question is, What HAVEN'T I done for one???

What would you do if someone stole your Klondike Bar?


----------



## HaveANiceDay (Aug 16, 2014)

Glass-Shards said:


> This isn't really funny or creepy, but it's a question I'm curious as to how most people would answer.
> 
> How would you feel if a same sex friend fell in love with you and admitted it to you?


This Happend to me with my best friend, it was really akward. He then crossed some boundaries, he put his arm around me and said he wanted to kiss me. I couldn't deal with that, especially due to how young I was


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> Actually, the question is, What HAVEN'T I done for one???
> 
> What would you do if someone stole your Klondike Bar?


Never had a Klondike Bar, so I'm willing to share. 

Can I pop your pimple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can I watch you expire?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

@akimi: Yeah, if you find one. @Amon: I'm afraid you're too late.

Hello Sir/Madam. May I lick your armpits for $500? I accept credit cards


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm already way past my expiration date, so I'm starting to liquefy and stink up the fridge. Good thing we've got that box of baking soda in there!

**Edit: Whoops, I got in there too late! No, you can't lick my pits because my credit card's maxed out. 

When was the last time you flossed?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

During my last dentist appointment.

Hello. I am collecting bottles of urine for the UrineLuck Foundation. Would you be so kind to donate some of your urine today?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Certainly, anything for charity! You're in luck, UrineLuck Foundation, I just ate pineapple this morning, so it should taste extra refreshing! 

***Edit: Dammit, too late again!

They are more creative than those who stick carrots in their right ears, and destined to go further in life. 

Have you ever saved/collected your body parts? Baby teeth? Scabs? Trimmed pubes? Clipped toenails?


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope.

What is your opinion on people who like to stick a carrot in their _left_ ear?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

SELFISH!! what about the right ear 

Could I borrow ur eye lashes for a week?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No! I like my eyelashes.

Have you even been in class, and suddenly gotten super horny?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm, not suddenly I'd say, though I've been aroused in public or at least thinking of arousing things, not by a stranger though.

Do you giggle whenever you hear someone say they are "erecting a tower"?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe when I'm tired.

If you could kill one person, what's your favourite color?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Would you rule the world by yourself or with your science teacher?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

by myself obviously... God, I dont share ruling with anyone. 

have you ever gotten a boner at awkward time... and felt really embarrassed? LOL


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

nah and i don't have a d i ck so yea lol

sniff panties?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL . No...... even brand new ones that no one had worn.... it's still me icky and creepy to me. 


have you ever decided to go commando, and abandon wearing underwear , even for a day ?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No. but then I'm a man. I think for a woman it would be different. There's a whole world of opportunity for them out there. Imagine, sitting on fountains, bollards or pointy camels without the extra layer of material that would impede sensation. 

I'm not right. Would you help me?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, I will make you righter than ever.

Have you ever jammed your thumb up a deadly snake's butt? Why/why not?


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, because I was performing a rectal examination. 

Have you ever had a sexual fantasy about a teacher?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I cant remember.... I dont think so........


have you ever pee'd in the sink?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eat a decomposing fish?


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

hell naw eewsh..well if nly it would cure my terminal ebola mayb bt thts still saying while im nt in my right mind even..

would u agree to have horse tail grown on ur head to fix baldness/receed hairline??


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only if I had a fly swatting problem.

Drug you and leave you out in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

if u do i'm going to find u and hunt u down!

can i have a strand of your hair? (for science of course)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure. Here's a lock of hair tied with ribbon.

Would you know how to heal a broken heart?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

looks like staples to me.

would you like to see what i have in this box?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I want the new car.


Any pre-Christmas naughtiness planned?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

If you're up for it...

Would you like to have a picture of a nipple tattooed on your nipple?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Of course, as long as that nipple has its own tattoo of a nipple, and so on and so forth. I'm all for nippleception.

If you had a wax figure created in your image, would you lick it (there is only one answer to this)? Why would you lick it?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I wouldn't, unless no one was looking. 

If you were forced to propose marriage to a member of the animal kingdom, which one would it be?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None..Be my slave?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Depends if you're a male or female.

Can we swim in a pond and act like frogs?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but my mom told me to stay away from all the pond scum out there.

Buy me anything for the holidays yet? Just 3 shopping days left.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, there's a limit of $3 though. 

What would you like for 3 dollars?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd like another 3 dollars.

Will you run away without me?


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

No one gets left behind. 

Will you tickle my pickle and call me Susan?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

only if it buys me dinner 

what did you do with that thing i gave you for christmas?


----------



## Robotboy96 (Oct 21, 2014)

I returned it for store credit


Why do you keep your back door unlocked at night?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

So the tooth fairy can come into my room, hover over my bedside while breathing intensely, and extract my teeth.

On Christmas morning, have you ever taken the cookies and milk half-eaten by Santa and ate them thinking you would have Santa's DNA inside of you, thereby imbuing you with Christmas magic?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, because unless you are aged under 9 years... Santa doesn't exist..... sorry to break the news..... 

have you ever placed your underwear on your head and pranced around like a little elf .... in front to other people before?


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> have you ever placed your underwear on your head and pranced around like a little elf .... in front to other people before?


Wait......I thought this was supposed to be a funny thread...not one about things some people who are most definitely not me actually do on a regular basis? :um I mean it makes sense to do if people are paying, we can all agree I think?

If you sped up the frequency of Barry White's voice, would chipmunks find it sexy?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You know, they just might.

If you were to suddenly burst out into a Disney song and dance, which would it be?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know, there's _a whole new world_ of Disney movies out there so to pin down the song I'd burst into, I'd have to _get down to business (to defeat the Huns)_, that way I'd _be prepared_. Hopefully I'll be able to trim the list down to the _bare necessities_; if not, then I should just _let it go_, because in the end, _hakuna matata_.

In bed, who's the spoon, the spooned, and the soup?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll be the little spoon, someone else big spoon. And I imagine our cat named Tomato is the soup.. But then the big spoon has to pick up the soup to be eaten, and then it just gets weird from there, so I'm not sure about the cat.

How many trips have you taken down memory lane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Be my slave and do whatever I say?


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

no thank u

whose biscuit have you buttered today?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I've buttered your biscuit. Whatchu going to do about it?



coeur_brise said:


> How many trips have you taken down memory lane?


Exactly 1,284. Not counting all the dreams that narrated those past events.

You are a ghost leaving your recently deceased body, but no one can see you. What is your first course of action?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Have a consultation with the big pie in sky (i know, that's not a real term for 'God' and neither is it the correct meaning) then just walk around seeing people's reaction.

If you could walk a mile in any shoe, which would it be?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

God's shoe.

If I made squirrel noises while nibbling on your nuts, would you judge me?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

only if they were inappropriate squirrel noises

if you were a cereal what cereal would you be?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd be super cereal, like you would not be able to contain how cereal I am. It's all ManBearPig's fault.

What brand of hot sauce would you squirt down your pants?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

sriracha 

will you go swimming in a bowl of ramen noodles with me?


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sorry but I have to walk my narcissistic self down Memory Lane because that's how I want to spend this life of righteousness.

Will you let me watch melting ice cream slide down your bicep?


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I would if I had any biceps

Where are you hiding Waldos body?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Under a pile of red and white candy canes 

Can I have a copy of your house key?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

No need to make a copy, just take my key...I'll break in through the window or go through the chimney 

Is that a pickle in your pocket or are you just really happy to see me?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't like pickles so I must be happy to see you. 

Will you make me breakfast in the morning?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure, but it will be awfully cold by the time I ship it to you

Can you hold onto this gun for me? *hands it to you while wearing gloves*


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh sure! 

Can I have a strand of your hair please? For scientific purposes.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh of course. My friends and I always used to cut our hair and give it to each other. 

Can I smell your feet?


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

Only if you also offer to rub them.

Do you own a pair of purple panties?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Only if I can lick between your toes. 

Yes. They've got poop stains on them. 



Do you prefer thongs or regular?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Granny pants.

Why can't I wear not-pants? Every other girl wears them and they look like pants to me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It makes your underwear wear out faster.

Make googly eyes with you while speaking to you in a language you don't understand?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, sure.


Do you have any scars?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, I'm scarred by life. And my scars are internal and they're internally bleeding, except no one can see them. 

Please write/come up with a few Linkin Park lyrics for me please?


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

you knew your lies would divide us but you lied anyway

Have you ever pulled off a dingleberry with your bear fingers?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I've pulled off many things, but never that.

If you considered me a racist, could you possibly like me?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, maybe. If your racism is ignorance, than that's fine. Hate, though... Probably not.

Why do my fingers sticky and hurt?


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

you need a new hobbie

What just crawled out of your butt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Be my slave and do whatever I say?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure, but only a part-time-slave.

Do you ever smell a sandwich before eating it? Why/why not?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Would you sweep up all the dirt in your room and put them in your rock sandwich?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

no i prefer bubblebath soup

how dirty are you..... after you go hiking?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Somewhere between slovenly and pornographic

Which part of you is the most cold right now?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My pinky toes.

If you were a berry juice, what flavor would you be when I drank you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Berry-licious. Who knows which flavors, probably a mix of raspberries, blueberries, acai berries, strawberries, snozzberries, and just a hint of apple (like 40% apple).

If you were a fruit drink, what flavor would you be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banana pumpkin 

Steal all your stuff and give it to the poor?


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 9, 2014)

No.


How many times a week do you masturbate? (just curious)


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

24 hrs a day, 7 days a week nonstop 

can I please see your panties? : D


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure. I'll even let you take a peek at my butt crack for free.

Would you be willing to use fragrant coconut scented lotion to massage my tired and achey feet? I'll promise to de-stink them afterward.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

No problem.

Would you nibble on yourself if you were half blueberry muffin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skydive from space,then jog 1 mile if you survive?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

No.

Would you nibble on yourself if you were half blueberry muffin!? 

(I'm sorry but this is important)


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I would.

Can I groom your child's hair for you and drop them off at school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Give me your organs in 3 hours,and leave them outside my door in a box?


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

was that before or after the child grooming?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Are you gonna eat the roadkill animal?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, there are starving hillbillies out there, so I'd better eat it and appreciate it.

Would you like to join me in my road kill BBQ dinner?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not for roadkill unless it was a suicidal chocolate cake.

Brainwash you and marry you off to a Tibetan sheep farmer?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I am already married to a Tibetan sheep farmer.

Who's that guy sleeping on your couch?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

That's an ancient warrior of some sort that decided to be a spirit guide or something I told him to fark off but he's dead serious :/ 

Whats your political stance on aliens ...?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

As long as they have big heads, can pee out of their finger and like to eat donuts, then they are fine.

When was the last time you put a squirrel down your pants?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't remember how long it's ago since my ex-girlfriend was there

How many cells have you lost today?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Approximately 22. I'm not sure on that number but I think its 22 since I no feel dumb at now.

When was the last time you had sex. Details please. I need them to write a paper.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah crap. Well, I thought I'd resurrect a dead thread. Last I had sex was in a dream... I think. Oh wait now I remember. It was while I was dreaming of a dream.

What's your home planet?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

earth

Ever had a crush on an underaged person??


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

compaq615 said:


> As an underage, yes.
> 
> Would you ever suck my lollipop if I gave it to you for free?


No because you dropped it on the floor in the bathroom at McDonald's..

How would you feel if you woke up and discovered you had 100 babies inside your stomach?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd be like, "That's funny, I don't remember turning into a toad." But then I looked in the mirror. *drum roll

What would you trade in return for 15 packets of mustard?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nothing. I hate mustard.

Ever have a crush on a family member??


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

My cousin when I was nine.


Do you like the Star Wars Holiday Special?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never seen it. Should I?

When I have a mid-life crisis, should I get braces, Lasik eye surgery or a Mercedes-Benz? (true story: some guy at the DMV said he decided to get Lasik eye surgery for his "mid-life crisis")  Or an affair? Also an option.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> I've never seen it. Should I?
> 
> When I have a mid-life crisis, should I get braces, Lasik eye surgery or a Mercedes-Benz? (true story: some guy at the DMV said he decided to get Lasik eye surgery for his "mid-life crisis")  Or an affair? Also an option.


Buy a Benz. I love my Benz.

Who is (or was) your true love and why..


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

That's not a funny or weird question... I'll answer anyway. What does "true love" mean? If the love does not workout then wouldn't it be a "false love"? I've never loved or been loved successfully so I'd say I have no true love. 


Do you wash your feet with soap?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

yeah i do. 


how are you feeling today?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I'm falling in love. I'm also probably too old to be feeling like this - so I'm confused. And I'm tired. (that wasn't really a creepy question)

same question - sorry, I really am tired.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

don said:


> I think I'm falling in love. I'm also probably too old to be feeling like this - so I'm confused. And I'm tired. (that wasn't really a creepy question)
> 
> same question - sorry, I really am tired.


You're never too old to fall in love.

I'm feeling gregarious today. Odd word for a social phobic, I know.

Do you like to sniff your own hair? If you don't have hair on your head, it could be nose hair. :grin2:


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Occasionally, yes.

Do you shave your legs?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, my Tyrannosaurus Rex arms makes it impossible 


Wanna be my corpse prop for Halloween?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

That depends on the pay

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe SpongeBob reproduces asexually so there are many of him and they take turns working. It's what I do.

If I was to become a famous fashion designer and designed some trendy underwear and placed my name on them, would you wear them?


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Maybe SpongeBob reproduces asexually so there are many of him and they take turns working. It's what I do.
> 
> If I was to become a famous fashion designer and designed some trendy underwear and placed my name on them, would you wear them?


Maybe, it depends on the material your underwear is I like my package to be nice and comfortable. I want my package to breathe easy not not like it just ran a marathon and started sweating profusely.

When the aliens invade Earth, what's the first thing you do?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell em to take me with them

Do you like berries?


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep

Have you ever hesitated behind a tree when you thought no one was looking?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

No

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

There is no other fry cook. Mr.Krabs is way too cheap to pay for more than two workers. 

Spongebob is naive and obviously obsessed with work. On multiple occasions, he has worked overtime without getting paid. Spongebob has even gone to work when he was sick. He would probably be happy working 24/7 if he could. I think there was even a time when Spongebob paid rent to Mr.Krabs so he could live in the Krusty Krab. 

As far as labor laws go, Mr.Krabs would probably be breaking all of them, but I don't think there are any. Even if there were labor laws, I doubt Spongebob would notice or even care that Mr.Krabs is breaking them. Squidward wouldn't say anything because he doesn't care either. 

Also, the Krusty Krab is not the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom. 

(Geez, I'm lame) 

Anyway, here's my creepy question. What does human flesh taste like?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've heard it tastes like pork, but you didn't hear that from me.

What would your fetish be if you did have a second or third.. or fourth fetish?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a fetish for fetishes? Or maybe, feta cheese

if I was drunk and coming on to you, how would you brush me off or would you take advantage of me?


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I would wait for you to pass out and then I would take embarrassing photos of you so I could use them to blackmail you.

If you had to cut off one of your body parts, which one would you choose?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sheesh..... 

Probably my toes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This thread needs a comeback..

Q: Why am I (or you) slaving away for pennies at a time?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

To afford necessities, bills and to sustain the appearance to others that we are doing okay. 

Have you ever taste your own urine?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope. 

Would you eat a roach for $10,000?


----------



## Laura Linn (Mar 13, 2016)

*my turn*

if the roach was cooked in asiatic way why not no one dead and it's also depend on quantity , what is the name of captain hook before he lose his hand


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

James Matthew



Do you have a name for each of your toes?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Eenie, meeny, miny and Moe. The last one goes by Michelle. ...uhm. Yea.

Do you think your circadian rhythm will ever reset to factory settings?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No (But I am sleeping better than I have in years)



Do you own an extensive collection of men's magazines?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative,Do you want to see the grave I dug for you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um, yeah. That would be cool, lol. 

Would you kill someone if you could get away with it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe from tedium

Do you have a really cute belly button?


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

My belly button is ****ing adorable. Which of your eyes is more symmetrical?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Left

What is value of x if x is not a friend of y?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

x - y


Do your feet stink?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

No, not even if I haven't showered in a month and have been working out every day 

If you were in a relationship with the girl or guy of your dreams and they gave you a real hall pass, would you do it? (I wouldn't). If yes, with who?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I'm more into open relationships anyways but yeah. Hmm, Jennifer Lawrence maybe? 

If you had to live with only one of your senses which one would it be and why?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Jennifer is definitely a hottie 


I can't decide between sense of touch and sense of sight. Touch because I just crave it lately...I miss one of my exes really badly...holding hands, cuddling, spooning her, having our hands all over each other's bodies, kissing and of course the sex was just mind blowing. Sight because, as much as I struggle with it sometimes, I'd miss eye contact. And I'd just miss all the beauty there is to be seen in the world, everywhere.


Shag, marry or kill...your choices are Taylor Swift, Beyoncé and Adele...


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Shag Beyonce, kill Taylor Swift, and marry Adele.

If you had to delete one year of your life completely, which would it be?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

2015

If you had to chop off one of your fingers, which one would you choose?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Left hand index finger. 

How much money would someone have to pay you to eat your own feces?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It seems a bit redundant.

Do you think your family will accept how we feel about each other?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What color is your toenail?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, clear, I guess? Kinda tannish. Erm... :stu


Is the head of your penis purple?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, hammering nails again.

Do these shorts make my butt look too big?


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah. They are fine. Will Will Smith smith?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wherever there's a Will, there's a way.

Would you marry someone based on Yelp reviews? (Or their friends' input, either one)


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> Wherever there's a Will, there's a way.
> 
> Would you marry someone based on Yelp reviews? (Or their friends' input, either one)


I think there is much to consider with this one. Firstly, how do I know that the reviewers are not all just the person being reviewed using multiple accounts and replying to the multiple accounts that the person has to create the illusion that they are all different friends complimenting this person and forgiving any flaws they have.

Im not quite sure that their friends can give an accurate view unless they have dated the person, in which case why did they break up?

Personally I think Yahoo awnsers is the place to go for solid advice.

Q: Do you think that you can understand what someone is saying underwater?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Finding Nemo pretty much solved this mystery.

You want some nudes of my dog and the neighbor's cat?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely.

Would you kill a puppy for a million dollars?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No I'd feel guilty about ever spending it.

Have you ever eaten cold pizza?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah

What's your bra size?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:serious:


How often do you 'pleasure' yourself?


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

4-5 times a week

do you have any skeletons in your closet?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nop I'm still busy hiding in there myself, not enough room specially with all the clothes I have xD 

So when do I officially get to meet you? Or do I have to keep spying through your window


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All you have to do is come in, we have an open door policy here .

Who is more attractive your dad or your mom?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ weird but hot. Nope I haven't, can't say I haven't thought about it though :um.

What were you doing at midnight last night?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

What did I just read. :serious: I was in bed (attempting) to sleep.



Do you pick your nose a lot?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only with my little finger cus I'm scared to make my nostils bigger haha.

Would you be interested in picking my nose in exchange for money


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Depends how much we're talking 


Do you sleep naked?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I have 24 onesies so usually I sleep in a onesie lol but now an again when my mum has the heating on 24/7 I have no choice haha. 

How much would it cost me for you to bite my finger nails for me?


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Eww ....1 billion

Do you lick your feet in bed? :/


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not but I used to bite my toe nails xD 

Would u tell ur mum I think shes fit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go ahead she won't believe you.

Would you steal from a kid?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah I couldn't lol 

I hate thieves but would you allow me to steal your heart?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Not into men, sorry.



Would you lick an armpit for £15?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you really want that big ghetto booty?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

holy shiet no !

Would you rape an hamster ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I would never hurt a hamster. Even if it bit me with its hamster teeth. I would kiss a donut though. That's as sexual as I'd get with a non-sexual object.

So... would you resort to eating bugs if mankind ran out of natural resources to sustain livestock? Aka,there's no meat, just vegetables and crawly things.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i'd be perfectly fine living a vegetarian life. No bugs for me.

If you were on a desert island with a stranger and they let you eat them for survival, would you eat the right leg or left leg first?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Left, If you could kill one person without being charged with homicide,who would it be?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You, lol. 

Um, would you rather be burned to death or frozen to death?


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Freeze to death

Chocolate with or without nuts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess with but really either is fine with me.

Are you going commando on "Wear a kilt while flying a kite Day"?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm always commando

If you could kill one user on this site who would it be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I want it to be a surprise. People like surprises don't they?


Can I learn tattooing using you as my practice canvas?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

No sorry I always said I'd never get a tattoo, you can use my mum tho >: D

Could I borrow your phone for a second so I can look at your pictures?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Heh. Let me think for a second. OK. *** no.


If you (had to) *** Miley Cyrus or Brittney Spears, which one would it be and why?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Miley Cyrus, she could ride me like a wrecking ball. 2 far? haha -runs away- 

Hey, sorry I won't be able to come with you to Columbia today because my mum is ill. But when you arrive my friends will be waiting at your hotel room to give you a briefcase for me. Could you make sure you bring it back?, its my mums last wish. DON'T OPEN IT, it only has my mums old clothes in. They're quite heavy because they are old tradional clothes, they probably weigh as much as about 10kg of cocaine. Thanks love yah, have a good trip!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

anything for a mum.

Will you spot me while I'm doing my glut exercises?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh, I guess.

What is your biggest fetish. Nothing with sex involved.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

.....getting beat up

Would you lick the deodorant off someone's armpit for $100?


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Not anyone but maybe yours

If you could press a button and blow someone up who would it be?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

my stepdad

Would you let roaches live in your place if they payed rent?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope

Would you ever hit a kid?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never

****, marry, kill: charizard, bulbasaur, and squirtle


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I know 99% of nothing about pokemon, so don't just kplzthx

**** squirtle, marry bulbasaur and kill charizard


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

My answer is 11.

Have you ever dated a chef?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

All of the celebrity ones, none of the regular ones. Once you experience celebrity chefs you can't go back to normal plebian ones.

Which member here is most likely to be the devil posing as a human?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

mm75.

Would you ever euthanize a human being?


----------



## applecrumble (Apr 4, 2016)

if I was allowed to legally, and how much pain they went through


----------



## applecrumble (Apr 4, 2016)

applecrumble said:


> if I was allowed to legally, and how much pain they went through


what dessert can I cook for you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you make peach cobbler? :laugh:

Have you ever used the bathroom and didn't wash your hands afterwards?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No, cause i dont know what that is. But i can can make a sex on the beach cocktail. ( Vodka, peach schnapps and orange juice and ice.) they also call that a hairy navel , which is less appealing ...

I always wash the hands!

Have you ever peeled and an orange and got sprayed in the eye with the juice?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes

If you had to dye your hair two colors of the rainbow what colors would they be?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Red and blue



If you found a human finger in your taco would you sue the restaurant?


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a food inspector, I can do a lot more than that 

Did your parents make you wear a bathing suit when taking a bath when you were a wee little kid?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah, just my birthday suit. Which was a tie and and boxer briefs.

In my life there's been heartache and pain. I don't know if I can face it again. I wanna know what love is, I want you to show me??? Feel free to say NO.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Love is a bit like being clubbed over the head. You see the most beautiful fireworks and a spectrum of color swooshing by, but it causes brain damage.

If we're stuck out in the middle of somewhere and it's frigid out, do you see us snuggling together to keep warm?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk, maybe. Either that or kill an animal and use its fur.

If food drops on the floor do you still eat it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Depends on how long it was on the floor. I go by the 3 second rule.



Does your trash smell?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Cletis said:


> Depends on how long it was on the floor. I go by the 3 second rule.
> 
> Does your trash smell?


No because its just old receits

Have you ever been pregnant with 100 babies?


----------



## Captain Phasma (Apr 7, 2016)

Of course not, that's scientifically impossible. I've been pregnant with 101 Babies.

What would you do if I'm standing right behind you right now?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Ask you to scratch my back.


If it became popular that couples chewed up food and shared it with each other like a mother bird feeding her baby chicks, would you give up dating completely? Want some of my apple?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Ask you to scratch my back.
> 
> If it became popular that couples chewed up food and shared it with each other like a mother bird feeding her baby chicks, would you give up dating completely? Want some of my apple?


That won't be the reason I give up dating. I already have an apple in my safe box in my secret ceiling place.

How would you feel if you had noses growing from each of your toes?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

What is it like living in a Ditch?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's the pits.

Do you believe in magic? In a young girl's heart?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, women have the power to set the world aglow


Have you ever thought of trying to get me drunk and taking advantage of me?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, but I have thought of holding your luscious locks while you vomit into the toilet. 

If you were an artist, what object would you paint over and over ad nauseum? Ex: sunflowers or bridges (Monet). Or cats?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

coeur_brise said:


> If you were an artist, what object would you paint over and over ad nauseum? Ex: sunflowers or bridges (Monet). Or cats?


Potatoes.

Are you religious, or spiritual?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um, I consider myself a christian.

If you caught a leprechaun what would your 3 wishes be?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

1. 3 billion dollars 2. clean the ocean 3. be able to dream what ever I want

Have you ever removed gum from under a table?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes


How often do you prune your nose hair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Thinking of getting a brazilian for summer.

If I turned out to be your long lost brother because of your mom's wilder, younger days, what do you plan on getting me for my birthday?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A hug 

How many spiders does it take to scare a ghost...?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

4 spiders, a funky ambulance and some proton plasma websilk ;

If we are stranded on a sparse deserted island, are you going to try to eat me?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know, how much do you weigh?



Have you ever farted in a crowded elevator?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes. I actually fart a lot throughout the day. You have to know that farting can be a non-lethal weapon to use against persons you don't like.

Do your farts smell sour or more like a flower?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't actually know! :S I always go outside, cause I'm weird like that.

Do you like big clocks?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't need them, so I don't bother much about them.

Are you scared of time (running away)?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty sure I can take him.

If people fix you up with someone, do you think the person they fix you up with is a good estimate of how those friends see you? Have you ever been fixed up with a pothead orangutan with a skin disorder?


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Actually, I do. That's a pretty insightful question. And no, I've never been fixed up with a pothead orangutan with a skin disorder.

Would you share underwear with a friend?


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Definately not. lol

Would you base jump from the same height as Felix Baumgartner did?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure who Felix Baumgartner is, but I'm pretty sure I won't base jump from anywhere that has potential to kill me if I don't have proper safety equipment.

What's the most fantastical fantasy you've ever fantasized about?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

About a Mathematician going on a none of your business trip.
Would you have a collection of skeletons?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No, ew, only real skin made facemasks. 

How often do you remove your socks and rub them in your face?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Do you ever feel sorry for some setting in your computer just after you've disabled it and the computer tells you it's disabled?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Not in the slightest. My whole laptop is disabled, or disability challenged. It does absolutely nothing I tell it to do.

What would you rather eat....octopus, escargot (snails), or seaweed? Millions upon million of people eat all those, every day....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like some seaweed, please.

If I was a parrot, what word or phrase would I likely repeat after being around you all day?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"**** tha police coming straight from the underground!!" J/k. I'm no police

Would you **** the police if you came straight from the underground? Or, better question, would you move to a remote place in order to start a new life, say for ex. in the lesser Antilles or Fiji?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd start a new life

Do you actually believe in aliens, not necessarily green-oval-headed ones, but like life on another planet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe there are other planets with life on them, yes.



Have you discovered the cleaning power of steam?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Nah, Coit did it for me.

Have you ever sharted?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

yes, was ill, not fun

Can I call you Daddy? puke)


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

You can call me Mummy ._.

When you eat spaghetti, do you pretend you're eating hair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, even absentmindedly dumped a bunch of hair gel on my pasta last week. It was a bit tangy.

How do you manage to be so sexy?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

This sexiness is powered by deep fried pineapples.

If I stole your sanity, would you want it back?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I have no sanity to steal................................

How would you feel if you discovered a mutated child growing from your shoulder?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

name him Bob and start a ventriloquist act

If you are what you eat, what animal, vegetable or snack food are you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd be soy protein isolate mixed with Taco Bell seasoning dunked in Coca cola. 

Have you ever thought of yourself as chaste or pure like one of those people that make promises with their virginities to their parents? :|


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Heh. Nope.

If you were stranded on a desert island and could choose three things to have with you, what would they be?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Music device, internet and the book "Stranded on a desert island For Dummies"

Crap.. creepy question: uh, what do you want for your birthday. Not creepy but it's cool. Alternate question: Don't you realize that in order for this to work, you've got to get rid of the pimps, the pushes and the prostitutes and then start all over again clean?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Uhm....can't say what I'd want for my bday as this isn't the 18+ section *shrug

Alt answer: (I like the song) I can give up the prostitutes but my pimp kind of has me where he wants me. Not much I can do there. Pls don't ask me to give up anything else though.

If you had to run naked down a sidewalk in a crowded urban downtown area during rush hour, for three city blocks, or go down twenty floors (slowly) in a glass elevator in a very crowded Las Vegas hotel, which would you do?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

run naked any day

What's the longest time you've spent on the toilet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

like 3 years. I was protesting to protect the little fishes in the sea.

Ever practice your mouth to mouth resuscitation technique on sleeping people?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

So that just sounds like mouth rape. But no especially since I haven't had any training in mouth to mouth resuscitation. 

Would you rather have finger sized legs or leg sized fingers?


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

Finger sized legs.

Do you wanna kiss me as much as I wanna kiss you?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought u would never ask.

How cloudy has your urine been lately?


----------



## shyaf (Mar 23, 2016)

Not very. It's fairly healthy

Have you ever attempted to deepthroat a banana just cus you were curious how far you could go? (don't do it if you haven't, apparently its not safe lol)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I've used one to clean out my ears. You can almost reach both ears at once.

Have you ever gone to bed and woke up wearing someone else's underwear?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope.

Ever slapped someones butt hard enough?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope

Do you like judging people based on their appearance?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Do I like it? Not necessarily. Can I help it? Sometimes.

Forgive me for this toilet topic, but how do you prefer to go #2 in public? Do you A.) Do the frenzied toilet paper ripping, B.) Go incognito C.) Flush at least three times or D.) Go to your happy place and just let it be til you're done? Or E.) None of the above/run home/wait until absolutely no one is around and then go in the farthest stall there is to the door hoping for the best.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Discreetly then blame it on some girl.

Ever been told that you look like someone that you don't think is all that good looking? Or maybe someone says you're just like somebody and you don't really like that somebody? Do you think it is all right to kill the person making that comment?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No, don't think so.

Do you like watching people have minor struggles (constantly dropping stuff, dealing with a child over the phone, etc)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would feel bad for them and would try to help them.

If you caught me in bed with your significant other and both of your parents but we say we were just watching movies, would you trust us?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ehh why not. I would rather he leave me for some gay relationship or a newfound abnormal orgy fetish, than for another girl. 

How many gray hair do you have right now?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

None right now though death braggeth me wanderst in his shade. Yep. Just a reminder that I'll get them soon, oh god, kill me now. J/ k

Uhm so are you really your age or are you looking to be older/younger for clandestine reasons?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm really my age.

How often do you watch porn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't keep track

Under what circumstances would you look back over your shoulder and holler "MIKE!"?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When I hired Michael Jordan as my gold caddy. 

How often to you shave your private parts?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Once every 12 years.

What's the longest you've gone without eating?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Never. My nether region resembles the deep jungle of the Congo. 

Same question...


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Same question, it is not fair. 18 hours I was so stressed that even frgot to eat.
Have you ever want to touch your friend's intimate parts? (if you are a boy then your friend-girl and vice versa)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, a hot neighbor I used to play with when I was 15.


How long does it take before you come?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm typically quite punctual.

How would you describe yourself on a scale of 1 to asparagus?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

cucumber 

Have you ever been cock blocked by a little Asian dude in your dreams or in real life?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Never. That seems to be weighing heavily on your mind.

If you had to create a new flavor for toothpaste, what flavor would you choose?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Essence Of Stale Popcorn - New And Improved With Vague Notes Of Cheap, Fake Mint

Do dogs hide from you (Don't take it personal. It's the creepiest thing I could think of on short notice)?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No, they actually seem to rather like me, though I am ambivalent towards them.

Have you ever been cock blocked by a little Asian dude in your dreams or in real life?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes!! And a little Muslim dude cockblocked me last night, too. What's next? Indians? Native ****ing Americans??? I'm becoming a cuck. My dreams need to be made great again.

Are you or have you ever been a cuck?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, not that I'm aware of.

Do you feel guilty about being so hot that you're leaving baby seals homeless from all the global warming?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Satan can provide some for you.
Want to play kickball with these piles of corpses that I dug up?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe with the leftovers after we build a Gothic monster or two.

Ever kiss someone and know exactly what they had for lunch?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yes :/ 

What's the most blood you've ever seen?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, I saw lots of blood when I cut my heel like 7 years ago.

Do you masturbate to anyone you know?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Honestly no.

Can you stop asking questions?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Can you stop answering them?

If you won a million dollars but had to give it to charity, which one would you choose?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably some animal abuse charity

So one day you gain the immortal ability... you cannot die. Who would be the first person you told?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No one,let them find out themselves
Is it illegal to kill an ant?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, ants are the uncles of insect [email protected]

Do you think I could get rich selling my underwear on the internet?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Depends how hard a bargain I drive and how much people will pay for the fashion line: post wedgie, gas bags, cockroach killer, white flag, granny's pillowcase... I mean underwear is soooo in season. I'll make a fortune with this enterprise. So load up... chuck it up to five pairs a day, and that's an order. 

Who do u stalk thar smells different when they are awake?




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol. I've always wanted to tell someone "You smell different when you're awake" when I'm hugging them. But uh... I dunno.

Are you currently stalking someone on social media?


----------



## anxietybones (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, I am. I check their facebook and instagram daily.
I'm such a creep.


Your mom and your girlfriend/wife switch bodies and the ONLY way to switch back is to have sex with one of them.
Which one would you pick?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess my girlfriends body. I'll drug her (don't judge, lol) and just get it over with - with an unconscious body, lol. Omg it sounds terrible.

Your dog starts licking your privates, but it feels really good - do you stop them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I don't need to be part of some sick sex fantasy my dog is having.


Would you give up peanut butter to date someone with a peanut allergy? How about an allergy to your favorite food where they blow up like a blowfish on steroids? True love or PBJ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There's always almond butter. If they were allergic to potatoes however, then I'd have to reconsider.

If I'm obtuse, does that mean you're square?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Long time, no see. 

I'd like to think I'm more acute. Like a puppy dog.

If we were both caught in one of those teleportation chambers at the same time and exchanged a body part, which part of you are you wishing to get rid of given that you probably don't know what you're getting from me to replace it?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'd cut off a piece of my skin (hey, it's an organ) and give it to you.

uh.....

would you let me put you on a leash and be my dog/pet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if you scratch my belly. 


Have you ever eaten animal crackers and pretended you were king of the jungle consuming all your minions?


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't know about that. But I use to love eating off the heads of them to pretend I decapitated them. 

After taking a dump, how many squares of toilet paper on average do you usually use to wipe your buttcrack?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that's top secret information... clearance code required

How super excited would you get if you saw me walking down the street?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

horrified

Do you mind if I tattoo your name on my backside?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

go for it.

what would you think if someone wore a shirt w/ a big picture of your face on it, like this:










?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am surprised more people aren't doing it.

If we were kidnapped and buried underground together, would you itch my back?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't have time to be scratching your back>: (

How old is your underwear?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I inherited them from my grandmother, so pretty old.

Do you mind if I dream of you while I am driving?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I kind of assume you already do.

Can I name my pet skunk after you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd rather you named me after the skunk

If zombies were real, do you think I'd qualify as diet food?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. I'm sure your brain is good enough for them. 


What would you do if a UFO abducted you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shave my head and blend in

Can I saw you in half in my amateur magic act for Halloween?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course, but then you'll have to deal with two of me.

Can I carve your likeness into my pumpkin?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if you faithfully recreate my Jack-o-Lantern smile.

Would you mind cleaning the dust off the secret camera I've put in your room?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, I'll use my butt cheek to do it


you ever told a dude that looks like a drug dealer to chillax?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not lately.

Will you send me some of your eyelashes for this spell I'm doing?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

twytarn said:


> Will you send me some of your eyelashes for this spell I'm doing?


Sure










(It hurt a little tho)

What color underwear are you wearing right now?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

White with brown stains
Can I sniff your bike seat?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Umm No. 


When was the last time your burped your ABC's?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Never! I'm a classy lady. 

Could you send me some armpit sweat for reasons..


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

You can get it out of my old gym T shirt.

When was the first time you got in a fight at school and what was the reason?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Never. I was a good girl. 


How many chickens did you eat this month?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

poor chickens

If you were a dog (or cat), what breed do you think you would be?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a mutt with a drool problem


would you like to donate your body to science now or later?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No


Is it OK if I fap to a picture of you?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Please do I'd be flattered 

Can I wear your pants and dance around the house


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, but only to show tunes

Can I use your toothbrush to clean my toe jams?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if I can use your socks to clean my ears

can I come live with you while they're fumigating and decontaminating my place?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you trying to tell me there's creatures in my basement?

Will you paint my toenails? I want each one to be a different color.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure. I like to think I'm the Picasso of toenail painting

If you and I were the last people on Earth, how far away from me would you live?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Next door to see how long it would take before you got annoyed and killed me

Can you send chest hair so I can wear it as eyebrows?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You bet

Can I have your wallet? You can keep the money and **** in it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

How about I give you $20 and you can go to the store to get yourself a wallet. 


Have you ever had a knuckle sandwich with a small side of punch?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah

Ever hocked a loogy in public?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I used to play football with guys that did that all the time. Apparently it is a life skill.

Have you ever knocked someone's something into a toilet then washed it off and didn't tell them?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

Ever sat outside someone's window and pretended you're watching tv while they go about their business?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu

Ever had someone wish you'd damage your leg during a performance?


----------

